# Waist Length 2012 Challenge



## soldierforhair (Jun 5, 2010)

Alright, so I have been officially on a healthy hair care jouney for about 6 months now and I have joined the apl in 2010 challenge as my hair is currently at shoulder length. My final goal is waist lengh and I know that itis not realistic for me to say that I will make it in 2010 or 2011 but 2012. I would like to know how many of you all would like to join me on this challenge to make it official.

****UPDATE****

Please feel free to introduce yourself. Your hair goals, starting pic and your regimen.
We will be posting starting pics by July 31 2010,
December 31, 2010
April 31, 2011
August 30, 2011
December 31, 2011
April 31, 2012
August 30, 2012
December 31, 2012

I will be adding names until July 31, 2010. You can still join after that date just come in and post your name, starting pic and regimen.

1. ackee walk
2. AFashionSlave
3. *Afrolatina Starting Pic Regimine*
4. Allicat
5. Amber_moon
6. aymone
7. Austro-Afrikana
8. bahamababe242
9. beans4reezy
10. Beauti4dlo
11. bella02
12. belldandy
13. *belleza  Starting Pic Regimine*
14. *bigmommah  Starting Pic Regimine*
15. Buddhas mom
16. candycan
17. charz
18. *chaosbutterfly Starting Pic Regimine*
19. chelleypie810
19. *charmtreese Starting Pic Regimine*
20. cinnamin316
21. CLovesD12 Regimine
22. *constance Starting Pic Regimine*
23. crissieD Regimine
24. *D Lisha Starting Pic Regimine*
25. Danniquin
26. Eluv
27. flowinlocks Regimine
28. *Globeleza Starting Pic Regimine*
29. *GreenD Regimine Starting Pic*
30. *Grow Starting Pic Regimine*
31. HappyLiberal
32. HarySituation
33. hola lo2002
34. *ImanAdero Starting Pic Regimine*
34. Jackie
35. jaded faerie Regimine
36. jenaccess
37. JFK
38. joyandfaith  Starting Pic
39. *jujubelle Starting Pic Regimine*
40. *khandiB Starting Pic Regimine*
41. *LaFemmeNaturelle Starting Pic Regimine*
42. ladysarai
43. *LouLou1355 Starting Pic Regimine*
44. love.akihsoy
45. maxandsally
46. My Friend
47. Miss cheveious
48. *Mrs IQ Starting Pic Regimine*
49. MsSonya Regimine
50. my-everything
51. Mz Zartavia
52. *Naturallista Starting Pic Regimine*
53. Naturalbeauty Regimine
54. NewBeginnings2010 Regimine
55. *NikkiQ Starting Pic Regimine*
56. Nimmy Regimine
56. prettybyrd
57. *qtee  Startig Pic Regimine*
58. Ravengirl
59. reeses Regimine
60. *Rockstar Starting Pic Regimine*
61. *Rossy2010  Starting Pic Regimine*
62. *Sasalrisma Starting Pic Regimine*
63. ScarletPhoenix Regimine
64. Simply elle
65. *SingBrina Starting Pic Regimine*
66. *soldierforhair Starting Pic Regimen*
67. Solitude
68. soonergirl
69. SouthernStunner
70. surecutie
71. tdc1978
72. Vee-Vee
73. Virgo Starting Pic
74. wish4length

*Table of Contents*

_Introduction, Regimine, Starting Pics_...............................................1-14
_Protective Styles_........................................................................15-

Co-Host:

CelinaStar
NikkiQ
MariposaSexyGirl


----------



## aymone (Jun 5, 2010)

I would love to!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 5, 2010)

me ttooo!! even though I'm only nl


----------



## soldierforhair (Jun 5, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> me ttooo!! even though I'm only nl


 
I'm shoulder length but we will get there together.



aymone said:


> I would love to!


 
That sounds great.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 5, 2010)

I want to join! Although I'll be waistlength this year, I want to be FULLY NATURAL and WL by December 2012! So count me in!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey, what the heck? I'll join. I am working on BSL now. Midback length in 2011. Let's see if I can shoot for the incredible...WL in 2012. Count me in


----------



## Eluv (Jun 5, 2010)

I wanna join too. I'm grazing APL.


----------



## HarySituation (Jun 5, 2010)

me me me!!!!


----------



## surecutie (Jun 5, 2010)

Count me in... I'm APL but a very slow grower so I think 2 years for WL is realistic for me.


----------



## belldandy (Jun 5, 2010)

is it not realistic to go from apl to wl in about a year?


----------



## jujubelle (Jun 5, 2010)

i'm in there like swimwear. SL right now..before the trim! LOL


----------



## tdc1978 (Jun 5, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 5, 2010)

Please count me in!  This is my official final destination, lol.  I am due to come back to the States June 2012 and I would love to get off the plane like POW BAM! 

Meanwhile I am doing some kind of PS until I get there, braids, weaves, stretching, etc.  I WILL GET THERE!


----------



## My Friend (Jun 5, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## My Friend (Jun 5, 2010)

belldandy said:


> is it not realistic to go from apl to wl in about a year?


 

I would like to know too


----------



## belldandy (Jun 5, 2010)

My Friend said:


> I would like to know too



I think whimsy's thread satisfied me..
I think it's doable with hard work.


----------



## Solitude (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow...lol, I thought I read the year wrong. Even though I hope to be WL in 2011, I'll join! I'm currently APL, aiming for BSL by the end of 2010.


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm hoping to make NL by the end of the year. How about a WL 2013? LOL
How long does it take to get from NL to WL anyway? I'm assuming three years.


----------



## 4evershika (Jun 5, 2010)

belldandy said:


> I think whimsy's thread satisfied me..
> I think it's doable with hard work.



Yup, it's very doable! 

I think it just depends on growth-rate, torso length, etc.


----------



## cinnamin316 (Jun 5, 2010)

Im a really slow grower so I'm in. I think with hard work i can make it 2011 but by 2012 i'll definately get there.


----------



## rockstar (Jun 5, 2010)

Count me in! Just got my hair cut to APL in April, and hopefully when I graduate college in May of 2012, I will be full, natural WL.


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 6, 2010)

Count me in!  I'm around apl now.  Yay!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm in...  I am shoulder length.


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 6, 2010)

I would join  I'm full APL right now. My ultimate goal is waist length by my graduation in 2012


----------



## my-everything (Jun 6, 2010)

Count me in! My shortest layer is currently Apl and i'm aiming for BSL 2011 then full wsl 2012


----------



## miss_cheveious (Jun 6, 2010)

Let's do this!!


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 6, 2010)

Im in ladies! Hopin to be full wl in 2012!! yay!!


----------



## bahamababe242 (Jun 6, 2010)

I love this thread! subbing, Im in !


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jun 6, 2010)

add me in!!


----------



## constance (Jun 6, 2010)

Add me too. I'm near BSL but my hair grows terribly slow--2 in. a _year._ WL in 2012 is a realistic goal.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jun 6, 2010)

count me in..what the heck.. I am between cbl/sl. i protective style in wigs year round.


----------



## Danniquin (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm in! Waist length is my ultimate goal!


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 8, 2010)

So, what is everyone doing to get to waist length?  I don't do much. 

I cowash almost everyday (I exercise alot) and bun....that's about it....I'm lazy. I try to drink lotttssss of water, too.

However, I did henna and deep condition yesterday.

Anyone else?


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jun 8, 2010)

Count me in. I'm APL now, aiming for BSL by the end of this year, MBL in 2011 and WL in 2012.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jun 8, 2010)

surecutie said:


> Count me in... I'm APL but a very slow grower so I think 2 years for WL is realistic for me.


 
Same here. And with my hair punishing me for putting color in my hair (next time I'm just going to Henna it up!), I know it'll take me to 2012 to get to WL.

Sooooo, COUNT ME IN TOO!!


----------



## constance (Jun 8, 2010)

Naturallista said:


> So, what is everyone doing to get to waist length?  I don't do much.
> 
> I cowash almost everyday (I exercise alot) and bun....that's about it....I'm lazy. I try to drink lotttssss of water, too.
> 
> ...



I've been wearing a 1/2 wig as a whole wig for 9 mos but my growth/retention is about the same as before the wig. For the last 2 mos though I've been keeping my hair braided under the wig (instead of pulling it back..also removed the combs from the wig), moisturizing more regularly, and really trying to prevent the ends of my braids from tangling by coating with conditioner & coconut oil. I'm also taking supplements and trying to eat better.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll join. I'm about 1/2 inch from APL. I think I can make it.


----------



## Simply_elle (Jun 8, 2010)

IN!!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 8, 2010)

Naturallista said:


> So, what is everyone doing to get to waist length? I don't do much.
> 
> I cowash almost everyday (I exercise alot) and bun....that's about it....I'm lazy. I try to drink lotttssss of water, too.
> 
> ...


 

Nothing special; just living a healthy lifestyle. I drink a gallon of water a day and make sure to get in pretty of fruits, vegetables, and protein. I also exercise and take a multi-vitamin, iron, and b-complex everyday.

I don't have a strict reggie. Just co-wash whenever I feel like it but AT LEAST once a week, shampoo once a month and protective style Mon-Fri


----------



## MrsIQ (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm in!  I am full APL.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 9, 2010)

Just sending some encouragement and support to you ladies!

It is VERY doable to go from APL to WL in a year! But even if you don't make that time frame don't give up. When you get frustrated or obsessed just try doing different styles or updos with your hair or try new hair toys

And when you do reach mini milestones along the way....celebrate them!!
So i'll be on the sidelines....watching!:woohoo:


----------



## belldandy (Jun 9, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Just sending some encouragement and support to you ladies!
> 
> It is VERY doable to go from APL to WL in a year! But even if you don't make that time frame don't give up. When you get frustrated or obsessed just try doing different styles or updos with your hair or try new hair toys
> 
> ...




thanks smiling!!!


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 9, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Just sending some encouragement and support to you ladies!
> 
> It is VERY doable to go from APL to WL in a year! But even if you don't make that time frame don't give up. When you get frustrated or obsessed just try doing different styles or updos with your hair or try new hair toys
> 
> ...



Thanks!  Ya like buttah!


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Jun 14, 2010)

I want to join this challenge if it isn't too late. I am currently APL right now stretched and SL unstretched. My ultimate goal is to be APL - BSL unstretched but I know that I can make WL by at least the end of 2012...

My regimine is going to stay the same...

I wear wigs daily so I am going to 
Cornrow on stretched hair on wash days
Wash/DC very 2 to 4 wks with doing henna every month
Co wash when needed
Moisturize my hair when needed, ends to be moisturized and sealed daily

A very simple routine....


----------



## my-everything (Jun 28, 2010)

heey! My longest layer is now creeping past BSL

I'm hoping to reach wsl by april 2011 so i can work on my shorstest layer which is currently just under Apl

Let's stay motivated ladies


----------



## JFK (Jun 28, 2010)

belldandy said:


> I think whimsy's thread satisfied me..
> I think it's doable with hard work.


 
Which thread?


----------



## beauti4dlo (Jun 28, 2010)

I would love love LOVE to join!!!!! This like many other ladies is my ultimate goal!!!! Soooo, from this moment on, I'm going to take the best care of my hair, because I could have been there already!!!! Let's do it ladies!!!!!!


----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this thread, but I'm in.  I think i'm inching down to APL, I need to take some proper pics next time I wash my hair, but I'm also transitioning so the natural hair is shorter.  Oh well, I'm in to make it there


----------



## SingBrina (Jun 28, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Alright, so I have been officially on a healthy hair care jouney for about 6 months now and I have joined the apl in 2010 challenge as my hair is currently at shoulder length. My final goal is waist lengh and I know that itis not realistic for me to say that I will make it in 2010 or 2011 but 2012. I would like to know how many of you all would like to join me on this challenge to make it official.


 


OH I WANT TOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! My hair is APL at the moment two inches from bra strap line in back


----------



## my-everything (Jun 29, 2010)

I mixed a nice protein treatment yesterday, one egg, 2 tablespoons of amla oil, a little bit of conditioner and 3 tablespoons of lekair cholesterol

My hair felt  strengthened and looked really shiny. I then applied my leave in, sealed and airdried

WSL here i come!!!


----------



## Jackie (Jun 29, 2010)

I am soooo in!!  I plan to grow it out to waist length, and then blunt cut it at midback as my ultimate goal.  I'm so excited that it's even realistic to make that goal.  My HHJ has been a long time comin'.


----------



## beauti4dlo (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm soooo looking forward to meeting my goals!!! I started off with my twist that I'm going to keep bunned or pinned up to protect the ends. I also added a leave in conditioner to my ends. Aahhhh I'm super stoked, geared and focused to defy the odds!!!!! Good luck ladies, we've got some work to do!!!!


----------



## CandyCurls (Jul 1, 2010)

*...............................*

...............................


----------



## CandyCurls (Jul 2, 2010)

bumping...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 2, 2010)

*walks in thread*

*looks for missing pages and usual posters*

*realizes i'm in wrong thread*

*slowly walks out unnoticed*


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow I am really amazed at the responses.  I'm ready to do this.


----------



## AFashionSlave (Jul 4, 2010)

I'll join.  I already started my own challenge called "AFashionSlave will not do anything stupid to her hair for an entire year challenge" This one will help to keep me on track.


----------



## my-everything (Jul 4, 2010)

4 inches to go!!!


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 4, 2010)

bumping.....


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 4, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Just sending some encouragement and support to you ladies!
> 
> It is VERY doable to go from APL to WL in a year! But even if you don't make that time frame don't give up. When you get frustrated or obsessed just try doing different styles or updos with your hair or try new hair toys
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much Smiling Elephant.  We really need that.

Ladies I have posted everyone's information thus far. 

Start date is July 31, 2010.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jul 4, 2010)

This is my first length challenge - seems like it will be the only one!  I am NL and WL is my goal, and this time frame seems about right.

My regimen:
Co-wash 2-3 days per week
DC twice a week (moisture/light protein)
Protein Treatment (bi-weekly)

I usually wear WNG's during the week and a braid or twist style on weekends.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 4, 2010)

prettybyrd said:


> This is my first length challenge - seems like it will be the only one! I am NL and WL is my goal, and this time frame seems about right.
> 
> My regimen:
> Co-wash 2-3 days per week
> ...


 
You are added.  Welcome


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 5, 2010)

My profile pic is the current length of my hair. I have layers in the front that I hate and will update pics of those, and it will be in my album.

Regimen:

I got rid of all my unnatural shampoos and conditioners and switched to natural

I use:

Carol's Daugther Rosemary Mint
Ojon Hair Thickener
Aphogee Protein Treatment
Joico Body Luxe

I use each of the above products once a month, and switch it up according to what my hair needs, so I wash my hair once a week.

When I wash my hair, I make sure I clean it twice, then I put the conditioner throughout my hair and comb it through with a wide tooth comb. I then apply a shower cap and sit under the hood dryer for 15-20 minutes to make sure it absorbs in my hair folicle. I rinse it out until my hair has this airy feel, what I call it, then I know all the conditioner is out. I blow dry with Jilbere ionic tourmaline dryer and press my hair and then straighten with Jilbere conditioning ionic tourmaline straighter. I know some are against heat. BUT I AM NOT! I use heat every week! And sometime skip a week and its only twice. I am proof heat does not damage your hair if you do it once a week.... 

Of note, I just started using Ojon products the last two washes, so I cant accredit the length of my current hair to that. I credit it to Aphogee treatments every six months, and washing with Joico in between time. Also, I put weaves in for a year to help my hair stay strong.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 5, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> My profile pic is the current length of my hair. I have layers in the front that I hate and will update pics of those, and it will be in my album.
> 
> Regimen:
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is beautiful SingBrina.  See  you at waist length.....


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 5, 2010)

Pls count me in. Im relaxing my hair end of this week so i will post my starting pic. I have 2 inch growth so i guess that will qualify me to be SL. Its a long journey but Im ready for it


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd like to join!! I'm currently NL/SL at the moment so hopefully I'll be able to make it to WL by 2012. If not...at least I know I'll have amazing healthy and NATURAL hair!!!! 

*Regimen*
Cowash 2x week
Shampoo and DC weekly
Dust ends when needed
moisturize,moisturize,MOISTURIZE!!!
PS every day with LF,phony pony,or bun


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 5, 2010)

Rossy2010 said:


> Pls count me in. Im relaxing my hair end of this week so i will post my starting pic. I have 2 inch growth so i guess that will qualify me to be SL. Its a long journey but Im ready for it


 


NikkiQ said:


> I'd like to join!! I'm currently NL/SL at the moment so hopefully I'll be able to make it to WL by 2012. If not...at least I know I'll have amazing healthy and NATURAL hair!!!!
> 
> *Regimen*
> Cowash 2x week
> ...


 
Welcome ladies.  

Shoulder Length to Waist Length is definitely attainable with hard work and dedication.

We will do this...!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 5, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Welcome ladies.
> 
> Shoulder Length to Waist Length is definitely attainable with hard work and dedication.
> 
> We will do this...!!!!


----------



## CLovesD12 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm kind of new to LHCF and would love to enter the 2012 Waist Length hair challenge.. I will get some pictures up by the end of this month. I'm currently wearing braids and will not be getting my relaxer until the end of this month, so i'm not sure where my hair length is at this time but I will get an update ASAP. Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## MsSonya (Jul 6, 2010)

I would love to join. I am also 6 months into my hair journey. I am SL now. This challenge will help me stick to my goal. I finally have a decent regimen (but still trying to improve). I stretch 6 mths at a time, so I just mainly moisturize then.
Co wash 3x wk
DC 1x wk
Protein condish 1xwk (try to do 20-30 mins with heat)
Moisturize daily


----------



## rockstar (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't have a specific regimen and product staples yet. What I have been doing is washing every 3 or so days and using Giovanni Direct Leave-In or KBB Hair Milk and seal. If my hair begins to frizz I use a little bit of EcoStyler Olive Oil gel. I've been wet bunning like crazy and heat is off limits for me (at least until the end of summer).


----------



## Bb92 (Jul 6, 2010)

Count me in! I don't have an updated picture of my length yet, but I will in a couple of days. I just moisturize and seal my ends right now, thats about it. 
I am currently SL, and my goal is full WL.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 6, 2010)

MsSonya said:


> I would love to join. I am also 6 months into my hair journey. I am SL now. This challenge will help me stick to my goal. I finally have a decent regimen (but still trying to improve). I stretch 6 mths at a time, so I just mainly moisturize then.
> Co wash 3x wk
> DC 1x wk
> Protein condish 1xwk (try to do 20-30 mins with heat)
> Moisturize daily


 


rockstar said:


> I don't have a specific regimen and product staples yet. What I have been doing is washing every 3 or so days and using Giovanni Direct Leave-In or KBB Hair Milk and seal. If my hair begins to frizz I use a little bit of EcoStyler Olive Oil gel. I've been wet bunning like crazy and heat is off limits for me (at least until the end of summer).


 


Brooke said:


> Count me in! I don't have an updated picture of my length yet, but I will in a couple of days. I just moisturize and seal my ends right now, thats about it.
> I am currently SL, and my goal is full WL.


 
You all have been added.  Welcome ladies....


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 6, 2010)

Here are some other hair growing tips:

Eliminate or cut back on smoking, caffeine and carbonated sodas which weaken the body and block maximum hair growing potential. 
Eat a healthy diet.  Avoid foods that are high in sugar or fat. 
Treat your hair like a piece of fine old lace.  Treat it carefully avoiding any unnecessary brushing, combing or handling. 
Avoid use of hot water, hot blow dryers or other hair care tools that may stress the hair. 
Have a weekly scalp massage to provide stimulation to the hair follicles. 
Do a series of ongoing hot oil treatments to protect the hair's shaft. 
Have regular trims to eliminate split ends and allow the hair to look and feel healthier. 
Get plenty of rest and sleep to allow your body to grow hair. 

http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip214.htm

As we know this is not doctrine and everyone's hair is different but I just thought I would post.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 8, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Just sending some encouragement and support to you ladies!
> 
> It is VERY doable to go from APL to WL in a year! But even if you don't make that time frame don't give up. When you get frustrated or obsessed just try doing different styles or updos with your hair or try new hair toys
> 
> ...


 


Thought this might be helpful to see this growth chart even though everyone's body is shaped differently this may be a helpful tool to measure where you will be in 2 1/2 years. HHG


----------



## CrissieD (Jul 9, 2010)

I want to join. I am also in the protective style challenge and the juice challenge. So thats basically my regi. Shampoo 1x a week. DC. CoWash every day or every other day. Spray the juice. Bun. 

My current length is full APL stretched. Goal length is layered WL


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey I want In!! I'll be back to post a starting pic. and reggie.


----------



## MrsIQ (Jul 11, 2010)

Here's my starting photo.  It the same as one of my siggies. My hair is a little longer but not much. I'm a fine 4 something.



I KNOW my summer growth spurt is coming! 
 I eat well, work out 6 days a week and take a womens multi vitamin. 
 I wash/DC 1 x per week and co-wash 2 x per week. 
I also try to stretch my relaxer (or texlax) 4-6 months.

Ladies, *I know we'll all get to waist by 2012! *


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 11, 2010)

MrsIQ said:


> Here's my starting photo. It the same as one of my siggies. My hair is a little longer but not much. I'm a fine 4 something.
> 
> View attachment 72782
> 
> ...


 

You'll be there by 2011!!!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jul 11, 2010)

New starting pic in Piki strip below!!! WL 2010 is a ways from now. I have faith!!


----------



## MrsIQ (Jul 11, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> You'll be there by 2011!!!



You don't know how this made me smile! Thank you so much!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 11, 2010)

MrsIQ said:


> You don't know how this made me smile! Thank you so much!


 

Well it's the truth. Look how close you are!!!!


----------



## beauti4dlo (Jul 11, 2010)

Week two of my super TLC for my hair with added love for my dear ends!!! Sooo much excitement to reach the wl goal!!!! And welcome new ladies, and much luck and care to you and your hair!!! We can get there together!!!!


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 11, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Your hair is beautiful SingBrina.  See  you at waist length.....




THANK YOU!!!


----------



## wish4length (Jul 11, 2010)

I wanted to join until I realized, that's 14 inches of hair to grow


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 11, 2010)

wish4length said:


> I wanted to join until I realized, that's 14 inches of hair to grow


 
Dude...don't make me measure myself b/c i just might cry lol. Just join dangit and we can all cheer each other on. You never know what can happen in 2 years.


----------



## wish4length (Jul 11, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Dude...don't make me measure myself b/c i just might cry lol. Just join dangit and we can all cheer each other on. You never know what can happen in 2 years.


 

OKay, I'm in. And I'm counting on you NikkiQ!!

OT=I thought I was the only one that said "Dude"


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 11, 2010)

wish4length said:


> OKay, I'm in. And I'm counting on you NikkiQ!!
> 
> OT=I thought I was the only one that said "Dude"


 

 I say it so much that I even say it to my boss at work and she just rolls with it


----------



## Charz (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm in. This is my final goal.


----------



## grow (Jul 12, 2010)

great challenge!

please add me!

thanks!


----------



## wish4length (Jul 12, 2010)

I guess I'm going to have to change my profile. BSL was my final goal.........


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 12, 2010)

wish4length said:


> I guess I'm going to have to change my profile. BSL was my final goal.........


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, I'm about three inches to APL...not sure if WL is attainable in 2012 since my hair grows soooo darn slow, but this seems like such a fun challenge so I'm in.  

My hair regimen is pretty simple. I have one "hair day" set aside each week.  Whatever day this is, I prepoo for at least one hour with EVCO, EVOO, Avocado Oil, honey, Wheat Germ Oil, and AOHSR, 

Wash with sulfate free shampoo, d/c with a protein/moisture balanced conditioner under the dryer for 30 minutes, and roller set my hair. 

I moisturize and seal my hair twice a day using one of the following: UBH Creme Moisturizer, S Curl No Drip, Elasta QP Mango Butter, or ORS Olive Oil Moisturizer-Seal with: EVCO or Argan Oil.  I clarify once a month; heavy protein (Aphogee 2 step) every 6 weeks or so; light protein every other week (Aphogee 2 minute). 

I PS (normally a bun or updo) most of the week. That's it.  Nothing elaborate.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 12, 2010)

CrissieD said:


> I want to join. I am also in the protective style challenge and the juice challenge. So thats basically my regi. Shampoo 1x a week. DC. CoWash every day or every other day. Spray the juice. Bun.
> 
> My current length is full APL stretched. Goal length is layered WL


 
Welcome!! Waist Length 2012!



flowinlocks said:


> Hey I want In!! I'll be back to post a starting pic. and reggie.


 
Welcome ladies!  Looking forward to your starting pics


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 12, 2010)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> New starting pic in Piki strip below!!! WL 2010 is a ways from now. I have faith!!


 
Great length.  I believe we are at just about the same starting point.  Pictures to come.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 12, 2010)

wish4length said:


> I wanted to join until I realized, that's 14 inches of hair to grow


 
Wish4length you're in there.  We will do this together



Charz said:


> I'm in. This is my final goal.


 
See you at waistlength.



grow said:


> great challenge!
> 
> please add me!
> 
> thanks!


 
I have been on the sidelines admiring your hair,  GREAT GROWTH..

WELCOME LADIES


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 12, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Ok, I'm about three inches to APL...not sure if WL is attainable in 2012 since my hair grows soooo darn slow, but this seems like such a fun challenge so I'm in.
> 
> My hair regimen is pretty simple. I have one "hair day" set aside each week. Whatever day this is, I prepoo for at least one hour with EVCO, EVOO, Avocado Oil, honey, Wheat Germ Oil, and AOHSR,
> 
> ...


 
We are at about the same starting point and even if we don't make it we will definitely grow.  Waist Length 2012!!!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 12, 2010)

Please add me to this challenge! I am about 3 inches away from APL.

My regimen is very simple...wash and condition every two weeks. Moisturize with a glycerin based product. protective style (wigs & weaves).


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 13, 2010)

jaded_faerie said:


> Please add me to this challenge! I am about 3 inches away from APL.
> 
> My regimen is very simple...wash and condition every two weeks. Moisturize with a glycerin based product. protective style (wigs & weaves).


 
You have been added.  Welcome!!!


----------



## CrissieD (Jul 13, 2010)

never mind


----------



## GreenD (Jul 13, 2010)

Please add me to the list. By my calculations I should be at WL by the early parts of 2012, hopefully...fingers crossed. I've actually bet my neighbor that I'll be at WL by March/April 2012, so I'm doing everything I know to get there. 

I'm co-washing 1-2x per week, massaging my scalp with aloe vera gel and oil, moisturizing with my spritz twice a day, trimming once a year and straighten once per year (no more than twice) and keeping my hair braided under wigs.


----------



## MsSonya (Jul 15, 2010)

I have been cowashing, wearing protective styles, and moisturizing like a mad woman. It would be nice to at least be full SL by the "official" start of this challenge.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 15, 2010)

^^^^ ITA. I haven't done a length check in a while. I'm holding off until September so HOPEFULLY I'll be SL by then.


----------



## LouLou1355 (Jul 15, 2010)

I want to join the challenge, but I really have my fingers and toes crossed to be WL by the end of 2011.  If not, I plan to keep at it...

For now…

-Protective styling (I’m good with wet buns).
-Co-wash 2-3x weekly.
-DC at least once or twice a week.
-Very little heat/Air dry or Cool blow dry (when rushing).
-Massage scalp with JBCO 2x a week.
-Moisturize and seal at night.
-Wet baggy ends at night.
-Texlax every 12 weeks/Trim when needed.

My Favorite Oils:
EFAGold Coconut Oil (Extra Virgin Organic)
EVOO
Eden Foods Organic Safflower Oil
JBCO


----------



## jujubelle (Jul 15, 2010)

I think I can make this. Please add me to the list.

Currently:

-12 inches of hair with about 3 inches of texlaxed ends left...the rest is natural.
-Protetive style is buns. I have done straight bun for over a month now, but will switch it up with weaves and twists.
-since i sweat alot in my scalp, I co-wash about every other day or every 3 days
-shampoo once every other week herbal essence hydralicious self-targeting shampoo
-moisturize with my own concoction in applicator bottle about every 3 days. (sorry can;t say what it is...I'm trying to create a product).
-seal with any oil I have on hand (coconut, olive, vatika)
-spray hair every 2 days after co-wash with aphogee keratin & green tea reconstucter and pro-vitamin daily leave in, roux 233 special leave in treatment vials, philip pelusi rP2 HaiRx X-Treme Daily Treatment( i mix  into one bottle)
-deep condition once a week with ors olive oil pack or roux mendex pack. 
-no heat

I am currently in that dreaded in between stage of SL and APL. I hopefully will be full, blunt APL by the end of this year. I think my issue will be consistency and keeping out of the sight the scissors. I am scissor happy....got it from my momma. I notice though with bunning and protective styles i may only have to trim 3 times a year. 

I may also try to take some hair/skin/nails vits, and go back to henna.

pics are of my bun, my hair from back of my head before trim June 16 '10, and after trim June 16 '10


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 15, 2010)

CrissieD said:


> never mind


 
Um missy are you thinking about joining.  We're in this together and if you came in here well I'm sure there was a reason.  Come on back in.



GreenD said:


> Please add me to the list. By my calculations I should be at WL by the early parts of 2012, hopefully...fingers crossed. I've actually bet my neighbor that I'll be at WL by March/April 2012, so I'm doing everything I know to get there.
> 
> I'm co-washing 1-2x per week, massaging my scalp with aloe vera gel and oil, moisturizing with my spritz twice a day, trimming once a year and straighten once per year (no more than twice) and keeping my hair braided under wigs.


 
Wow, you are motivated.  Welcome to the challenge.  See you at Waist Length.



MsSonya said:


> I have been cowashing, wearing protective styles, and moisturizing like a mad woman. It would be nice to at least be full SL by the "official" start of this challenge.


 
We will be happy to see those pictures and even if you're not there our hair is growing healthy.  HHG.  Welcome.



LouLou1355 said:


> I want to join the challenge, but I really have my fingers and toes crossed to be WL by the end of 2011. If not, I plan to keep at it...
> 
> For now…
> 
> ...



That looks like a great regimen.  Welcome to the challenge lady.



jujubelle said:


> I think I can make this. Please add me to the list.
> 
> 
> Currently:
> ...


''

Great starting pictures.  You are almost at APL.  We will be celebrating together at APL.  It seems likes its taking me awhile to get there.  Welcome to the challenge lady.


----------



## jujubelle (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks Soldier! It will be awesome to get back there after so long. it can seem like it takes a while but then when you get there, you're like...when that happen? lol

O I forgot to say that "a watched pot never boils!"


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 16, 2010)

jujubelle said:


> thanks Soldier! It will be awesome to get back there after so long. it can seem like it takes a while but then when you get there, you're like...when that happen? lol
> 
> O I forgot to say that "a* watched pot never boils*!"


 
You are oh so right at the bolded.  What to do?  What to do?  I need a hobby.erplexed


----------



## jujubelle (Jul 16, 2010)

^ who u tellin? lol. thats why i keep it up and out of the way. Even if it comes to goin out less often. I notice when my hair is down I have an impulse to comb, brush, tug, pull, flat iron to length check cause it mighta grown more since 3 days ago, etc....lol


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Jul 16, 2010)

Count me in!  My goal used to be full MBL, but I think I want to try to get to WL.  Might take me until 2012...I'm a slow grower and I trim a lot.  Would be great to get there sometime in 2011...but hey.  You never know.

Need to figure out a steady regimen and stick to it...I jump around a lot.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd like to join!!
I'm about six inches away, and was hoping to make WL by early-mid 2012, so this challenge is perfect for me.

I don't have starting pictures yet, but my regimen is (once a week and in sections):
1. Use Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor.
2. Shampoo with Organix Shampoo.
3. DC with Nexxus Humectress, for at least an hour. Sometimes I use a hood dryer, sometimes a steamer, something nothing. 
4. Use Porosity Control.
5. Apply leave-in, Chi Silk Infusion, and castor oil.
6. Rollerset.
7. If 10+ weeks post, flat iron roots. 

I want to start incorporating black tea rinses really soon too, once I work out the easiest way to do them. If any ladies use them with success, please PM me about how you do them. I'd be really grateful. 

I'm can't wait till we're all swinging our WL hair!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd love to join this challenge. 2012 has always been my WL goal date.  I'm hoping to make it there by mid 2012, but I should definitely be there by the end of the year 2012.  I just need to stay motivated to continue to DC for the next two years 

Starting pic below


----------



## GreenD (Jul 18, 2010)

Here are my starting pics (of my nape). I should be at APL by Dec. 2010/Jan. 2011. Sorry the second pic is blurry.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 19, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> I'd love to join this challenge. 2012 has always been my WL goal date. I'm hoping to make it there by mid 2012, but I should definitely be there by the end of the year 2012. I just need to stay motivated to continue to DC for the next two years
> 
> Starting pic below


 


GreenD said:


> Here are my starting pics (of my nape). I should be at APL by Dec. 2010/Jan. 2011. Sorry the second pic is blurry.


 
Great starting pics ladies...  Waist Length 2012!!!!!!!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Jul 19, 2010)

OoOoOo i'm Soooooooo in.
Cowash Daily with V05-NTM
Deep Condition 2 a week- NTM
Bun ALWAYS
Take Hairfinity Vits Daily
Pro Treatment when needed...(1 or 2 a month)
I plan on making it BEFORE 2012...but this is a nice deadline. 
Oh, im apl...i think. Haven't straightened in a few months..


----------



## longlady (Jul 19, 2010)

please add me to the list. Ill add my hair regimen once I figure out what it is going to be.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in! I don't know how I'm going to hold on to these relaxed ends long enough to make it to WL, but dangit, I'll give it a try!
*
My regimen/plan:*
Shampoo and DC once per week. Spritz hair twice daily with bottled water and seal with oil.
I plan on incorporating a cowash into this as well once per week.
I will try to remember protein treatments once per 1-2 months

*My style:* Back to bunning maybe? Still deciding...

*My products: *
Shampoo: Wen (switching to Burt's Bees because I'm almost out of Wen)
Deep Conditioner: Honey, Olive Oil, and Coconut Milk (starting tomorrow)
Protein: Add an egg to my DC mix
Daily Moisture: Shea Moisture African Black Hair Elixir (once daily), and WATER! 
Cowash: Aussie Moist
Sealant: Coconut Oil forever!

ETA:Other things I'm doing to aid in my overall health that may affect hair growth:
Daily Fruit/Veggie Smoothie (strawberry, bannana, mango, peaches and carrot juice)
Multi-vitamin
Increased water intake
(Working toward exercising)


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you know the deadline for sign up is July 31st.  Don't forget to post your pictures and regimen.  Next to your name I will begin updating who has posted a starting pic and regimen.  I think it's a good idea to show progress to encourage yourself and others.  I will be posting my starting picture soon also.  Waist Length 2012!


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 19, 2010)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> OoOoOo i'm Soooooooo in.
> Cowash Daily with V05-NTM
> Deep Condition 2 a week- NTM
> Bun ALWAYS
> ...


 
Welcome.  Good regimen.  See you at Waist Length in 2012.



longlady said:


> please add me to the list. Ill add my hair regimen once I figure out what it is going to be.


 
Welcome longlady!!!



newbeginnings2010 said:


> I'm in! I don't know how I'm going to hold on to these relaxed ends long enough to make it to WL, but dangit, I'll give it a try!
> 
> *My regimen/plan:*
> Shampoo and DC once per week. Spritz hair twice daily with bottled water and seal with oil.
> ...


 
Welcome new beginnings.  Waist Length 2012!


----------



## Globeleza (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd like to join the challenge


----------



## grow (Jul 20, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you know the deadline for sign up is July 31st. Don't forget to post your pictures and regimen. Next to your name I will begin updating who has posted a starting pic and regimen. I think it's a good idea to show progress to encourage yourself and others. I will be posting my starting picture soon also. Waist Length 2012!


 

hey homie! (i was born in detroit) can i use my siggy pic for my starting pic?

i signed up earlier, but think i forgot my reggie, here it is:

cowash daily
baggy bun during the day
whole head bag at night
dc at least twice a week on dry hair
Ayurveda rinses, pastes, and tea rinses
jbco, evoo, coconut oil, kukui nut oil with regular scalp massages
(i use too many different oils to list them all, but those are the basics.)
absolutely no heat whatsoever (only wraps or rollersets)

that's it for the summer although when the winter arrives, i'll most likely cut down to just 2-3 cowashes a week.

thanks!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 20, 2010)

My starting pic is on my siggy.


My regime
Wear protective style most of the time.
Pre poo with honeysuckle Rose once a week and garlic powder mixed with castor oil and EVOO for shredding
Shampoo every 5 days with honey suckle rose and keracare Interchanging
Dcing with Motions , Botanical Marrow, HoneySuckle Rose - ( i will be alternating), Keracare humecto, Mizani Fulfyl Conditioner 
I replaced aphoghee with Redken Extreme which i will used every 6 weeks, Shampoo, conditioner and protein treatment.
Leave-in conditioner Giovanni Weighlesss moisture,keracare,
seal my hair Im using Castor oil- coz im on this challenge and i mix it Nutiva coconut oil
Moisturize using Care Free Curl Gold 
I removed for now (MN + MT i mix it with pepper mint EVOO, and JBCO.)
Steam every two weeks with a mixure of unrefined shea butter mixed with my oils JBCO and EVOO
Relax every 10-12 weeks
Covering my hair with a silk scarf when going to sleep.

Im sticking to this regime for at least 3 months coz it has worked for the last few weeks.

Bad habits I that stopped
WASHING HAIR WITH HOT WATER ( i use cold/luke warm water)
regular combing
Product with petroleum


----------



## Globeleza (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd like to join the Challenge, here is my starting picture and regimen:







DC with heat twice weekly (Mizani Moisturefuse)
Shampoo weekly (Mizani Botanifying), pre-pooing first with Coconut oil
Protein every 2-3 weeks (Penetraitt or Emergencee)
Co-wash every 3 days or so (V05 Moisture Milks)
Relax 2 to 3 times a year (Mizani Reg)
Weekly styles - Rollersets, Airdried buns, Braidouts
Direct heat maybe once a month or bimonthly.
Dusting every 6 weeks, Trims twice a year.
My last relaxer was July 4, 2010 and I will be relaxing again after 26 weeks on Dec 31, 2010


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 21, 2010)

grow said:


> hey homie! (i was born in detroit) can i use my siggy pic for my starting pic?
> 
> i signed up earlier, but think i forgot my reggie, here it is:
> 
> ...


 
Hey homie, your growth amazes me. 



Rossy2010 said:


> My starting pic is on my siggy.
> 
> 
> My regime
> ...


 
Welcome Rossy!!  See you at Waist Length.



Globeleza said:


> I'd like to join the Challenge, here is my starting picture and regimen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welcome! Great starting pics.  Looks like you are already BSL. See you at waist length.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 21, 2010)

Ya'll gonna look at me like I'm crazy when I post my starting pic. But my goal is to be waist length natural by 2012. I will make WL this year. So here's my starting pic. I don't have a good ng shot because my camera skills suck but you can kind of see my ng in this pic.


ETA: My warm weather reggie is wash once or twice a week followed by my leave ins and braid in 2-4 braids for daily braidouts. I DC once a week and protein treat once a month. My reggie will pretty much be the same when it starts getting cold except I will mainly wear half wigs and buns.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 21, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Ya'll gonna look at me like I'm crazy when I post my starting pic. But my goal is to be waist length natural by 2012. I will make WL this year. So here's my starting pic. I don't have a good ng shot because my camera skills suck but you can kind of see my ng in this pic.


 

Your hair is nice! Looks longer than the one on your profile pic, pretty!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 21, 2010)

^^^Yeah that profile pic is from highschool hahaha I'm a senior in college now


----------



## Amber_moon (Jul 21, 2010)

I want in too! Am I too late?


----------



## belleza (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm in - I use protective styling 24/7  - CO washes - henna for strength and no heat.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 21, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Ya'll gonna look at me like I'm crazy when I post my starting pic. But my goal is to be waist length natural by 2012. I will make WL this year. So here's my starting pic. I don't have a good ng shot because my camera skills suck but you can kind of see my ng in this pic.


 
Great starting pics lady Waist Length to Waist Length I can dig it.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 21, 2010)

Amber_moon said:


> I want in too! Am I too late?


 
Yeah!!!!!!  My Detroit friend. Welcome.



belleza said:


> I'm in - I use protective styling 24/7 - CO washes - henna for strength and no heat.


 
Welcome, lady... See you at waist length.


----------



## constance (Jul 21, 2010)

Count me in!

My regime: 
wigs as protective style (braided/twisted natural hair underneath)
moisturize braids/twists w. coconut oil 2x week
dc w. AubryOrganics w.Honeysuckle + coconut oil 1x a month
wash every 3 wks w. Aphogee

The longest part of my hair is just grazing bra strap and there are 5 inches b/w BSL and WL on me so I think I can just barely make it. My growth & retention have been averaging 2in a year so I'll be working hard on the latter.

http://[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/34579023]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Afrolatina (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd love to join this challenge- sign me up!!
I've got 3.5-4 inches of hair right now (frustrating because a 3C shrinkage is a *****, but I think I can do waist length in 2 years and 5 months if i'm very VERY diligent and try hard to retain my length. I'm also doing a WL (hopefully i'll be tailbone by then) 2013 challenge and a MT challenge as well! I mainly intend to:
-moisturize like alll heck lol
-baggy at night (while applying MT, MN)
-apply cayenne and olive oil daily not only as an intense scalp massage BUT also as a pre-shampoo
-wash just about every other day and when winter comes, keep my head covered mostly always when im out
and lastly
-use products that are natural (organic if possible) as often as I can
lol I have my school reunion in 2013 sooooo I HAVE to look fly lolll definitely so wish me luck! Below is my hair's progression since January (when I was forced to bc):


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 23, 2010)

constance said:


> Count me in!
> 
> My regime:
> wigs as protective style (braided/twisted natural hair underneath)
> ...


 
Lady you are really close already.  Really exciting. Nice pictures.  Waist Length 2012. 



Afrolatina said:


> I'd love to join this challenge- sign me up!!
> I've got 3.5-4 inches of hair right now (frustrating because a 3C shrinkage is a *****, but I think I can do waist length in 2 years and 5 months if i'm very VERY diligent and try hard to retain my length. I'm also doing a WL (hopefully i'll be tailbone by then) 2013 challenge and a MT challenge as well! I mainly intend to:
> -moisturize like alll heck lol
> -baggy at night (while applying MT, MN)
> ...


 
You can do it lady.  Grow girl grow.  Can't wait to see your progress pictures.  Waist Length 2012.


----------



## D.Lisha (Jul 23, 2010)

You Know what?
Let me up in this!!! lol[
This will be my first challenge, so y not go HARD?


----------



## MsSonya (Jul 23, 2010)

Just checking in...
Wow!, the pics are so motivating already and everybody has such the "bomb" regimen. I am sure we will see progress really soon. 
I can only check in once a week until my internet is back up, so I will be missing all the action. Down from my usual 10-20 times a day....
I have been cowashing and bunning. 
Hopefully, I can get a decent pic up by the 31st. My photography skills suck.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 23, 2010)

I didn't get added to the list.... My reggie consists of a rotation of oiling, tea rinsing, cowashing, dcing and airdying, The only time I use poo is when I relax. After that I use a Shikakai bar or tea rinse for cleansing. I usually do a touch up anywhere between 8 to 10 weeks. My growth aids of choice are Ayurveda products and Sulfur. My starting pic is in my siggy.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm trying to remember if I posted my starting pic or not. hmm...I'll post it when I get home to be on the safe side


----------



## D.Lisha (Jul 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^ ITA. I haven't done a length check in a while. *I'm holding off until September *so HOPEFULLY I'll be SL by then.


 
Me too, that's when Im going to get my next relaxer..and I REFUSE to do a length check until then, lol.....I want it to be a pleasant surprise  if a surprise at all...


----------



## ackee walk (Jul 23, 2010)

I have not been on the hair board in a minute but yes, please add me to this.  I need some way to remind me to keep up with my hair goals. I've been slacking.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 23, 2010)

So I need 9 inches to get to waist length, and then I will work on the next goal to get it even all over.... how many inches do some of you have to go?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> So I need 9 inches to get to waist length, and then I will work on the next goal to get it even all over.... how many inches do some of you have to go?


 
Too many to count


----------



## MsSonya (Jul 23, 2010)

SB if you need 9 inches, I dread thinking how many I need. I just realized I could have been using my son's iPhone, duh. Once this ole lady gets good at it, it's on.


----------



## wish4length (Jul 23, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> So I need 9 inches to get to waist length, and then I will work on the next goal to get it even all over.... how many inches do some of you have to go?


  I have *14 inches* to go!!!!erplexed


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't even feel like whipping out a tape measure to see lmao. It just sounds too depressing.


----------



## wish4length (Jul 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I don't even feel like whipping out a tape measure to see lmao. It just sounds too depressing.


 Don't do it PPB! Let's just make it to graduation this school year


----------



## Qtee (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in..my hair is just shy of APL...I should have APL by next month....I'm 5ft2 so hopefully I'll reach WL by the end of next yr...


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2010)

wish4length said:


> Don't do it PPB! Let's just make it to graduation this school year


 

Too late....I did it anyway(I'm hard headed)
APL-4 inches
BSL-8 inches
WL- 12 inches

Pray for me now people erplexed


----------



## wish4length (Jul 23, 2010)

Qtee said:


> I'm in..my hair is just shy of APL...I should have APL by next month....I'm 5ft2 so hopefully I'll reach WL by the end of next yr...


 erplexedI'm sipping some SERIOUS haterade since I'm 5' "9. APL is SO far for me! It looks BSL on me!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2010)

^^^ I'm 5'7" PPB so I feel your pain


----------



## wish4length (Jul 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Too late....I did it anyway(I'm hard headed)
> APL-4 inches
> BSL-8 inches
> WL- 12 inches
> ...


 I'm mad I knew how tall you were based on these measurements
I said, "Oh, PPB is a lil shorter than me, but not too much"


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 23, 2010)

I have more than 12. Dont worry ladies we can do this! lol Have faith!


----------



## wish4length (Jul 23, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I have more than 12. Dont worry ladies we can do this! lol Have faith!


 We do have until 2012. Anything could happen...


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2010)

:sweet:

we'll just ban together and pump everyone up to make it through. Prepare for many PMs from me PPB and soon to be PPB if she keeps this up


----------



## Qtee (Jul 23, 2010)

OK this is my starting length..its hard to tell but i think Im about an inch maybe 1.5in from APL...thankfully I have a short neck LOL...my reggie...wash and dc weekly..co wash biweekly...when the weather starts cooling..I will be doing rollersets and my staple wash n gos...

Starting pic..


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> :sweet:
> 
> we'll just ban together and pump everyone up to make it through. Prepare for many PMs from me PPB and soon to be PPB if she keeps this up



No pressure my way lol I send nothing but love and hopefully inspiration lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> No pressure my way lol I send nothing but love and hopefully inspiration lol


 
But of course. PPBs are a good thing.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 23, 2010)

I thoght PPBs were the ones who make you smoke weed lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I thoght PPBs were the ones who make you smoke weed lol


 


No woman!!! lmao We just check in with each other and offer encouragement. You are special


----------



## wish4length (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, we only pressure you to take care of your hair and grow it!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jul 23, 2010)

I finally have a starting picture!







The line is WL (I have a long torso), and it's about six inches away. My hair goes slowly and is finicky, but with the help of Jesus (and Nexxus ), I think I can make it.


----------



## maxandsally (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd like to join this challenge.  I will post regimn as soon as it get it together. I'm a newbie.  Can someone tell me how to bookmark?


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 24, 2010)

^^ You can subscribe by going to "thread tools" at the top and clicking "Subscribe


----------



## Bella02 (Jul 24, 2010)

Count me in!  My longest layers are touching BSL-- but my front needs to catch up.  They are just reaching APL.  By 2012 I hope to be full WL.


----------



## reeses (Jul 25, 2010)

I would love to join. I am a long time lurker and a newbie! First post here so be patient with me. 

I am currently bsl and my ultimate goal is wl. I am a vitamin junkie and I am also low carb which means that I get in a lot of protein. I am 2 years natural and my hair care is pretty simple. I only wash with Aphogee and then use Aphogee conditioner followed by Aphogee essential oils. Then I ponytail my hair and let it air dry and then I put it up in a bun and usually just wear a wig to cover it up. I use Mizani moisturizer and rarely do I straighten.

I think that's it. If I left anything out, please let me know.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll be sure to post my starting pic and new install pic tomorrow


----------



## grow (Jul 25, 2010)

reeses said:


> I would love to join. I am a long time lurker and a newbie! First post here so be patient with me.
> 
> I am currently bsl and my ultimate goal is wl. I am a vitamin junkie and I am also low carb which means that I get in a lot of protein. I am 2 years natural and my hair care is pretty simple. I only wash with Aphogee and then use Aphogee conditioner followed by Aphogee essential oils. Then I ponytail my hair and let it air dry and then I put it up in a bun and usually just wear a wig to cover it up. I use Mizani moisturizer and rarely do I straighten.
> 
> I think that's it. If I left anything out, please let me know.


 


NikkiQ said:


> I'll be sure to post my starting pic and new install pic tomorrow


 
NikkiQ, you know we just LOVE pictures!

WELCOME ABOARD REESES! FIRST POST AND FIRST CHALLENGE, WOW!


----------



## reeses (Jul 25, 2010)

grow said:


> NikkiQ, you know we just LOVE pictures!
> 
> WELCOME ABOARD REESES! FIRST POST AND FIRST CHALLENGE, WOW!



Thanks for the welcome. I've been looking for a place to jump in and well I just figured wth!! I'm so ready to do this


----------



## jenaccess (Jul 25, 2010)

Count me in! My hair is currently in kinky twist so I cant take a picture showing current length. I believe I am APL and I hope to be BSL in Dec. 2010


----------



## yodie (Jul 25, 2010)

One day I'll be part of this thread.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 25, 2010)

Why can't you be apart of this thread Yodie? You have more hair than I have new growth and I'm in it to win it!


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

yodie said:


> One day I'll be part of this thread.


 


LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Why can't you be apart of this thread Yodie? You have more hair than I have new growth and I'm in it to win it!


 

i agree with LaFemme, Yodie!

this is for 2012, remember that. if you keep up those good practices you are doing now, by then you might even be past WL!

we're all here to support each other and believe in it for each other.

i too, thought it was too much for me, but when the ladies started telling me that i could do it, i believed them, and now i'm starting to believe it for myself!

Yodie, YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

^^^^ITA too. I'm BARELY scraping my shoulders and even I'm in the challenge. Just have faith in yourself and anything can happen.

here are my pics of my latest install


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 26, 2010)

That is CUTE Nikki! How long does that last?


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^ITA too. I'm BARELY scraping my shoulders and even I'm in the challenge. Just have faith in yourself and anything can happen.
> 
> here are my pics of my latest install


 
OMG, i love love love your pics, NikkiQ!

and speaking of pics, LaFemme, great new siggy pic!!!
girl you are gonna be done with this challenge before we even finish 2011!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 26, 2010)

lol Grow I'm in the challenge for my natural hair not my relaxed ends lol I'll be WL by the end of this year if I'm not already there straightened. But my goal is to be a natural WL by the end of 2012!


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> lol Grow I'm in the challenge for my natural hair not my relaxed ends lol I'll be WL by the end of this year if I'm not already there straightened. But my goal is to be a natural WL by the end of 2012!


 
wow, that's fabulous! all that long, natural, big hair!

so, since you won't be needing those relaxed ends anymore, do you mind shipping them off to me over here in milan? i could sure use them!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

Femme I LOVE your new siggy!!! How much of it is relaxed ends?? All of your hair looks so healthy I'm jealous!!! 

I'm not sure on how long it will last. This is my first time having this type of hair, but I plan on keeping this install in for at least 3 months(4 if I can). I'm glad you guys like it! I'm not used to the big hair.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 26, 2010)

grow said:


> wow, that's fabulous! all that long, natural, big hair!
> 
> so, since you won't be needing those relaxed ends anymore, do you mind shipping them off to me over here in milan? i could sure use them!



Sorry girl, I need these ends to stay cute lol I HATE short hair on me lol which is what lead me to LHCF in the first place!



NikkiQ said:


> Femme I LOVE your new siggy!!! How much of it is relaxed ends?? All of your hair looks so healthy I'm jealous!!!
> 
> I'm not sure on how long it will last. This is my first time having this type of hair, but I plan on keeping this install in for at least 3 months(4 if I can). I'm glad you guys like it! I'm not used to the big hair.



Thanks Nikki! Sadly, I only have about 4 inches of new growth so I have a loooooong way to get to WL!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

^^^^we're in the same boat girl. I only have 3" myself. I know there's no way I'll make it to WL if I BC at SL or APL b/c that will take MUCH longer than 2 years lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 26, 2010)

Girl there you go braggin again! hahahaha Don't forget I'm 8 months post! You will have 8 inches by the time you get to 8 months lol. I'm just an average joe


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Girl there you go braggin again! hahahaha Don't forget I'm 8 months post! You will have 8 inches by the time you get to 8 months lol. I'm just an average joe


 
that's bull and you know it!! No way in High Holy H-E-double hockey sticks will I have 8" of NG when I'm 8 months. An "Average Joe" doesn't have gorgeous hair like you already have so hush it woman!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 26, 2010)

Ooooh Nikki you're so modest! lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

^^^ lmao you're killin me here.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 26, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> You Know what?
> Let me up in this!!! lol[
> This will be my first challenge, so y not go HARD?


 
Youre in! Go hard or go home right!! Waist Length 2012!



Qtee said:


> I'm in..my hair is just shy of APL...I should have APL by next month....I'm 5ft2 so hopefully I'll reach WL by the end of next yr...


 
Qtee make sure to celebrate APL when you do reach it...... Welcome Waist Length 2012!



maxandsally said:


> I'd like to join this challenge. I will post regimn as soon as it get it together. I'm a newbie. Can someone tell me how to bookmark?


 
Can't wait to see your regimen maxandsally....  We are here to help!  Welcome Waist Length 2012!



Bella02 said:


> Count me in! My longest layers are touching BSL-- but my front needs to catch up. They are just reaching APL. By 2012 I hope to be full WL.


 
Welcome Waist Length 2012!



reeses said:


> I would love to join. I am a long time lurker and a newbie! First post here so be patient with me.
> 
> I am currently bsl and my ultimate goal is wl. I am a vitamin junkie and I am also low carb which means that I get in a lot of protein. I am 2 years natural and my hair care is pretty simple. I only wash with Aphogee and then use Aphogee conditioner followed by Aphogee essential oils. Then I ponytail my hair and let it air dry and then I put it up in a bun and usually just wear a wig to cover it up. I use Mizani moisturizer and rarely do I straighten.
> 
> I think that's it. If I left anything out, please let me know.


 
As grow said we love pictures lady...  Can't wait to see your pics!  Welcome Waist Length 2012!



jenaccess said:


> Count me in! My hair is currently in kinky twist so I cant take a picture showing current length. I believe I am APL and I hope to be BSL in Dec. 2010


 
Youre in!  Can't wait to see how much your hair has grown once you are out of your kinky twist.  Let's celebrate APL together!  Welcome Waist Length 2012!



flowinlocks said:


> I didn't get added to the list.... My reggie consists of a rotation of oiling, tea rinsing, cowashing, dcing and airdying, The only time I use poo is when I relax. After that I use a Shikakai bar or tea rinse for cleansing. I usually do a touch up anywhere between 8 to 10 weeks. My growth aids of choice are Ayurveda products and Sulfur. My starting pic is in my siggy.


 
I'm sorry lady.. You are in there now.  Welcome Waist Length 2012!



ackee walk said:


> I have not been on the hair board in a minute but yes, please add me to this. I need some way to remind me to keep up with my hair goals. I've been slacking.



You're in lady.  Can't wait to see your regimen and pictures. Welcome Waist Length 2012!




yodie said:


> One day I'll be part of this thread.


 
Today is just as good of day as any.  YOU CAN DO IT!   LOL


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 26, 2010)

I have approximately 16 inches to WL it sounds like a lot but stay motivated because in the end I know I will be longer than I have ever been.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

^^^ Great way to think!! All things are possible as long as you're focused on the goal.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 26, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> that's bull and you know it!! No way in High Holy H-E-double hockey sticks will I have 8" of NG when I'm 8 months. An "Average Joe" doesn't have gorgeous hair like you already have so hush it woman!




I am not sure if I am reading this wrong... but you dont think you will have 8inches in 8mths? Doesnt your hair grow an inch a month though!?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 26, 2010)

SingBrina she's delusional. Don't try to explain anything to crazy people lol


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 26, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I don't even feel like whipping out a tape measure to see lmao. It just sounds too depressing.




LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE FUNNY!!!


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 26, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> SingBrina she's delusional. Don't try to explain anything to crazy people lol




LOLOLOLOLOL YALL FUNNY


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

I honestly think the 3" was a fluke or something. I'm a subpar grower so idk how this happened but I totally don't expect to keep the trend going. Might be the mystical "summer growth spurt" I've always heard so much about.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 26, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I have more than 12. Dont worry ladies we can do this! lol Have faith!




You have more than 12!? Dont you have like less than that, wait, where the heck is waist length, I am starting to feel crunchy now! Lol!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

^^^That's right Brina! get her!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 26, 2010)

SHEESH YA'LL DONT READ! lmao My goal is to be NATURAL waist length by 2012!!!!!!!

Nikki be quiet before we kick you out the challenge and send you to 2011 lol


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 26, 2010)

Yall are cute and funny.  Nice sew in by the way Nikki Q.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks soldierforhair! I'm loving it right now. Might keep this going until my BC 

Femme...you better not kick me out b/c I'll take you with me! lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry soldier for crowding the thread. I'm gonna have to make a separate thread to argue with Nikki! lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

LMFAO! I didn't do anything!! Why am I getting fussed at? I had a good growth spurt. I'm not a speed grower. If i get 4" while my hair is in this install, then I might become a believer.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 26, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Sorry soldier for crowding the thread. I'm gonna have to make a separate thread to argue with Nikki! lol


 
I don't know what I'm going to do with you all.  I'm going to seperate you all.  I know it's all in love.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll be good and stop the bickering lol. She has as much faith in me as I have in her. That's all. We're both stubborn 

*P.S. I still think 12" by next year won't happen for me so I'm sticking with the 2012 goal*


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 26, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'll be good and stop the bickering lol. She has as much faith in me as I have in her. That's all. We're both stubborn
> 
> *P.S. I still think 12" by next year won't happen for me so I'm sticking with the 2012 goal*


 
Waist Length 2012!  We will get there together.

*whispers*  Are you in every challenge on the board?  LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> *whispers* Are you in every challenge on the board? LOL


 
seems like it


----------



## Bigmommah (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd like to join this challenge please and thank you. I won't have a starting picture until sometime later tonight as I'm going to texlax my hair and I don't have any recent photos of my hair straight. 

I co-wash several times a week (workouts leave my hair soaking wet) Aphogee once every 6 weeks or so, Infusium leave-in, Cantu creme leave-in and I use oils to seal. I plan to keep trying different oils until I find one I really like. For some reason I can't seem to remember to order/buy coconut oil.

When I texlax I use a color changing neutralizing shampoo and then DC with Hello Hydration which is what I also use to co-wash.

I will be adding vitamins and supplements from woman-to-woman next week.


----------



## candycan (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm in: I recently texturized after 5 years of natural and have pretty much hovered at APL and now I'm ready and devoted to taking it to the next level BRING IT ON!!!!


----------



## constance (Jul 27, 2010)

I wish I could get 1 inch a month. Heck, I wish I could get .5 inch a month. I'm treating my hair like threads of gold for the next few months to see if super babying will make a difference.


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

i have not yet mastered the art of measuring how much i get per month.

i don't know how you ladies do it!

i have a very love/hate relationship with my measuring tape, lol!

but these are the spurt months, so just as long as i see my hair going further down my back, it's alright!


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 27, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> I'd like to join this challenge please and thank you. I won't have a starting picture until sometime later tonight as I'm going to texlax my hair and I don't have any recent photos of my hair straight.
> 
> I co-wash several times a week (workouts leave my hair soaking wet) Aphogee once every 6 weeks or so, Infusium leave-in, Cantu creme leave-in and I use oils to seal. I plan to keep trying different oils until I find one I really like. For some reason I can't seem to remember to order/buy coconut oil.
> 
> ...


 
Wow! You texlax yourself?  Can't wait to see pictures.  Welcome, lady.



candycan said:


> I'm in: I recently texturized after 5 years of natural and have pretty much hovered at APL and now I'm ready and devoted to taking it to the next level BRING IT ON!!!!


 
We're here to celebrate with you when you reach APL.  Please post your starting picture and regimine and welcome candycan!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

I really need to invest in one of those growth chart shirt dealies that I see everyone rockin.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 27, 2010)

I know me too! Do you know where to get it from?


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 27, 2010)

Updates are completed to the initial post.  If I missed you please let me know.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 27, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> I know me too! Do you know where to get it from?



I know Sunshyne from hairlista sells them. I guess if you go to hairlista.com you'll see them on the right hand side. I think Traycee's KISS boutique also has some. Those are the only ones I know of.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> I know me too! Do you know where to get it from?


 
I had the link on my comp at home, but I think it was on the Mane & Chic site. I'll try to google it from work and find it.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I really need to invest in one of those growth chart shirt dealies that I see everyone rockin.


 

They sale them somewhere?!! Hmm I rather buy one then make one, I know my lines will be off.... lol


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 27, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I know Sunshyne from hairlista sells them. I guess if you go to hairlista.com you'll see them on the right hand side. I think Traycee's KISS boutique also has some. Those are the only ones I know of.


 
I just spent 40 dollars on a wig now off to buy a shirt

I don't know why I even asked.

I have to post pics too but can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 27, 2010)

^^^^Wait what? lol What kind of pics are you looking for?


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 27, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ^^^^Wait what? lol What kind of pics are you looking for?


LOL Starting Pics, Current hair pics  Pics, Pics, Pics.  Okay I'm done.  Off to take mine


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

^^^I thought you were gonna start a separate thread for starting pics. I'll have to post mine when I get home. None on the work comp, but it is on my Fotki. Name is MissQuinn. Not many pics on there yet though...my bad.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> They sale them somewhere?!! Hmm I rather buy one then make one, I know my lines will be off.... lol


 
Girrrrrrl.....I tried to make my own too and it wasn't happening lol


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I thought you were gonna start a separate thread for starting pics. I'll have to post mine when I get home. None on the work comp, but it is on my Fotki. Name is MissQuinn. Not many pics on there yet though...my bad.


 
That must have been one of the other 50-11 challenges you are in


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

awww damn! You got me


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

ohhh yeah! I found the shirts I was talking about since the work comps have the sites Femme suggested blocked(dangit). On maneandchic.com if you look at the top, click on "Shop Shirts" and its there. they're only $18.90 so that's not too bad.


----------



## Bigmommah (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome! So I took a few pics before I texlaxed but alas my lovely lady lumps and assorted body bumps made it more difficult than I would have thought. 
My daughter finally caught me cursing while I deleted the umpteenth misclicked photo to confirm I'm dusting APL I just need to work to get to "full". To which I promptly told her to get her beautiful natural curls outta my face while I worked through my texlaxed tangles with a wide toothed comb and a grimace. She giggled as she and her curls danced away while telling me "You're right Mommie, you could never be natural you're too tender headed" <---This really happened but I'm not really upset about it. We celebrate each other's hair choices.

Add to that the fact that I am a gamer and had an impromptu raid last night and my braid out didn't come out as soft and beeuuutifuuul as I wanted but I'll post both pictures tonight when I get home.


----------



## MsSonya (Jul 27, 2010)

Gosh, Bigmomma. That was like reading a very interesting sweet novel between you and your Beautiful DD. Then I get to the end an NO pics! Just kidding, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ohhh yeah! I found the shirts I was talking about since the work comps have the sites Femme suggested blocked(dangit). On maneandchic.com if you look at the top, click on "Shop Shirts" and its there. they're only $18.90 so that's not too bad.


 
$18.90 bites the dust NikkiQ


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 28, 2010)

You Know What?  I will Join this 

I am almost brastrap now - but this pic is when I was about 8 weeks post - I just relaxed last week and will do a measuring picture this weekend.







My Reggie is extremely simple.

Wash
Condition – I rotate between CPR and Motions Moisture Plus
Air Dry to about 90% 
Blowdry
Flat Iron

I will be adding some Ceremides into my reggie this week and im going to cut down on heat, use every other week.

I also clarify and do a reconstructor once a month.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

KhandiB said:


> You Know What? I will Join this
> 
> I am almost brastrap now - but this pic is when I was about 8 weeks post - I just relaxed last week and will do a measuring picture this weekend.
> 
> ...


 
 YEAH!! Glad you came to join us.  I was just looking at your hair.  Celebrate with us when you reach BSL and can't wait to see more pictures.  You've been added.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! So I took a few pics before I texlaxed but alas my lovely lady lumps and assorted body bumps made it more difficult than I would have thought.
> My daughter finally caught me cursing while I deleted the umpteenth misclicked photo to confirm I'm dusting APL I just need to work to get to "full". To which I promptly told her to get her beautiful natural curls outta my face while I worked through my texlaxed tangles with a wide toothed comb and a grimace. She giggled as she and her curls danced away while telling me "You're right Mommie, you could never be natural you're too tender headed" <---This really happened but I'm not really upset about it. We celebrate each other's hair choices.
> 
> Add to that the fact that I am a gamer and had an impromptu raid last night and my braid out didn't come out as soft and beeuuutifuuul as I wanted but I'll post both pictures tonight when I get home.


 
Cant wait to see pics big momma.  I'm still trying to getting mine uploaded.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't worry soldier. I'll be buying mine this week too. Did you get the one with the higher numbers or lower? I'm scared to get the numbers lower on the back b/c it might depress me when my hair is nowhere NEAR those lines


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Don't worry soldier. I'll be buying mine this week too. Did you get the one with the higher numbers or lower? I'm scared to get the numbers lower on the back b/c it might depress me when my hair is nowhere NEAR those lines


 
I got the lower ones.  You will get there.   Take pictures.  It really helps.  I am amazed at my comparison pics if I can only figure out how to upload them.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

My Regimine from now to December 2010.  WIGS! WIGS! WIGS! I will wear my handy dandy Extension Plus wig (been going strong for a year) until Christmas. DC cornrows twice a week with mane and tail, silicon mix, bed head dumb blonde or ion protein conditioner. Remove cornrows every 4-6 weeks deep condition with aohr and wash with hair one. For Christmas press hair and do a length check. After Christmas not sure yet....... thinking about EP sew in.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> I got the lower ones. You will get there.  Take pictures. It really helps. I am amazed at my comparison pics if I can only figure out how to upload them.


 
I'll be sure to take pics after each install. I'm in the HYH challenge too so they go hand in hand, but I plan on doing installs until I hit APL or BSB.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

Alright everyone.  So here is my starting pic.  Please bare with me and the size.  This is my first picture upload.  I am quite excited to see my length.  My hair grew, LOL. (Don't know why I thought it wouldn't.) 

Gosh look at my back. 





Today.


----------



## Bigmommah (Jul 28, 2010)

Congratulations on getting your picture uploaded! It looks as if you and I are starting about the same place. I forgot to take a picture last night of my braid out before I slapped my cap on so I'll just wait to take a picture after I rollerset and try the saran wrap technique on Sat.



soldierforhair said:


> Gosh look at my back.


 

I can't look at your back because I'm too busy trying to figure out who put a second butt directly beneath my shoulders.


----------



## Bigmommah (Jul 28, 2010)

If it's ok I would like to "reserve" a spot for my daughter in the challenge. I'm going to give her a subscription to the forums for being such a hard working young lady. She can post all of her own reggie's and such since she has been lurking on this board reading the forums etc since she decided to go natural. Hopefully she can get everything all set up tonight.


----------



## grow (Jul 28, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Gosh look at my back.
> 
> 
> .


 


Bigmommah said:


> I can't look at your back because I'm too busy trying to figure out who put a second butt directly beneath my shoulders.


 
girls, y'all got me over here laughing so much, i just fell of the couch!

i can hardly type, i'm laughing so much! just hilarious!


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Congratulations on getting your picture uploaded! It looks as if you and I are starting about the same place. I forgot to take a picture last night of my braid out before I slapped my cap on so I'll just wait to take a picture after I rollerset and try the saran wrap technique on Sat.
> 
> I can't look at your back because I'm too busy trying to figure out who put a second butt directly beneath my shoulders.


 


Bigmommah said:


> If it's ok I would like to "reserve" a spot for my daughter in the challenge. I'm going to give her a subscription to the forums for being such a hard working young lady. She can post all of her own reggie's and such since she has been lurking on this board reading the forums etc since she decided to go natural. Hopefully she can get everything all set up tonight.


 

Taking a picture was what a task.  REALLY  Can't wait to see your pictures.  Your daughter is welcome to come with open arms.  Oh and my back LOL Not too often I see my back I need to do something about that O M G!


----------



## grow (Jul 28, 2010)

^^^i know how you feel, which is why i hold my arms up to keep the rolls from rolling out! lol!

since then, i'm on a new workout schedule at the gym with that machine that makes me pull the bars behind my head. they say it'll work, so i'm working it! (and hopeful!)


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

grow said:


> ^^^i know how you feel, which is why i hold my arms up to keep the rolls from rolling out! lol!
> 
> since then, i'm on a new workout schedule at the gym with that machine that makes me pull the bars behind my head. they say it'll work, so i'm working it! (and hopeful!)


 
Grow your back looks great!!!

I need some of that exercise in my life !

Going to the gym tonight.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 28, 2010)

I want in!!!!! 2012 seems as good a year as any to be wl! I won't be taking any more progress pic's between now and july 31, so here are my most recent pics taken July 17.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> I want in!!!!! 2012 seems as good a year as any to be wl! I won't be taking any more progress pic's between now and july 31, so here are my most recent pics taken July 17.


 
Yeah!  You're in lady.  All this beautiful hair up in here up in here!  This is so motivating and amazing.  What is your regimen?  Waist Length 2012!


----------



## D.Lisha (Jul 28, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Youre in! Go hard or go home right!! Waist Length 2012!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOOT WOOT! bouta post my starting pic and reggie now


----------



## D.Lisha (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok so Bam here it goes!:
Starting Picture: TAKEN JUNE 13, 2010





Regimen: (Nothing Spectacular by the way)
-Wash Once a week with Pantene Relaxed and Natural->Followed by a Deep Condition with either ORS Replenshing Pak, APHogee 2min. Recon., or ORS Hair Mayo
-Co-wash once a week (also followed by a deep condition)
-M&S Daily AND Nightly
-Wrap hair up EVERY night before going to bed

Growth Aides: NonE to name so far, Im thinking about trying out MegateK  though 

Vitamins: 1000 mg Flaxseed Oil (2times Daily), 1000 mcg (2times Daily)


LET'S GET THIS WAISTLENGTH LADIESSS!! WOOT!


----------



## nimmy (Jul 28, 2010)

Ooh count me in! 

Starting length; between SL and APL (would've been BSL if my hairdresser didn't get clipper happy - 4 INCHES!! kmrt)

Regimen: tea rinses 2x a wk, accompanied by an oil wash. Going completely veggie as of today, apart from eggs. 
I will wear my hair in buns, and cut it myself. 

My dream of having a big ol' Rapunzel braid will finally be realised!


----------



## D.Lisha (Jul 28, 2010)

nimmy said:


> Ooh count me in!
> 
> Starting length;* between SL and APL (would've been BSL if my hairdresser didn't get clipper happy - 4 INCHES!! kmrt)*
> 
> ...


 
we're in the same boat girl.....damn scissor happy stylists!!! NEVA again


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> Ok so Bam here it goes!:
> Starting Picture: TAKEN JUNE 13, 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh My God you have a lot of hair!! (the purple threw me off)  We love pictures here!  You've been updated.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

nimmy said:


> Ooh count me in!
> 
> Starting length; between SL and APL (would've been BSL if my hairdresser didn't get clipper happy - 4 INCHES!! kmrt)
> 
> ...


 
You've been added! Can't wait to see your pics.  Waist Length 2012!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 28, 2010)

I can't wait to see where we all are next year this time..


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I can't wait to see where we all are next year this time..


 
I know flowlinlocks  why didn't I realize how to grow my hair 10 years ago.


----------



## D.Lisha (Jul 28, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Oh My God you have a lot of hair!! We love pictures here! You've been updated.


 
:blush3: thank you!


----------



## D.Lisha (Jul 28, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> I know flowlinlocks  *why didn't I realize how to grow my hair 10 years ago.*


 
Gurl i say that to myself everyday, I could only imagine where i'd be on THIS day!!


----------



## Naturallista (Jul 28, 2010)

Here is my starting pic with my hair stretched ( I don't straighten)....






You can barely see it (beneath the fat ) but the top of my tank is bsb which on me is the same as bsl for most of my bras.

My regimen is simple:

No heat
Cowash 5 days a week (workouts)
Shampoo once a week with Giovanni Tea Trea
I switch between Giovanni Moisture and Organics Italian Red Grape Condish
Run a little EVOO through strands after wash 
A little shea butter on ends
Use DermOrganic Argan Oil Masque a couple times a week
Clip up, pony, or bun

I try to eat as healthfully as I can so I get my vits through the foods I eat, but I do take chlorella for extra health benefits.

That's about it.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bigmommah (Jul 28, 2010)

Naturallista said:


> You can barely see it (beneath the fat )



With my back looking like 2 packages of extra large hot links beneath an extra set of butt cheeks you know I couldn't let that comment go by un-scolded.

All joking aside your hair is beautiful and welcome to the group!


----------



## Bigmommah (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome D.Lisha. I like your avatar.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Jul 28, 2010)

Co-washing daily.
Bunning *99%* of the time.
DC weekly.
Protein as needed... (2 times a month mostly)
Very very little heat. Tops, 3 times a year.
*
BAM.* Regimen.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

There are some GORGEOUS heads of hair up in here!!!


----------



## Naturallista (Jul 28, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> With my back looking like 2 packages of extra large hot links beneath an extra set of butt cheeks you know I couldn't let that comment go by un-scolded.
> 
> All joking aside your hair is beautiful and welcome to the group!


 
Oh no you didn't! I just spit out my water! LOL! I went back a few pages and see that I'm not the only one who mentioned back-fat issues, lol. Why is back fat such a problem- ugh!  Well, hopefully, all of our hair will grow and our backs will shrink simultaneously, thus making our hair look *even* longer. One can hope 

And right back at you with the beautiful hair- all the ladies here have gorgeous hair!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm pretty new here (at least to posting. I'm a constant lurker.)

I'm currently at APL in the back and I think (unless there really is such a thing as terminal length), that I'll be WL by 2012. I REALLY want my ends to be healthy though more than anything.

Stats: 3c/4a natural hair
Shampoo once per week/every two weeks (depending on how I feel)
DC every time I shampoo.
Braids, twists, cornrows and flat twists (Protective Styles!) Moisturize with shea butter and I LOVE EVCO!
Starting picture from 2 days ago.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 29, 2010)

Naturallista said:


> Here is my starting pic with my hair stretched ( I don't straighten)....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Love your hair lady.  Can't wait to see updates throughout the challenge.  How do you wear your hair?  Waist Length 2012!



ImanAdero said:


> I'm pretty new here (at least to posting. I'm a constant lurker.)
> 
> I'm currently at APL in the back and I think (unless there really is such a thing as terminal length), that I'll be WL by 2012. I REALLY want my ends to be healthy though more than anything.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## grow (Jul 29, 2010)

i totally agree with what's been said.

there are some gorgeous heads of hair in here!

happy to be sharing the journey with you ladies.....!!!


----------



## Bigmommah (Jul 29, 2010)

I think I may need to change my reggie to include rollersets. I love the ease of braid outs and knot outs but I noticed again today that my hair just seems to want to lock up on itself entirely too much. I've noticed that I tend to shed hair more in the summer since I moved to Houston (this summer and last summer) and I think I may need to get a charcoal filter for my shower. 

Ah well I knew this would be a journey with it's own unique twists and turns. Have an awesome day ladies!


----------



## Naturallista (Jul 29, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Love your hair lady.  Can't wait to see updates throughout the challenge.  *How do you wear your hair?*  Waist Length 2012!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Pretty much how it is in the picture (minus the piece pulled out) is how I wear my hair- mostly now that it is hot.  Every once in a while, I'll wear a wash n' go like my siggy.


----------



## Bigmommah (Jul 29, 2010)

Good googly moogly! I just measured and realized that because of my short waist but normal upper torso it will take more inches to get from APL to BSL than it will from BSL to WL. Combine that with the fact that I'm pretty sure my hip is only 1.5 inches from my waist and I'm currently covered in loverly body "fluff" I'd say I'm in for some awesome fun trying to describe and post pictures of my hair progress.

My updates will look something like this.  "Well I made it to the top rack of sausage rolls above my BS this month"  "Oh yeah my hair got caught in that crinkly section that's created when I sit down, but only on the left though...." 

I hope you all have an awesome day!.....again.....I really need to finish filing this paperwork........


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 29, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> *Good googly moogly!* I just measured and realized that because of my short waist but normal upper torso it will take more inches to get from APL to BSL than it will from BSL to WL. Combine that with the fact that I'm pretty sure my hip is only 1.5 inches from my waist and I'm currently covered in loverly body "fluff" I'd say I'm in for some awesome fun trying to describe and post pictures of my hair progress.
> 
> My updates will look something like this. "Well I made it to the top rack of sausage rolls above my BS this month" "Oh yeah my hair got caught in that crinkly section that's created when I sit down, but only on the left though...."
> 
> I hope you all have an awesome day!.....again.....I really need to finish filing this paperwork........


 
Laughs at the bolded.  We will get there lady.


----------



## Bigmommah (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks so much. I am really enjoying this thread and the ladies who are a part of it. I'll stop hijacking it with my shenanigans and not post again until after this weekend when I try a rollerset.


----------



## grow (Jul 29, 2010)

^^^i really like that rollerset idea!

i tried one earlier this month, but the humidity made it go flop.

thanks for reminding me that in the months until we finish this year, that is one tool i'm going to have to pick up, too!

plus they say it's excellent for keeping the hair moist, as well!


----------



## reeses (Aug 1, 2010)

My hair refuses to straighten all the way  But it's healthy and growing and that's all I can ask for! This is 2 years all natural and I didn't bc, just started cutting of the relaxed ends.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> There are some GORGEOUS heads of hair up in here!!!




I couldn't agree more!


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 1, 2010)

How is everyone doing?  How is everyone wearing their hair?


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 1, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> How is everyone doing?  How is everyone wearing their hair?


I pulled a wig out of my closet from last year and forgot how much I liked it


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking good Reeses it looks like you are going to be to waist length in no time


reeses said:


> My hair refuses to straighten all the way  But it's healthy and growing and that's all I can ask for! This is 2 years all natural and I didn't bc, just started cutting of the relaxed ends.


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 1, 2010)

So I dc'd, roller set and then tried the silkening process. DC made the hair feel nice, the rollerset was ok, I'll have to buy larger rollers and be ready to sit longer under the dryer because I didn't get 100% dry, and I failed horribly with the silkening process. My hair poofed and flipped up at the ends so I almost ended up with a classic bouffant.

Since I'm back on my serious work out grind tomorrow morning I just put one braid going around my head and called it good. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful week!


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 1, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> So I dc'd, roller set and then tried the silkening process. DC made the hair feel nice, the rollerset was ok, I'll have to buy larger rollers and be ready to sit longer under the dryer because I didn't get 100% dry, and I failed horribly with the silkening process. My hair poofed and flipped up at the ends so I almost ended up with a classic bouffant.
> 
> Since I'm back on my serious work out grind tomorrow morning I just put one braid going around my head and called it good.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful week!



I'm sure you rocked it lady!


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 1, 2010)

DCing right now. After that, it will be washed air dried and thrown in a bun. I will co wash/wet my hair every day this week. And NO PULLING ON THE LENGTH (I hope I'm not in this boat by myself!!!)


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 1, 2010)

Girl you are not I don't know why I think if I pull every week I'm going to see more growth for that very reason I just coenrowed my hair


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2010)

Still chugging along. One week down in the install and I THINK I feel the braids loosening a little so hopefully that's a good sign that my hair is growing pretty well.


----------



## reeses (Aug 2, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Looking good Reeses it looks like you are going to be to waist length in no time



Thanks. I really hope to get there soon. I had a horrible setback last November where that wicked line between my relaxed ends and my natural ends broke apart and the back of my hair was grazing sl. It hurt so bad to look at it because the middle of my hair and up was almost wl. I hung on to that top part as long as I could and finally said forget it, lesson learned and cut it all even about Feb. of this year. I am hoping upon hope that keeping my hair hidden will get it to grow back fast.


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 3, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Still chugging along. One week down in the install and I THINK I feel the braids loosening a little so hopefully that's a good sign that my hair is growing pretty well.



Nikki that's exactly what that means. I get really happy when my braids loosen up and I can feel the new growth.  How long are you going to keep your install [email protected]


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 3, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Nikki that's exactly what that means. I get really happy when my braids loosen up and I can feel the new growth. How long are you going to keep your install [email protected]


 
I was aiming for October as the take out time, but who knows how long it'll last. My curlies on the back of my neck have already come out of the braids so maybe late September instead lol. I put my Bee Mine serum on last night so hopefully it'll get even looser


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 3, 2010)

So I got tired of transitioning and just put a relaxer in last night, man oh man!!! I havent had it in for a year at least.... Lets see how my new hair journey goes with a relaxer....


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 3, 2010)

reeses said:


> Thanks. I really hope to get there soon. I had a horrible setback last November where that wicked line between my relaxed ends and my natural ends broke apart and the back of my hair was grazing sl. It hurt so bad to look at it because the middle of my hair and up was almost wl. I hung on to that top part as long as I could and finally said forget it, lesson learned and cut it all even about Feb. of this year. I am hoping upon hope that keeping my hair hidden will get it to grow back fast.


Well I'm sure its healthier than ever now. I'm sorry to hear about your setback but we will get there Reeses


NikkiQ said:


> I was aiming for October as the take out time, but who knows how long it'll last. My curlies on the back of my neck have already come out of the braids so maybe late September instead lol. I put my Bee Mine serum on last night so hopefully it'll get even looser


Well September will come around before you know it and if you can good on for the last month well that's even better.


SingBrina said:


> So I got tired of transitioning and just put a relaxer in last night, man oh man!!! I havent had it in for a year at least.... Lets see how my new hair journey goes with a relaxer....



I'm sure you made the decision that was right for you.  Your hair is long and beautiful. See you at waist length.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 3, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Well September will come around before you know it and if you can good on for the last month well that's even better.


 
I may just take this hair out and swap it out for something straighter for my birthday and the rest of October. It all depends on how these braids want to behave


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 3, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> How is everyone doing? How is everyone wearing their hair?


 
Just been bunning away


----------



## Naturallista (Aug 5, 2010)

Just checking in....

Been using some "juice" I made up.  Rosewater, glycerin, aloe vera, and castor oil.  I was dubious at first, but my hair seems to be liking it- as long as I apply it to wet hair.  It is staying nice and moisturized during this hot, dry summer.  

HHG!


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm too lazy to go through the thread!  Are there any fine haired ladies stretching for 4-6 months?


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 5, 2010)

Naturallista said:


> Just checking in....
> 
> Been using some "juice" I made up. Rosewater, *glycerin*, *aloe vera*, and castor oil. I was dubious at first, but my hair seems to be liking it- as long as I apply it to wet hair. It is staying nice and moisturized during this hot, dry summer.
> 
> HHG!


 
Are the bolded items originally sold in common BSS stores? Sally's maybe?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 5, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> Are the bolded items originally sold in common BSS stores? Sally's maybe?




You can get glycerin and aloe vera juice from a grocery store, health food store, or whole foods and trader joes


----------



## constance (Aug 5, 2010)

Checking in--I've been moisturizing with coconut oil & keeping it hidden under a half wig. So far, so good.


----------



## LouLou1355 (Aug 5, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> How is everyone doing? How is everyone wearing their hair?


 
Still bunning...   I'm in the military and I have to wear my hair collar length or shorter.  So, bunning is my main style.


----------



## Naturallista (Aug 5, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> Are the bolded items originally sold in common BSS stores? Sally's maybe?





LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> You can get glycerin and aloe vera juice from a grocery store, health food store, or whole foods and trader joes



Yeah, I get mine at the health food store.  I'm not sure about BSS or Sally's.


----------



## LouLou1355 (Aug 5, 2010)

LouLou1355 said:


> I want to join the challenge, but I really have my fingers and toes crossed to be WL by the end of 2011. If not, I plan to keep at it...
> 
> For now…
> 
> ...


 
^^My regimen...

My starting pic. This was taken in early July.


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 5, 2010)

LouLou1355 said:


> Still bunning...   I'm in the military and I have to wear my hair collar length or shorter.  So, bunning is my main style.



I am in the military also Lou Lou but I wear a wig 80 percent of the time and bun the other 20 percent of the time.  My bun looks a mess by the of day. I think it will look better once my hair gets longer but these doggon layers keep poking out of my bun.  What do you use to lay your hair down while it is in a bun?


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey ladies!  I hope your hair journey is going well...  Are any of you ladies wearing protective styles?  If so, what protective style are you all wearing?

Protective styles don't make your hair grow, but they do make it possible to prevent breakage since your hair may be breaking off faster than it grows. What protective styles do is keep your ends "protected." Try any of these protective styles and see if you experience more hair retention. Just make sure, no matter which way you wear your hair, that your ends are put away.

1. Bun or Chignon
This is a simple style that works for any occasion, especially dressy or formal ones. All you need are hairpins and a covered elastic band. Buns work on relaxed and natural hair with a relative amount of ease. You can part your hair down the center or on one side if you prefer.

2. Two-Strand Twists
Twists work best on natural hair. Relaxed strands are simply too straight and slippery to hold twists in place without unraveling. They work for children and for adults. You can fashion twists in various ways while still protecting your delicate ends.

3. Braids
You can braid your natural hair or you can opt for braid extensions. Whether your braids are all yours or created with enhancements, you still need to care for your hair and scalp while you're wearing them.

4. Weaves
How many times have you heard a woman say that she got a weave and her hair just grew like weeds? The reason this seems to be so is because a properly cared for weave is a great protective style. If your hair is braided completely beneath it, it's not subject to sun, wind, rain or other weather. For maximum hair growth, however, it's still important to care for the hair beneath the weave.

5. Flat Twists
Similar to cornrows, flat twists are created with two sections of hair instead of three. Flat twists offer more versatility because unlike two-strand twists, flat twists work equally well on relaxed or natural hair. If your hair extends past the nape of your neck, you can gather the ends of flat twists and fashion them into a ponytail or bun.


----------



## BGT (Aug 5, 2010)

I want to join! Here's my pic:






My regimen includes bi-weekly DC, rollersets, braidouts, twistouts, bantu knot-outs, airdrying on satin rollers, and sew-ins. Touch-ups every 12 weeks and 5000 mcg daily of biotin.


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 5, 2010)

BGT said:


> I want to join! Here's my pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welcome BGT! Your hair is pretty.


----------



## rockstar (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey everyone!  I'm just checking in. I am bunning until the end of summer as well as a no direct heat regimen. 

Does anyone else experience SSKs with buns & WnGs?


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 6, 2010)

rockstar said:


> Hey everyone!  I'm just checking in. I am bunning until the end of summer as well as a no direct heat regimen.
> 
> Does anyone else experience SSKs with buns & WnGs?


 
Hey rockstar! When I was getting SSK's I had to blow dry my hair.

Two common reasons why knots form at the end of the hair are a.) The ends are very dry and porous and b.) they are split ends, or both. Depending on the texture or curl pattern, coily hair will form knots faster than any other curl because the hair naturally curls together. Hence, if the hair is dry and split, it forms a knot. You can avoid knots by using a moisturizing conditioner after cleansing and by shaping or trimming the hair at least every two months. Also, one should apply pomade or gloss on the ends of the hair daily or as needed to provide moisture. I’ve created a complete line of styling products especially formulated for curly and textured hair that will be available in CurlMart in January 2006. Tai Texture WhipCrème is a moisturizing pomade and sealing heat protector that you can apply daily. Great for moisturizing the scalp and hair. WhipCrème contains shea butter, essential oils and sesame oil.

www.naturallycurly.com


----------



## grow (Aug 6, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> I am in the military also Lou Lou but I wear a wig 80 percent of the time and bun the other 20 percent of the time. My bun looks a mess by the of day. I think it will look better once my hair gets longer but these doggon layers keep poking out of my bun. What do you use to lay your hair down while it is in a bun?


 
what i do is, wet my hands, then take a dab moisturizing conditioner and smooth it over my hair as i shape it into a bun.

then i go over that with oil, which leaves the conditioner penetrated and my hair shiny.

i started doing this after reading so many WL ladies' testimonies about using conditioner as their leave-in.

this way, as i go about my day, my hair is protected and getting treatment too, which is really good when i'm in the sun.


----------



## grow (Aug 6, 2010)

constance said:


> Checking in--I've been moisturizing with coconut oil & keeping it hidden under a half wig. So far, so good.


 
hi constance! 

do you put water or a moisturizer on before your coconut oil?


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 6, 2010)

Checking in, I'm about to prepoo with Shikakai , Amla and Brahmi oil. I'll be doing a tea rinse later today.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 6, 2010)

I think I may try something different this weekend when I work my promo gigs. Might try to put my curly weave in a cute bun with a headband on. Hmmm...


----------



## LouLou1355 (Aug 6, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> I am in the military also Lou Lou but I wear a wig 80 percent of the time and bun the other 20 percent of the time. My bun looks a mess by the of day. I think it will look better once my hair gets longer but these doggon layers keep poking out of my bun. What do you use to lay your hair down while it is in a bun?


 
My bun is pretty neat, because I use the donut...  To lay down, I use Jane Carter Solution Nourish and Shine/EVCO or Trader's Joe's conditioner and some water as a leave-in, put a scraf on that bad baby, and that does the trick. My hair looks pretty slick when I take my scarf off.  I have many products that I use though. I'm a PJ...


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 6, 2010)

Random Annoucement: I just received my JBCO today woot!!!!! 
now im nervous as how to use it excatly......
and when i say "how to use it" i mean...do I just apply it straight? or do I mix or dilute it with something before applying it


----------



## LouLou1355 (Aug 6, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> Random Annoucement: I just received my JBCO today woot!!!!!
> now im nervous as how to use it excatly......
> and when i say "how to use it" i mean...do I just apply it straight? or do I mix or dilute it with something before applying it


 
I apply my straight without dilution with an applicator bottle, and then massage my scalp...


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 6, 2010)

LouLou1355 said:


> I apply my straight without dilution with an applicator bottle, and then massage my scalp...


 
I was thinking about doing the exact same thing!!
what results have u seen since u've been using it LouLou?
im curious.....


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 6, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I think I may try something different this weekend when I work my promo gigs. Might try to put my curly weave in a cute bun with a headband on. Hmmm...


 
Glad to see you are still rocking the sew in lady.  I have cornrows in for under my wig.  I have been going for a week and would like to keep them in for 6 weeks.  We will see.



LouLou1355 said:


> My bun is pretty neat, because I use the donut... To lay down, I use Jane Carter Solution Nourish and Shine/EVCO or Trader's Joe's conditioner and some water as a leave-in, put a scraf on that bad baby, and that does the trick. My hair looks pretty slick when I take my scarf off. I have many products that I use though. I'm a PJ...


 
Thanks lady.  I will try that next but that daggon beret is a disaster for my hair.



D.Lisha said:


> Random Annoucement: I just received my JBCO today woot!!!!!
> now im nervous as how to use it excatly......
> and when i say "how to use it" i mean...do I just apply it straight? or do I mix or dilute it with something before applying it


 
Yeah D.Lisha..I'm happy for you.  I just put mine on. 

The best way to apply coconut oil to your hair is immediately after a shower or bath, when the hair is still wet. It should not still be dripping wet, but more than slightly damp. 

It doesn't matter whether the coconut oil is liquid or solid (pure coconut oil solidifies at less than 76 degrees F, but it's still perfectly good).

Take a small amount (about a half teaspoon for long hair, less for shorter hair) and put it in your palm. Rub your hands together and begin the application at the ends of your wet hair, using your oily fingers to distribute it evenly and lightly. 

The trick is to use just enough so that the oil will penetrate the hair, without leaving an oily or greasy look. Use more at the ends, less in the middle and very little, if any at the roots. 

Don’t use any oil near the roots if you want to avoid the greasy look.

Although the molecular structure of coconut oil is perfect for penetrating inside the hair shaft, and works beautifully with the natural hair proteins, its still easy to go overboard with the application, and end up with oily hair. 

If you’ve applied enough to make the hair look oily, the only way to remove it is to re-wash the hair.

http://www.candida-cure-recipes.com/coconut-oil-for-hair.html


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 6, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Glad to see you are still rocking the sew in lady. I have cornrows in for under my wig. I have been going for a week and would like to keep them in for 6 weeks. We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hey! thanks soldier imma keep that in mind when I get coconut oil....but I was talking about Jamaican Black Castor Oil in my post lol


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 6, 2010)

I am officially awake.  

Well we know what to do with coconut oil now.  LOL





D.Lisha said:


> Hey! thanks soldier imma keep that in mind when I get coconut oil....but I was talking about Jamaican Black Castor Oil in my post lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 6, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Glad to see you are still rocking the sew in lady. I have cornrows in for under my wig. I have been going for a week and would like to keep them in for 6 weeks. We will see.


 
I want to keep the braids for 10 weeks but change the hair out in 5 weeks. I like the curl but its too much maintenance. Detangling is a FOOL! erplexed


----------



## MsSonya (Aug 6, 2010)

I really needed that info on coconut oil. I am very heavy handed and had to find out the hard way. I have to see my hair oily, instead of being lighthanded. I guess I will just have to stick with my evoo, the co is causing me complications. but I like it.


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 6, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> I am officially awake.
> 
> Well we know what to do with coconut oil now. LOL


 
lmao!!! I know right?
you went on to break it DOWN to me too lol....made me wanna switch out my JBCO for coconut oil!


----------



## grow (Aug 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Checking in, I'm about to prepoo with Shikakai , Amla and Brahmi oil. I'll be doing a tea rinse later today.


 
hey Flow! i've never tried the shikakai as an oil.

how does it compare with the amla and brahmi?

thanks girl!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 7, 2010)

I wonder if I need to join this challenge  Grow & NikkiQ what do you think?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I wonder if I need to join this challenge  Grow & NikkiQ what do you think?


 

AAAAWWW Shoot I see its time to start kickin folks outta here! 

You WILL reach WL in 2011!


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 7, 2010)

Glad to see everyone so chipper and ready to go in this thread. I went out and purchased some new larger rollers, a few products with ceramides (I gave my husband the list from LHCF and he found products the store owner didn't know he had) and plan to dc, rollerset and take some pictures tomorrow before church for a fitness group I'm a part of.

Have a successful, retentive week everyone!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 7, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> AAAAWWW Shoot I see its time to start kickin folks outta here!
> 
> You WILL reach WL in 2011!


 
LOLOLOLOL, YOu need to stop, I don't see it's growing. I am going through a stage right now. I feel it is growing Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo Slow.  

Oh well If I am not there by June of next year (2011) I am joining  Here is my spot. LOL! I just don't want to get hurt with feet up in here lol. :buttkick:


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I wonder if I need to join this challenge  Grow & NikkiQ what do you think?


 
I agree with Femme. You're gonna be there LONG before 2012 even starts girl and you know it


----------



## constance (Aug 7, 2010)

The coconut info helped me too. I usually apply it to damp hair but last night I tried applying it to dry twists on one side of my head and damp twists on the other. I'm thinking it penetrates the hair shaft better on damp hair? I'll take the twists out in a few dys and see...


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 7, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> lmao!!! I know right?
> you went on to break it DOWN to me too lol....made me wanna switch out my JBCO for coconut oil!


 
Alright, Ms D. Lisha

This is what I came up with.  I went out and bought some.  Don't ask me why but I'm going to start using this when I'm not using my coconut oil.

http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2009/02/how-i-moisturize-and-seal-apply-castor.html

*HOW TO APPLY HAIR OIL
*

Before shampooing your hair, apply oil on the scalp or in your hair. For this, first part your hair in many parts and then apply oil with help of cotton.
It is necessary to apply oil on the scalp because for the right movements of massage, the scalp is required to be oily. After this, wash your hair with the help of a shampoo.
For removing the oil from your hair, don't use soap before shampooing.
*HAIR OIL SHOULD BE APPLIED OR NOT*


Oil acts as a very good conditioner for hair. It forms a protective layer over the hair. Thus, it is necessary to apply oil.
It becomes easy to comb the hair when oil is applied in the hair, and hair does not tangle.
*HOME MADE CONDITIONER*


Take 1 glass water and add 1 tsp honey to it. Now apply it to the hair. This acts as a leave-in conditioner so just leave it applied.
Apply the leave-in conditioner in oily hair. In the sieved water of tea leaves, add the juice of 1 lemon. Now apply it on the scalp and hair and do not wash it with water.
Massage the normal hair with coconut oil. Beat 1 egg in 2 tsp coconut oil, massage it on the hair and then wash it after 20 minutes.
http://www.womanjunction.com/topic/hair/hair-products/hair-oil-treatment/


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 7, 2010)

MsSonya said:


> I really needed that info on coconut oil. I am very heavy handed and had to find out the hard way. I have to see my hair oily, instead of being lighthanded. I guess I will just have to stick with my evoo, the co is causing me complications. but I like it.


 


constance said:


> The coconut info helped me too. I usually apply it to damp hair but last night I tried applying it to dry twists on one side of my head and damp twists on the other. I'm thinking it penetrates the hair shaft better on damp hair? I'll take the twists out in a few dys and see...


 
 I'm glad this helped you all.  I actually tried this last night and it did feel like the coconut was not just sitting on top of my hair.



JJamiah said:


> LOLOLOLOL, YOu need to stop, I don't see it's growing. I am going through a stage right now. I feel it is growing Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo Slow.
> 
> Oh well If I am not there by June of next year (2011) I am joining  Here is my spot. LOL! I just don't want to get hurt with feet up in here lol. :buttkick:


 
Your spot is held Ms. Lady.



Bigmommah said:


> Glad to see everyone so chipper and ready to go in this thread. I went out and purchased some new larger rollers, a few products with ceramides (I gave my husband the list from LHCF and he found products the store owner didn't know he had) and plan to dc, rollerset and take some pictures tomorrow before church for a fitness group I'm a part of.
> 
> Have a successful, retentive week everyone!


 
Look forward to seeing your pictures big.  It's nothing like a supportive husband.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I want to keep the braids for 10 weeks but change the hair out in 5 weeks. I like the curl but its too much maintenance. Detangling is a FOOL! erplexed


 
Well let us know and take pictures.  What type of hair are you thinking about next?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 7, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Well let us know and take pictures. What type of hair are you thinking about next?


 
I usually stick with Zury. It blends with my hair better and it SO easy to take care of. That's the hair I usually rock with my sew-ins and the hair lasts longer than the braids


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 7, 2010)

I am checking in. I have been in this weave since the beginning of July and I am ready to take it out. I think I am next week cause its hella loose and I miss my hair. The only thing is I am about 45 weeks post relaxer going for about 60 something and I get sick of dealing with my hair within 2 weeks of it being out.

Oh well I know its healthy cause I went to get a trim right before puttng it up and the stylist said .5 in would be needed just to even it up. I dont care about that since its hidden so she just did a very light dusting to refresh my ends. I hadent had a trim since Sept of last year and she was shocked at how healthy my ends were.

Oh as soon as I straighten my hair I will be posting a pic for the challenge.


*STARTING PIC IS IN AVATAR*


----------



## grow (Aug 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I agree with Femme. You're gonna be there LONG before 2012 even starts girl and you know it


 
and i agree with both NikkiQ and LaFemme!

JJ, you're already just a sneeze away from WL now!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 7, 2010)

grow said:


> and i agree with both NikkiQ and LaFemme!
> 
> JJ, you're already just a sneeze away from WL now!


 
Grow you give me too much credit... Remember I was scalped.

I am a cough, sneeze, migrane headache, flu, and a sinus cold away.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi ladies! Coming in here to be nosy  and wish you much success on your way to WL. Just stay motivated and continue to care for your hair and you will make it. I will be lurking in here from time to time. 

Good luck to you all. *sprinkles hair growing dust*


----------



## constance (Aug 8, 2010)

Beautiful hair, MariposaSexyGirl.


----------



## LouLou1355 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sooo... Yesterday, I saturated my hair with ORS replenishing conditioner (LOVE).  It pretty much stayed in my hair for hours with a plastic cap covering it.  Rinsed, air dried, and applied Mizani H20 nighttime, and H20 conditioning hairdress.  Put some ragedy twist in my hair, satin scarf.... Woke up this morning, and my hair is very soft and manageable.  Rub a little EVCO while taking out the twist for style.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm checking in just to say happy hair growing to all of you.  I can't wait to see progress pics.  I grew my hair long by keeping it simple and low manipulation.  Less is more.

I will also continue visiting this thread from time to time to see how everyone is progressing.  May all of you have great success in achieving waist length hair (you can do it ).


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the hair magic and well wishes! After setting my hair I think I used too much setting lotion because it was a little crunchy when I first unrolled it then it relaxed after I finger combed it. Once the crackle was gone I smoothed it with a wide toothed comb and brushed a little oil on.

I'm not sure what I did last week when I relaxed it but if the waves I already have at the roots are any indication I won't be wearing my hair down for the next 7 weeks. I also need to practice roller setting and that silkening technique because my hair is big and I don't like looking like I have an afro with pekineese puppy sitting on top.

The color is slightly off because I forgot I was wearing a navy blue shirt when I took the pic so I adjusted the brightness and contrast.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 8, 2010)

Soldier...I took the weave out!! My hair feels so light now lol. I did a quick little measurement of my NG(even though its only been 2 weeks) and guess what!! I can lift the braids up to the 1/2" point on my ruler!!!!!


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 8, 2010)

Ladies, I got me some Skala yesterday!  My hair is sooooooooo soft and smooth. I think Ima have to go back to BL tomorrow and get  the rest of the Ceramides G3 conditioner!  Hopefully it will help me get to my December relaxer!


----------



## kayte (Aug 8, 2010)

I JUST saw this thread..I'm a week late...but can I join in..today?
pretty pleeze? 
I so want to get to waist.


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome, Kayte!  I think I speak for everyone when I say "meet you at waist!". This time is gonna fly by and we'll all be here cheering each other on.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay I feel SO much better without that weave in my head!!! I kept the braids and did a good and thorough 'poo and condish. It feels light and heavenly.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Soldier...I took the weave out!! My hair feels so light now lol. I did a quick little measurement of my NG(even though its only been 2 weeks) and guess what!! I can lift the braids up to the 1/2" point on my ruler!!!!!




WTH!!! You already took the weave out!? Did you not like it?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> WTH!!! You already took the weave out!? Did you not like it?


 
The curly mess was getting WAY too tangled so I took it out and left the braids in. Gonna rock this under my wigs for a month and get some straight hair sewn in for my birthday and keep it in until October. Crazy I know.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 9, 2010)

Checking in.. I did my touch up. I'm* still* a few inches away from bsl.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 9, 2010)

can i join too? i just saw this thread as well. i'm natural and  apl and hope to be wsl(straightened) by december 2011.


----------



## GoingNatural (Aug 9, 2010)

Good luck ladies  Stay away from full trims! Try to get accustomed to S&D method


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> The curly mess was getting WAY too tangled so I took it out and left the braids in. Gonna rock this under my wigs for a month and get some straight hair sewn in for my birthday and keep it in until October. Crazy I know.




Awww cant wait to see the straight weave!!! I think I will get one in December!!! Excited, I was going to put a few tracks at the bottom of my head


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 9, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Hi ladies! Coming in here to be nosy  and wish you much success on your way to WL. Just stay motivated and continue to care for your hair and you will make it. I will be lurking in here from time to time.
> 
> Good luck to you all. *sprinkles hair growing dust*


*stand up under the hair growing and parts my hair so it hits it SMACK DAB onto my scalp*


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> Awww cant wait to see the straight weave!!! I think I will get one in December!!! Excited, I was going to put a few tracks at the bottom of my head


 
just the bottom?? to give you that added length?


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 9, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> *stand up under the hair growing and parts my hair so it hits it SMACK DAB onto my scalp*



Hey!  Save some for me!


----------



## reeses (Aug 9, 2010)

Just checking in. I am rocking wigs right now and really trying to keep it low manipulation. My hair is right below bsl, and I am so excited. It's gotten really thick over the months and straightening it is a bear. As much as I love my maxiglide, it is not doing the job any more on a lower heat and I really don't want to go at to high of a setting so it seems like I might be looking for a new flat iron soon.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^and here I was thinking about getting a Maxiglide to give my Chi a break


----------



## reeses (Aug 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^and here I was thinking about getting a Maxiglide to give my Chi a break




NikkiQ it does work great especially if I turn up the heat. I can get it pretty straight using Oscar Blandi on about a 7. However the longer I'm natural the more it seems as if my curly hair wants to stay curly and not straighten.  Your hair might really like the Maxiglide. I noticed that last year when I was straightening almost every weekend my Maxiglide worked wonderful, so I would still give it a try.


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 10, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Hi ladies! Coming in here to be nosy  and wish you much success on your way to WL. Just stay motivated and continue to care for your hair and you will make it. I will be lurking in here from time to time.
> 
> Good luck to you all. *sprinkles hair growing dust*


Welcome Ms Mariposa.  Beautiful hair.  Thank you for the hair dust.  Come in anytime.    Next time please just dump the whole bucket on my scalp. 



CelinaStarr said:


> I'm checking in just to say happy hair growing to all of you. I can't wait to see progress pics. I grew my hair long by keeping it simple and low manipulation. Less is more.
> 
> I will also continue visiting this thread from time to time to see how everyone is progressing. May all of you have great success in achieving waist length hair (you can do it ).


 
Thanks Celina Starr.  I'm sure this motivation from you beautiful long hair ladies will help us get there.  Come in anytime with tips you may have.  Welcome.



GoingNatural said:


> Good luck ladies  Stay away from full trims! Try to get accustomed to S&D method


 
Thank you Going Natural and welcome to our thread.  I must admit that not trimming every 6-8 weeks feels weird.  I am aiming for every 4-6 month trims.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 10, 2010)

_2012 Seems like such a long way from now but I guess it is worth it knowing I will be swinging this head full of hair during that year. Let the journey begin...._


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 10, 2010)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am checking in. I have been in this weave since the beginning of July and I am ready to take it out. I think I am next week cause its hella loose and I miss my hair. The only thing is I am about 45 weeks post relaxer going for about 60 something and I get sick of dealing with my hair within 2 weeks of it being out.
> 
> Oh well I know its healthy cause I went to get a trim right before puttng it up and the stylist said .5 in would be needed just to even it up. I dont care about that since its hidden so she just did a very light dusting to refresh my ends. I hadent had a trim since Sept of last year and she was shocked at how healthy my ends were.
> 
> Oh as soon as I straighten my hair I will be posting a pic for the challenge.


 
Well 6-8 weeks is the limit for keeping sew-ins in.  Maybe you can style the hair different and just make sure to keep it moisturized underneath there and think about the reward when you take it out.  6 weeks will come really soon.  Let us know what you decide to do and can't wait to see the pictures. 



LouLou1355 said:


> Sooo... Yesterday, I saturated my hair with ORS replenishing conditioner (LOVE). It pretty much stayed in my hair for hours with a plastic cap covering it. Rinsed, air dried, and applied Mizani H20 nighttime, and H20 conditioning hairdress. Put some ragedy twist in my hair, satin scarf.... Woke up this morning, and my hair is very soft and manageable. Rub a little EVCO while taking out the twist for style.


 
I'm sure it is pretty lady.  How do you like Mizani?



Bigmommah said:


> Thanks for the hair magic and well wishes! After setting my hair I think I used too much setting lotion because it was a little crunchy when I first unrolled it then it relaxed after I finger combed it. Once the crackle was gone I smoothed it with a wide toothed comb and brushed a little oil on.
> 
> I'm not sure what I did last week when I relaxed it but if the waves I already have at the roots are any indication I won't be wearing my hair down for the next 7 weeks. I also need to practice roller setting and that silkening technique because my hair is big and I don't like looking like I have an afro with pekineese puppy sitting on top.
> 
> The color is slightly off because I forgot I was wearing a navy blue shirt when I took the pic so I adjusted the brightness and contrast.


 
Aw shucks now   Don't sneeze too hard.  You will be at APL if not already there.  How is your daughter doing?



NikkiQ said:


> Soldier...I took the weave out!! My hair feels so light now lol. I did a quick little measurement of my NG(even though its only been 2 weeks) and guess what!! I can lift the braids up to the 1/2" point on my ruler!!!!!


 
Nikki.  You took it out.  I know the feel of all that new growth is rewarding though.  What are you doing with your hair.  I took out my 4 week cornrows after 1 week  and am wearing a braidouot.  



MrsIQ said:


> Ladies, I got me some Skala yesterday! My hair is sooooooooo soft and smooth. I think Ima have to go back to BL tomorrow and get the rest of the Ceramides G3 conditioner! Hopefully it will help me get to my December relaxer!


 
I've heard a lot of people talking about Skala how do you like it and which one do you use?  Look forward to seeing everyone's update pictures in December.  



kayte said:


> I JUST saw this thread..I'm a week late...but can I join in..today?
> pretty pleeze?
> I so want to get to waist.


 
Welcome please make sure to post your regimine and a starting picture.  Waist Length 2012!



flowinlocks said:


> Checking in.. I did my touch up. I'm* still* a few inches away from bsl.


 
I'm sure you are a sneeze away and you will make it next time.  Can't wait to see pictures.  



southerncitygirl said:


> can i join too? i just saw this thread as well. i'm natural and apl and hope to be wsl(straightened) by december 2011.


 
Welcome lady can't wait to see starting pics and please post your regimine.  Waist Length 2012!



Ijanei said:


> _2012 Seems like such a long way from now but I guess it is worth it knowing I will be swinging this head full of hair during that year. Let the journey begin...._


 
Welcome Ijanei.  Please post your starting pics and your regimine and welcome again.  Waist Length 2012!


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 10, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Aw shucks now  Don't sneeze too hard. You will be at APL if not already there. How is your daughter doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Nikki. You took it out. I know the feel of all that new growth is rewarding though. What are you doing with your hair. I took out my 4 week cornrows after 1 week  and am wearing a braidouot.


 
I'm currently wearing my wig over the braids and totally loving it!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> just the bottom?? to give you that added length?


 

Heck yesssshhhhhhh girl!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

^^^I never thought to just put some on the bottom, but my hair is nowhere near as nice and long as yours. You'd totally be able to tell where my hair stops and the weave starts lol


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I never thought to just put some on the bottom, but my hair is nowhere near as nice and long as yours. You'd totally be able to tell where my hair stops and the weave starts lol


 


Lol heck no!!! I am not sure it will look all that bomb, I am just assuming, my friend at church did it, or rather does it and it looks good, but her hair is thicker than mine, not so sure it will turn out right. Maybe I will ask my friend what she thinks, lol......


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

^^^I'm more than sure that if you get the right textured weave, it'll blend right in


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm getting veerrrryyy bored with my hair! Don't know what to do with it though :-( ....maybe I'm just sleepy lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

^^^wake your butt up woman! all that pretty hair you got...I'd be bunnin or bantu knottin my butt off


----------



## grow (Aug 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Grow you give me too much credit... Remember I was scalped.
> 
> I am a cough, sneeze, migrane headache, flu, and a sinus cold away.


 it's really not that far hun!

that's right, i forgot, we gotta get that stylist who scalped your MBL length!

you're lucky it grows so fast though, you'll be back there in no time!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

yay ladies! feel that NG!


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello everyone I went swimming in my wash and go and I need to hurry up and cornrow my hair again.  anywho how is everyone else doing.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

Counting down the days til I can take these braids out


----------



## Danniquin (Aug 11, 2010)

Checking in- Stretching my relaxer until further notice because I need to thicken my hair after a slight set-back from getting a blowout in the hood I think I'm somewhere around 16 weeks post right know. I'm gonna be co-washing and Castor oiling like a mad woman for a while! hahaha

oh yeah I had my first successful co-wash since the start of my journey! I used suave humectant and it was awesoooome! It got all the tangles out and tangles are the thing I thought would be the death of my hair so I'm happy!


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm stretching until at least Christmas. Hoping that Skala will get me through the next few months!


----------



## Chocolatelove2010 (Aug 11, 2010)

Count me in.

I'd love to achieve that


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome to our new members, and hello to everyone! I am enjoying my 2 strand flat twists and I'm hopeful they'll survive tonight's co-wash. I stopped by the BSS for a nozzle tipped bottle to pour my diluted conditioner through tonight and found myself picking up a "few" more products. I may be becoming a pj....

Here's hoping I have found a new styling methods and helpful tools to assist with my first long term stretch goal. I am trying to stretch until January.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Welcome to our new members, and hello to everyone! I am enjoying my 2 strand flat twists and I'm hopeful they'll survive tonight's co-wash. *I stopped by the BSS for a nozzle tipped bottle to pour my diluted conditioner through tonight* and found myself picking up a "few" more products. I may be becoming a pj....
> 
> Here's hoping I have found a new styling methods and helpful tools to assist with my first long term stretch goal. I am trying to stretch until January.


 
I bought a spray bottle to spray directly onto the scalp for my cowashes and it works wonders!


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 11, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I bought a spray bottle to spray directly onto the scalp for my cowashes and it works wonders!



The BSS is on my way home from work.......


----------



## MsSonya (Aug 11, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Welcome to our new members, and hello to everyone! I am enjoying my 2 strand flat twists and I'm hopeful they'll survive tonight's co-wash. I stopped by the BSS for a nozzle tipped bottle to pour my diluted conditioner through tonight and found myself picking up a "few" more products. I may be becoming a pj....
> 
> Here's hoping I have found a new styling methods and helpful tools to assist with my first long term stretch goal. I am trying to stretch until January.



I am trying to stretch to January too. Well today, I shampooed with ors creamy aloe, conditioned with tresseme and deep cond with vitale aloe vera. Kept that on a few hrs. Cause I just had to go to the bss and load up. So I threw on my turban. I was really hoping my pj days were over. Sigh...


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 11, 2010)

Checking in:

Just put my hair in twists. 

I washed my hair with organix coconut shampoo (I think), did the aubrey organics 2 step protein treatment. After that I conditioned again.

I put my hair in 4 braids to stretch, moisturized with shea butter/coconut mix i have and left it to dry.

Twisted on the stretched hair yesterday and I'll leave them in until they look a mess lol.

Hope everyone's enjoying their hair!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 11, 2010)

checking in....

Today i deep conditioned, washed my hair and did an ACV rinse. My hair feels heavenly!

After i moisturized with Hawaiian 14, sealed with kemi oyl and braided plaits throughout my head.

I probably wont wash again for another 2 weeks.

ACV is the ish! not only for my hair but overall health. I will never be able to live without it!


----------



## maxandsally (Aug 12, 2010)

4 months post relaxer. Braid out 2 x week.  Just had a Dominican salon owner argue with me that my hair was natural and that she would charge me $15.00 extra for natural hair.  Is this a compliment that my braidouts make my hair look natural or should I be offended that she thinks I would lie.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 12, 2010)

Let's Grow Ladies!!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 12, 2010)

maxandsally said:


> 4 months post relaxer. Braid out 2 x week. Just had a Dominican salon owner argue with me that my hair was natural and that she would charge me $15.00 extra for natural hair. Is this a compliment that my braidouts make my hair look natural or should I be offended that she thinks I would lie.
> 
> View attachment 76010


 
Your hair is gorgeous and is a nice length.   Waist length isn't very far away for you.

I wouldn't like to be accused of lying either, but having transitioning hair that looks natural when in a braidout isn't a bad thing.  Some people thought I was natural too during my transition.


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 12, 2010)

Checking in:
-Planning on doing my weekly wash tonight 
-Also gotta stop by the BSS to pick up an applicator bottle so that my JBCO can finally get acquainted with my ROOTS (i'm currently 8 weeks post......and I really don't feel like battling my roots to get this JBCO onto my scalp  erplexed


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 12, 2010)

I was just siting in my car and a I had the weirdest thought pop into my head.  I thought "wouldn't it be cool to be driving my car and have my longest layer brush the top of my thigh?"  I think that is about hip length, but who knows?  I may just grow it that long!!!


----------



## belldandy (Aug 12, 2010)

hey everyone, I  have update pics in my fotki. I guess I'm claiming mbl. I jave been cowashing and bunning, but also losing a lot of shed hair  maybe this is just my shedding phase. Lemme know what yall that!


----------



## belldandy (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah I hope to be skimming wl by dec 30th...


----------



## maxandsally (Aug 12, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Your hair is gorgeous and is a nice length. Waist length isn't very far away for you.
> 
> I wouldn't like to be accused of lying either, but having transitioning hair that looks natural when in a braidout isn't a bad thing. Some people thought I was natural too during my transition.


 

your hair is beautiful.


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 12, 2010)

D.Lisha I'm really interested to hear about your use of JBCO. I won't buy any until I use up all of the oils I just bought but my inner product junkie would like to add it to my list I think.

Mrs IQ hip length sounds cool to me too. I don't know if I'll ever set that as a goal but hey who's to say I won't.

Maxandsally I think your hair is lovely.

Celina, your up-do is gorgeous. I'll be looking you up when I have lot's of long lovely hair and want tips on something besides the single braid I plan to wear draped over my shoulder like a mink stole.

Belldandy I love your hair. The thickness reminds me of mine and the fact that you can get it to look so nice encourages me to think that with proper care I won't end up looking like I'm rocking Diana Ross's old wig.

My hair survived the co-wash in twists but I can tell that in the future I'll have to make sure my twists are tighter so that they stay defined and neat looking while up. 

Have a great night!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 13, 2010)

aaaww shoot NikkiQ I see someone else to kick up outta here lol


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 13, 2010)

I plan on giving my hair a special overnigh Deep conditioning treat tonight with Aubrey Organics and washing tomorrow with Hair One and braiding it back up.  Much deserved.  I have been swimming all this week.  HHG Ladies.


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 13, 2010)

You know ladies I was thinking about all those hair magazines I used to buy and go nowhere near the amount of information that I get from LHCF.  I'm so glad that's over.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> aaaww shoot NikkiQ I see someone else to kick up outta here lol


 

I guess I came at the right time to see you ladies get violent again  LOL


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 13, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> You know ladies I was thinking about all those hair magazines I used to buy and go nowhere near the amount of information that I get from LHCF.  I'm so glad that's over.



It's amazing!  I used to want those looks too but the mags made me feel like I could only accomplish them with weaves. I am so glad that I found you ladies. IMO, we know waaaayyy more than alot of those "stylists". Honestly, I don't think I'll ever go to another one of them.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

grow said:


> it's really not that far hun!
> 
> that's right, i forgot, we gotta get that stylist who scalped your MBL length!
> 
> you're lucky it grows so fast though, you'll be back there in no time!


 
One could only hope I make it back there by the time I break this down in January of 2011, then I am striving for WL by 12/11 so I am wish and hoping and wish and praying and wishing and continuing my 4-2-6 -===> I said I'd do this for 2 years, Cutting back any progress beyond waist length though. I don't want it to be unbearable. 

As I was saying I Said I might do 4-2-6 for two years but this might be my life time change an permanent regimen for my hair


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh yeah, I'm tea rinsing today!


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 13, 2010)

MrsIQ said:


> It's amazing! I used to want those looks too but the mags made me feel like I could only accomplish them with weaves. I am so glad that I found you ladies. IMO, we know waaaayyy more than alot of those "stylists". Honestly, I don't think I'll ever go to another one of them.


 
I know I feel the same way. I used to have like 20 hair magazines sitting around to look at  I'm "thinking" about going to Aveda and getting my hair done for Christmas and getting my ends trimmed but who knows.  And what is a tea rinse?  



JJamiah said:


> One could only hope I make it back there by the time I break this down in January of 2011, then I am striving for WL by 12/11 so I am wish and hoping and wish and praying and wishing and continuing my 4-2-6 -===> I said I'd do this for 2 years, Cutting back any progress beyond waist length though. I don't want it to be unbearable.
> 
> As I was saying I Said I might do 4-2-6 for two years but this might be my life time change an permanent regimen for my hair


 
Wig buddy we are here anytime you want to come in.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

JJ you know we got your back girl


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I guess I came at the right time to see you ladies get violent again  LOL



No no violence from me. Just encouragement..........cause I just saw a fellow WL in 2010 chica in here tryna act like its gonna take her 2 years

Butterum...I'm gonna go ahead and assume that she made a mistake and came in here and thought it was '10? Am I right BELLDANDY?!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

oooooh Call her out!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 13, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> You know ladies I was thinking about all those hair magazines I used to buy and go nowhere near the amount of information that I get from LHCF.  I'm so glad that's over.




I actually use to just buy them for the styles. I've ALWAYS felt the info in some of those books were way off.


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 13, 2010)

I steep a pot of black tea, let it cool and pour it over my freshly cowashed/ shampooed hair. I let it set for 30-60 minutes. Then I put a moisturizing conditioner on top of that and let it set for another 30-60 minutes. Then rinse and air dry. 

The tea acts like a protein, making my hair feel really strong. It's said that the caffeine is good for growth also. If you need more info on methods or kinds of tea other ladies use, you can search tea rinse.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 13, 2010)

I need to try a new protective style or something this week. I want to do something.... like twist my hair back and untwist with a lot of curls, something... or braid it back and undue in the born with waves.... any ideas???? hmmmm :/


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 13, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> I need to try a new protective style or something this week. I want to do something.... like twist my hair back and untwist with a lot of curls, something... or braid it back and undue in the born with waves.... any ideas???? hmmmm :/




I just stalked your fotki. Gorgeous hair!  I can't wait till I gain the thickness you have down the *entire *length of my hair..


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> I need to try a new protective style or something this week. I want to do something.... like twist my hair back and untwist with a lot of curls, something... or braid it back and undue in the born with waves.... any ideas???? hmmmm :/


 

What have you tried so far besides a wet bun? Do you want waves or curls?


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks IQ I never even heard of that before. I'm definitely going to look into it.  I can't believe I have been protective styling in this wig for 9 months. Whew! I am going to try sew ins next year.


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 13, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> *D.Lisha I'm really interested to hear about your use of JBCO. I won't buy any until I use up all of the oils I just bought but my inner product junkie would like to add it to my list I think.*
> 
> Mrs IQ hip length sounds cool to me too. I don't know if I'll ever set that as a goal but hey who's to say I won't.
> 
> ...


 
Aye Bigmommah !!
Well, I've only been using it for less than a week....but I will admit two things:
-It is VERY thick!!! I dnt c how other women can apply it to their hair straight w/o diluting it with some other kind of oil! But for me? I like to mix it with my HOT SIX oil and apply it to my scalp, then proceed to massage it...it feels soooooo good 

-Also, It does make your hair really soft....i'm currently 8 weeks post and it does make my new-growth/jungle much softer and easier to manage 


So overall i'd say, so far so good , i'd definately recommend that you add it to ur PJ list! lol


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 13, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I just stalked your fotki. Gorgeous hair!  I can't wait till I gain the thickness you have down the *entire *length of my hair..


 

Hey thanks girl!!! yeah but i noticed a few weeks ago i have layers, the hair lady must have made them when she streaked my hair a while back and it broke off. I will be getting back to you soon!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> What have you tried so far besides a wet bun? Do you want waves or curls?


 

Both sound nice, I want to do a style so my hair looks like a 3c all over and also waves sometimes too! you got some ideas!?


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 13, 2010)

Awesome progress Flow!!!!!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 13, 2010)

Where the heck does everyone get JBCO from!!!????


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 13, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> Where the heck does everyone get JBCO from!!!????




I know my favorite Ayurvedic supplier has just started carrying a whole line of products.
http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> Both sound nice, I want to do a style so my hair looks like a 3c all over and also waves sometimes too! you got some ideas!?


 
Have you tried really small curlformers or perm rods? I used to get that 3C look back in college when I did small bantu knots all over and it would last for DAYS!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Have you tried really small curlformers or perm rods? I used to get that 3C look back in college when I did small bantu knots all over and it would last for DAYS!


 

Really? the bantu knots look hard and time consuming? how would they last? and i never heard of curlformers


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

^^with your hair being as long as it is, it may take some time to twist and a long time to dry but I think it would be a really cute style for you to try eventually. They basically last as long as a braid out or twist out-until you wash it out.Sally's has the curlformers in different sizes. They have them on the website if you wanna check them out.


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 13, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> Where the heck does everyone get JBCO from!!!????


 
This is where I got mine from: http://www.sams247.com/


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll be watching this thread. I'm getting a touch up tomorrow so I can post my starting pic and determine whether WL is realistic by 2011 or 2012. I've never been WL before so I would rather give myself more time. I was MBL for a brief moment before an evil so called stylist chopped my hair off!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

^^^from your avi, you don't look very far from WL now


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree with NikkiQ you are like a skip and a hop away 4rm waistlength


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 13, 2010)

I could be wrong, but I believe her avi photo is an older one. I remember recently reading that she got ganked by some SHS.   Correct me if I am wrong, Butterfly08.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 13, 2010)

Checking in: I'm DCing on dry hair right now with SE Mega Cholesterol (I think that's what its called). It's been in since about 4 oclock, don't know when I will wash it out. It felt very good going on, seems like I'll like it alot. But I dont like the ingredients and I've already found my staple products. I'll probably use this up (probably has about...whoo maybe 15-20 uses left in there) but won't repurchase. Guess I won't be finished with this product til the end of the year. Oh well. At least it's not a bad product......


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

^^^I have the cholesterol(along with the shampoo and conditioner) and I love it. Heck I love the whole line. I just bought the moisturizing treatment yesterday lol. It just leaves your hair so silky and really does make my hair a bit stronger. Not as much breakage or shedding anymore


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah the megasilk moisurizing conditioner is the bomb! I tried that one a few months back. So I've only tried that, the mega cholesterol, and the hair mayonnaise which I hated! So you don't use any protein products? Or do you use the hair mayonnaise or the olive oil one?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Yeah the megasilk moisurizing conditioner is the bomb! I tried that one a few months back. So I've only tried that, the mega cholesterol, and the hair mayonnaise which I hated! So you don't use any protein products? Or do you use the hair mayonnaise or the olive oil one?


 
Nope...no protein products for me. Only staple I have that contains proteins is my Insusium. Sad huh? lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 13, 2010)

It's not sad lol I think it's great if your hair doesn't need it. Plus the mega cholesterol has silk amino acids so thats a little bit of protein. The only protein I've been using for the past few months is Lekair. I haven't felt the need to use any protein treatments but I will this fall when I start straightening more often.


----------



## MsSonya (Aug 13, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I know my favorite Ayurvedic supplier has just started carrying a whole line of products.
> http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/



Are they out of indigo, or am I going to the wrong website? I guess I will try again. This grey around my hairline is about to take over.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 14, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^with your hair being as long as it is, it may take some time to twist and a long time to dry but I think it would be a really cute style for you to try eventually. They basically last as long as a braid out or twist out-until you wash it out.Sally's has the curlformers in different sizes. They have them on the website if you wanna check them out.


 


Awwwww your the "bestest!!" lololol i will do that now, go check it out that is!!! wooohooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 14, 2010)

So I made a twisted ponytail (I am wearing a banana clip to make it look fuller) for my protective, a new one. I will need better moisture next time so my hair stays soft and shiny.... here some pics... Also my hair is not brushed back good here, I just threw it up in the banana holder to see how it looked.


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 14, 2010)

SB, that reminds me of my fav protective style. I do the same except I pin the ends up. Your hair is so thick and lovely!  I'm just hoping to get that thickness as my bone straight ends are trimmed away!


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 14, 2010)

Love the style Singbrina. I'll be back later to post today's hair care fun. I have a lot of housework while I'm pre-pooing and I want to get the outside stuff done before the sun turns me into a caramel puddle.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 14, 2010)

That's SO cute Brina!!!! I  it!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 14, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> That's SO cute Brina!!!! I  it!!




Me too!


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 14, 2010)

I like your ps also Ms lady.  I went and got my hair cornrowed today and the countdown begins for 4 weeks.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 14, 2010)

MrsIQ said:


> SB, that reminds me of my fav protective style. I do the same except I pin the ends up. Your hair is so thick and lovely!  I'm just hoping to get that thickness as my bone straight ends are trimmed away!



Pin curl? I need to try that! It looks thick because of the banana clip!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 14, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> I like your ps also Ms lady.  I went and got my hair cornrowed today and the countdown begins for 4 weeks.



Oh that sounds nice! I like cornrows they really help!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I signed up for the MBL 2012 but now after watching Sera's videos I've been contemplating WSL. I'm only A little passed APL so not sure if it's doable though.

*Regimen (work in progress):*
Press hair twice a year to trim ends
Protective styles and low manipulation styles 
Wash hair/cowash weekly 
Prepoo and finger detangle
Poo with suave naturals
DC with showercap 
Use either HE or Suave Naturals con as leave in
Stretch via braids and style for week refresh with spritzes leaveins
Henna as needed


*GOALS*

*December 31, 2010*- Just touching BSL
*April 31, 2011*- Longest Layers BSL
*August 30, 2011*-Full BSL
*December 31, 201*1-Longest Layers MBL
*April 31, 2012*-Full MBL
*August 30, 2012*- Just Touching WSL
*December 31, 2012*- Longest Layers WSL/Full WSL

Pics are attached below


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome Kusare! Taking a quick break as I transition from outdoor work to inside cleaning. Hmm time is slipping away so I'll see you all later.


----------



## reeses (Aug 14, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> That's SO cute Brina!!!! I  it!!




Me three! It is beautiful, thick and full. Makes me wanna do a little something something with mine!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 14, 2010)

Go Ladies, go ladies!!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 14, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^from your avi, you don't look very far from WL now


 
Nope, I'm barely BSL. erplexed



MrsIQ said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe her avi photo is an older one. I remember recently reading that she got ganked by some SHS. Correct me if I am wrong, Butterfly08.


 
Yep. That picture is 13 months old. Well I changed it now to my most recent pic taken today. I'm basically the same length 13 months later, but now instead of a blunt cut I have an unwanted U shape.  The stylist not only gave me an unwanted U but it was also a whack job so my regular stylist had to take off even more to correct the cut. 

So I'm not gonna put any more pressure on myself. I want WL but it'll happen when it happens. 2.5 years will tell.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 14, 2010)

Here are some more pics, I'm trying to show better how long my hair is. I am definitely NOT MBL, much less WL.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 14, 2010)

*Butterfly08*, love the hair, highlights, ends, and length.  Looks like you're about buttom of bra strap.  Your hair is going to look amazing at waist length.


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 15, 2010)

Your hair may not be where it was butterfly but it is beautiful just the same. We'll see what my hair turns out like tomorrow. Between being exhausted from trying to cram too much in to one day to my darling grandson just needing some snuggle time I didn't/don't have the energy to finish drying my hair under the dryer so I took it down and wrapped it. Night ladies.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 15, 2010)

^^ITA . Butterfly your hair is already GORGEOUS! I can't wait to see it when it meets your goal. I might just  when I see it lol


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 15, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> me ttooo!! even though I'm only nl


 


me too
but i want in any way


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 15, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^ITA . Butterfly your hair is already GORGEOUS! I can't wait to see it when it meets your goal. I might just  when I see it lol



Wowwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!! I agree!!!!!


----------



## CrissieD (Aug 15, 2010)

Butterfly your hair is GAWJUS. Thats all


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 15, 2010)

can somebody post the picture showing where waistlength is?? I think i'm mixing up WL and MBL


----------



## maxandsally (Aug 15, 2010)

I just straightened my hair.  Can I get some input on where I am, BSL or APL?


----------



## notlookingback06 (Aug 15, 2010)

Kusare said:


> Well I signed up for the MBL 2012 but now after watching Sera's videos I've been contemplating WSL.


 
What is WSL? 
Thank you!


----------



## Kash (Aug 15, 2010)

notlookingback06 said:


> What is WSL?
> Thank you!


 
...i've wonder why ladies type that. i'm like what in the world is *wsl*erplexed...maybe it stands for 'waist super length' hair.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Ladies! Just stopping by to see how you all are progressing.  I'll be checking in every once in a while to view all of the beautiful pics!

I want to encourage you all to reach your goal! Stick to what worked to get you here and don't be too quick to jump on new band wagons!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 16, 2010)

Hola ~ Here are 2 charts http://www.hairmilk.com/hair-length-chart

Maxandsally ~ You look to be bsl to me.

Notlookingback ~ WSL and WL are used interchangeably. I'm not sure where it originated.

Candy ~ Thanks for stopping by and cheering us on.

As for me I'm wearing a ps but I can't tell you what it is. 
I knew I wanted to try 2 strand twists again but my "style" is a hodge podge of ideas running together too late at night. It's presentable but I won't win any awards.

Have a successful week!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 16, 2010)

maxandsally said:


> I just straightened my hair.  Can I get some input on where I am, BSL or APL?



the pictures are small but you look longer then apl, grazing bsl


----------



## MsSonya (Aug 16, 2010)

jaded_faerie said:


> the pictures are small but you look longer then apl, grazing bsl


I agree. You are definetely past APL. If you are not APL than I just give up!


----------



## MsSonya (Aug 16, 2010)

Anywho, SB your hair is so cute.
Butterfly your hair is gawgeus.
That's all.
_Sorry, guys I know my posts are late. I can only check in once a week._


----------



## maxandsally (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks ladies, now I can kinda gage myself.


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 16, 2010)

SingBrina, nice PS! I will have to try that 
and Butterfly one word: WOW!! Your hair iz the shiznit!!!!!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Aug 16, 2010)

notlookingback06 said:


> What is WSL?
> Thank you!



WSL=waist length

I guess people refer to it like that because all the other points are 3 letter abbreviated as well.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

^^ Not EL,NL,SL,HL,CL


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 16, 2010)

So what do you all do to keep your mind off your hair because lately all I have been thinking about is my hair:


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 16, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> So what do you all do to keep your mind off your hair because lately all I have been thinking about is my hair:



hide it!


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm trying and I have been in these cornrows for 2 days going for 28 more days with my wig as a protective.


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 16, 2010)

And remembering when u was wearing sew ins I forgot all about my hair because I wore sew ins back to back for a year .  So it does work definitely!


----------



## bebee10 (Aug 16, 2010)

I am soooo in this challenge. I used to be a product junkie like heavy but i'm almost done with giving alot of them away. I can't wait to be "sasha fierce" with my real hair lol...


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> So what do you all do to keep your mind off your hair because lately all I have been thinking about is my hair:


 

umm....I don't lol. That's all I think about these days


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 17, 2010)

I thought it was just me Nikki I'm glad I have you guys to talk to about it though.  I'm thinking back and I think before I thought about my hair but mainly left everything up to my stylist. Which is definitely a no no in my book now.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 17, 2010)

_Just checking in ladies /I]_


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> I thought it was just me Nikki I'm glad I have you guys to talk to about it though. I'm thinking back and I think before I thought about my hair but mainly left everything up to my stylist. Which is definitely a no no in my book now.


 
I think back in 2008 I was going to a stylist almost every month for a relaxer or something. Total waste of money. My hair looked okay, but it didn't grow a lick and she could never do what I wanted her to do with my hair. And now here I am taking care of my own hair and its doing so much better than when she did it. Man I should've decided to transition a LONG time ago!


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 17, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> So what do you all do to keep your mind off your hair because lately all I have been thinking about is my hair:


 
I work out and I'm also a gamer and guild leader so that takes up a lot of time. I write as well and I'm launching my own business while taking a few courses on subjects that interest me/can make me a little moola.

Although I'd be lying if I said that I don't think about my hair several times per day.


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a quick question regarding our starting pictures. Was I supposed to straighten my hair before I took the picture? My pic is of a rollerset on large rollers. Since joining this challenge I've been reading other challenge threads and I want to be doing it right!


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 17, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> I have a quick question regarding our starting pictures. Was I supposed to straighten my hair before I took the picture? My pic is of a rollerset on large rollers. Since joining this challenge I've been reading other challenge threads and I want to be doing it right!


 

When December comes and it is time for our update I am going to start an update pictures thread so we can see our progress from June 2010 to December 2012 and throughout.  The picture is to show progress, no your hair does not have to be straightened lady.  Hope this helps.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 18, 2010)

IDK about you guys, but I'm  for every inch I can get these days lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## LouLou1355 (Aug 20, 2010)

Soooo... I had senegalese twists put in yesterday.  I needed a break from my regime. : )  I'll take pics when I get off work. They are cute too!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 20, 2010)

^^^How long do you plan on keeping them in?


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 20, 2010)

ladies...........i'm getting bored with my buns
what other PS's would you recommend for a 4a/B at 10weeks post?


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 20, 2010)

Have you thought about flat twists D. Lisha? There is a thread up that showcases some really nice styles.


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 20, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Have you thought about flat twists D. Lisha? There is a thread up that showcases some really nice styles.


 
you know? I have attempted it once as I followed along with some youtube tutorial (sadly I don't how to braid, let alone flat twist!  lol) 
i will definately check that thread out though, thanks for that Bigmommah!

hi5!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 20, 2010)

D Lisha first off Stop SHOWING OFF, I see you do graphics with your fancy siggy LOL 

Second I love your progress (including the word in your siggy, may come to you for fancy stuff  )

Have you tried the spin pins, doing double buns, Phony Ponies, I wig it/ Lace fronts/ Half wigs are easy just twist up the back in a pin and pop it on and mesh in your front.

HOw about french rolls, Fake Buns are out there too


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 20, 2010)

Random Annoucement:​I just ordered me some Mega-Tek ladies!
Now for my question:
How do yall use it?

Also, I will be adding this to a regimen that already contains:


-Care-Free Curl
-JBCO
-Olive Oil Moisturizing Hair Lotion (almost done with it though...going to try HE LTR)
-Organic Root Stimulator Deep Conditioner

would you say this is too much protein? erplexed


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *D Lisha first off Stop SHOWING OFF, I see you do graphics with your fancy siggy LOL *
> 
> Second I love your progress (including the word in your siggy, may come to you for fancy stuff  )
> 
> ...


 
lmao @ the Bolded! who me? show off? NEVER  (hehehe )

And i'm down with the phony ponies! (that's probably about ALL I can do on my own lol) 

And this may be a dumb question but....what are "spin pins"? 
Are they closely related to "pin curls"? (i've never been the type to "do" my hair so trying out alla these cute styles is new to me! lol bear with me chick)


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pmsLjQblLc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qngf8eXsrzQ


----------



## LouLou1355 (Aug 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^How long do you plan on keeping them in?


 
Not sure. The stylist and my friends all say they should last 2-3 months.  I don't know how long I will last.  This is a first for me.  The last time I added hair was in high school when I had my Queen Patra style! 

I really like this style though.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 20, 2010)

I just bought some goody spin pins yesterday! Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 20, 2010)

^^^^ PIc Pics Pics 

My New Into's 

CLip In bangs Human Hair  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SIpd...eature=related

Plus The GOODY's For only $20 bucks 
www.Goody.com
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pmsL...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6cr7...eature=related

If you don't have a Ez-Comb or HairZings Get yourself some these are awesome  and you can use these with your SOuthern Tease 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7xYaj34rdg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmX88...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7HT3...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncH1_w8YeNw&NR=1


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so upset! I went to Target for EZ combs yesterday an d apparently they only sell them online. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 20, 2010)

Sally Sells them ( or use to)

Ebay has the sellers that sell like 10 for $20 

I got both the 10 and the 2 from sally's 

I ordered the trio from Goody for $20 and I have a set of SPin pins I bougth about 2-3 weeks ago  I am SOOOO excited I can't wait to use them, I will get a second from Goody with the set. I am dying to try the pony clip, comb and updo thing and pins LOL all of them.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 20, 2010)

All these special tools for long hair. *sigh* I'll get there one day


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> All these special tools for long hair. *sigh* I'll get there one day


 
I think the ez combs are nice for alot of various lengths  the short hair is cute with the curlies 

Your doing great right now just PSing these are great for Shoulder length and beyond to me IMO.

It is a matter of maybe where you place your buns, I found MY phony bun and will be rocking that too, I am just really trying to enjoy my next two years of PSing and when I wear my hair out I want to enjoy that too, I don't want to feel my hair is a PITA.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm gonna stick with the sew-inPS game until my NG hits SL and beyond. Then I'll probably switch it over to cute buns, twist-out ponies, and such.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^^ PIc Pics Pics



Um...ok well...its def nothing special but I love these already. The hold is awesome and its great because you don't have to get damage from the ponytail holder. I just have a messy bun in right now but since you asked for the pics here they are lol

I will probably try to do some cute buns next week when I have more time and patience to deal with my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 20, 2010)

^^Now if those spin pins can hold all your pretty, thick hair...it can hold mine in the future. Totally diggin the messy bun!


----------



## Naturallista (Aug 20, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> So what do you all do to keep your mind off your hair because lately all I have been thinking about is my hair:



Start lurking in the Nail Fanatics forum


----------



## Naturallista (Aug 20, 2010)

Great progress, D.Lisha!  Love the hair, SB!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^Now if those spin pins can hold all your pretty, thick hair...it can hold mine in the future. Totally diggin the messy bun!



Girl my hair?! Celinastarr uses spin pins lol now thats some hurr to hold!


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 20, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Girl my hair?! Celinastarr uses spin pins lol now thats *some hurr to hold*!


 
 
ITA with the bolded.


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 21, 2010)

Naturallista said:


> Start lurking in the Nail Fanatics forum



I'm already there! I just went and had a deluxe mani and pedi at a new shop (gift from hubby) and while I was relaxing to the hot stone massage on my legs the manicurist filed my nails round!  When I looked at them I almost leaped out of the chair. My first thought was it wouldn't have happened if I had done them myself like the ladies in the Nail Fanatics Forum.

So now while I be enjoying the pedi's (I just cant massage my legs and feet with hot stones the way they can), I will be doing my manicures at home.

I started sorting through my supplies to see what I have and what I need. Now I'll go from a PJ to a NSJ.

Oh well at least I'll be beautiful while obsessing.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 21, 2010)

Back in my install and I have to say I absolutely LOVE THIS HAIR!!!! It hits me at about MBL/brushing WL and this is my goal length. I'm totally digging it. I'll be back later to post pics to get everyone's opinion!


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 21, 2010)

Ooo I can't wait to see it!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 21, 2010)

*LaFemmeNaturelle*, your hair looks so nice with the Spin Pins. 

Goody Spin Pins are the best thing ever!  I hope they become standard to plain bobby pins and I hope they produce them forever.  These are the only hair pins that I can get to hold my hair.  My hair laughs at plain bobby pins.   They are easily inserted and cause no breakage.  My buns stay put with these; I can go jogging and they won't come down.

Goody Spin Pins are available at CVS, WalMart, and Walgreens.  You can order them at www.walgreens.com if you can't find them in your area.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 22, 2010)

SO here's my install pics ladies. Hope you like it!!!


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 22, 2010)

It looks good, Nikki!  How long will you keep it?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 22, 2010)

^^Thanks! This one I'll defintely try to keep it for 8-10 weeks. Since it's on sale, I might go stock up on this hair for future installs


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

NikkiQ, your install looks F.A.B.U.L.O.U.S.!!!!!!!!!!

i can see why you'd want to stock up, it's marvelous looking!

i'm happy for you!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2010)

^^^^Awwww thanks Grow!! You're awesome! Where have you been hiding? I've been needing my daily grow boost 

I'm working on APL by the end of the year, but that's REALLY pushing it. I gotta aim high. If I think I can do it, it will happen!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2010)

awww snap! officially 4 months post


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> awww snap! officially 4 months post



Congratulations!

I am glad that you are having such much success on your hair journey.


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 23, 2010)

woot woot, goooooooooo NikkiQ! 

Checking in:
-so I ran outta my leave-in/moisturizer......and i'm really missing it, think i'll try some Giovanni Direct Leave-in (hear some good things about this stuff)


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^Awwww thanks Grow!! You're awesome! Where have you been hiding? I've been needing my daily grow boost
> 
> I'm working on APL by the end of the year, but that's REALLY pushing it. I gotta aim high. If I think I can do it, it will happen!


 
you are sooo sweet, NikkiQ!

i missed you too!

but i sure am glad i did not miss this marvelous new hairstyle you've got!

talk about eye candy....!


^^^oh, and yes, OP, the Giovanni Direct Leave In is something i can vouch for. love love love it!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I am glad that you are having such much success on your hair journey.


 
Why thank you!  I hope it keeps going well for me *knock on wood*



D.Lisha said:


> woot woot, goooooooooo NikkiQ!
> 
> Checking in:
> -so I ran outta my leave-in/moisturizer......and i'm really missing it, think i'll try some Giovanni Direct Leave-in (hear some good things about this stuff)


 
Thanks D! I'm having the same problem. I need a new leave-in or moisturizer for all this NG. 



grow said:


> you are sooo sweet, NikkiQ!
> 
> i missed you too!
> 
> ...


 
Lol! Eye candy Grow?? I'm glad you guys like it b/c I've been swinging it around like it's mine since I got it done


----------



## LouLou1355 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello, ladies!!  HHG!!!


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello everyone.  Glad to see everyone is doing well.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> awww snap! officially 4 months post



That is great! are you transitioning or is it a long stretch?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2010)

jaded_faerie said:


> That is great! are you transitioning or is it a long stretch?


 
Transitioning. Shooting for 18-24 months, but it depends on the amount of NG. I have 4" of NG in some spots already so I hope this freakish growth rate keeps going


----------



## Naturallista (Aug 24, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> I'm already there! I just went and had a deluxe mani and pedi at a new shop (gift from hubby) and *while I was relaxing to the hot stone massage on my legs the manicurist filed my nails round! * When I looked at them I almost leaped out of the chair. My first thought was it wouldn't have happened if I had done them myself like the ladies in the Nail Fanatics Forum.
> 
> So now while I be enjoying the pedi's (I just cant massage my legs and feet with hot stones the way they can), I will be doing my manicures at home.
> 
> ...



Oh hells no, I would have been 

I know, I went through my supplies and I was shocked to see that I still had a lot of nail stuff ( I used to be obsessed back in the day).  Still, I need to up my game.   I don't know though, I'm not sure I can stand the chemicals anymore   We shall see....


----------



## Naturallista (Aug 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> SO here's my install pics ladies. Hope you like it!!!



Me likey! Very cute


----------



## jujubelle (Aug 24, 2010)

I am still bunning. I wanna try a half wig to switch things up. I seem to have about 3 inches of straight ends left, and about 4 inches to reach APL by the end of this year...that is pushing it. but my bangs grew from eyebrows to be able to hold in my mouth from when I cut it them in June, I guess that is roughly 3 inches.. I wish the rest of my hair grew as fast as my bangs. lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2010)

Naturallista said:


> Me likey! Very cute


 
why thank you!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

I can just FEEL it growing!!

okay not so much,but I'm staying positive and staying motivated


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 26, 2010)

Naturallista said:


> Oh hells no, I would have been
> 
> I know, I went through my supplies and I was shocked to see that I still had a lot of nail stuff ( I used to be obsessed back in the day). Still, I need to up my game. I don't know though, I'm not sure I can stand the chemicals anymore  We shall see....


 

I felt as if it was my fault for not mentioning my preference in the beginning.

I'm going to change my color and shape today. My nails will be a little shorter than I normally wear them but they grow pretty quick.

So I've decided to try henna tomorrow night. I'm hoping that it's something I can enjoy for a while because I'm really bored with my hair. I'm not giving up on taking care of it I'm just out of ideas for healthy maintanence at the moment.

Does anyone else have THICK hair? I mean the kind of thick that makes you go Hmmm after it gets to a certain point? I've noticed that even the ends of my hair remain fairly thick as it grows out as long as I take care of it. 

My issue is that I've not let it get big in years.I honestly don't know how I'm going to style it in a few weeks when I'm futher into my stretch. I don't know if my starting pic really shows it but that is my hair completely dry with a rollerset. 

I'll stop whining now since I'm barely 4 weeks post. I'm sure things will be fine. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 27, 2010)

Who rollersets on natural 4A hair?

I would really like to see what it looks like because I'm tying NOT to spend 4 hours braiding my hair every other week during the winter (since wash and gos/ wet buns are a no no in the soon to be cold).

Also, I just took down some individuals, so I'll be rocking a bun this week, then back to twists in about a week and a half (just to check in 

Thanks!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 27, 2010)

18 weeks post and still rockin my sew-in!


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 28, 2010)

Iman I can't answer your roller setting question since I"m texlaxed, but it sounds as if you have a solid plan.

Nikki, gratz on your transition going so well. 

I'm trying henna today so wish me luck. I'm also going to look for a water softener for our shower since we have hard water. 

I think I may do a bantu knot out for my ps style this week. We'll see


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 28, 2010)

thanx Bigmommah! I only hope it keeps doing well for me
You know we want pics after you finish the bantu knots!


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks @Bigmommah I think I'm gonna try it... I'll have photos of the results regardless lol.


----------



## Naturallista (Aug 29, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> I felt as if it was my fault for not mentioning my preference in the beginning.
> 
> I'm going to change my color and shape today. My nails will be a little shorter than I normally wear them but they grow pretty quick.
> 
> ...


 
*Napolean Dynamite voice*  Luuuuuuuuckyyyy


----------



## kayte (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello Ladies..glad to be here...



> Welcome, Kayte! I think I speak for everyone when I say "meet you at waist!". This time is gonna fly by and we'll all be here cheering each other on.



Thank you Mrs IQ and  Bigmommah~   
 Yes! Definitely..meet you & everybody at the waist!!!



> Welcome *please make sure to post your regimine *and a starting picture. Waist Length 2012!



Therein lies the rub....
My trouble is I do not have a reggie...which is probably why I've stayed stuck at APL
it's been hit or miss with whatever I can grab..
lol..my poor hair....

Fo the time being ..I co-wash once a week...been trying out different detanglers 
for my thick natural 4c? Is that the coarse-est hair type?Ifi it is ..that's my hair
 Nothing REALLY seems to impress it or me 
my hair does not like most conditioners..it tolerates the ORS...
does not really like the CHI...it does not like the Aussie stuff
it's so coarse it's hard to find a conditoner or a leave in that will also truly soften it 
I'm considering trying the Carol's daughter line ...even tho it's pricey...
cas I'm desperate


Paul Mitchell ..at last ...seems to be a keeper..It detangles at the roots and new growth
so I can actually part my hair from the root with a comb~!
I plan to begin DC-ing over night with his line ...

joined the STEAM challenge and the egg drink challenge..hot oil treatments...low manip..
plan to use...herbal oil stimulants & massage on the scalp
and will probably use growth things like...MN...
vitamins....sea weed..lectithin...hot yoga... AND a slant board!

mmm..so maybe there's a developing regimen in there after all...
hee-hee


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok here is my hair after henna and my knot out. First I let my hair dry too much before knotting and then after I added more moisture I didn't let it dry enough before I took it down so parts aren't curly enough but I'm not overly concerned as I will be wearing it up until I co-wash Wed. 

I found the  henna made my hair dry but dc'ing seemed to help. The color is definitely more red now I'm still trying to decide if it's something I will continue.


----------



## Naturallista (Aug 29, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Ok here is my hair after henna and my knot out. First I let my hair dry too much before knotting and then after I added more moisture I didn't let it dry enough before I took it down so parts aren't curly enough but I'm not overly concerned as I will be wearing it up until I co-wash Wed.
> 
> I found the  henna made my hair dry but dc'ing seemed to help. The color is definitely more red now I'm still trying to decide if it's something I will continue.


 
Looks nice!


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you Naturallista! 

I hope you all have a wonderful week!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Naturallista (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey everyone 

Just checking in to say that I think that I think that I have found a new love  It's name is Giovanni Magnetic Restruxturing Conditioner   My hair feels sooooo good after I use it!  I was having a problem with my hair kind of sticking together while washing, well that problem is now gone and detangling  with my fingers goes through like buttah!

I have also added flaxseed oil to my routine.  it seems to really be working for me.  My shedding is really down too, not sure why, but I'm happy.

Now if my henna would hurry up and arrive....

Sidebar- I'm not seeing avatar photos or siggy pics....Is it just me or are they still working out kinks?


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 31, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Ok here is my hair after henna and my knot out. First I let my hair dry too much before knotting and then after I added more moisture I didn't let it dry enough before I took it down so parts aren't curly enough but I'm not overly concerned as I will be wearing it up until I co-wash Wed.
> 
> I found the  henna made my hair dry but dc'ing seemed to help. The color is definitely more red now I'm still trying to decide if it's something I will continue.



 I like it! 
Hairstyle, color and all! I might have to try this style out for myself


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 31, 2010)

Naturallista said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Just checking in to say that I think that I think that I have found a new love  It's name is Giovanni Magnetic Restruxturing Conditioner   My hair feels sooooo good after I use it!  I was having a problem with my hair kind of sticking together while washing, well that problem is now gone and detangling  with my fingers goes through like buttah!
> 
> ...



Yup, i'm having the same problem ........I hope they fix it soon, I miss seeing all of the siggy's and avatar pics


----------



## KristenHair (Aug 31, 2010)

Im in ! i think i can do this


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks D.Lisha!

I am so loving my hair right now. I have tried 2 different ps since the knot out. When I work out I sweat like there's no tomorrow so adding the moisture and then styling is easier than I thought it would be. Before y'all get grossed out I co-wash on Wed's and do my weekly wash, dc etc on Sat.

Monday I left the front hump there and pulled my hair into a mid head pony tail using the accessory that is made up of two combs with the elastic and beads criss crossing it (sorry I can not think of the name of them right now) and tucked the the ends using the good days hair pins (LOVE THEM) so I had a crinkly poof.

Last night I took it down and tucked my ends like a loose french roll put on my cap and that was that.

Today I moisturized pulled the hair up high used the same hair thingie tucked the ends forward so now I have a messy bun poof on top and I am so happy. 

The IC leave-in I've been using and the Cantu that I found has made this stretch so much easier than I thought it would be. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Naturallista (Aug 31, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> Yup, i'm having the same problem ........I hope they fix it soon, I miss seeing all of the siggy's and avatar pics


 
Yeah, I'm seeing that it is not just me...I'm sure they are working hard to fix   At least we can still access the site, cause I was having serious withdrawls without it


----------



## jujubelle (Aug 31, 2010)

Just checking in. I did a mini length check last night. I took a portion of hair in the back of my head, a portion on each side, and a portion of my bangs to flatiron. I do see growth. I am a little more confident of reaching my 2012 goal as well as my APL by December. It has been 12 weeks since I have straightened any part of my hair. Wish I could show you guys but I am in a hide your hair, no heat challenge..lol. I will say I am about 3 inches from APL. Once that happens I will do a major trim to get rid of the last bit of straight ends. Yes I know this will put me back a lil, but I then can claim 100% natural!


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome Kristenhair!

 Naturallista I am going to add your product to my list of things to try. At this point my daughter and I have so many products we're looking at one of those salon carts many beauticians use. I also need something to hold all of the new nail stuff I'm buying (darn my foray into the nail fanatics forum. Who knew they made stamps for nails?)

Jujubelle, gratz on the progress! I'm not far enough into my stretch to even think about whether I might, maybe perhaps someday transition. 

Ok I'm off for a bit since the site is not all that stable for me.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 31, 2010)

Checking in, I did a Ayurvedic tea rinse yesterday and flatironed today.


----------



## MissMed07 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi girls!

I've probably joined about every hair challenge on this site. But I just joined yesterday and all this hair talk is exciting. I am currently part of BSL 2010, MBL 2011 and now WL 2012

Regimen:
-Protective Styles (Braids and Sew Ins) Left in for two months at a time
-Keep hair clean and conditioned underneath, washing hair 1-2x per week
-Removing protective styles and straightening once every 2 months for deep conditioning, end dusting and length check
-Hair vitamins (Aphogee or Nioxin)
-Health diet, 64 ounces of water, exercise 3-4x per week
Hoping to reach my goal by my Nov 30, 2012 (my 26th Bday!!!)


----------



## grow (Sep 1, 2010)

WELCOME MISSMED07!!! your hair looks great!!!

Jujubelle, reading your post about the flat ironing part and seeing the length had me drooling!
last night when i put my heavy dc on, it weighed my hair down so much that i finally saw that it is touching my BSB bone. (it was just shy of it in the last pic i took---the one in my siggy)

but with the texlaxing i just did last week, i think i will have to wait extra time to "see" that new length because even wrapping and rollersetting does not get my hair bone straight.
those things flatten it out nicely so that it's combable, but the length can only be seen if i use heat.
and yep, i'm in the hyh, and nh (no heat) challenges, too.

this has me thinking that maybe i need to aim for TL hair to have my texlaxed ends "look" WL.
hmmmm......
shrinkage is a beast!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 1, 2010)

Have any of you had success with the silkening shrink wrap thing? I've only tried it once and to say that it didn't work would be an understatement. I plan on rollersetting Saturday and I would hate for my August and September pictures to look exactly the same because of my thick hair and about its business ng. 

At least this time I'll remember to not wear a dark shirt when taking a hair picture (smh on that one).


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## soldierforhair (Sep 2, 2010)

***UPDATE***

Hello everyone! I just want y'all to know that I have been lurking in my own thread for the past 3 weeks and its been great.  I'm almost 3 weeks post cornrows believe it or not and I think I am going for 3 more weeks.  I was down about my hairgrowth but now I have not been thinking about my hair and it feels great.  It's excellent to know that you all are doing great.  You all rock!  

Oh and thank you all for the words of encouragement through messages.  Yes, I did need encouragement Bigmommah.  I have really gained friends from off of this thread and it feels great.

Food for Laughs:   I heard that there is going to be a sun attack in 2012 and guess what the first thing I thought about was ah man....I won't be able to enjoy my hair.... not that the earth would be in a bad state.  I am so bad you guys.  

Happy Hair Growing Ladies

WAIST LENGTH 2012


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 2, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Food for Laughs:   I heard that there is going to be a sun attack in 2012 and guess what the first thing I thought about was ah man....I won't be able to enjoy my hair.... not that the earth would be in a bad state.  I am so bad you guys.


 
You're not bad. It just means that we might have to add 1 track at the bottom to leave our "Full" WL pictures in a time capsule in 2012.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2010)

I think I may invest in a SplitEnder this weekend. Just adding to my list of "must buys". Already on there is a nice steamer. Christmas gift to myself


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 4, 2010)

I saw that they are at Ross for $9.99. I thought about getting one but I'm not sure that it is a good investment for me.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 6, 2010)

I haven't gone to get mine yet. been too busy to go. hopefully I'll get over there tomorrow. maybe use it after I take this install out.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## LouLou1355 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello ladies!  I still have my senegalese twist in... I plan to take them out in October.  I'm thinking about cornrolls next or flat twist...


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 7, 2010)

Hiya Loulou!

I need to update my progress strip tonight although I'm getting just the teensiest bit discouraged with the "bigness" of my hair when I rollerset. I don't want tight curls so I use large diameter rollers but my hair is just so dang big when I take them out. I know that part of it has to do with my ng/underprocessed roots but it's getting to be a pita. I don't use the rollersets for styling so much as I use it to stretch the ng a bit so that I can style it easier.

I want to do a length check as well but I am trying to avoid flat ironing my hair until I relax in Jan. I think I may just skip the rollerset and go straight to bantu'ing on wash day. 

On a happier note, the chelating shampoo seems to have worked. My hair feels good and although it was big it was soft and accepted the moisture easily.


----------



## Danniquin (Sep 7, 2010)

Checking in  

My hair is getting on my nerves it's been breaking so I moisturize it and co-wash, but when I run my fingers through my damp hair lots of it comes out as if it's not strong enough...I'm not sure what to do


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 8, 2010)

Danniquin said:


> Checking in
> 
> My hair is getting on my nerves it's been breaking so I moisturize it and co-wash, but when I run my fingers through my damp hair lots of it comes out as if it's not strong enough...I'm not sure what to do


 
This happened to me as well... However, I just started using Optimum Anti-Hair Breakage for the last week, my breakage has stopped. Its just normal breakage now, and when my hair is wet and run my hand through it, its still fine.... I left the conditioner in for 20/25mins under a hood dryer, and then used it again two days later and left it in 15/20mins under a plastic cap.... and my hair is doing good! I know the bottle says it helps with over 90% of breakage, and I used the relaxers and it helps my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 8, 2010)

what products are you using Danni?


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 8, 2010)

I believe that I finally stopped the breakage, now on to other hair concerns, like thickness, lol


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 8, 2010)

Checking in:
Just got my hair relaxed on Monday, and today I am wearing down
Ladies....I feel like a new woman! 
I haven't been hard on the M&S for the past two days, as to not weigh my hair down too much, however, I did put alil Care Free Curl on the ends last night, along with some JBCO to seal it in.
After this weekend is over i'm going back to babying my hair hardcore (M&S religiously && bunning 99%) of the time


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 8, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> This happened to me as well... *However, I just started using Optimum Anti-Hair Breakage for the last week, my breakage has stopped.* Its just normal breakage now, and when my hair is wet and run my hand through it, its still fine.... I left the conditioner in for 20/25mins under a hood dryer, and then used it again two days later and left it in 15/20mins under a plastic cap.... and my hair is doing good! I know the bottle says it helps with over 90% of breakage, and I used the relaxers and it helps my hair.


I'm going to try this, I run into this same problem all the time.....I find it amazing that I am able to retain any length after alla the shedding that i've dealt with


----------



## Danniquin (Sep 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> what products are you using Danni?


 
I use NTM and HE None of your frizzness as leave ins and to moisturize, I use wave nouveau mixed with water as a spritz for extra moisture when needed, I seal with SSI Seyani Hair Butter, and last week I used aphogee 2min reconstructor followed by Suave Humectant.

Still working on getting my regimen more natural/organic


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 8, 2010)

Using Ion's chelating shampoo helped a lot with what I was beginning to consider excessive shedding. It's interesting that the further I am from a relaxer I'm noticing things about my hair I didn't know before. I've let go of my tied, died and laid to the side mentality and instead I'm embracing different textures and style expectations. 

Since I am on an intensive "Healthier Me" program I wear my hair down for a couple of hours per week when I rollerset after that it's a protective style. It's allowing me to stretch, which I didn't think I could do before discovering processes for healthy hair, so I am looking forward to holding out until Jan before I texlax, if I do at all.

I seriously need to work on taking better hair pictures and having my family do the same. They just sort of stand back and click and I can't seem to get the hang of taking a picture over my shoulder. Oh well, much like my rollersets, we'll just keep trying. 

Have a successful week!


----------



## grow (Sep 9, 2010)

Danniquin said:


> I use NTM and HE None of your frizzness as leave ins and to moisturize, I use wave nouveau mixed with water as a spritz for extra moisture when needed, I seal with SSI Seyani Hair Butter, and last week I used aphogee 2min reconstructor followed by Suave Humectant.
> 
> Still working on getting my regimen more natural/organic



i used to love NTM as well and use it religiously, but then i found out i am cone sensitive.

maybe it's the cones which can at first  give slip and a nice flexible feel to the hair, but it doesn't allow the real moisture to get into the hair. that's why my HE bottles are collecting dust, too.

one day, i may go back to them, but for now, i'm loving Aubrey Organics!
the chelating suggestion is good to do first, though, because if you have buildup of cones on, not even AO can get through that layer of silicone. ACV rinses can help too (always with water, never straight ACV.)

BigMomma, i LOVE your new siggy!
great color for the top and great retention for the length!

it's also really nice to accompany you on this new road of discovery as you learn new things about your hair!
it reminds me of how i am constantly discovering new things every single day.!
thanks alot!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you Grow!

When you mentioned the color of my top I just remembered that I can actually change the color of my first pic fairly easy using PSP X3. Wow I can't believe I had forgotten that. It's good to have friends on this journey. 

***HUGS***


----------



## soldierforhair (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello everyone.  I know I have been MIA but with my computer being down, my move and school starting things have been busy, busy, busy.  Nevertheless, I have to say that I have truly missed you all and I have not really been thinking about my hair as much just letting it do what it do.  Because I will be the first to admit that I have become a tad bit addicted to this site.  I have been working on my back for the next length check picture in December though and I have been attampting to work out every morning for a hour. Along with this I researched healthy foods for hair and thought I may share.

*Healthy Hair Food No. 1: Salmon*
When it comes to foods that pack a beauty punch, it's hard to beat salmon. Loaded with omega-3 fatty acids, this high-quality protein source is also filled with vitamin B-12 and iron.

"Essential omega-3 fatty acids are needed to support scalp health," says Andrea Giancoli, MPH, RD, a dietitian in Los Angeles and a spokeswoman for the American Dietetic Association. "A deficiency can result in a dry scalp and thus hair, giving it a dull look."

Vegetarian? Include one or two tablespoons of ground flaxseed in your daily diet for some plant-based omega-3 fats.

*Healthy Hair Food No. 2: Dark Green Vegetables*
Popeye the Sailor Man didn't eat all that spinach for healthy hair, but he could have. Spinach, like broccoli and Swiss chard, is an excellent source of vitamins A and C, which your body needs to produce sebum. The oily substance, secreted by your hair follicles, is the body's natural hair conditioner.

Dark green vegetables also provide iron and calcium.

*Healthy Hair Food No. 3: Beans*
Beans, beans, they're good for your ... hair?

Yes, it's true. Legumes like kidney beans and lentils should be an important part of your hair-care diet. Not only do they provide plentiful protein to promote hair growth, but ample iron, zinc, and biotin. While rare, biotin deficiencies can result in brittle hair.

Blatner, who is also a spokeswoman for the American Dietetic Association, recommends three or more cups of lentils or beans each week.

*Healthy Hair Food No. 4: Nuts*
Do you go nuts for thick, shiny hair? You should.

Brazil nuts are one of nature's best sources of selenium, an important mineral for the health of your scalp.

Walnuts contain alpha-linolenic acid, an omega-3 fatty acid that may help condition your hair. They are also a terrific source of zinc, as are cashews, pecans, and almonds. A zinc deficiency can lead to hair shedding, so make sure nuts are a regular on your healthy hair menu.

*Healthy Hair Food No. 5: Poultry*
Chickens and turkeys may have feathers, but the high-quality protein they provide will help give you the healthy hair you crave.

"Without adequate protein or with low-quality protein, one can experience weak brittle hair, while a profound protein deficiency can result in loss of hair color," Giancoli tells WebMD.

Poultry also provides iron with a high degree of bioavailability, meaning your body can easily reap its benefits.

*Healthy Hair Food No. 6: Eggs*
When it comes to healthy hair, it doesn't matter whether you like your eggs scrambled, fried, or over easy. However they're served up, eggs are one of the best protein sources you can find.

They also contain biotin and vitamin B-12, which are important beauty nutrients.

*Healthy Hair Food No. 7: Whole Grains*
Sink your teeth into hearty whole grains, including whole-wheat bread and fortified whole-grain breakfast cereals, for a hair-healthy dose of zinc, iron, and B vitamins.

A whole-grain snack can also be a great go-to food when your energy is zapped halfway through the afternoon, and you've still got hours to go before dinner.

*Healthy Hair Food No. 8: Oysters*
Oysters may be better known for their reputation as an aphrodisiac, but they can also lead to healthy hair -- and who doesn't love that?

The key to their love and hair-boosting abilities is zinc -- a powerful antioxidant.

If oysters don't make a regular appearance on your dinner plate, don't despair. In addition to getting it from whole grains and nuts, you can also get zinc from beef and lamb.

* Healthy Hair Food No. 9: Low-Fat Dairy Products*
Low-fat dairy products like skim milk and yogurt are great sources of calcium, an important mineral for hair growth. They also contain whey and casein, two high-quality protein sources.

For some healthy hair foods "to-go," try throwing a yogurt or cottage cheese cup in your bag when you head out in the morning to snack on later in the day. You can even boost their hair benefits by stirring in a couple of tablespoons of ground flaxseeds or walnuts for omega-3 fatty acids and zinc.

*Healthy Hair Food No. 10: Carrots*
Carrots are an excellent source of vitamin A, which promotes a healthy scalp along with good vision.

Since a healthy scalp is essential for a shiny, well-conditioned head of hair, you'd be wise to include carrots in your diet as snacks or toppings on your salad.


----------



## soldierforhair (Sep 9, 2010)

The Big Picture: A Balanced Diet for Healthy Hair
When it comes to foods for healthy hair and beauty, variety is the best way to go.

"An overall balanced diet of lean proteins, fruits, and vegetables, whole grains, legumes, fatty fish like salmon and low-fat dairy will help keep hair healthy," Giancoli says.

If you're tempted to drop pounds fast with the latest fad diet, it could leave you with less-than-healthy hair -- along with a growling stomach. Low-calorie diets are often low in some of the most important nutrients for healthy hair, including omega-3 fatty acids, zinc, and vitamin A. In addition to stunting hair growth and leading to dullness, super-low calorie plans may even cause hair loss.

"Crash diets can affect the hair cycle," Mirmirani tells WebMD. "Losing a significant amount of weight in a short amount of time can affect that normal hair rhythm. Two to three months later, you might notice a significant increase in shedding. This is a temporary problem that you recover from with a well-rounded diet."

http://www.webmd.com/skin-beauty/features/top-10-foods-for-healthy-hair?page=3


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 9, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Hello everyone.  I know I have been MIA but with my computer being down, my move and school starting things have been busy, busy, busy.  Nevertheless, I have to say that I have truly missed you all and I have not really been thinking about my hair as much just letting it do what it do.  Because I will be the first to admit that I have become a tad bit addicted to this site.  I have been working on my back for the next length check picture in December though and I have been attampting to work out every morning for a hour. Along with this I researched healthy foods for hair and thought I may share.
> 
> *Healthy Hair Food No. 1: Salmon*
> When it comes to foods that pack a beauty punch, it's hard to beat salmon. Loaded with omega-3 fatty acids, this high-quality protein source is also filled with vitamin B-12 and iron.
> ...


 
 Soldier!
We've missed you chick 
And you've taken the liberty to do alil research for us, way to make a comeback! lol
I will definitely be utilizing this info, and trying to incorporate more of this into my daily diet... for me (i've NEVER been the type to eat healthy smh)


----------



## Naturallista (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey everyone!

Good to see that everyone is progressing nicely-great progress D.Lisha!  Hope you get the breakage under control, Danni....sounds like grow might be on to something with the cones...

Thanks for all the info on healthy eating and hair, Soldier!  I really do strive to eat clean and green, so it's good to know it is benefiting my hair as well.  Even though it's not food, we should add water to that list... LOTS of water!  Good for your hair, body, and skin 

I did a mini check and I finally reached bsl.  So, I'm happy about that, but I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for that bsl stall that I hear so much about   I'm shooting for midback by our next length check, but if it doesn't happen, so be it.


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 10, 2010)

Gratz on reaching bsl Naturallista! I agree with you on the water. I currently drink 10 glasses per day and I'm easing up to 12 with my final goal of being to drink 1 gallon per day starting in the new year. 

Have a healthy weekend ladies!


----------



## Naturallista (Sep 10, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Gratz on reaching bsl Naturallista! I agree with you on the water. I currently drink 10 glasses per day and I'm easing up to 12 with my final goal of being to drink 1 gallon per day starting in the new year.
> 
> Have a healthy weekend ladies!



Thanks!

That's awesome, Bigmommah.  I am now at a gallon a day (most days) and I'm feeling really good....it's just the whole bathroom situation  that is a little difficult to deal with, but I read somewhere that will fade after awhile. I don't know, we shall see.

Also, I had a dream last night that my hair grew to waistlength.  I was so excited and my family couldn't believe it (it grew right in front of their eyes  )  I got to say, my ends were looking RAGEDY in that dream, but I *so* did not care!  

 Watch out waist, here I come!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 10, 2010)

LOL! I don't have hair dreams (yet) but I would have probably jumped up and claimed it as a prophecy! J/K

I know what you mean about the bathroom needs but currently my desk is close enough to the ladies room that it's not overly stressful.

Grow Girl Grow!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 10, 2010)

okay wig dreams are the best!!!! I've had quite a few already. lol


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> okay wig dreams are the best!!!! I've had quite a few already. lol


 
What is a wig dream?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 10, 2010)

my wig dreams are when I dream I'm at work and I have like a SL LF wig on and when I get home, I take that sucker off, take off my wig cap and my hair falls down to BSL lmao


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 10, 2010)

I LOL'd at work.Thank you.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 12, 2010)

how was your weekend ladies??


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 13, 2010)

My weekend was pretty busy. We're moving in 2 weeks so I am trying to get as much packed, cleared out and given away as possible. Hair wise I did my usual and I think I finally understand why my saran wraps were not coming out correctly. I forgot to add additional moisture like a lotion etc. 

I hope you all have a successful week.


----------



## sunbubbles (Sep 13, 2010)

Woo hoo! Id like to join this challenge please! Im a slow grower, but im already APL, so with baby steps, hopefully Ill be there by DEC 31st 2012. Thats my tentative date!  I didnt plan on doing another length check until Dec, so ill post my length check pic from June as my starting pic. I plan on doing the BKT in a few months (GOTTA tame these SSK's), and then PS from there on out.




Im at 10 in in the back




and heres the front


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome to the group Sunbubbles. These ladies are very encouraging and just downright fun. 

I can't wait for you all to see my blog with the graphic that our very own D. Lisha designed for me. She has mad skills. 

I did a pre-poo with my coconut oil and garlic and let me tell you guys the results this time were amazing. The only thing I did differently was the length of time I pre-poo'd and the fact that I was working outside for a few hours in the hot sun cleaning out the garage. When I went to wash it out I was able to comb through my hair with nothing on it but water. At 7 weeks post for me that is normally a huge no-no. My ng would normally grab the comb and knock me upside the head.

I bought the coconut oil from a member here and forgot to ask her the brand because I want to buy a gallon of it. 

I mixed it in with my jbco and rub it on my nape and front edges because those 2 areas suffer from 2 different afflictions. I have small spots on my right and left temple that were damaged when Rio was on the market. My nape suffers from issues because of my thyroid but I'm not giving up on it. It may never be as thick or long as the rest of my hair but I'm still going to keep pampering it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 13, 2010)

^^how do you get the garlic in there??


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^how do you get the garlic in there??


 
I use a squeeze bottle that used to hold agave so it has a fairly large nozzle and twist off cap. The opening of the bottle is large enough for mushed cloves.

If I can remeber to post a picture of it tonight I will. It may not happen until after I move but I won't forget.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm so happy I took my weave out. With just the  braids now, I can access my hair and scalp much easier. Cowashing today felt AMAZING as always!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm so happy I took my weave out. With just the  braids now, I can access my hair and scalp much easier. Cowashing today felt AMAZING as always!


 
Are you going to do another install or wear your braids for a bit? I love hearing about/seeing your pictures. It's almost like I'm rocking a fly with right along with you. 

I can't wait to see your pic's in Jan.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm debating. I'll see how things go when I take the braids out when I originally was gonna take it all out-Oct. 16th. I'm either gonna get a new install done and wear it until December or keep rockin the braids under my LF wigs. I'm gonna go for a straighter weave if I do get the install done though. that curly mess was just too much maintenance for me. Granted it was super cute, but not worth the tangles or matting.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 14, 2010)

Yay!!!! Got a little extra play money. New wig time!!!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 14, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Yay!!!! Got a little extra play money. New wig time!!!


 
Play money = The stuff I had before my grandson was born.

Have a great time and don't forget to post a picture or two!


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 14, 2010)

Next week getting a trim n cellophane at.the shop...  I  kinda want to cut to APL these bad ends... ill just decide on the 24th


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 14, 2010)

^^^that's my birthday!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey ladies. Just wanted to come in and say hi. I never check in here because I feel like my natural hair is SOOOOOOO far from WL and its growing so slow. It'll be a dream if it will reach WL....so I never have much to say lol Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 14, 2010)

Nothing New to report,  just bunning away until my next relaxer date (Nov. 22nd)
In the meantime, i'm seriously thinking about rockin a braided mo-hawk :scratchch:.............*contemplates*


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 14, 2010)

trust me Femme....you are not alone! This is a far stretch for me- all hair or natural hair. I'm SL(not really claiming it yet) and I know there's no way on Earth I'll make it to WL in 2 years lol


----------



## afrochique (Sep 14, 2010)

Dlisha, is bunning working better for retention? I would like to try it.
Nikki, 2 years is 24 months. A lot can happen in that time 
Nothing much going on with me. Just wigging it, co-washing, DC, moisturizing.


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 14, 2010)

afrochique said:


> *Dlisha, is bunning working better for retention? *I would like to try it.
> Nikki, 2 years is 24 months. A lot can happen in that time
> Nothing much going on with me. Just wigging it, co-washing, DC, moisturizing.


 
, i'd definitely say bunning is great for retention (from MY experience)
Since I don't know how to really "do" my hair like that...I find it ideal since it's simple/e-z, low manipulation, and protects my ends well throughout my day  

And if you don't like the bland, traditional bun, you can always check out some YT tutorials/purchase some accessories to help fancy it up 
HTH!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 14, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Dlisha, is bunning working better for retention? I would like to try it.
> *Nikki, 2 years is 24 months. A lot can happen in that time *
> Nothing much going on with me. Just wigging it, co-washing, DC, moisturizing.


 
You are so very true


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 15, 2010)

Just a quick stop by to say hello!

How are you ladies doing outside of your hair growth/retention etc?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 15, 2010)

^^^Doing great! Planning out my birthday next weekend. Yay!!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 16, 2010)

StaSoFro (Or however you write the brand) is my best friend right now!

I'm in twists until the end of the week, then my best friend is gonna rollerset my hair... We'll see how this hair experiment turns out... I'll take pictures so folks can see anyway


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 16, 2010)

AHHHHH so hard to make a decision for hair, I think I will just get a weave, already made an app tomorrow and bought the hair.... will be leaving it in for three months then I will get a trim and hopefully I will be an inch past BSL.... 

I was going to just get it straightened but my hair lady is pretty booked.... even over a week in advance dannngggg


----------



## BKfinest (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello Ladies is it to late to join this challenge?


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok NikkiQ, make sure you don't make a birthday edition of "Hair Girls Gone Wild". Just kidding, I hope you have an amazing birthday celebration.

Iman, I can't to see the pictures. Are you using the Staysoftfro as your moisturizer?

Singbrina, don't forget to post pictures of your new weave. I hope that you achieve the length you're looking for.

BKfinest ~ Welcome to the group. Seeing as the challenge completion date is so far out I don't think your joining is going to be an issue. Looking forward to seeing your starting information and having you as a part of the madness that is a HHJ.


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 16, 2010)

So I styled my hair in this cute banna clip style today for work 
such a relief to get away 4rm the dreaded "BUN"...at least for today


----------



## BKfinest (Sep 16, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Ok NikkiQ, make sure you don't make a birthday edition of "Hair Girls Gone Wild". Just kidding, I hope you have an amazing birthday celebration.
> 
> Iman, I can't to see the pictures. Are you using the Staysoftfro as your moisturizer?
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Bigmommah.... I will post all my info tonight...I'm so excited!!!!!!


----------



## Naturallista (Sep 16, 2010)

NikkiQ -Happy Birthday to you!....early :bday5:

ImanAdero  -welcome!

*Waves* at everyone else


----------



## soldierforhair (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello everybody.  Please tell me why did I straighten my hair.  I guess I was just kind of bored with my hair but I will be going back to my wigs.  I am going to get my wig dyed and relaxed so this will be year number 2 with my wig and I am excited to see how my wig turns out.  Extension Plus is the truth I'm sure that I will not be going to any other hair besides them before I stop wearing hair.  

I see everyone is doing fine.  Also, I went to an indian store and bought some alma oil and some vatika oil.  SO EXCITING!!!  I would like to dabble into cassia also.  We will see.  

I miss you guys.  Next month I will be back as usual due to my move.

Soldierforhair


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the early birthday wishes and I promise not to have a "Hair Girl Gone Wild" moment Bigmommah


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 17, 2010)

No posted pics this weekend... After the weekend I will though!

Everybody enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 17, 2010)

Soldier it's nice to "see" you! 

With our move coming up so quickly I may attempt to french braid my entire head to see if it will last a week. Seeing as I've never done it before, I should know by the 3rd of 4th braid if I'm going to be able to do it. If not I'll probably bun for the next week. I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 17, 2010)

yay!!! My new wigs should be here on Wednesday!!!


----------



## Naturallista (Sep 19, 2010)

Henna'd my hair on Friday and my hair is feeling great!  So glad to be rid of the inch and a half of grey hair.... so not cute.


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 19, 2010)

Co-washed my hair last night with V05 Moisture Milk (can't think of the exact fragrance right now *shrug*), DC'ed, and air-dried my hair in two pig-tails.....then called it a day 
How are you ladies doing?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 19, 2010)

Doing pretty good. Still rockin my braids and wigs right now. Will take these out in about 2 weeks or so,do a nice protein treatment and do a blow-out before the next set of braids. Hopefully I'll be able to claim SL after I take them out,but no length check until December for me.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Sep 20, 2010)

Is it too late for me to join....?


I'm MBL right now, and almost to WL,and want to get there so bad I can taste  it,lol
​


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 20, 2010)

Dadragonprincess, with the end date being so far away I don't your joining will be an issue so welcome to the fun!

I'm rocking a french braid up-do (my first) as I continue packing for our move. 

Have a fantastic week!


----------



## ladysaraii (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey y'all

haven't checked in in a while, but things are progressing pretty well.  I've been experiencing some shedding and i dont know what's going on there, but I started doing coffee and tea rinses so we'll see if that helps any.

On the plus side, my bun is getting bigger!


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 20, 2010)

ladysaraii said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> haven't checked in in a while, but things are progressing pretty well.  I've been experiencing some shedding and i dont know what's going on there, but I started doing coffee and tea rinses so we'll see if that helps any.
> 
> On the plus side, my bun is getting bigger!


 

ladysaraii so coffee and tea rinses are good for shedding, what exactly is the purpose of the treatment? I keep hearing about tea rinses, thanks


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 20, 2010)

^^^yeah I'm pretty curious too!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Uh.....I thought the purpose was to decrease shedding lol


----------



## Solitude (Sep 20, 2010)

I completely forgot about this thread and I don't think I ever posted a starting picture. 

Whoa! The pic came out huge...I'll have to work on that later!

...it's the same picture as the one in my siggy, uncropped. I'm shampooing and DCing every 3 days, alternating moisture and protein. I'm rollersetting, bunning, and doing braidouts. That's about it! Oh, and moisturizing daily.


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 20, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Uh.....I thought the purpose was to decrease shedding lol


 
so did i :scratchch
am I missing a point here?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 20, 2010)

^^umm the point was I was asking b/c I hear about it all the time and didn't know exactly how the tea rinsing works. make people feel little by asking a simple question. geez yall.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes... How does this tea rinse work? You just make a cup of tea and pour it over your head? I think I need some clarification...

And ummm... Yeah, the rollerset that I did the other night... Yeah, didn't come out so great... BUT, I think I'm gonna try it again with smaller rollers as opposed to using bigger rollers because we couldn't roll the bigger ones tight enough and keep the close to the head...

So yes, nto a complete #fail, but not a success either... Anyway, onward and upward! Just gonna keep going for growth, although I know I need a trim (but I don't want to!)


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^umm the point was I was asking b/c I hear about it all the time and didn't know exactly how the tea rinsing works. make people feel little by asking a simple question. geez yall.


 
Same here, didn't know what it was that's all..... hmmm


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^umm the point was I was asking b/c I hear about it all the time and didn't know exactly how the tea rinsing works. make people feel little by asking a simple question. geez yall.


 
gosh, don't bite my head off.....I just thought there was another usage of the black tea/coffee rinse that I was overlooking   .....as far as some step-by-step directions of EXACTLY how to use it.....here is one way:

Just brew some tea or coffee, let it sit until it's cool, then after shampooing pour over hair and scalp, apply a deep conditioner over it then rinse out after 30 minutes. Result- Soft, strong hair with very little shedding......


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 21, 2010)

***HUGS***

There now we all feel better.

Thanks for bringing up the how to on the tea rinse. I've seen it mentioned but never thought about how to do it. 

How often, if ever, do you all change your reggie? I know a lot of women change based on the weather/season but do you change it at any other time?


----------



## LouLou1355 (Sep 21, 2010)

Took my twist out, and texlaxed this past Saturday.  Almost lasted a month.  I just couldn't do it.  The style was cute, and I loved it.  I don't know how my sisters wear those things for months at a time.  More power to them. : )

I might get some cornrolls in a few weeks.  I did enjoy not having to do my hair.

Today I'm wearing a phony pony.


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 21, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> gosh, don't bite my head off.....I just thought there was another usage of the black tea/coffee rinse that I was overlooking   .....as far as some step-by-step directions of EXACTLY how to use it.....here is one way:
> 
> Just brew some tea or coffee, let it sit until it's cool, then after shampooing pour over hair and scalp, apply a deep conditioner over it then rinse out after 30 minutes. Result- Soft, strong hair with very little shedding......




Thanks!!!! Wow that is awesome, I am going to tell my friend and sister about this and do it myself when I take out my extensions!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 21, 2010)

I tried twists many years ago and the way the ends were finished made a HAM of a very expensive twinset I loved. That was the end of those for me. Are you thinking of doing your cornrows yourself or having someone else do them?



LouLou1355 said:


> Took my twist out, and texlaxed this past Saturday.  Almost lasted a month.  I just couldn't do it.  The style was cute, and I loved it.  I don't know how my sisters wear those things for months at a time.  More power to them. : )
> 
> I might get some cornrolls in a few weeks.  I did enjoy not having to do my hair.
> 
> Today I'm wearing a phony pony.


----------



## LouLou1355 (Sep 21, 2010)

I wish I could do them myself.  I don't know how. : )  



Bigmommah said:


> I tried twists many years ago and the way the ends were finished made a HAM of a very expensive twinset I loved. That was the end of those for me. Are you thinking of doing your cornrows yourself or having someone else do them?


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 21, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> Thanks!!!! Wow that is awesome, I am going to tell my friend and sister about this and do it myself when I take out my extensions!


 
NP chick
believe me, it's effective and stops shedding in it's tracks


----------



## MsSonya (Sep 21, 2010)

Deep conditioned with lekair overnight. I am about 3 mths post, so I am trying to up my game,vitamins,exercise, blah,blah. Trying not to get discouraged. Hoping to see some progress when I finally relax.


----------



## grow (Sep 21, 2010)

@MsSonya, i am SURE you will see progress when you perm!

congrats on making it 3 months post!

as far as wl in 2012, it just seems so far away....but i'm staying hopeful.....


----------



## Naturallista (Sep 21, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> ***HUGS***
> 
> There now we all feel better.
> 
> ...



You're so sweet Bigmommah!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 21, 2010)

Naturallista said:


> You're so sweet Bigmommah!



Thanks Hun I appreciate that.


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 21, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Thanks Hun I appreciate that.


 
ITA, u're the best


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 21, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> ITA, u're the best


 
Thank you! I only strive to treat everyone with the respect and caring I would like to recieve especially on-line where we can't "see" each other except through the words we type.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 21, 2010)

KUTGW ladies. I'm gonna just observe this challenge from afar from here on out. I don't feel want anyone else to feel like I'm "biting their heads off" so I'll just be quiet. I'll cheer you guys from the sidelines. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> KUTGW ladies. I'm gonna just observe this challenge from afar from here on out. I don't feel want anyone else to feel like I'm "biting their heads off" so I'll just be quiet. I'll cheer you guys from the sidelines. Good Luck everyone!


 
Nikki, I didn't get the feeling you were "biting off heads" in your post. We all filter what we read through our unique set of emotional filters, and occasionally we're going to bump heads a bit. 

What I like about this group is that we are all very diverse and yet are able to work toward a long term goal, helping and encouraging each other. Not having you as an active part of this group would diminish the journey just a bit for me.

Please take a little time to make sure that your decision is the one you feel is best for you. 

Misunderstandings and disagreements don't mean that we have to end relationships and connections. 

***HUGS***


----------



## ladysaraii (Sep 21, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> ladysaraii so coffee and tea rinses are good for shedding, what exactly is the purpose of the treatment? I keep hearing about tea rinses, thanks


 
Hey, sorry, just now noticed this.

Apparently coffee and tea rinses are good to help decrease shedding.  Since I've been having a bit of a shedding issue, I want to give it a try to see how well it works for me.

HTH


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 21, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Nikki, I didn't get the feeling you were "biting off heads" in your post. We all filter what we read through our unique set of emotional filters, and occasionally we're going to bump heads a bit.
> 
> What I like about this group is that we are all very diverse and yet are able to work toward a long term goal, helping and encouraging each other. Not having you as an active part of this group would diminish the journey just a bit for me.
> 
> ...


 
You're very sweet and understanding, but I don't want things I say or how I take things to affect anyone else in here b/c it seems like it has.


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> KUTGW ladies. I'm gonna just observe this challenge from afar from here on out. I don't feel want anyone else to feel like I'm "biting their heads off" so I'll just be quiet. I'll cheer you guys from the sidelines. Good Luck everyone! QUOTE]
> 
> lawd
> that comment wasn't meant to be taken seriously or offensively....it was just a my light-hearted/joking way of saying "oops my bad! let me back back alil bit" or something of that nature........
> ...


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 21, 2010)

^^^No need to apologize. with the internet, you can never really understand how people are trying to come across. sorry if i got feisty. didn't mean to get snippy with you about your response.


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^No need to apologize. with the internet, you can never really understand how people are trying to come across. sorry if i got feisty. didn't mean to get snippy with you about your response.


 
you're good
no harm done chick........y do I feel like the WL 2012 thread just turned into an episode of a reality show for a min. there?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 21, 2010)

"Let's find out what happens with 32 hair junkies are put together in one challenge to make it to WL by 2012 and see what happens. This...is the Real Hair World!!!"


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 21, 2010)

lmao, *plays dramatic music*
Who will come out on top? Who will flip flop? who will moisturize and seal the deal all the way to healthy, WL hair? Stay tuned to find out!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 21, 2010)

You two are too much

When I read your posts my mind filled in the voice of the guy who does the movie announcements. It was pretty funny.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 21, 2010)

^^^Okay it just went from Real World to Survivor up in here lmao


----------



## afrochique (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
Tea and coffee rinses can also be used to darken hair, in addition to reducing shedding.
Nothing much going on with me. Wearing my wigs, moisturizing, sealing, DC, the usual. I am 13 wks post relaxer and my new growth is not a pain to work with so I am pushing this til December in the hopes of making APL- a tiny step closer to WL lol. 
Happy growing!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks afrochique. I didn't know it could darken hair too!


----------



## BKfinest (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok ladies here is my starting pic...I'm hoping I can make BSL by my Birthday 12/01

I'm 8 weeks post relaxer...Trying to see if I can stretch to 12 weeks or longer
I've been washing and deep conditioning ( under the dryer) every Thursday, trying to stop her from blowing my roots but I cant take the puffiness as you can see in my pic.(BUT loving my NG) 
I just started using JBCO on my scalp and edges 2x a week Mondays and Wednesday with 20 min massages. (waiting on those results)
So as you can see my Remedy is very simple 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for BSL.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 22, 2010)

I love when we can agree to disagree and in this case realize it was just a misunderstanding (yes I was reading from the sidelines,  ) Good Job Nikki and D.Lisha  (bigmomma great job too  )

I love when we can understand I am sorry is so mere to keeping the drama going on. Love you ladies!

With the net you can easily over think words sometimes,  great Job again ladies.


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 22, 2010)

MS GROW!

December 2012 is two years away. Think of how many things will change, least of all our hair length. We will have learned so much about our own hair and how to help those with textures and lengths unlike ours. We'll have had a great opportunity to practice our e-manners and learn about working as a co-operative group even though we've not met face to face.

I feel like when I come to this thread you all understand me. Not even knowing my life story you encourage and support my choices and that is a rare find anywhere.

So hang on in there girle, we'll get there just fine.

***HUGS***




grow said:


> @MsSonya, i am SURE you will see progress when you perm!
> 
> congrats on making it 3 months post!
> 
> as far as wl in 2012, it just seems so far away....but i'm staying hopeful.....


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 22, 2010)

do you feel the love in the room people????


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 22, 2010)

Oops I'm late to the making up party. I'm sorry if I offended anyone by my comment I just did not understand what you two were trying to get at when you asked what the point was. I did not realize you were asking how it was to be done.

Well, I've tried tea rinses and it was no bueno for my hair. Made it hard and rough booooo. But I only tried it once.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 22, 2010)

^^^Do you use anything else for shedding that might work for us who don't have great results from tea rinsing either?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 22, 2010)

Nope I've just learned to accept that I shed a million hairs a day lol I heard that msm and aloe vera juice sprayed on the scalp will help (I kind of assume the aloe vera juice works because of the sulfur content since msm is sulfur as well but i'm not sure). Neither of those did a thing for me so I give up. It's hard to look at but if it isn't detrimental to my hair then I'm gonna stop wastin money trying to "cure" something that my body wants to naturally do.


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 22, 2010)

I feel the same way. When I see what other ladies call extreme shedding and breakage I'm like "oh wow, why aren't I bald yet?" because I shed a lot more than the pic's and vid's I've seen lol.

Since my hair is not visibly thinning anywhere and the majority of the hairs have bulbs (yes, my ocd made me check) I'm not super worried. The short ends that I was seeing stopped as soon as I used a chelating shampoo, darn this hard water so I'm pretty happy.

On a side note; I've been learning to french braid my own hair. Do you ladies know of any products that will hold the look nicely for 2 weeks?  don't braid really small and they aren't tight I just don't want them to be unkempt looking. 

I am moisturizing daily and oiling between the braids and around my edges. I will take them down every week if I need to but I would prefer for them to last for 2 weeks at a time so I can really concentrate on upping my fitness while still looking nice.



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Nope I've just learned to accept that I shed a million hairs a day lol I heard that msm and aloe vera juice sprayed on the scalp will help (I kind of assume the aloe vera juice works because of the sulfur content since msm is sulfur as well but i'm not sure). Neither of those did a thing for me so I give up. It's hard to look at but if it isn't detrimental to my hair then I'm gonna stop wastin money trying to "cure" something that my body wants to naturally do.


----------



## Naturallista (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey everybody(that includes you, JJamiah, watching from the sidelines )!  I agree with LaFemme, shedding is as shedding does....I've given up and just let the shed hairs flow    Actually, the coffee rinses did work for me, but it just messed  up my tub too much...couldn't take it


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd try coffee rinses but chewing the ends of my hair after might cause issues.

GOTTA HAVE MY COFFEE!

Good night everyone.


----------



## grow (Sep 23, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> MS GROW!
> 
> December 2012 is two years away. Think of how many things will change, least of all our hair length. We will have learned so much about our own hair and how to help those with textures and lengths unlike ours. We'll have had a great opportunity to practice our e-manners and learn about working as a co-operative group even though we've not met face to face.
> 
> ...




Bigmommah, darling, you are a Godsend!!!!

thank you so much for your encouraging words!

such wisdom, such kindness, such strength.....wow, i feel better about this "long-term" goal already! 

you are sweeter than sugar!!!!!!!:blowkiss:


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 23, 2010)

I Feel the Love!!!

You ladies are such an encouragement. You keep reminding me that by actively trying to be a positive influence I can help someone no matter how far away they are physically. 

Thank you for being such amazing examples of what is possible in the digital age, where manners and common sense are too easily lost behind the veil of anonymity.

***HUGS***


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 23, 2010)

awwww yall are the best!
I have to admit, this has to be my fav. thread throughout the entire forum , because it feels so much like a family 
yall are the best!
lol, ok enough of my mushiness
I want to play alil hair game with yall called "When I reach WL!"
Ok so it's fairly simple, you have the standard sentence:

"When I reach WL the first thing i'm going to do is__________________ While Wearing________________
and if someone walks up to me and pull my hair I will __________________________"

I think this should be fun  i'll go first!

When I reach WL the first thing i'm going to do is *Snap A Pic* While Wearing *Absolutely nothing, so you can CLEARLY see the hair falling all over my back *and if someone walks up to me and pull my hair I will *say, "Yess Boo Boo, that's all 100% me, now who's the baddest chick?!"*


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 23, 2010)

"When I reach WL the first thing i'm going to do is go on vacation LOL. While Wearing a Bathing Suit
and if someone walks up to me and pull my hair I will say It's 100% REMY hair  (my last name) LOL"


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> "When I reach WL the first thing i'm going to do is go on vacation LOL. While Wearing a Bathing Suit
> and if someone walks up to me and pull my hair I will say *It's 100% REMY hair  (my last name) *LOL"



lol, I like that JJamiah 
now you know what questions aren't gonna stop there, they're gonna proceed to ask:
How much was it? 
How many Packs did you use? 
How many inches is that? 
What color is that?


----------



## Naturallista (Sep 23, 2010)

"When I reach WL the first thing i'm going to do is go find a big ol hill (a la "Sound of Music" ) and twirl around swinging my hair While Wearing a tank top and a  long hippie skirt ( I don't know, lol)
and if someone walks up to me and pull my hair I will say, "Uhh uhh, fool!  You did not just come up in her and ruin my moment!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 23, 2010)

When I reach WL the first thing i'm going to do is go to a family get together and take my hair out of my bun for a full swang While Wearing a bad BACKLESS dress on and if someone walks up to me and pull my hair I will karate chop their hands and tell them to back off. Love my fam, but back off the goods. They all want to tell me to relax now so don't sweat me when I'm long and natural!


----------



## grow (Sep 23, 2010)

cute game!

"When I reach WL the first thing i'm going to do is_JUMP UP AND DOWN FOR ABOUT A HALF AN HOUR!___ While Wearing NOTHING BUT A SPORTS BRA AND UNDERTHINGS!

and if someone walks up to me and pull my hair I will NOT LET ANYONE (OTHER THAN DH) GET CLOSE ENOUGH TO PULL IT BECAUSE I WILL BE WALKING ON CLOUD 9!!!


----------



## MrsIQ (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, I guess I'll join the party!  When I hit WL, I'm gonna rollerset and flat iron it then swing it until my neck hurts!  Then I'll head to the mall and wait to feel the eyes burning the back of my head! Yall know imma have to do the flip!

I know it sounds silly, but hey I'm working hard for this!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 23, 2010)

"When I reach WL the first thing i'm going to do is pretend I'm Lady Godiva with my husband while wearing my hair and nothing else and if someone walks up to me and pulls my hair I will be wondering what they are doing all up in my biznezz.....unless it's my husband but that's another story for another day.:angeldevi


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> When I reach WL the first thing i'm going to do is go to a family get together and take my hair out of my bun for a full swang While Wearing *a bad BACKLESS dress on *and if someone walks up to me and pull my hair I will karate chop their hands and tell them to back off. Love my fam, but back off the goods. They all want to tell me to relax now so don't sweat me when I'm long and natural!



I know that's right!
It's like when you see the hair actually hit your BARE BACK, it takes the wow factor to a WHOLE NEW LEVEL
Boom chica wow wow!!!


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 23, 2010)

grow said:


> cute game!
> 
> "When I reach WL the first thing i'm going to do is_JUMP UP AND DOWN FOR ABOUT A HALF AN HOUR!___ While Wearing *NOTHING BUT A SPORTS BRA AND UNDERTHINGS!*
> and if someone walks up to me and pull my hair I will NOT LET ANYONE (OTHER THAN DH) GET CLOSE ENOUGH TO PULL IT BECAUSE I WILL BE WALKING ON CLOUD 9!!!



glad to know that i'm not going to be the only engaging in my hair celebration while nakey (or at least half-nakey) lmao


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 23, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> "When I reach WL the first thing i'm going to do is pretend I'm Lady Godiva with my husband while wearing my hair and nothing else and if someone walks up to me and pulls my hair I will be wondering what they are doing all up in my biznezz.....unless it's my husband but that's another story for another day.:angeldevi


 
hey now...I have PG-13 eyes here! lol


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 23, 2010)

MrsIQ said:


> Well, I guess I'll join the party!  When I hit WL, I'm gonna rollerset and flat iron it then swing it until my neck hurts!  Then I'll head to the mall and wait to feel the eyes burning the back of my head! Yall know imma have to do the flip!
> 
> I know it sounds silly, but hey I'm working hard for this!



hey Mrs.IQ you didn't tell us what you're gonna do if one of the onlookers attempt to grab your hair! lol


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 23, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> "When I reach WL the first thing i'm going to do is pretend I'm Lady Godiva with my husband while wearing my hair and nothing else and if someone walks up to me and pulls my hair I will be wondering what they are doing all up in my biznezz.....unless it's my husband but that's another story for another day.:angeldevi



lawd, yall gonna be honey mooning all over again huh?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 23, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> I know that's right!
> It's like when you see the hair actually hit your BARE BACK, it takes the wow factor to a WHOLE NEW LEVEL
> Boom chica wow wow!!!


 
and who can turn down a "bow chicka wow wow" moment really??lol


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 23, 2010)

Now Nikki my post was cleaner than most of what can be seen on Nikelodeon or the Disney Channel! I just wanted to say that my husband has been incredibly supportive of my hair journey and I want to share the fruit of our labor with him. *WINK* 

@Dlisha Yes ma'am. I'm a firm believer in keeping the happy in my marriage.


----------



## MrsIQ (Sep 23, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> hey Mrs.IQ you didn't tell us what you're gonna do if one of the onlookers attempt to grab your hair! lol


 
Girllll, imma be like the Matrix!  And when it scrubs the carpet to avoid the tomfoolery, imma take it home and let DH wash it for me!!!!


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 23, 2010)

lmao MrsIQ, I can see that matrix move playing in my head soo good 

Awww yall hubbies seem so supportive of yall's hair journeys i'm jealous.......I just want to go upside my SO's head because he seems so darn nonchalant about everything and it just frustrates the h-e-double hockey sticks outta me 
when I throw hints that my hair grows, he jst replies back with "it looks the same to me "  and when I show him pics he's like "oh....i guess it did grow huh?....." like ugh!!!
am I overreacting about the whole thing or what?


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 24, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> lol, I like that JJamiah
> now you know what questions aren't gonna stop there, they're gonna proceed to ask:
> How much was it?
> How many Packs did you use?
> ...


 
LOL I know, 

Girl it was expensive, one full head of hair pack, 27 inches LOL, and it is a number 1


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 24, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> LOL I know,
> 
> Girl it was expensive, one full head of hair pack, 27 inches LOL, and it is a number 1


 
JJamiah you are killing me lol. I can just see that scene going down.

Dlisha it's ok sometimes our DH's/SO's can be a bit slow on the uptake but most of them "get it" down the line.


----------



## grow (Sep 24, 2010)

^^^i agree with Bigmommah, @D.Lisha, my hubby was all nonchalant at the beginning around feb/march, too and would even ask me why i was doing so much.

ya gotta admit, it wasn't easy seeing me use products for feminine parts and horse grooming products on my head, lol!

but after he started seeing the results, he sure turned around and now, he even reminds me of things like "isn't it cowash time or what about your ayurveda honey, etc...", lol!

yours will turn around soon too.....i'm sure! just keep letting him bask in the results of your hard work!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 24, 2010)

Grow, I had to giggle at the "reminders". My husband asked a woman at the bank how long she had been natural. She about hit the floor because my husband is white. She actually took him over to another teller to talk about him knowing about natural black hair. He then proceeded to tell her that he knows because his daughter is natural and his wife is transitioning (Now I don't know where he got that because I told him that I was thinking about it not totaly committed to it, lol).

They may not be as "in" to our hair care as we are but a good man is always paying attention. =)



grow said:


> ^^^i agree with Bigmommah, @D.Lisha, my hubby was all nonchalant at the beginning around feb/march, too and would even ask me why i was doing so much.
> 
> ya gotta admit, it wasn't easy seeing me use products for feminine parts and horse grooming products on my head, lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturallista (Sep 24, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Now that is funny right there.  Too cute!

I can't wait for update time, because I am ready to see some pictures, lol!


----------



## afrochique (Sep 24, 2010)

I am late, but will attempt this:


When I reach WL the first thing I'm going to do is_make sure my hair is straightened to swinging point ......and go to the mall, Walmart, Walgreens, Starbucks everywhere.......while wearing__a nice dress or skirt.........
 and if someone walks up to me and pulls my hair I will flip it in their face then turn round and do the swang swaang   Oops, pardon me, excuse me!
Single, so no mischief for me


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 25, 2010)

Okay...birthday is over. time to get back to the hair goal at hand here


----------



## Naturallista (Sep 25, 2010)

NikkiQ, hope you had a great birthday!!! dance7:


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 25, 2010)

grow said:


> ^^^i agree with Bigmommah, @D.Lisha, my hubby was all nonchalant at the beginning around feb/march, too and would even ask me why i was doing so much.
> 
> ya gotta admit, it wasn't easy seeing me use products for feminine parts and horse grooming products on my head, lol!
> 
> ...



Awww, thanks for that grow! That's so cute how your hubby issues out "reminders" lol
At least now I know there's HOPE in the near future 
For now i'm not going to say anything else about my hair to him and see what happens


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay...birthday is over. time to get back to the hair goal at hand here


 
What all did you do/get for your Bday missy?


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 25, 2010)

.::Random Hair Note::.
So last night? I was sooooooo lazy about my hair....I didn't even bother to M&S or even cover it up before I went to bed , i just laid on the [cotton] pillow and dosed off
So for my punishment, I moisturized it with Care-Free-Curl and threw it up in a bun
(To me that's punishment, since I usually wear my hair down on the weekends )


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 25, 2010)

We want details Ms. Nikki!

@ D.Lisha ~ If we punish ourselves I'd have to go to hair jail because I noticed some splits in 2 braids I had hanging in the front and just reached up and broke them off. 

Ok back to packing again....


----------



## notlookingback06 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi there everyone! I'm a lil' late but I'd really like to join this challenge. 
I believe that I can definitely reach WL by 2012. 

Peace & blessings!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 26, 2010)

Welcome to the fun Notlookingback06!

This is an amazing group and the folks here are encouraging to say the least. 

Btw ladies, I notice that I seem to be the largest woman in the group (working on becoming healthy so I'm not upset about it) but I notice that on my photo's that if I want to show apl I have to have my arms lifted because my arms are still very "fluffy" and the fluff can obscure the true line. 

I know that they sell those cute pre-lined tshirts but with my weight going down consistently I don't need anything else drooping while I tone =).

I wonder if I should just say that I'm SL to cut down on the confusion until I'm full apl or a bit beyond so that it's obvious even with my wings tucked close.  



notlookingback06 said:


> Hi there everyone! I'm a lil' late but I'd really like to join this challenge.
> I believe that I can definitely reach WL by 2012.
> 
> Peace & blessings!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 26, 2010)

^^your wings tucked close??? BM you are so silly!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Sep 26, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Welcome to the fun Notlookingback06!
> 
> This is an amazing group and the folks here are encouraging to say the least.
> 
> ...



No, don't do that...I don't think anything's confusing now. Even on us fluffy people, armpits are clearly visible...it's waistlines that tend to be more problematic. 
 But calling yourself SL if you're APL will be confusing, and plus it's crazy. If you worked to get somewhere, then you should claim it. Just put your hands on your hips for your length check pictures, until you feel comfortable resting them at your sides. Even many of the thinner ladies do this, because it is universally easier to see the contours of the body with the arms out and not down.
You just have to be careful not to hunch up your shoulders or tilt your head back so you can get an accurate picture.


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 27, 2010)

Thats a good idea Chaosbutterfly.

I'll just have my daughter take them from now on with my arms out. I'll just put big bows on the triceps so no one notices that they look like bags of caramel pudding. 

Nikki ~ Yes, I can be quite silly. It goes along nicely with being crazy!



Chaosbutterfly said:


> No, don't do that...I don't think anything's confusing now. Even on us fluffy people, armpits are clearly visible...it's waistlines that tend to be more problematic.
> But calling yourself SL if you're APL will be confusing, and plus it's crazy. If you worked to get somewhere, then you should claim it. Just put your hands on your hips for your length check pictures, until you feel comfortable resting them at your sides. Even many of the thinner ladies do this, because it is universally easier to see the contours of the body with the arms out and not down.
> You just have to be careful not to hunch up your shoulders or tilt your head back so you can get an accurate picture.


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 27, 2010)

QUOTE=Bigmommah;12028484]Welcome to the fun Notlookingback06!

This is an amazing group and the folks here are encouraging to say the least. 

Btw ladies, I notice that I seem to be the largest woman in the group (working on becoming healthy so I'm not upset about it) but I notice that on my photo's that if I want to show apl I have to have my arms lifted because my arms are still very "fluffy" and the fluff can obscure the true line. 

I know that they sell those cute pre-lined tshirts but with my weight going down consistently I don't need anything else drooping while I tone =).

I wonder if I should just say that I'm SL to cut down on the confusion until I'm full apl or a bit beyond so that it's obvious even with my wings tucked close.  [/QUOTE]

Aww Mommah, don't sell yourself short by claiming SL when you're really APL due to the "fluff" lol
I agree with Chaosbutterfly's suggestion to just place your hands on your hips to that your body's contours is easily depicted, therefore making the length checks more accurate 
And if you don't mind me asking, what workout are you engaging in?
I am currently working on Jillian Michael's 30-day shred (Day four for me) in hopes that it will help me loose my side-hams


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 27, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> QUOTE=Bigmommah;12028484]Welcome to the fun Notlookingback06!
> 
> This is an amazing group and the folks here are encouraging to say the least.
> 
> ...


 
Aww Mommah, don't sell yourself short by claiming SL when you're really APL due to the "fluff" lol
I agree with Chaosbutterfly's suggestion to just place your hands on your hips to that your body's contours is easily depicted, therefore making the length checks more accurate 
And if you don't mind me asking, what workout are you engaging in?
I am currently working on Jillian Michael's 30-day shred (Day four for me) in hopes that it will help me loose my side-hams


----------



## MrsIQ (Sep 27, 2010)

[/B]





Bigmommah said:


> Thats a good idea Chaosbutterfly.
> 
> I'll just have my daughter take them from now on with my arms out.*I'll just put big bows on the triceps so no one notices that they look like bags of caramel pudding.
> 
> Girl, I spit out my green tea laughing at this!!!!!!*


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 27, 2010)

D.Lisha ~ I am a fanatic for just about anything by The Firm. In total I have lost 70 or so pounds so far and I have no plans to stop. I've also taken up jogging. I like to jog on the weekends when my house seems to be full from top to bottom with teenagers lol. I'll also toss in other things like the 100 push-up challenge and belly dancing. I am committed to working out 365 days per year.

@ MrsIQ ~ I'm sorry. I didn't mean to make you spit out your tea.  *Smiles*


----------



## MrsIQ (Sep 27, 2010)

Good for you, BM!  Losing weight is a challenge and I'm glad that you are doing something about it. Keep it moving, girl!  

Thanks for mentions pushups. I need to get back on mine. I cannot do 1 standard pushup and my goal for the end of the year is ten.


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 27, 2010)

wow Mommah! you're committed to working out the whole 365 days of the year?! 
now that's commitment right there . My stamina wants to be like yours one day lol.  Have you ever tried the Insanity challenge? I started it last month sometime, but then came to the drastic conclusion that it WAS NOT for me (at least not now) So I switched over to Jillian Michael's, and I am loving it! It's more my speed (for now lol) 

Bigmommah if you don't mind me asking...what's your diet like?


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 28, 2010)

@ MrsIQ ~ Thank you for the encouragement! I can currently do 11 military style push-ups which makes me very happy and my goal is 100 in a row by the end of the year.

@ D.Lisha ~ You can do it! I believe in you and can testify that what you may not be able to do today you'll be able to do one day if you keep working on it. I have heard of Insanity but it's not something I want to try yet. I can still get a good work-out with all of my Firm equipment, I love strength training, so I'll keep at it at least until the end of the year. 

With regards to my calorie intake it fluctuates based on my calories burned during working out. It varies between 1700 - 2000, with the average being 1700. I normally consume at the high end when I'm transitioning to higher weights. I typically burn 600 calories or more in an hour of working out although I can burn 800-1000 depending on which of my tapes/dvds I'm using. 

I hope you ladies have a remarkably successful day!


----------



## grow (Sep 28, 2010)

good for you, Bigmommah!

i'm in the "can't even do one good push-up" club, lol!

you know what ladies? i was looking at my subscriptions list and saw Waist Length and thought to myself "hmmm....that sounds really long"....THEN i remembered, if it's in my subscriptions list, it's because i'm in that one too!

just the idea of having hair anywhere near my waist is soooo exciting!!!

COME ON 2012!!! and horray to anyone who can get there sooner!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 28, 2010)

I mentioned "letting my hair grow" to a friend and then I realized that it is exactly what I am doing. I would normally get a "good trim" ie hair cut by now. Or try 3 new colors for highlights on my bone straight hair. 

I am letting it grow ladies. Like a flower in bloom or a tree in its season. I'm not going to prune it, shape it or anything that will alter it's course in 2010.

I want to share one of my favorite affirmations with you all. I have a list of 8 that I say to myself every day at least once.

"I am healthy in mind, body and spirit. I look terrifice and feel terrific. I become more attractive every day, on every level: emotional, spiritual and physical. I am a shining example to others."

***HUGS***


grow said:


> good for you, @Bigmommah!
> 
> i'm in the "can't even do one good push-up" club, lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

^^^BM....you and grow are just the inspiration and motivation this thread needs


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 29, 2010)

I just want to be like Grow when I grow up!


----------



## sunbubbles (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey ladies! How many of u are relaxed?? I'm thinking about tex-laxing soon, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 29, 2010)

Ms. Sunbubbles I am a happy texlaxed lady. I'm in the midst of a long stretch but I plan to texlax in January.



sunbubbles said:


> Hey ladies! How many of u are relaxed?? I'm thinking about tex-laxing soon, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 29, 2010)

sunbubbles said:


> Hey ladies! How many of u are relaxed?? I'm thinking about tex-laxing soon, but I'm not sure yet.



 sunbubbles (<--cool name )
I'm relaxed, and to be honest.....tex-laxing hasn't even crossed my mind......at least not yet


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 29, 2010)

Random Hair Thought:
Ladies, I've discovered a "problem" area of mine.  At the back of my head, toward the lower nape area, I have hair that's much shorter than the rest as a result of a catastrophic sew-in I got last year sometime .  Any one know an effective method to remedy this?


----------



## MrsIQ (Sep 29, 2010)

Sunbubbles,

I'm about 60:40 relaxed/texlaxed. I love the thickness of my texlaxed roots, but it makes my relaxed ends look so puny. They fight sometimes, but I make them play nice!


----------



## afrochique (Sep 29, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> Random Hair Thought:
> Ladies, I've discovered a "problem" area of mine.  At the back of my head, toward the lower nape area, I have *hair that's much shorter than the rest* as a result of a catastrophic sew-in I got last year sometime .  Any one know an effective method to remedy this?



Hi DLisha,
I would suggest that you baby the area and keep it super moisturized.


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 30, 2010)

Lisha I agree with Afrochique in terms of caring for it. I'm sure it will catch up with the rest of your hair.

I'll have to post later about "Bigmommah and the Terrible, Confusing, Smhwhathappened Hair Day".


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 30, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Hi DLisha,
> I would suggest that you baby the area and keep it super moisturized.



Thanks for the input afrochique
Do you have any "special nape area" products the you would highly recommend for area at all?
I've heard of Dr. Miracle's nape balm....but I REFUSE to let any Dr. Miracle's products come close to my hair


----------



## afrochique (Sep 30, 2010)

You're welcome DLisha. I don't know if I can recommend that Dr. Miracle stuff. The smell is really intense! You can use castor oil or your regular moisturizer :S Curl, Hawaiian Silky. I don't know if your stretch your relaxers. If you don't, maybe not relaxing as frequently as the rest of your head would help?
BigMommah, what is going on over there?


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 30, 2010)

@ Afrochique ~ To be honest I don't know. Yesterday my hair just had a freak out. I simply could not tame it. It escaped from the hair zing, braid and good day pin I used. It shed like crazy and looked weird. Nothing changed in my products or their application the only thing I can say that was different was I let my hair dry in 3 braids this weekend vs roller setting and we've had less heat and humidity. 

My daughter looked at my hair last night and said it looked like it was "floating like a bad weave does" on my head. 

I co-washed, used my leave-ins, cream hairdress and put in 2 french braids because I needed to keep moving and today it's better but still off. It's as if my relaxer has just slipped off my head lol. All of my hair feels "bigger" if that makes sense. I have it pulled back with a hair zing and it feels like I have a pillow under it. I know that I have some ng at almost 10 weeks post but that wouldn't account for the ends of my hair uncurling from the braids and escaping the pins.

I know this sounds dramatic, I'm just trying to convey what I was feeling yesterday. I'm still not sure what's going on but I plan to braid my hair on Sunday and leave it alone for a week or so to see where we're going next.

In spite of my trip to the "Hairlight Zone" I'm still loving this journey and glad I'm sharing it with you all. 

***HUGS***


----------



## afrochique (Sep 30, 2010)

BigMommah, I'm glad that everything is better. <hugs>
When you air dried, did you use your scarf to lay your hair down? When I airdry, I put my scarf on after applying the leave-ins. I am almost 14 wks post so the edges are kinky aka nappy, but it doesn't bother me (its growing lol) since my hair is able to lay flat until I next mess with it.
HTH
[video=youtube;Gqst8a7NfsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gqst8a7NfsY[/video]


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 30, 2010)

D.Lisha

I heard lots of ladies swear by JBCO to help their weaker areas for fast growth. Have you tried it?


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 30, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> D.Lisha
> 
> I heard lots of ladies swear by JBCO to help their weaker areas for fast growth. Have you tried it?



^You know, I don't know why I didn't think about that. I JUST ran outta my JBCO last night, i'm going get some more and try a "JBCO+Megatek" experiment and see what happens 
Thanks for the advice NikkiQ!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 30, 2010)

No prob! I was gonna do a little research and make my own CO mix,but idk yet. Kinda scared lol


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 30, 2010)

@ Afrochique ~ It was tied down with a satin scarf. I tell you my hair just took a flight of fancy lol. Thank you so much for the suggestion/video and the support.


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok- this sounds do-able. I'm around shoulder-length/APL right now, and barring total disasters or drastic cuts, can be at BSL by mid-2011, so WL by Dec 2012 seems pretty reasonable! 
I haven't taken a hair photo in a while and don't want to straighten it just for a pic, but I'll take one in it's "natural" state and pull down a section to get an idea of starting length...
*be back w/ pic and regimen...*
ETA:


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 30, 2010)

Lord is it December yet????? I wanna see how much progress I made!!!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome BahamaMama!

Nikki I wish Jan 1, 2011 was tomorrow so I could straighten my hair, lift my wings and take my 22 week stretch, healthy hair habit having pictures of victory!

Yep I'm tired and headed to bed.

NN!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 30, 2010)

^^^I'll be 8 months post then


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 1, 2010)

You go girl! 

Before LHCF the thought of not relaxing my hair every 6-8 weeks would have been unheard of. Now I never want to relax before 12 weeks ever again.

It's interesting that when I joined the board back in '08 I didn't really get "in" to it, if you know what I mean. I joined so my daughter could look for ideas and things for transitioning to natural but I didn't think about it for me. 

Now however I have no idea what I would do without you ladies. This group has become my bastion of hair sanity in the midst of my madness lol.

***HUGS***



NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I'll be 8 months post then


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 1, 2010)

Bigmommah:--->Aww that was so sweet of you to say 
Without LHCF just WASHING my hair once EVERYWEEK would have been un-heard of  and a hassle for me
But now that i've learned the proper techniques/practices to healthy hair care....babying my hair is something I actually look FORWARD to each day


----------



## fifi134 (Oct 1, 2010)

I know I didn't officially join the challenge, but I'm doing it anyway lol. I was APL in August and am now one inch away from BSL! This completely surprised me as I thought I'd be at BSL by December. Hopefully by then I'll be at least 2 inches from where I am now. At the beginning of my hair journey, I bunned a lot, and retained a lot of length from that. So, I will be consistently bunning until December, just to flat iron for a length check. After that, I'll be bunning again. Waist length no longer seems so far away!


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 1, 2010)

Welcome Sopo144!

@ Lisha ~ One of the things that I learned recently is that I have options. A LOT of options. Texlax, natural or bone straight. Twists, braids and knots. Up-do's and let it swings.  It is very empowering, if a little addictive. =)


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 1, 2010)

sopo144 said:


> I know I didn't officially join the challenge, but I'm doing it anyway lol. I was APL in August and am now one inch away from BSL! This completely surprised me as I thought I'd be at BSL by December. Hopefully by then I'll be at least 2 inches from where I am now. At the beginning of my hair journey, I bunned a lot, and retained a lot of length from that. So, I will be consistently bunning until December, just to flat iron for a length check. After that, I'll be bunning again. Waist length no longer seems so far away!


 
WOW! That's some awesome growth. So mostly bunning huh?? What's the rest of your reggie like if you don't mind me being nosey?


----------



## fifi134 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you. I find that when my hair is out of my way and I'm not bothering it, it grows quickly. 

I wash once a week with Hello Hydration or Long Term Relationship. I detangle both with a wide tooth comb and after with a fake denman lol.

Then I apply my shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie generously throughout my hair. I then put a mixture of jojoba, castor and grapeseed oil on my ends, and bun it up.

I don't usually touch my hair again until a couple days later, or if it's feeling dry. I will spritz with water, moisturize and seal, then bun it up again.

When I'm not bunning, I have my hair in twists. I've started to get back into braidouts, but for growth, bunning is key for me. I just make sure to change the position of the bun each time.

I keep it pretty simple. I'm shamefully not a big DC'er, but will be getting back into it to combat the dryness of the winter. I think that the more you keep it simple and 'ignore' your hair per say, the more it thrives.

HTH!


----------



## BKfinest (Oct 1, 2010)

Just checking in...Ive been greasing my scalp and edges with JBCO followed by a message 2x's a week..moisturizing with NTM and sealing with hollywoods Castor Oil w/ Mink Oil.....(much lighter on my ends than JBCO).....Tomorrow I will be washing and deep conditioning with Silicone Mix...


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 2, 2010)

For the ladies here that are beyond SL, how long did it take you to get to APL from SL? just curious


----------



## Naturallista (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey everybody!  Hope all is well.  Welcome to the new joiners as well 

Bigmommah, hope you have officially made it back from the "Hairlight Zone"   I feel your pain because I've so been there before...

NikkiQ,  I'm really not good at keeping up with how long it takes my hair to grow, I really need to do better with that...anyhoo, I got my hair cut last October to neck length (shoulder, stretched) from just above bsl. [IMG]http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd277/dignont/straightback-1-1.jpg[/IMG]  

[IMG]http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd277/dignont/Bigchop-1.gif[/IMG]    

                                                                                                                 This was my starting pic for this challenge in July 

 [IMG]http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd277/dignont/JulyLengthCheck-1.jpg[/IMG]

I am now bsl again a year later(sorry, no pic yet), so... I'll guess 4-6 months   Now, I don't know if that is normal, slow, or what....  

When did you hit shoulder?


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 3, 2010)

Quick check in I'm in the last stage of the move! I am working with my pre-poo on tied down with a scarf while I finish grabbing the last of the stuff at this house and cleaning it up. 

Naturalista ~ I'm back.....I think. Since I plan to bun this week if I can find time I will post pictures of my hair when I leave for work in the morning and after I take it down at night before I do my night routine. When I say my hair is thick I mean IT'S THICK. At 10 weeks post it is becoming more obvious and I hadn't thought about just how obvious the difference would be between the 2 textures. Oh well I am grateful to have it growing and getting to know it better so viva la big hair!

I don't know when I'll be posting again this week so I wanted to wish you all a very successful week!


----------



## Naturallista (Oct 3, 2010)

Bigmommah, glad to hear you are back and yay for upcoming pictures!  You have a great week, too girl!

So, I henna'd again last night because the gray hair already started popping up!  I swear I just henna'd, but maybe not. I will have to go back to check.  Maybe I'm experiencing a little spurt, because I don't remember having to henna so quickly after an application.  Perhaps, I just didn't notice the grays in the past 

Also, the other night I had a dream that my hair was tailbone length and it looked so frickin' good :reddancer:  The weird thing is that it was straight...but I was thinking that my ultimate goal is to be hip length curly, soooooo that would land me at about tailbone straight   I'm going to call this dream a premonition!  Yep, I'm calling it now!

HHG!


----------



## MrsIQ (Oct 3, 2010)

Ladies,

I colored my hair with *gasp* permanent hair  color last night. I know I'm gonna have to keep my moisture game up and plan to bun and throw in weekly hot oil treatments. I just couldn't resist. I love black hair. Wish me luck and keep it moving toward our goal!


----------



## Drtondalia (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm new to the site. I want join this challenge. I am currently NL and my goal is WL. What should I do to get there?


----------



## sunbubbles (Oct 3, 2010)

sopo144 said:


> Thank you. I find that when my hair is out of my way and I'm not bothering it, it grows quickly.
> 
> I wash once a week with Hello Hydration or Long Term Relationship. I detangle both with a wide tooth comb and after with a fake denman lol.
> 
> ...


   thanks for sharing ur regime!! im thinking about texlaxing soon, and I know ill need a simple regime to get me to my goals.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 4, 2010)

so how was everyone's weekend?? any good hair purchases?


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 4, 2010)

Waistlength 2010 FAM!
^^@NikkiQ, my weekend was pretty laid back
Just kicked back and chilled with the fam/homegurls
Last night was supposed to be my wash night....but me and the girls got alil caught up having "gurlie-time" and acting goofy with my homeboy, that i didn't leave around 12:30 p.m. (knowing good and well that I had to be up at 9:00 for work!)
So yea..that pretty much caused my "me-time" with my hair to go OUT the door! lol.

On another note
Who baggies on a regular basis? (regular meaning at least 3x-7x's a week)

I just started doing a whole-head baggy last week sometime (almost everynight) and it keeps my hair feeling lush all day! It goes well with my religious moisturizing and sealing


----------



## afrochique (Oct 4, 2010)

Drtondalia said:


> I'm new to the site. I want join this challenge. I am currently NL and my goal is WL. What should I do to get there?



Hi,
Welcome to the challenge! What is your hair regimen like?


----------



## Danniquin (Oct 4, 2010)

Got a relaxer yesterday after a 6 month stretch. Gained some much need thickness back, but I'm never stretching that long again! I'm 1 inch from BSL I can't wait!


----------



## afrochique (Oct 4, 2010)

Danniquin, that bun is scrumptious! KUTGW.


----------



## Danniquin (Oct 4, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Danniquin, that bun is scrumptious! KUTGW.


 
Thank You!


----------



## MrsIQ (Oct 4, 2010)

D.Lisha, I baggy my bun nearly everynight. I love the way my hair  feels too. It's also helped my ends  which means no trimming!


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 4, 2010)

MrsIQ said:


> @D.Lisha, I baggy my bun nearly everynight. I love the way my hair feels too. *It's also helped my ends which means no trimming!*


 
Gurl ikr?
I'm trying to keep my ends on point until I decide to trim maybe around February sometime *shrugs*
they look fine so far, so as the old saying goes "if it ain't broke, don't fix it!" lol
thanks for sharing Mrs. IQ


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 4, 2010)

Im relaxing and dusting my ends Saturday. I would like to be full BSL by Dec on target for wl by 2012.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 4, 2010)

grow ladies grow 

only 12 more weeks until the end of the year!!!


----------



## Danniquin (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's the link to my thread with update pictures!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum6/thread501924.html


----------



## Naturallista (Oct 4, 2010)

Danniquin said:


> Here's the link to my thread with update pictures!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum6/thread501924.html



Congrats Danniquin!   Maybe you wear your bra low or the camera angle throws it off, but you look like you are already bsl to me!


----------



## Naturallista (Oct 4, 2010)

Drtondalia said:


> I'm new to the site. I want join this challenge. I am currently NL and my goal is WL. What should I do to get there?


 
Welcome to the site and the challenge! 

Everybody is different how they achieve their goals, but I think a good general rule is keep your hair super moisturized and baby your ends....most people do this by hiding them away.

What is your current regimen?


----------



## Naturallista (Oct 4, 2010)

MrsIQ said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I colored my hair with *gasp* permanent hair  color last night. I know I'm gonna have to keep my moisture game up and plan to bun and throw in weekly hot oil treatments. I just couldn't resist. I love black hair. Wish me luck and keep it moving toward our goal!



Wishing you luck!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 4, 2010)

All these awesome updates. I'm loving it!!!


----------



## tricie (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey, chicas! 

I've been passing by this thread everytime I log on, but today finally had the nerve to come on in! I'm slowly getting to APL (should be there by the end of year, or early next year), but I'm almost afraid to join thinking that I won't get there!  Here would be my starting pic:



Do you think I would make it?  

TIA!


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 5, 2010)

I am taking few minutes to catch up with you all.

Naturallista ~ Doesn't your siggy say don't just dream it, be it? Claim the dream sister, claim the dream! Also, how often do you henna your hair. I've only done it once but I want to add it as a staple. I like the color. I'm thinking once every 2 months should do it for me.

MrsIQ ~ Black hair can be so dramatic and pretty. I can't wait until December to see it at the "reveal".

Drtondalia ~ Welcome to the group. I hope you enjoy your stay.

@ D.lisha ~ How do you baggy your hair? I can't seem to find a procedure that I like. I feel as if my hair is being damaged by the edge of the cap while I sleep.

Danniquin ~ Your update pic's are awesome. Congratulations on the progress.

charmtreese ~ I think you're right on target. Your hair is lovely.

tricie ~ Welcome to the fun. This is an amazing group of women.


----------



## Naturallista (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome tricie!  You will definitely be able to make it!

Bigmommah, I would  *like* to henna once a month to keep those pesky grays under wraps, but before these last couple of times, I think I let it go three months.  Let me just say that half gray half coppery hair is not cute   So, Ima try to do better.  And you are right, I'm gonna claim it!


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 5, 2010)

Danniquin said:


> Here's the link to my thread with update pictures!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum6/thread501924.html


 
nice! 
you grow girl!!!!!
I think you'll be WL long be4 2012, personally


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 5, 2010)

Do you use the Aphoghee 2 step protein treatment? I want to re-henna my hair but it feels like it does when I use Aphogee 2 step so I don't want to use them both in the same month. I am thinking of alternating them since I won't be relaxing again until Jan 1.

And what grays are you talking about? I keep looking but I'm not seeing them. I'm going to have to claim shenanigans!



Naturallista said:


> Welcome tricie!  You will definitely be able to make it!
> 
> Bigmommah, I would  *like* to henna once a month to keep those pesky grays under wraps, but before these last couple of times, I think I let it go three months.  Let me just say that half gray half coppery hair is not cute   So, Ima try to do better.  And you are right, I'm gonna claim it!


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 5, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> I am taking few minutes to catch up with you all.
> 
> Naturallista ~ Doesn't your siggy say don't just dream it, be it? Claim the dream sister, claim the dream! Also, how often do you henna your hair. I've only done it once but I want to add it as a staple. I like the color. I'm thinking once every 2 months should do it for me.
> 
> ...



Bigmommah-My baggie reggie is pretty simple.  I just grab a medium-sized plastic bag, and place it on my head, while tying the two "handles" together at the back of my nape.  Then I proceed to throw my silk scarf over my baggie, tie it in a knot in the front of my head, and off to sleep I go. Now idk y, but for some reason, when I use a shower cap, it doesn't give me the same results as a regular plastic bag *shrugs*.


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Dlisha. I may have to give it another try when I know I am going to be bunning for a week. I'll use a bag vs a cap next time and see how I like it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 5, 2010)

The PJ in me wants to go buy a bunch of different oils and make a new mix for my pre-poo...


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 5, 2010)

Resist my sister......resist



NikkiQ said:


> The PJ in me wants to go buy a bunch of different oils and make a new mix for my pre-poo...


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 7, 2010)

Any big plans for the weekend ladies??? Only a few more weeks until length check    

can you tell I'm excited???


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 8, 2010)

I plan to pamper myself at somepoint this weekend, hair and nails. I need some ME time after this move. I am super excited about the length check. I am trying to decide on a flat iron so that I can get my hair very straight for the length check and to trim it. 



NikkiQ said:


> Any big plans for the weekend ladies??? Only a few more weeks until length check
> 
> can you tell I'm excited???


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 8, 2010)

Bigmommah no wonder we haven't seen you around!! was about to send out the search party for you


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 8, 2010)

My Uncle is getting married.  I'm probably going to take a wig.  I'm contemplating what I'm going to do with my hair this winter.  I'd like to do cornrows and wigs, but I need to learn how to cornrow.


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 8, 2010)

NikkiQ ~ I have been moving for the last 2 weeks. My grandson needed more space.  Thanks for thinking of me!

ladySarai ~ There are some good videos on you tube and the rest is practice. Have fun at the weeding.


----------



## sunbubbles (Oct 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Any big plans for the weekend ladies??? Only a few more weeks until length check
> 
> can you tell I'm excited???


 

When is length check?? Is this a group thing or are u talking about urself individually? I dont wanna be left behind!! 


OK LADIES! I have OFFICIALLY decided to texlax my hair!! I LOVE my natural hair, but the longer it gets, the more difficult it is for me to do basic things. I just dont have the time for it right now. So I figure Texlaxing will give me a happy medium (I still want a little bit of the kink)  Im SCUUURRREEED, but now that Ive spent so much time on the boards, I feel like maybe the damage I experienced with my relaxers was due to not taking care of it....................AT ALL. I was DEFINITELY a; wash my hair once a month, "moisturize" with grease (every blue moon), NEVER PROTECT, and Deep Condition WHO???........... Kinda gal.  Oh how we learn. *Kanye Shrug* Hopefully it'll be different this time around. WSL 2012 (Dec 31st) HERE I COME!!

OH YEA, and Im in an Ayurvedic Challenge so we'll see how that goes. I hope you ladies are doing ok in your hair journeys!!


----------



## afrochique (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Sunbubbles, I think Nikki means that December is getting close  .
I hope everyone is doing well. Keep growing ladies!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 10, 2010)

^^^That's exactly what I meant. Progress pics are are gonna go up in December and I can't wait to see how well everyone is doing


----------



## princessnad (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey guys.  I know I didn't officially join this challenge.  Before I was hoping to make it to WL by 2011 and MBL this year.  But for some reason, my hair had other plans.   I had a breakage and a bunch of single strand knots, so I decided that instead of hanging on to gross ends, I should get a good trim.  I am now about APL so I hope to be MBL by 2011 and WL by 2012.

Here are the pics of what I was working with before (almost BSL but stringy and unhealthy ends) and now APL. My finger is in the same spot in both pics and it represents BSL.


Now, I'm trying to figure out if I will continue to do my wash and go s and risk more single strand knots or if I should wear my hair straight and risk heat damage. 

I don't know what to do but I'm determined to maintain healthy hair and grow it to my goal.

I am 4a (some 3c) natural with fine hair and medium to low density.

Any advice would be appreciated and I hope I can join this challenge!


----------



## Naturallista (Oct 11, 2010)

Bigmommah, no I have never used Aphoghee, but alternating them sounds like a safe be to avoid that pesky protein overload.  I think henna is all the protein my hair can handle.  And believe me, you, the grays are there!  Concentrated in the front, on the right side (think Lillian Munster)  It will be cool when I'm 50, but not now...That's why I am a henna fiend  Ooh and congrats on surviving your move (never fun).  Hope you like your new digs...

sunbubbles, good luck with the telax!

princessnad, oh those ssk!  I just had to go through my hair and cut a few loose   Have you tried twist out/twist and curl/braid outs?  If you have fine hair, I'd be weary of the heat and wash n' go's can be trouble as you known, so I think this could be a good alternative for you- it helps to stretch the hair out...then you can bun which ever "out" you choose to use for added protection.  I love wash n' go's but I had to put the kabosh on them (for a while, anyway).  I wash, put my hair in one big twist, clip it up and let dry.  When dry, I usually bun with spin pins and call it a day.  I don't know, maybe that will help.  Let us know!

NikkiQ, I'm excited for length checks, too!  I can't wait to see everyones progress


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm really liking this braid and wig combo I got going on right now. My hair seems to be doing well and I'm not tempted to flat iron at all! Normally I get that itch and say "oh screw it! i'm taking these suckers out NOW!!!!" just so I can flat iron it. Sad huh?


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 11, 2010)

Naturallista ~ Which brand of henna do you use? My first time batch was mixed up by a wonderful Indian woman who lives too far away now for me to get more from, so I'll have to mix my own. I actually really enjoy my digs, or I will when I finally have everything where I want it and clean. 

sunbubbles ~ I love being texlaxed and even though I gave serious thought to transitioning I will probably continue with texlaxing. I hope that your hair turns out exactly like you want it to.

princessnad ~ I normally rollerset on Sat and then put my hair in a ps until I wash again on Wednesday. I'm learning to braid and 2 strand flat twist my hair so the possibilities are endless.

NikkiQ ~ Your enthusiasm is contagious. I seriously want to texlax in December but I am going to do my best to hold on until Jan 1st. I'll just be the last to post my progess but I'll be in this thread like a hawk ready to ooh and ahhh for the rest of the group.

***HUGS***


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 11, 2010)

^^^and I'll be ready to ooh and ahh at your results Bigmommah


----------



## wish4length (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll post an update pic in November.....provided I can locate my camera......


----------



## Naturallista (Oct 12, 2010)

Bigmommah, I use Jamila   from here.  

Don't tire yourself out too much from cleaning 

wish4length, yay for the early update pic in November- you better find that camera! jk


----------



## Drtondalia (Oct 12, 2010)

Glad to be here and thanks for welcoming me. 

I have all natural hair. I haven't had a relaxer in almost 7 years. My hairdresser/ very good friend believes that this system of growing my hair will never work. She says I have to get my hair trimmed every 4-6 weeks. I normally keep my hair cut in layers but in the last two months I decided to let it grow. My bang has grown to my chin but the back just wasn't getting longer. Her answer for this dilema was that everyones hair growth has a stopping point. 

Ok so I'm confused. Thats the reason I went searching for a real answer. I found a book by Cathy Howse and this site. I see so many women that are growing their hair long and I know it is possible for me too. 

I took this info into my appointment and shared it with her. She told me that if I wash my hair that much I will lose all the moisture. This has been my friend and hairdresser since i was 14. What should i say to her? Or should I just stop going to get service?


----------



## Charz (Oct 12, 2010)

My starting pic is in my siggy.

Oh I forgot my Regimen.

I wash my hair every 2-3 weeks. On wash day I:

Detangle with Hairveda Moist 24/7 Conditioner and put my hair in 10 twists
Shampoo with a non-sls cleanser
Do a Protein Treatment (I am colored natural and use heat)
DC my hair
Use a leave in

Then either

A. Twist my hair- wear it in twists for 7 days and then a twistout/bun for 7 days

or

B. Rollerset and flat iron my hair- wear it straight/in a bun, and then braidout everyday


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2010)

Charz your color is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## tricie (Oct 12, 2010)

*tricie* checking in! 

Thanks, bigmommah and Naturlista!  Ya'll have encouraged me to take the plunge and be in the challenge!  

My *starting pic* is the same as the one posted before:



My *regimen* is:

-while out of braids, wet bunning w/phony pony, twistouts, or flexi-rod sets
-co-washing and dc'ing in between these styles
-microbraids (done carefully and *not* tight) for 2 1/2 to 3 months, then removed and rest for about a month or so
-staple products: Cantu shea butter leave-in, henna, oils (EVOO, EVCO, JBCO, jojoba, shea), and a _host_ of other products but, because I'm a big pj, there are too many to name here! 

I'm praying that I make it to APL by the end of the year so that it will be my starting point for next year.  Best of luck to everyone on our journey to waist length...woo hoo!


----------



## Charz (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks NikkiQ


----------



## afrochique (Oct 12, 2010)

^^ Your hair is yummy!
I will be bunning for a while so I can take a break from the wigs.


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello Beautiful Ladies!

I'm glad that we have new people joining us and that this is a "safe" thread and challenge to be a part of. I ventured out into a few of the other threads and forums and it made me appreciate the support, encouragement and politeness found here even more.

I am currently just pulling my hair back into a pony tail with a hair zing type thing and tucking the ends under. Time and energy are at a premium right now. I am still co-washing, moisturizing and sealing just not working on creating my updo's like I was. After this weekend things should be back to normal as the move is over and the painter is finished so now it's just finishing putting everything away and hosting my brother-in-law's graduation dinner on Sat.

I was going to try and henna my hair this weekend but there isn't time for it so I'll hold off until the first weekend of November which puts me at needing more protein right before my texlax in January.

Lastly I have to say that I am pretty excited at the fact I will 12 weeks post on Sunday and other than those few days of "wha haapen" my hair has remained fairly manageable.

All the best to you!


----------



## Drtondalia (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone!! I finally got around to taking my starter pics.


----------



## Drtondalia (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry I had no idea they would come out that big.


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 13, 2010)

oh, we have newbies!
 newbies, welcome to the Waistlength 2012 fam.

@Bigmommah, girl just reading your posts made me alil out of breath lol. I'm glad the move is going smoothly for ya thus far .

@Charz, I agree with NikkiQ, your haircolor is the biznezz 

Checking in:
So I am currently 5 weeks post, this past monday (wow time flies! I still feels like I JUST relaxed a few days ago ). Since i've discovered the baggie method, this stretch has been much easier than the last .

HHG Ladies!


----------



## Charz (Oct 13, 2010)

afrochique Drtondalia 

Thanks so much ladies. I get it done a Aveda, 2-3 times a year!


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 13, 2010)

D.Lisha ~ You are too funny. I get to catch my breath starting this Sunday. I don't have anything else major coming up until the holidays so other than decorating and crafting a few things I'm good. My grandson's first birthday party has been planned since he was a month old so all we need are the folks to show up. 

Yes, yes I do have a bit of OCD and no, I'm not ashamed to admit it. =P


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 13, 2010)

Bigmommah: It's ok to be alil OCD sometimes lol. Excatly when is your grandson's birthday? Sound like he may be alil Scorpio like myself


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 13, 2010)

His birthday is December 22nd.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 13, 2010)

Still chugging along in my beehive. I'm almost ready to order a few more wigs, but I think I might wait until Black Friday to see if there are any awesome sales going on at hairsisters.com


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 14, 2010)

NikkiQ ~ What type/style wig are you looking to buy this time? I need to buy a good hair wax/stick for my edges but I'll need it Waaaay before Black Friday. I need to stop by Sally's and buy one, along with nail polish thinner and more Infusium 23.

Have a groovy day ladies!


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 14, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Still chugging along in my beehive. I'm almost ready to order a few more wigs, but I think I might wait until Black Friday to see if there are any awesome sales going on at hairsisters.com


 

I dont NEED anymore wigs, but I'll probably get a few next time they have a sale.  (since when has need ever stopped us,, lol)

I'm liking my braids too (mine aren't cornrowed though).  It's so simple to deal with and this morning I washed and conditioned before work.  I def think this will help me keep my routine going since i dont have to deal with all the extra detangling/styling on wash days


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 14, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> @NikkiQ ~ What type/style wig are you looking to buy this time? I need to buy a good hair wax/stick for my edges but I'll need it Waaaay before Black Friday. I need to stop by Sally's and buy one, along with nail polish thinner and more Infusium 23.
> 
> Have a groovy day ladies!


 
I need quick and easy wigs for work and my promotional jobs. Been looking at a little of everything really. Got a few of each(LF,full cap,halfies) on my list.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 15, 2010)

ladysaraii said:


> I dont NEED anymore wigs, but I'll probably get a few next time they have a sale.  (since when has need ever stopped us,, lol)
> 
> I'm liking my braids too (mine aren't cornrowed though).  It's so simple to deal with and this morning I washed and conditioned before work.  I def think this will help me keep my routine going since i dont have to deal with all the extra detangling/styling on wash days


 
Braids are most def a time saver and helps me maintain my sanity during this transition lol. I have to text my stylist next week to see if she's open the following week to get my beehive redone. after 4 weeks, they are crazy loose.


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 18, 2010)

I didn't have a chance to do my hair this weekend so I plan to wash, dc and do a knot out for the rest of the week. This weekend I plan to frenchbraid my hair into an updo to take me through the rest of the month. I plan to henna my hair the 1st Sat in November and then just keep french braiding my hair until we take our family portrait when I'll switch back to a knot out. December will be spent in braids and then.....TEXLAX Jan 1st!

I hope you all have a super successful week!


----------



## Drtondalia (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone!! Just checking in to say hi. I have decided that my new style will be a roller set. Does anyone know which rollers I should use for the best outcome on my hair. I'm not sure what I would be labeled as but I'm guessing in the 4 range. I want to get away from all the direct heat for a while and see what that does for my hair. 

My husband thinks I've gone hair crazy. ("I've been givining complete strangers tips on getting healthy hair. That's me though, I like to share the love..lol") He thinks I'm using "my new hair fetish" as he calls it to divert my attention away from the finishing touches for my book. 

He dosen't have a clue. Anyway, hope everyone is having a great day....HHG!!


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm an avid reader do you mind sharing a bit about your book?

Also, with regards to the rollers it will depend on what you want the finished "look" to be. 

TTYS!



Drtondalia said:


> Hi Everyone!! Just checking in to say hi. I have decided that my new style will be a roller set. Does anyone know which rollers I should use for the best outcome on my hair. I'm not sure what I would be labeled as but I'm guessing in the 4 range. I want to get away from all the direct heat for a while and see what that does for my hair.
> 
> My husband thinks I've gone hair crazy. ("I've been givining complete strangers tips on getting healthy hair. That's me though, I like to share the love..lol") He thinks I'm using "my new hair fetish" as he calls it to divert my attention away from the finishing touches for my book.
> 
> He dosen't have a clue. Anyway, hope everyone is having a great day....HHG!!


----------



## Drtondalia (Oct 18, 2010)

I wanted to go for the extra curly look. Kinda like Corinne Bailey Rae.

I have a few books. Below is the first chapter of one I'm working on now called Mrs Quinten Fletcher. Not sure if this will be the final name yet. Let me know what you think.  Here goes:

CHAPTER 1







This story started when I woke up and realized that I was indeed living a lie. My family had no idea of the truth of my life. (Or should I say lives.) Here I am 5:30 in the am on a Saturday morning mentally preparing to leave my boyfriend Q and mines new apartment located in the lovely Northeast section of Philadelphia. After starring at the ceiling for five more minutes while my mind raced with my thoughts. I try to slip out beneath his arm. I don't want to wake him and have to hear the whole sermon about me taking one morning off from the gym, me staying home and sleeping in with him or us watching Saturday morning cartoons together. All things I do want to do some Saturdays, but I have to stay on schedule. I'm afraid if I stray from my routine my life will fall apart.





My left foot almost makes it to the floor and I think I'm home free but he wakes up.



After stretching and yawning he says to my back, "Lay back down, I thought you said you were staying home with me today?"





"Now you know I never said I was taking a day off from the gym," I say with a chuckle, still not turning to look at him. I'm too afraid he will see the expression of a liar all over my face. Cause the truth be told, I did say I would stay home today. But that was only because we were in the middle of love making last night and when he knew he had me at that point, he slowed his stroke and whispered in my ear, "So it's us all day tomorrow right?" "Yes!" I said in more of a gasp than actual words.



He then drove deep into me, hitting that spot with perfect aim while asking, "So, no gym talk in the morning right?"



I replied with, "No. Please do it again Q."



Then he sealed the deal with, "Only if you promise not to leave this bed in the morning."



He had me and he knew it. I was on edge. I needed to finish so badly that his wish was my command, "Ok, I won't leave."



That's all he needed to hear. My man went to work. Finished me off and climaxed with me. While I'm gasping for air and reaching for the glass of water on my bedside stand, he kisses my forehead as you would a child then proceeds to the bathroom to flush the condom. I was so caught up in the moment that I forgot that there was no way in hell that I could stay in all day the next day.





So here we are on the brink of an argument about the only issue we ever argue about. I can feel his disappointment striking my back. So now I have to do damage control. I have to think fast cause me just giving him some is not going to work this time.





"Now you know if I start getting all fat then you gonna be tripping," I finally turn to face him sitting back in the spot I formerly occupied.



He half laughs and I know he's not buying it. "Truthfully, I'm looking forward to you putting on a few pounds. We been together long enough. My mom loves you. I'm a need a seed soon."





I love when he shows his age. I think his being younger than me is what turned me on about him when I met him. Yeah, that's what sealed the deal.



I lean over and plant a kiss on his cheek look up into his eyes and say, "How do you ask a woman to have your child before you ask to marry her. Do you expect me to be satisfied with just being your 'baby's momma'?"



I have lain down on my side facing him. He is on his side propped up on his elbow. "Now you know I want you to be my wife too."





"But in what order?" I ask running my fingers across his chest



He looks at me like he is in deep thought. From just the look in his eyes I can tell Q loves me with his whole heart. That scares the hell out of me cause I think I feel the same way. But I shouldn't be feeling this way. We weren't supposed to get this far. He was just meant to be this thing I did once. He is only 22 for god's sake. Here I am 35 years old. What was I thinking?





I met Q while on a girl's night out a little over a year and a half ago. He was tall and handsome. He was the breath of fresh air I needed at the time.



We talked on the phone for hours on end about everything and nothing at all. Most of these conversations were during my workday. So it's a good thing that I have a career that is flexible. It just felt good to have this new relationship. I felt young again. Then to top it all off he had his **** together. He knows where he is going in life and is just about there. I convinced myself that it was OK to deal with him.



He was on the right path and not some dude that was hanging on the corner all day. That and I just didn't think it was going to go that far. Just some fun, a few sexual escapades and then it would more than likely be over when he realized he wasn't getting the attention he deserved.





But that wasn't the case. This young boy has staying power. In the last year and a half we went from me spending a couple of hours at his apartment a week to him giving me a key to come and go as I pleased. To him moving closer to where I work so that the commute wouldn't be as long and I would stay overnight more often. To me actually living here. But I still only live here part time.





Q has never been to my house and he doesn't even trip about it. The only thing he trips about is that I don't come home every night.





In the beginning I tried to stop things from moving in the direction they were moving in. But he makes me feel so good that sometimes I just give in. I know I'm wrong for letting things get this far with us but what am I going to do? How do I stop it? I don't know so I just keep my tracts covered. It's tiring though. Some days I just wish that it all would end.



But when he looks at me the way he is now, I just want us to work. I want to disappear with him and start my life over. I want to be Mrs. Quinton Fletcher.


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 18, 2010)

Drtondalia: You just made all of my work come to a halt with that passage.  Lol, as homegurl stated in the passage "it had me"
I'm looking forward to the launch of this book! I want to know where ol girl was going && what's the deal with her!
And wow...she's 35 and he's only 22? Um, Imma need for you to give me an EXACT description of what she looks like to pull her something like that! lol


Anywho,  ladies  how's everything going with you all?

Hair Thoughts:
-->So yea..i'm currently 6 weeks post. This stretch is going more smoothly than the last one for the most part.  Although my edges are becoming alil more rebellious.....I just slap some elasta QP Mango Butter on them to whip them back in shape . 
.........On another note: I've never been a wig-person...but all of sudden I've got the urge to "look into" them alil more. (NikkiQ...I think you're beginning to rub off on me chick! )


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 18, 2010)

_ DELETED_...accidently posted the same thing twice


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 18, 2010)

Drtondalia ~ I like it!

D.Lisha ~ I know just what you mean about NikkiQ and the wigs. I don't buy wigs or weave hair but she makes me wish I did!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 18, 2010)

my bad at D.Lisha and Bigmommah

I'm actually about to wash my 2 top girls now and I have a few more in the works to purchase next. I didn't think my wig fetish would rub off on you guys. You should see how we are in the Hide Your Hair challenge. That's all we talk about are wigs we plan on buying


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 20, 2010)

Been a while, just checking in!

Currently in cornrows. Pleased to say I've got hangtime though. My braids reach almost APL 

So when it's out I can't WAIT!

Of course I still need a trim, but I feel like I'm moving in the right direction with my hair.

Sidebar: I'm thinking about getting a BKT, but I'm not sure... I really like being "Natural", no chemicals... But the BKT isn't permanent so will I still be natural? ::bbm can't look face::

Thoughts?


----------



## sunbubbles (Oct 20, 2010)

Hay Ladies! Soooooo Ive officially noticed that my hair is stupid loose since the BKT thing. I think Ive heat damaged it a little bit because Ive already washed all the BKT out! GGGRRRRRRR! Oh well, I did  a deep protein treatment in preparation for my texlax on friday and it shrunk up alot (almost to its normal state) so Im not too worried about it. I plan on texlaxing on Friday. Ive been doing mad research for the past couple months, so hopefully im all set. I feel so weird about this big change , but Im ready!!!!!


----------



## afrochique (Oct 20, 2010)

*Sunbubbles* I  hope everything works out well.
I am currently trying to get a PS that will give me a break from the wigs. Still hanging in there, all the way to 2012 lol.


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 20, 2010)

Hair update:
So yea, I washed my hair last night, DC'd overnight, and threw it into a bun to let it air-dry for the rest of the day, so far so good 
NikkiQ: So, what website do you purchase your wigs from? (I think I'm beginning to undergo a wig tranformation )


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^I normally order them from hairsisters, but I've been looking around for other sites that may have more options.


----------



## sunbubbles (Oct 21, 2010)

Hhhhmmmm, why is this thread suddenly becoming my favorite? Lol, I think this might be the 1st challenge that I actually stick to!


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 21, 2010)

^^sunbubbles: This is my favorite thread, because to me...it feels like "home base" 
Not to knock the other threads or anything.....but, I feel like i'm part of a close-knit family when I come here . I mean check out the posts:
--We check on each other
--Make sure each other is doing well
--Provide encouragement 
--Help resolve each other's issue (if it's in our power)
*sigh* I love these ladies! lol


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 21, 2010)

NikkiQ: *off to browse hairsisters.com with credit card in hand*


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 21, 2010)

okay now...don't blame it on me if you create a wig monster


----------



## jujubelle (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello ladies. Checkin in. stickin to the reggy. How is everyone else doin?


----------



## Danniquin (Oct 22, 2010)

I joined the castor oil challenge on hairlista! I apply JBCO to my scalp every other day and adding 3 tbs to my deep conditioner. Hoping for some serious growth


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 22, 2010)

D.Lisha ~ This feels like home to me too. I need to get in contact with Soldierforhair to see how she's doing.

NikkiQ ~ If anyone could inspire me to get into the wig game it would be you.You rock those styles like there's no tomorrow.

sunbubbles ~ I know what you mean about this group. There is something about the ladies of this thread that keep me checking and rechecking at least twice a day, even if I don't always have time to post.

Danniquin ~ I am in a castor oil challenge here at LHCF and I don't know about extra growth but I can tell you that an area that I thought would never thicken and grow, my nape, is well on it's way to recovery from my thyroid imbalance.

***HUGS***


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 22, 2010)

NikkiQ: I was up on the site...and all I can say is WOW...there are some nice ones up there..and for fairly reasonable prices.
How about when I got on there...I realized... I really need to watch a Wig tutorial video or something O.O
As crazy as it sounds...I don't even know where to begin when it comes to wig wearing (don't judge me!)
I mean..I know you braid your hair in cornrows first..then after that do you jst place the wig on top of that? I've heard something about a "net-cap" or something...where does that come into play at? (boy do I sound slow! lol)


Checkin in:
So apparently I've been sleeping on the scarf method *choir sings "hallelujah!*.  Just the other night I grew tired of my raggedy edges.  I would usually brush it off as "oh well at least I can see my hair is growing " but blah...i did want to look presentable in the work place, you know? So that night as I was doing my M&S session....I decided to comb all of my hair back..and apply some elasta QP Mango Butter to the edges and my nape.  Then I tied the scarf securley around my edges..and in the morning? VOILA! My edges were laid DOWN! No Gel! No Heat...nada! And the best part? It remained like that ALLLLLL DAY! . I mean it's really amazing...you can't even tell that i'm 6-weeks post . 

That is all......


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey ladies! I'm just checkin in since I haven't in a while. I love how ya'll are so motivated and upbeat. It's really awesome! Well I'm doing some little pixie (box, whatever u wanna call it) braids. I think I'll end up with about 20-26 of them. I have half my head done right now. I think I'm gonna keep these in until Thanksgiving and then straighten so I can trim. KUTGW everyone!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 22, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> NikkiQ: I was up on the site...and all I can say is WOW...there are some nice ones up there..and for fairly reasonable prices.
> How about when I got on there...I realized... I really need to watch a Wig tutorial video or something O.O
> As crazy as it sounds...I don't even know where to begin when it comes to wig wearing (don't judge me!)
> *I mean..I know you braid your hair in cornrows first..then after that do you jst place the wig on top of that? I've heard something about a "net-cap" or something...where does that come into play at?* (boy do I sound slow! lol)




Lol a wig cap? I wear one to protect my braids from being snagged or being exposed under the wig. Keeps everything sorta together under there. When you put the wig on (depending on if you  get a half wig, full cap, or lacefront aka LF) you can either slide the teeth into a spot under one of your braids or you can use bobby pins to secure them at the temples.


----------



## Drtondalia (Oct 23, 2010)

Good Day All!!

Well I finally tried to do a roller-set on my 100% natural 4a hair and it came out ok I think. I had just DC'd and at first it seemed like it just wasn't working. My hair was shriveling up into lets just call it tight thickness..lol and I was getting really discouraged. I used the perm rods and the magnetic rollers just to see the results of each. I can say that I like the perm rod results better but I think I need a bigger size than I used this time. 
Let me know what you think! HHG!


----------



## Naturallista (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey everybody!  

Long time, no talk.  I've pretty much been lurking because I've been so frickin' busy with school, life, and what not...

Anyway, glad to see the joint is still jumpin and people are doing well.  

Haven't really been doing much to my hair lately, but it is time for a henna (stupid grays) and a dc.  Eh, I don't know, maybe Monday.  I've been going through conditioner like a fiend and I'm starting to get worried- I see lots of $$$$ in my future with wl hair.  I can only imagine what it will be like for you ladies with thicky thick hair.  *sigh* 

It's starting to take a long time to wash my hair- I actually have to part it now, which is something that I never thought that I would have to do .   Also,I have switched up my sealing oil from evoo to jojoba oil and I like it. Think I'll save the evoo for salads and drizzling 

Drtondalia, love your roller-set!  That is definitely something I wish I could master, but the times I have tried have been a big FAIL.  What ever happened with your hairdresser friend?  I would have had to cut her loose, but you are probably nicer than I.  

December is coming and I can't wait to see everyone's hair!  I'm crossing my fingers for mid-back because that will be a milestone for me- my longest hair ever!  Fingers crossed for everyone to meet their hair goals!

HHG *hugs*


----------



## afrochique (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey ladies,
Just checking in. So, I gave up on bunning and decided to go back to my faithful ol' wigs. I can't cornrow so I make 10 big braids and tuck them under to keep my ends protected. I am 19 weeks post today and trying to stay away from heat until the end of the year. HHG


----------



## Naturallista (Oct 23, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> NikkiQ: I was up on the site...and all I can say is WOW...there are some nice ones up there..and for fairly reasonable prices.
> How about when I got on there...I realized... I really need to watch a Wig tutorial video or something O.O
> As crazy as it sounds...I don't even know where to begin when it comes to wig wearing (don't judge me!)
> I mean..I know you braid your hair in cornrows first..then after that do you jst place the wig on top of that? I've heard something about a "net-cap" or something...where does that come into play at? (boy do I sound slow! lol)
> ...



The scarf has definitely saved my life.  I'm growing out bangs and I try not to brush my hair back into my pony's and buns -that scarf is the only thing keeping from looking like a crazed crackhead


----------



## MrsIQ (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Still bunning it until Dec when I touch up.  I started adding castor oil to my scalp and I'm hoping that I get some growth and thickness from it.  We'll see. 

Just over 2 months to the reveal.  What we gonna see?


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^Gonna see lots of NG from me 

But I'm actually thinking about trying a BKT out. Anyone ever gave it a try and what were your results?


----------



## rockstar (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm getting bored with my hair. I'm in the Curly 'Til Christmas challenge. I was going to straighten for my birthday, but instead I'm saving my pass for an advertising conference I am going to. I've been diffusing and wet bunning, and I need something different. I love wearing my hair out, but I have SO much of hair, it becomes cumbersome. I want two-strand twists, but I'm not patient enough to sit and do them. Decisions decisions...does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Drtondalia (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey Everybody! 

I hope everyone is doing well.

I have only been at this for a few weeks and though I have read the Cathy Howse book, I still don't really have a clue. 

Friday I DC'd and I kinda made my own DC with melted Shea Butter, EVOO, coconut oil, and VO5 Moisture Milks Conditioner. 



My hair came out soft but kinda greasy at the same time.

I then proceeded to do a roller set which came out OK, (I posted pics in my album) but here I am a few days later and it looks like I have a brillo pad on my head. 



I want to use a protective style but my hair is 100% natural and nappy to a fault. Oh yeah and it's thick as possible. 

I'm starting to get nervous because I'm so used to my hair looking a certain way. But I don't want to go to the shop and gett all that heat put on it cause then I have a bunch of breakage.  

So could you all help me and let me know what I am doing right and what I'm doing wrong. I'm going to wash my hair tonight but I'm not sure what to do with it after that?



Help Me! 

Signed; THE FRIZZY HAIR BANDIT


----------



## amazing possibilities (Oct 25, 2010)

Please count me in. I am currently in the MBL 2011 Challenge and would definitely be interested in joining this one. I'll post my pics by the end of the week.

I'm currently grazing APL because of a recent trim. 

Here's my regimen:

Pre-poo - Virgin Coconut Oil (overnight)

Wash - Joico K-Pak Shampoo

Deep Condition - 1. Joico K-Pak Intense Reconstructor (10 - 15 minutes heat)

2. Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm (10 - 15 minutes heat)

Moisturize Scalp - Virgin Coconut Oil 

Seal - Apoghee Essential Oils

Vatika Hair Oil


----------



## afrochique (Oct 25, 2010)

Drtondalia
My suggestions are in blue.

Friday I DC'd and I kinda made my own DC with *melted Shea Butter, EVOO, coconut oil, and VO5 Moisture Milks Conditioner. *
 My hair came out soft but kinda *greasy *at the same time.
I think your hair was greasy because you used too many oils. Try to use one oil at a time to see which one your hair prefers or establish a ratio that works without the greasiness.

I then proceeded to do a roller set which came out OK, (I posted pics in my album) but here I am *a few days later and it looks like I have a brillo pad on my head. *
After DC your hair, did you apply a leave-in conditioner? 
It is also important to keep your hair moisturized as you see necessary. This will keep your hair soft, moisturized and avoid breakage.

 I want to *use a protective style but my hair is 100% natural and nappy to a fault*. Oh yeah and it's thick as possible. 
You could try bunning as a protective style to protect your ends.

I'm starting to get nervous because I'm so used to my hair looking a certain way. But I don't want to go to the shop and *get all that heat put on it cause then I have a bunch of breakage*.  You are right about keeping away from frequent heat styling. It will help with retention. Or you can blowdry on a cool setting to keep tangles away.

So could you all help me and let me know what I am doing right and what I'm doing wrong. I'm going to wash my hair tonight but I'm not sure what to do with it after that?
I think it is important for you to come up with a *regimen* that includes: 
-Washing and DC  - Moisturizing and sealing  - Protective styling (wigging, bunning, weaving_ whatever works for you). 



Help Me! 

Signed; THE FRIZZY HAIR BANDIT[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Oct 25, 2010)

I thought I joined this challenge? If it's not too late, I still want to join. Here are my starting pictures.


My regimen
I cowash at least 5xs a week, even in the winter. I cowash with cheap conditioners like Suave, V05, etc. I'm not one of those people who gets sick if their head is wet. I have reduced my combing a lot. I only comb my hair once a week. I finger comb a few times a week. After the cowash, I put in a leave-in conditioner (or two). I am stepping up my game on sealing. I have started sealing with olive butter. I also steam my hair 2xs a week. I DC a few times a week. I usually slap on the DC and go to bed. I will do more S&D. 

August 2010


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^Girl bye you need to be in the WL 2011 challenge


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 25, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ^^^Girl bye you need to be in the WL 2011 challenge


 
Co.signing with this! lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 25, 2010)

I 3rd that notion!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^
LOL Dang ya'll why can't I be down?!?!?!?!?!?!? I need to cut 1-2 inches. I don't know if I get the full 6 inches of growth every year. We will see where I am in December 2011.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 25, 2010)

Of course you can be down! lol Just sayin....don't be surprised if you reach your goal sooner than expected


----------



## Drtondalia (Oct 26, 2010)

@afrochique: :notworthy Thanks so much for all your help. Last night I washed and conditioned my hair. Then I sprayed it with aphogee leave in conditioner. I put my hair in like ten big twists and sat under the dryer for 20 minutes on low/warm. My hair was still damp as I proceeded to two strand twist with QP Mango Butter and sealed each one with coconut oil. My hair was soft and moisturized when I untwisted them this morning. The only problem I had was that I rolled my twists on my satin covered rollers and I must have done it too tight or rolled them in the wrong direction cause my curls were going everywhere. 

You live and you learn!!
Tonight I will re-twist them and leave them be. 
Feeling a lot better than I was yesterday....the frizz is gone!


----------



## amazing possibilities (Oct 27, 2010)

Ladies, you are a huge inspiration to me. I've never felt this motivated to take care of my hair. Before coming to LHCF, I always felt like putting anything on my ends would weigh my hair down. As a result, I ended up with split ends. I constantly had to chop the ends off to try to make it look healthy. Now I'm sealing the ends, but alternating between Coconut Oil and Vatika Oil. I told my SO, that I'm now using the same thing that my grand mom tried to get me to use when I was younger. Growing up in South America, my grand mom who's Indian would make pure coconut oil and try to get me to use it on my skin and hair. I detested the smell and associated its use with people who couldn't afford to buy commercially made products . . . I was young and was having none of it. Now, I wish that I let her have her way. My mom had no idea how to care of a biracial hair, so left it in the hands of hairdressers who I now know didn't understand either.

I feel like now like I have a family of women who understand and can help me on my journey to healthier hair.

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome to our new members!

I'm using black tea rinses and french braids to finish my stretch. I have lead hairs and ng galore and am doing my best to not cut or "play" in my hair because I have a horrible habit of breaking off ssk's and twisting my bone straight ends until it tangles with the texlaxed part and then....well I think you get the picture.

On a happier note my hair is definitely growing and is pretty darn healthy. I need to find something to put on my hair when I braid it to help it hold a bit better since I am just learning to french braid and my braids aren't very tight. I'll take a picture of it and post it soon. 

I plan to henna my hair on November 6th and that should take care of my hard core protein until I get ready for my texlax in Jan.

Have a groovy day!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 27, 2010)

So I plan on taking my braids out this coming Tuesday and I can't wait! It'll be 5 weeks and I'm anxious to see my progress. But alas...my hair will go back in hiding soon afterwards.


----------



## Drtondalia (Oct 27, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Welcome to our new members!
> 
> I plan to henna my hair on November 6th and that should take care of my hard core protein until I get ready for my texlax in Jan.
> 
> Have a groovy day!


 
What is Texlax?


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 27, 2010)

Drtondalia ~ Texlax is a relaxer that is deliberately underprocessed. There are several ways to go about it; from mixing in oils, to applying the relaxer and rinsing it out without smoothing, and other variations.

I personally apply my relaxer with minimal smoothing because I prefer my curl pattern to be loosened more than many ladies do.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 27, 2010)

Mrs. Verde 

do you have a fotki or something a sista can stalk??? b/c your hair droolicious!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Oct 27, 2010)

Nikki Q - I do but you would be very disappointed.  I haven’t been very good about taking pictures.  I do have an album on this site.


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 27, 2010)

My last roller set on Sat didn't dry all the way so I just pinned it up and then wore it in a messy side pony tail on Sunday and then braided it up Sun night. I still don't have pictures of this braided style but I hope to take some before I take my hair down Friday.

I'm currently 13 weeks post. Oh yeah and I told y'all I had wings .


----------



## Drtondalia (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Everybody!

It has been an eventfull week for my hair. After trying the twist out style It only lasted one day the I looked like a puff ball. I then tried the wash & go but it just wasn't working. Unfortunately I would up washing, conditioning, sitting under the hooded dryer, and flat ironing my hair last night. There is a big chunk of hair in the back that feels like brillo. I've never felt anything like it in my hair. 

So I'm wondering if I split a bunch of my ends with all the activity this week? And it so what the heck do I do now. I tried putting it in a bun but my husband said it makes me look like an old lady, plus I couldn't get the edges in the back to lay down.

I have watched like a million how to videos on twist outs, braid outs, roller sets, buns and puffs. I just don't seem to be able to get any really good results. Is there any way I can get my hair to grow in and use my flat irons on a regular basis?

I am getting discouraged again and my family isn't very supportive with husband commenting that I need to just go back to my old style "cause i look like kizzie". 

Trying not to be a brat about all this.....I don't usually complain about anything. I just hate when I can't get stuff right .


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 29, 2010)

Drtondalia: 
Welcome to the family chicka ...you sound like me when I first embarked on my HHJ lol.  Although I'm no "hair style" guru (I can't even BRAID RIGHT), I willl try to offer as much helpful advice on the subject as much as I can lol.  Now for starters, what products are you using for your hair? What kinda moisturizer are you using? What kinda shampoo/conditioner are you using? Do you moisturize and seal  on a regular basis? From what you're saying about the a patch of your hair having a "brillo-pad" like feel....your hair may be on the  porous side.   See This Article on Porosity

And for your edges to lay down gurl let me introduce you to the SCARF METHOD  This method has to be by far...one of my most utilized methods! Ok so what you do is grab some of your favorite moisturize/leave-in conditioner and apply it to your edges.  Then proceed to brush it in to make sure it is evenly distributed. Finally take a silk scarf and tie it around your edges overnight or for a couple of minutes (if you're in a hurry) and BOOM your edges will be laid DOWN! Believe me 
Now mind you...this is MY preferred method.
If you'd like to hear some more methods check out  this thread
Hope this help! 
Don't give up gurl, you have to keep at it, in order to perfect it..after all happens overnight...right?


----------



## Drtondalia (Oct 29, 2010)

D.Lisha Ok so these are all the products I've been using:

Aphogee shampoo for damaged hair
Aphogee keratin 2 minute reconstructor
V05 moisture milks conditioner
Aphogee provitamin leave-in conditioner
Aphogee keratin & green tea restructurizer (on my DC day)
Elasta QP design foam (for my roller sets)
Shea butter (moisturize)
Coconut oil (seal)
Elasta QP Mango Butter (for my twist outs)
S-Curl spray (moisturize)
Hot six oil (seal)

I don't use them all at once but maybe it's too much. this is like week four for me and the first two weeks I spent shopping for all this stuff and reading Cathy Howse's book. Maybe I need a chart that shows what I should use and do when and how. I don't know. 

Tryna hang in there...off to read this article about porosity.

Thanks!


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 29, 2010)

^^Drtondalia: looks like you have a good stash to work with. As far as establishing a reggie to help you utilize them I suggest you check out this article as well. (yet another article, I know...but alla these have helped me get well established in my HHJ lol)


----------



## ImpatientlyWaiting (Oct 30, 2010)

Another thread that I'm way late on, but I'd love to join & see how far I can go.....


----------



## MrsIQ (Oct 30, 2010)

Shaunie Stephenson Welcome, welcome, welcome!


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 2, 2010)

A little Blah about my hair today. I had to co-wash a little earlier than normal because an evening work out destroyed what was left of a knot out. I decided to make 8 large box braids and then curl my hair with satin covered foam rollers.

I worked out this morning, took a shower AND got dressed only to find that my hair was still soaking wet. Wet to the point that I had to squeeze the braids to help them dry a bit. I needed to leave so I combed/smoothed the top into a pony tail and unbraided the back to let it dry. When I got to work I used a hair zing to make a pony tail in the back and I'm going to tuck the ends under when they dry a little more.

After the amount of time and effort I spent detangling and styling last night I am a bit disappointed at not having a cute "do" this morning.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 2, 2010)

So today makes 5 weeks for my braids and they will be coming out today. I can't wait to see the progress!!! I may do a good DC today and then Aphogee on Thursday. So excited!!!


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 2, 2010)

Is it December yet???? 

If it's not can we pretend that it is?

I'm ready to be excited about progress and use lot's of emoticons and stuff.

Really, I am.


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 2, 2010)

^^@Bigmommah: girl I'm with you on that! I'm ready for December myself. I'm jst ready to be able to feel my scalp again. 8 weeks of new growth is no joke


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 2, 2010)

^^^try 6 months of it 

Took my braids down and boy boy boy...my NG is THICK and healthy! I love it. I'll try to upload pics in a bit.


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 2, 2010)

^^ *patiently waiting*
Girl how bout this will be my FIRST time seeing your hair? lol....i'm excited!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 2, 2010)

really?? well here's a few of my hair and one of my latest wig


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 2, 2010)

^^^ Loving that New growth and the wig, your hair is growing nicely


----------



## rockstar (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm nervous to check for BSL. I'm going to hold off to the last possible day, but I think I'm using a heat pass in 9 days.


----------



## Naturallista (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello, everyone!

Welcome,  Shaunie Stephenson!

*Waits patiently* NikkiQ to post more pictures 

Bigmommah, I'm torn.  I want December to be here so I can see some good hair porn, but I don't want December to be here because I need more time for my final projects in school  Arrgghh!

Welp, henna'd on Monday, and now my hair is blingin, so at least I can be happy about that.

And where in the heck did soldierforhair run off to??????

Ok, back to work!


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 3, 2010)

@NikkiQ ~ Luverly hair! We really must insist upon more pictures.

@JJamaiah ~ I posted in your other thread but I have to say it again. Your hair is beautiful.

@rockstar ~ We want pictures!! Give us pictures! Ok I'm better now. I can't wait to see your results.

@Naturallista ~ Education is important. I need you to educate us with examples of your hair in December, kthanx! I'm sure you'll get all of your projects done. I believe in you! I can't wait until Friday night when I plan to henna my hair. There is an Indian market in between my house and my job and they have Jamilla for $1.99 for 100g. They have a $10 minimum if you slide plastic so I bought rose water as well to try out. They have all of the oils Amla, vatika etc but I am a die hard coconut oil fanatic so I'll be looking into those slowly. As for Soldierforhair, I'll have to give her a call to see how she's doing.

So at 14 weeks post my hair is doing it's own thing and I am enjoying it. I am trying to create styles that work with where my hair is now and my fitness goals so here is a picture or todays style.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry ladies. I can't show too many pictures. I'm in the Hide Your Hair challenge. I will be doing my length check in 7 weeks(Christmas) so I'll have lots of pics then


----------



## afrochique (Nov 3, 2010)

NikkiQYou are coming along very well. 
Bigmommah your hair is looking fabulously thick.

We're almost at the end of the year ladies. Best wishes. 2011 will bring us closer to our 2012 goal.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 3, 2010)

I tried to take a better picture for you guys. I know I'm violating some rules in my HYH challenge but eh here we go


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 4, 2010)

afrochique ~ Thank you! I'm only 14 weeks post but my ng is a force of nature. I wore the same style today but tried twisting a little tighter. We'll see what I look like when my hair drys.

NikkiQ ~ Thank you for the sneak peek. It's like burlesque instead of hair porn, and don't worry we won't tell the ladies over at the HyH challenge. =)

Do any of you ladies own a Denman brush, and if so which one? I'm not concerned about my shedding but I am concerned because my shed hairs always seem to tangle with my non-shed hair and causes knots and breakage. My thought is to detangle with a wide tooth shower comb and then go over my hair again with the Denman to make sure most of the shed hairs are removed.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 4, 2010)

i was looking at my hair over the weekend and I think I've got some hairs grazing APL.  My hair grows really unevenly, so I know it will take a whlie for the rest to get there.  Still, I can look at old pictures and relaly see the progress, so I'm excited.


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 4, 2010)

ladysaraii ~ C'mon sister and post some pics. We are in need of some eye candy around these parts.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 4, 2010)

Bigmommah  I'm trying to hold out until Xmas with the other reveals.  Plus then I'll have people to take pics for me.  Mine are always a little "special"


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 5, 2010)

Just a quick check in ladies! Going back to get my hair braided tomorrow and will keep them in for 6 weeks this time around. one last hurrah before the big length check! About to blow it out too I'll see if I can catch some pics of the fro. 

oh! I do have another pic of my curlies I'll try to post later


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 5, 2010)

I have henna'd and the world is a beautiful place. I tried to simply the process as much as possible so I only used henna and warm water and let it sit for 12 hours before applying it. The color is really red right now but I know it will tone down in a few days. I took a few pictures and hopefully I can get them uploaded to my on-line album this weekend.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 7, 2010)

So how was everyone's weekend?


----------



## amazing possibilities (Nov 8, 2010)

My weekend was good. I am so inspired by all of you ladies to take control of my hair. I've been very loyal to my hairdresser, but I've decided that no one will love and care for my hair the way that I do. I'm so excited to see how my hair responds now that I'll be taking care of it on my own.


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 8, 2010)

@amazingpossibilities ~ I love the freedom of being my own hair dresser. I can start as early or as late as I would like and I get to choose what works for me. I'm glad you're taking the time to work with your hair. Who knows perhaps you'll learn some things you can teach your hairdresser that will make it possible for you to partner with her on keeping your hair the way you'd like it.

As for me I had a bit of a revelation yesterday. I haven't been able to accurately measure my ng because the henna relaxes my coils a bit and my hair is only bone straight at the ends. Someone posted a link to a video by QB of "The truth is hair" and I started watching her videos and had several "aha" moments. She says to measure your ng by feeling where your hair is puffy and then sliding your hand until it’s not (this is not word for word I’m paraphrasing). This made perfect sense for me since my curl pattern is not uniform but you can definitely tell where my roots are by feel. Not wanting to get too excited I also used a measuring tape to confirm what I found.

I last relaxed my hair July 25th. I didn’t take any pictures because I didn’t plan to wear it down. However, I did have my husband measure the back with a measuring tape hanging from my crown. My hair was 14 inches long. Following QB’s advice I measured my roots and then used the measuring tape from crown to end.

MY HAIR HAS GROWN 3 INCHES SINCE MY LAST RELAXER!!

After doing a happy dance I spent some time assessing my hair’s overall health. I can see that my nape is doing better but may never match the rest of my hair (thyroid issues), if I don’t do a better job of moisturizing my ends I may have to take off more that the planned ½ inch in January. Thanks again to QB on how she moisturizes her hair, my ends looked so much better this morning and responded well to being handled pretty roughly (I was running late).

I am so happy to have found things processes and products that work for me and even more so to have a group of women to support and be supported by on this journey.


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 8, 2010)

^^ Note to self:-->Stop being lazy and get a tape measurer to aide in tracking my hair growth progress* 

My weekend was pretty laid back and somewhat eventful.  Saturday, I spent the day with Mom dukez and my lil [bad a$$] brother .  We treated him out to see Sesame Street for his early surprise birthday gift.  My style of choice was a simple two-strand twist out.  I usually resort to a style of this sort in order to let my hair "breathe" for the weekend. I was pretty apprehensive about my ends for most of the day, since the weather getting noticeably cooler...I think I may keep my hair bunned up-even on the weekends-for the sake of my ends.  
Fast forward to Sunday...I pretty much stayed in all day with a scarf over my edges and the back hanging out. And once again....I was uneasy about my precious ends, so I ended up tucking them in with a mini-gator clip.  So I guess it's safe to say i'm going to be bunned up for the ENTIRE Winter . 'Tis a sacrifice i'm willing to make for long, lush, healthy hair . 
That is all for now.......


----------



## amazing possibilities (Nov 8, 2010)

Bigmommah, I drive about 30 -35 minutes to my hairdresser, then I spend another 10 minutes trying to get a parking space. She tries to get there at 7 for me, but usually gets started on my hair at 8. I don't think that I've ever left the salon before 11. If you consider that I get up 5/5:30 to get prepared to leave by 6, it would mean that I'm investing about 6 hours all together. It's a waste of time. Yesterday I applied my DC and left it in for 2 hours while I did some house cleaning.


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 8, 2010)

D.Lisha ~ I won't be without mine again. It made this much more "real" for me. I don't wear my hair down other than the few hours I was when I rollerset and now I don't do that anymore so I had no real way of seeing my progress other than the "poof" at my roots.

@amazingpossibilities ~ I understand completely. I would probably have done the same thing once I found out the information I have now. I enjoy being able to take care of my hair while I am taking care of other things.



amazing possibilities said:


> @Bigmommah, I drive about 30 -35 minutes to my hairdresser, then I spend another 10 minutes trying to get a parking space. She tries to get there at 7 for me, but usually gets started on my hair at 8. I don't think that I've ever left the salon before 11. If you consider that I get up 5/5:30 to get prepared to leave by 6, it would mean that I'm investing about 6 hours all together. It's a waste of time. Yesterday I applied my DC and left it in for 2 hours while I did some house cleaning.


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 8, 2010)

I joined a long time ago, but I'm just getting around to posting pics.   Please forgive! 

This is from my Oct. length check (same as siggy, but that will likely change):

Please pardon my zit - I went back to grease and (re) discovered why that was a bad idea for me all over again.
View attachment 99559

You can't really see the layers here, but they are definitely there!  I have a love hate (mostly hate) relationship with these layers.
View attachment 99561

My natural layers are very obvious in this pic.  My back is just touching my shoulders, the crown is chin length, the front is to the bridge of my nose.  I want to claim WL when the front is WL, and I'll probably keep it cut to one length after I reach WL.
View attachment 99563

This is my regimen.  I may be adding more products, but I'm happy to have found some suitable staples.  

*Saturday *
Wash and condition (Oyin Grand Poo Bar and Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner)
DC (LeKair)
Detangle (Infusium Original Formula)
JBCO scalp/seal ends
Plait

*Wednesday*
Co-wash (Oyin Honey Hemp)
Detangle (Infusium Original Formula)
JBCO/seal
Plait

*Nightly*
Massage Scalp
Re-plait as needed
Moisturize hair and seal ends

For ladies with natural layers, how are you planning to chart your growth, but the longest section or the shortest?

Right now I'm trying to protective style using wigs.  I don't know how successful I will be at that, so I may alternate one week wigs, one week french braids until I can get it right.  

Happy Styling!


----------



## rockstar (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm going to a professional conference in NYC. I really want to straighten my hair, but I did a quick length check (by stretching my hair). I'm sooooo close to BSL. I don't want to straighten and cause any damage or a setback. What should I do with my hair for the conference?!?!


----------



## amazing possibilities (Nov 8, 2010)

rockstar said:


> I'm going to a professional conference in NYC. I really want to straighten my hair, but I did a quick length check (by stretching my hair). I'm sooooo close to BSL. I don't want to straighten and cause any damage or a setback. What should I do with my hair for the conference?!?!



rockstar, have you thought about getting a BKT?


----------



## Danniquin (Nov 8, 2010)

Can any of you ladies post threads about Moisture/Protein Balance, I think that's what my problem is now and I can't work the search anymore. TIA


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 8, 2010)

When I get my hair done in December, I am also going to measure my hair in inches. Starting at my hair line.  This will help me track my growth with more accuracy.


----------



## Drtondalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

I DC'd sunday using the Cathy Howse dc recipe and I now have protein overload

I think I may need to cut off a lot of my beautiful hair...well my once beautiful hair. 

I'm learning alot about hair care but I fear it may be too late to save my hair. I have like an inch and a half of brillo on my ends. I hate to have to go to my girlfriend/hairdresser to get it cut cause I know she's gonna tell me I should have listened to her in the first place. 

I'm thinking maybe I'll just get some moisterizing shampoo and just keep it moisterized and in a bun for a few months. But I have an event to attend later this month and I need a real hairdo for it. I don't know guys.

Even though I have had alll natural hair for a long time, I never used protective styles. I'm so used to going and getting a wash blowdry and curl every two weeks. Then I would just pin curl / wrap it for the two weeks. But my growth was snail slow. 

If you guys know anything to save this poor brillo that currently rests on my ends...talk to me.

On a positive note I won that printer from the HP commercial with that baby that's traveling on the expressway in his walker in a drawing at my job!!!! YAY ME!!! 
If anybody needs any picture prints...just let me know . I can't wait to replace our old printer.

I pray everyone is well!!


----------



## Drtondalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Also since I'm having such a hard time with my hair in it's natural state; I'm seriously contemplating this whole texlaxing thing.


----------



## Drtondalia (Nov 9, 2010)

rockstar said:


> I'm going to a professional conference in NYC. I really want to straighten my hair, but I did a quick length check (by stretching my hair). I'm sooooo close to BSL. I don't want to straighten and cause any damage or a setback. What should I do with my hair for the conference?!?!


 
I think you should do a rollerset.


----------



## rockstar (Nov 10, 2010)

amazing possibilities said:


> rockstar, have you thought about getting a BKT?


 
amazing possibilities, I've definitely thought getting a BKT in general, but not for the conference. From what I've read, it seems like a somewhat long process. I need something quick yet professional, because I haven't had much time this week.


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 10, 2010)

@prettybyrd ~ Welcome to this amazing group. With regards to my layers I length check by my longest layers since I will probably always wear my hair slightly layered.

@rockstar ~ Have you thought about a french roll? You can add more pizzazz with a swooped bangs or a few pin curls.

@Danniquin ~ I tend to stick with the threads by Sista Slick. If I should come across others, I’ll make sure to post them for you.

@Mrs. Verde ~ I am going to as well. I dislike having to part my hair to do it the way I am currently. I will post a starting length check in Jan after my texlax and flat iron.

@Drtondalia ~ I only shampoo my hair if it feels overburdened with products or I need to clarify. I’m more of a co-washing kind of gal. Might I suggest that you DC and oil your ends, after moisturizing, the way that QB of “The Truth is Hair” videos. Since I started using her method my ends are much more manageable. As far as texlaxing is concerned I like it. For me it fits well into my lifestyle. Congratulations on winning a printer!

I posted all of this and more in a message yesterday but the site ate it so…yeah.
HHJ!


----------



## amazing possibilities (Nov 10, 2010)

Last night I did my very first co-wash. My SO told me this morning that he's amazed at how good my hair looks in such a short period. Yesterday he said, "Now that's the way that your hair should look". I've been moisturizing and sealing. I haven't used any heat for the week and I've worn it up in a bun.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2010)

^^^What are you cowashing with??


----------



## amazing possibilities (Nov 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^What are you cowashing with??


 
I applied VO5 Moisture Milk Strawberry and Cream and let it sit for about 30 minutes. After I rinsed it off, I applied Nexxus Humectress and washed off immediately. I think that I'll alternate btwn the two to see which works better, so next time just VO5. I saw a great thread about co-washing on another forum which advised against using silicone and protein based conditioners. They recommended VO5, Herbal Essence Hello Hydration, Suave and Nexxus Humectress as some of the best for co-washing.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2010)

^^^That sounds like a great combo. Very moisturizing so that has to leave your hair feeling like butter!

So out of sheer boredom, I made my own growth chart from a pic I took when I was 10 weeks post. I'm now approaching 29 weeks on Friday/officially 7 months on the 23rd. When I flat iron next month, I'll try to make an updated growth chart to see how much progress I've made.


----------



## Danniquin (Nov 10, 2010)

Bigmommah Thank You, I read that one it did help a lot!


----------



## Naturallista (Nov 11, 2010)

Soooo, yeah, I did something a couple of days ago that I wasn't sure that I would ever do again.... um yeah, I straightened.   I don't know if the devil made me do it or what.... I just felt like it....so I did.

**Disclaimer**  Viewer Discretion- Pictures are very crappy and there is back fat and flabby arms present 



Here is my hair in the process of drying with just heat protectant








I did not straighten bone straight because (a) I don't really like it that way  (b) I'm still wary of heat damage....kept the flat iron very low and no blow drying





This one is for Bigmommah because she doesn't believe I have grays-peep the red henna hilights on the left 





The small fat role is my bra, if I pulled my hair down, it is at the bottom of the strap.  I guess that means full bsl.





Obligatory pony pic





This is the next day after being in a bun and poufing.  The bra shows were midback is on me.





I'm about an inch or an inch and a half from mbl.  Not sure if I'll make it by the end of December or not.  If I do, I'll just barely be grazing...We shall see.

Thanks for looking.  Sorry the pics are so big, but I like big pics when I'm looking at peoples' pictures because I'm blind- so sue me!


----------



## amazing possibilities (Nov 11, 2010)

Naturallista, thanks for the update, I really enjoyed the pics. I usually can't hold out for too long on my relaxers. I get very bored. Until recently I didn't know how to care for natural hair. I relaxed about 4 weeks ago, so I'll see how long I can hold out for.


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 11, 2010)

Naturallista ~ Thank you so much for my personalized hair pron (Gamer speak for porn)! Although all I see are lovely henna highlights and no grays! I am so close to straightening my hair it's not funny. I don't mind the big pictures at all. I like pictures that are larger myself.

amazing possibilities ~ I am with you on learning to care for natural hair. Most of the time I'm ok but there are times, like last night, when my hair seemed to be soo much work it was discouraging.
 I find that it's easier to get discouraged when I'm rushing. I should have just postponed or skipped my mid-week cowash since I went shopping last night which threw off my normal schedule.


----------



## Naturallista (Nov 11, 2010)

amazing possibilities, Thanks! I so get hair boredom, but usually I'm to busy to do anything about it.  Don't know what happened this time.  And keep holding out on that relaxer, you can do it!

Bigmommah, pron hmmm, that's a new one for me! See those red highlights would all be gray if I didn't henna and well, I just can't have that....yet....maybe 15 more years I'll let them go  

I can't wait to see you straighten (do it do it do it )!!! Did I tell you how lovely your braid picture was?  Well, I meant to, if I didn't (I don't know which way is up, lately).  And congrats on the 3 inches of growth!  Woot Woot!  Measuring is something I'm trying to get better at.  I have one of those shirts, but it is so tight right now, it's not really reliable.  I do better with body landmarks, I guess.

@ everyone else, hope all is well!


----------



## BKfinest (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello Ladies just checking in:
I am still doing my weekly Wash, DC and Roller Sets. I'm applying JBCO to my scalp 2x's a week and to my nape and edges nightly. Moisturizing with NTM ( which I am still on the fence with ) I stopped sealing with JBCO it's just to heavy for my ends so instead I'm sealing with Hollywoods Beauty Castor Oil it's waaaaaaaaaaay lighter and keeps my ends Hydrated. It contains Castor Oil, Mink Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Vitamin E, Jojoba oil, Paraffin Oil and Safflower Oil it smells great and I love it. Just like everything else a little goes a long way. 
I'm still trying to master the bun as one of my protective styles, once I get it I will post pics.


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 11, 2010)

Naturallista:  wow! just wow!
Love your hair and the color!


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 12, 2010)

Ladies today the hair won. I attempted to wrangle it and then said "Forget it!", slapped on a head band and went out the door.  I wore a braid out yesterday that I attempted to wear again today. It looks like a cross between a auburn lion's mane and the cotton insides of a pillow.

I am trying to stretch with no direct heat until Jan but today was a bit discouraging. Curly, my shed hair loves to grab onto my other hair and create some of the most intricate knots you've ever seen. I never know when one is going to come falling down.

Now that my ng is longer I've been trying to "type" it, to no avail. To me it appears that I'm 4b with a heaping dose of 4c and the lightest sprinking of 4a at the very edges. I'll ask my daughter to take pictures of my hair freshly washed with no product on it and you ladies can guess along with me!

Thanks for the support and have a groovy weekend!


----------



## Drtondalia (Nov 12, 2010)

BKfinest said:


> Hello Ladies just checking in:
> I am still doing my weekly Wash, DC and Roller Sets. I'm applying JBCO to my scalp 2x's a week and to my nape and edges nightly. Moisturizing with NTM ( which I am still on the fence with ) I stopped sealing with JBCO it's just to heavy for my ends so instead I'm sealing with Hollywoods Beauty Castor Oil it's waaaaaaaaaaay lighter and keeps my ends Hydrated. It contains Castor Oil, Mink Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Vitamin E, Jojoba oil, Paraffin Oil and Safflower Oil it smells great and I love it. Just like everything else a little goes a long way.
> I'm still trying to master the bun as one of my protective styles, once I get it I will post pics.


 
Are you natural or relaxed?


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 12, 2010)

Sooo I went home at lunch and decided to put in my pre-poo (olive oil) and toss a snood over it before heading back to work. We have casual friday's and there is nothing that speaks to snoods in the dress code.

Anyway as I was trying to work the oil in I realized I have been lying to myself and others. I have don't have 4b hair what I have is something that has yet to be typed! I am just going to call it THE HAIR.

My daughter, who hadn't seen me when I left this morning, walked in to the downstairs bathroom and her eyes just about fell out of her head. Being a sweetie she said, "It's a good thing you like big hair mom".  

Now ladies keep in mind that the majority of my hair is texlaxed but I kid you not the further I get away from my last relaxer the more "natural" even my texlaxed hair behaves. I am dumbfounded by this here business. When I did my braid out the day before yesterday I used pretty heavy duty products to seal and I used both a liqued and a cream moisturizer. Let me not forget the jbco. Today my hair feels like "Barbie Doll" hair, to quote my daughter. 

I know this sounds too fantastic to believe so what I am going to do is take a picture of my hair with the olive oil still on it before I shampoo it tonight and then I'll take a no product shot after. I set a goal to not relax before Jan 1st, and I plan to stick to it, but I will probably drive you all insane with my updates and "somebody help me" pictures.

To wrap this up my daughter suggested that I start treating my hair as if it's completely natural to see if I have better styling and management results that fit into my lifestyle.


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok here are the shots of my hair with enough olive oil on it to fry chicken for 6.

My front edge, the baby hair curls and immediately turns into a thick mat of hair:





A complete picture of the front:





And oh the nape:


----------



## Drtondalia (Nov 16, 2010)

@Bigmommah : You go girl! congrats on your progress so far.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 16, 2010)

So Bigmommah...you transitioning now or stretching???


----------



## rockstar (Nov 16, 2010)

I caved in and flatironed my hair! Here is a pic. Such a blank stare going on but you guys get the deal. I miss my curlies so much!


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 16, 2010)

@Drtondalia ~ Thank you for the support. I'm working towards my goals and keeping my eyes on the prize.

@NikkiQ ~ At this point I'm 4 months into a 5.5 month stretch. Since I don't use direct heat and this is the 1st time in my life I'm attempting to manage my natural hair I'm not ready to attempt a transition yet. Unless I find a miracle product that helps me manage my new growth better I will be texlaxing Jan 1st.

@Rockstar ~ I like how thick your hair looks. I can't wait to flat iron mine in January. I'm ready to swang the dang thang! 

Have a great day!


----------



## BKfinest (Nov 16, 2010)

Drtondalia said:


> Are you natural or relaxed?


 I'm so sorry my response is late but I could not log on...but I'm relaxed


----------



## BKfinest (Nov 17, 2010)

checking in ladies...Still sticking to my Reggie. I stopped moisturing with NTM for some reason my hair still feels dry no matter how much I use my hair drinks it up. So now I'm using HE Long Term Relationship so far so good. Since I've learned how to make the perfect bun last week (thanks youtube) I have been a bunning fool. LOL  Also I purchased a applicator bottle for my JBCO it's easier to grease my scalp with the pointy tip!


----------



## Charz (Nov 17, 2010)

I am rollersetting my hair once a week and wearing buns and braidouts. My bottom layer is 6.5 inches away from my waist, I want to be full waistlength tho by Dec 2012.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 18, 2010)

Just a few more weeks til length check time!


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 18, 2010)

ladies, I'm feeling alil bummed 
Me and my bf are about to take pictures on his birthday next month...I was going to go ahead and let my mommy put a relaxer in my hair this week....so I can go to the salon and get it professionally "doobie wrapped" within the next two weeks, just in time for our pictures.  Now the last time I stretched was 13 weeks aproximately.  I'm bummed about the fact that I don't seem to have as much growth as I did last time ........*sigh*
I'll take some pictures for you ladies to compare once I get home tonight after work.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 18, 2010)

^^^turn that frown upside down lady. A watched pot never boils. Give it some time. Maybe you had an insane growth spurt before, but your hair is growing. Trust me


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 18, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Just a few more weeks til length check time!


 

Nikki you are too excited!  I kinda am too.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 18, 2010)

^^^Gotta make sure everyone is in the spirit lol. It'll be the first time I fully flat iron my hair since July so I'm very anxious to see my progress


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 19, 2010)

It's been a while, but just wanted to peek in.

Hair is currently in 2 french braids... I also put some auburn streaks in it... Myself, lol.

I like it and so far no complaints in terms of moisture.. A little less texture, but that happens with any chemical process, even when it's not a perm. I like my chunky highlights though, I think I did a good job.

Okay, I'm out!


----------



## Drtondalia (Nov 19, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> ladies, I'm feeling alil bummed
> Me and my bf are about to take pictures on his birthday next month...I was going to go ahead and let my mommy put a relaxer in my hair this week....so I can go to the salon and get it professionally "doobie wrapped" within the next two weeks, just in time for our pictures. Now the last time I stretched was 13 weeks aproximately. I'm bummed about the fact that I don't seem to have as much growth as I did last time ........*sigh*
> I'll take some pictures for you ladies to compare once I get home tonight after work.


 
Keep ya head up girl.


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 19, 2010)

@D.Lisha ~ ***HUGS*** everything is moving along just as it's supposed to. Your hair is gorgeous now and it will remain so. I believe in you!

@Imanadero ~ Hiya! I can't wait to see the pics of your color.


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 19, 2010)

awww thanks for the kind words ladies 
I really needed them. 
Here are the pictures as I promised
These pictures depict my growth from June-Sept [12.5 weeks post] 

--------------------------
These are the pictures that depict my growth from September-November [10weeks post ]......not nearly as much NG as before'
 

*sigh*


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 21, 2010)

^^^don't get yourself down. Its just 10 weeks post. You never know what your hair will look like during your next stretch. Stay positive girlie!


----------



## Taina (Nov 21, 2010)

Is it possible to join?


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 21, 2010)

@Taina ~ Welcome! This is a great group.

@D.Lisha ~ You're hair is growing well.


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 21, 2010)

@Taina: Welcome, chicka 
@Bigmommah & @NikkiQ: Thanks ladies!
You all really know how to keep a chick motivated


----------



## Taina (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you i will write my regimen and starting picture as soon as i get home =)


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 21, 2010)

So yeah... I just got my hair done... ::SIGH:: She had to chop off like 3... *3* inches off 

It's okay though. My ends REALLY needed it and I'm still hovering around APL. So I was nearly BSL, but I'll be there by the end of next year and hopefully FULLY BSL by DEC 2011...

UGH! Now I'm REALLY going to be good to my hair though... Can't let this happen again!


----------



## Drtondalia (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Ladies!!!!
Hope everyone is doing well 
I have been a co-washing somebody. This weekend I used coconut oil w/ peppermint oil on my scalp and coated my hair in EVOO and slept in a plastic cap overnight. Saturday I washed my hair with Garnier Frutics Creme shampoo (for dry & damaged hair) and DC with Garnier Frutics Creme Conditioner (for dry & damaged hair) overnight. Sunday I rinsed the conditioner and used Cantu leave in conditioner sprayed my hair with Tresseme Heat Tamer, and Yes I flat ironed my hair. I just couldn't help it. I used the heat protectant on each section. 

I used this mini ceramic flat iron I bought over the weekend. My intention was to purchase the mini-CHI but the store charged $124.00 for it and I could get it online for like $75.00. But the store clerk advised me to purchase this off brand mini for $9.99. She told me that the same people make the CHI. 

Now, I have never had a clecrk try to convince me to purchase a cheaper product. I bought it and I am ecstatic about the results. I can even see that my hair looks like it has grown some since September. What do you gals think?
Sep. Starter pic on left / Nov flat iron on right


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 24, 2010)

how is everyone feeling about their hair these days??? I'm staying positive. 4 weeks til length check time


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> how is everyone feeling about their hair these days??? I'm staying positive. 4 weeks til length check time


 
I'm feeling pretty good.  I was looking at some old pics on my fokti and there is such a difference in my hair.  I am ready and excited to take pics over xmas.  I'm making my mother do it, I'm sure she'll love me lol.  I may try to take some this weekend


----------



## Drtondalia (Nov 26, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> how is everyone feeling about their hair these days??? I'm staying positive. 4 weeks til length check time



I'm  feeling like I'm finally getting in a groove and learning what my hair needs. It feels great.


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm feeling anxious..to see how it will be at its full potential .
Like growing up I was always told "girl you have some thick hair! omg!"...thick hair this..thick hair that...I always knew my hair was SOMEWHAT thick....but I didn't see what the fuss was all about. That is..up until my last relaxer! My hair is FINALLY gaining the thickness I've always wanted it to have . My goal has always been to have hair with the thickness and length of Keishia Knight Pulliam's (Rudy from the Cosby Show)





*sighs*


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 28, 2010)

How am I feeling about my hair. Hmmm. Well I've pretty sure I'm a hard core 4b so learning to deal with it at 18 weeks post is more difficult than I had anticipated.  The damage being caused by my shed hair is a bit disheartening but overall I am happy to be learning more about my hair in general. Even if I do decide to transition in January I won't be one of those ladies who do it without direct heat. I'll probably lightly blow dry my hair once a week to make styling a bit easier. Or learning to braid better and just wearing braids. I'll figure it out, I'm stubborn like that. 

@D.Lisha that picture is beautiful!

Have a powerful week ladies!


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 28, 2010)

^^Thanks BigMommah!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 28, 2010)

Ugh! I can see my natural color again...tragic. I want to dye it SO bad!


----------



## flower (Nov 28, 2010)

Please add me.


----------



## Drtondalia (Nov 28, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> How am I feeling about my hair. Hmmm. Well I've pretty sure I'm a hard core 4b so learning to deal with it at 18 weeks post is more difficult than I had anticipated.  The damage being caused by my shed hair is a bit disheartening but overall I am happy to be learning more about my hair in general. Even if I do decide to transition in January I won't be one of those ladies who do it without direct heat. I'll probably lightly blow dry my hair once a week to make styling a bit easier. Or learning to braid better and just wearing braids. I'll figure it out, I'm stubborn like that.
> 
> @D.Lisha that picture is beautiful!
> 
> Have a powerful week ladies!



I have been feeling the same way about heat and my hair. I've been looking into heat training and for me it seems promising. I've never had any heat problems with my hair so it might be a go. On youtube I saw a video from longhairdontcare and she said she blows her roots out with heat and blows her ends with cool air to preserve them. I just haven't been getting positive feedback on my natural hairstyles at home or at work. Plus even though I been natural for years; I've always worn my hair flat ironed. I really just crave length  and will do anything I have to in order to get it. My hair seems to be getting longer since I've been doing it at home. No one snipping away at it every other week. 

Is anyone taking vitamins? If so what kind and what kind of results are you seeing?


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 28, 2010)

Drtondalia said:


> I have been feeling the same way about heat and my hair. I've been looking into heat training and for me it seems promising. I've never had any heat problems with my hair so it might be a go. On youtube I saw a video from longhairdontcare and she said she blows her roots out with heat and blows her ends with cool air to preserve them. I just haven't been getting positive feedback on my natural hairstyles at home or at work. Plus even though I been natural for years; I've always worn my hair flat ironed. I really just crave length  and will do anything I have to in order to get it. My hair seems to be getting longer since I've been doing it at home. No one snipping away at it every other week.
> 
> *Is anyone taking vitamins? If so what kind and what kind of results are you seeing?*



@Drtondalia-->>I'm currently taking Biotin and B-complex.  I've been taking Biotin alone since the start of my hair journey.  It hasn't failed me yet...but be mindful that it will not only do well to make your hair grow...but it will also make your "body hair" sprout as well!  
I was recently told that it's more effective with its B-complex counter part. Thus, the reason I've decided to add it to my current supplement in-take. 
I haven't been taking the two long enough to see results but I will keep you posted. But Biotin alone has worked well for me in the past! I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Drtondalia (Nov 29, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Ugh! I can see my natural color again...tragic. I want to dye it SO bad!


 
Try Indigo to dye your hair. I have heard lots of good things about it. You can purchase it at an Indian Grocery store.


----------



## Drtondalia (Nov 29, 2010)

@Dlisha : Thanks for the advice. I'm gonna get some today. Also have you ever heard of MSM? What is it and how does it boost hair growth?


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 29, 2010)

Drtondalia said:


> Try Indigo to dye your hair. I have heard lots of good things about it. You can purchase it at an Indian Grocery store.


 

I've thought about that before, but I'd have to order it online. No Indian stores in the area that I can find.


----------



## Naturallista (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey everyone!

Boy, I've been looking for this thread, lol.  Hope everyone had a great holiday, I know I did.  

Welcome to all of our new members!

D.Lisha, that picture is like whoa, blam, stunning!  And I know you are not happy with your progress, but I personally think that your hair is doing great!  And I am completely jealous of how thick your hair is!

I'm feeling aight about my hair....I guess I'm too busy to really pay that much attention.  Don't know if I'll make midback by the end of the year because I did a mini trim after I flat ironed my hair a few weeks back.  I have been rollersetting lately and I like it.

Counting down for those progress pics


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 29, 2010)

I am pretty excited to see the progress pictures.


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 29, 2010)

Drtondalia said:


> @Dlisha : Thanks for the advice. I'm gonna get some today. Also have you ever heard of MSM? What is it and how does it boost hair growth?


 
@Drtondalia-->No problem. And for MSM...I remember back when I was on BHM (Blackhairmedia.com) it was ALL the RAVE! Supposedly those Hairfinity vitamins are a form of MSM. How it works? Well it's supposed to to "lengthen"  the hair's growth phase, this lil excerpt was taken directly from the site:

"So how will MSM make your hair grow longer? If your “Growing” phase lasts two years, and your hair normally grows one half inch per month, your hair will only grow 12 inches before entering the resting and shedding phases. (24 months times ½ inch per month).

On the other hand, if your “Growing” phase lasts 3 years, then it will grow 18 inches. (36 months times ½ inch per month).

Since your growth phase is genetically determined, there is no way this will change unless you use a supplement containing MSM. MSM is known to naturally increase the length of your hair’s growing phase."

The only thing that has kept me from trying these out is the crazy side-effects.  I can't count how many times I've heard the BHMers talk about nausea, unbearable headaches, and vomitting from taking these.  Supposedly if you up your water in-take, it helps to combat the side-effects. And I can tell you right now that my current water in-take has been um......well let's jst say, not that good  but i'm working on that though! lol.


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 29, 2010)

Naturallista said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Boy, I've been looking for this thread, lol. Hope everyone had a great holiday, I know I did.
> 
> ...


 
 
Oh stop it @Naturallista...you're makin me blush blush. *feels special*
And girl I know you're not talking about being jealous of my thickness when i'm secretly hating on your tresses *flashes back to your most recent progress pics*  *sigh*....you wanna switch out those lush, thick, healthy, BSL curls for my outta contol mane?


----------



## Bella02 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi ladies

Glad I found this thread, I almost forgot I joined. Since joining I trimmed my hair 4 inches in September and added lots of layers.  I miss the lengh but hope it will be back by April/May 2011.

Right now I'm still wearing a lacefront ( no glue/tape) as my protective style so will length check again in December.  I take pics and use those as my new starting point.


----------



## Drtondalia (Nov 29, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I've thought about that before, but I'd have to order it online. No Indian stores in the area that I can find.



Where are you? I can get it and ship it to you. I"m going there this week because I have to stock up on henna for my henna party in a couple of weeks. In my religion we use henna to decorate the hands and feet. I have my arm done in my profile pic on my page.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 29, 2010)

ohhh you don't have to do that! I'm in Louisiana. I can just try to find it online so somewhere.


----------



## MrsIQ (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey ladies.  I'm six months post as of yesterday!!  I think I'm on an indefinite stretch, so I won't be relaxing for Christmas, just flat ironing, that is, unless I change my mind!

I hope all this new growth leads to a nice surprise.  

31 days, ladies!  Are you ready?????


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 1, 2010)

MrsIQ said:


> I think I'm on an indefinite stretch,


 

This is where I am as well. I am going to adopt that phrase then I won't have to commit to saying I'm transitioning or preparing to relax. Thank you!

I almost want to make a ticker just to count down until the holiday reveals. I keep hopping around the forums looking for the "ta da bam pow" pictures of everyone's hard work paying off.

Have an amazing day!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

^^I think mine will be more like "wah wah WAHHHhhhh" lol


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^I think mine will be more like "wah wah WAHHHhhhh" lol


 

Hush up now Ms. NikkiQ! We don't tolerate that type of talk up in here. We sow belief into our reality and reap our due reward!


----------



## Naturallista (Dec 1, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> Oh stop it @Naturallista...you're makin me blush blush. *feels special*
> And girl I know you're not talking about being jealous of my thickness when i'm secretly hating on your tresses *flashes back to your most recent progress pics*  *sigh*....you wanna switch out those lush, thick, healthy, BSL curls for my outta contol mane?



Umm...yes, actually   Anybody can grow long hair, but not all of us have a shot at gorgeous, thick, outta control manes!  Thank you for the compliment, though 

And Bigmommah is right, NikkiQ- We will all have fabulous reveals in December.  *keeps chanting*


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 1, 2010)

lol awww thanks @Naturallista...but the offer still stand if you ever want to trade heads of hair, sometimes I get tired of fighting mine ...

Hair News:
So ladies....today was offically the "coldest" day i've experience since my HHJ..and I must say...I think i'm about to gravitate towards phony ponies and half-wigs.  So today I have my hair clipped up in a simple mini alligator clip (made specifically for thick hair..since I tend to break all the other ways ), and as I was walking outside on my lunch break...if felt like the wind, cold-dry air and light rain was all at war with my precious ends!! My precious precious ends!! Like WOW! I really felt bad about that fact that my ends weren't tucked under and being protected....so today is the day I will venture out to get the most beautiful, NATURAL-looking phony pony I can find at my local BSS!  Don't worry my precious ends! Mamma's gonna take care of you! lol.

So...anyone know of some cute phony-pony styles? Any tutorials on how to install half-wigs? I'm styledicapped (not able to style my own hair) so I need all the help I can get


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

OK OK OK! I was joking, but I'll keep the positive thoughts going.


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 1, 2010)

OMG YALL! I just had to come back and show you guys this...so this is one I'm SERIOUSLY interested in check it out: 
Sexy Behind Wig!
I think this wig is calling me , I'm seriously considering getting this this weekend! (alil gift to myself)...question now is..how do I put it on?


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

You part your hair from ear to ear. Leave the front hair out and protect the back with a stocking cap. Put the wig on the middle part like you would put a wig on your hair line. Take the hair you left out in front and bump it, flat iron it, or whatever you need to do to blend it in. You can put a little part in the front of your hair to make it even more natural.HTH


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 1, 2010)

*soldierforhair*, can you please add me to the challenge?  I will post my starting pics and regimen later.


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 2, 2010)

@Maxjones I haven't heard from Soldier for a while but please feel free to jump in and enjoy the awesomeness that is this group.


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 2, 2010)

@MaxJones: Welcome to the family , make yourself at home.

@AllMyWigExperts (NikkiQ especially!): Other the local BSS stores or hairsisters.com...where else can I find reasonable Human hair half-wigs? 
Mainly within the price range of $50.00-$120.00.....


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 2, 2010)

Of course you gotta call me out huh?lol

Try Half Wigs - Human Hair

or even browse Amazon.com


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 2, 2010)

Sooo I've decided to continue to stretch my until my birthday in July. I have set myself the goal of learning to braid my own hair well. I want to create work appropriate styles with a bit of pizzaz so you all can get ready to be flooded with pics of my creations.

I will flat iron my hair probably once every 3 months so that I can get accurate measurements of my progress. 

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## MrsIQ (Dec 2, 2010)

@Bigmommah,

Imma be watching you!  Your post sounds just like my plans. I need work appropriate styles that I can use on my different textures. I love my bun and will fall back on it but I would love something different.


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Of course you gotta call me out huh?lol
> 
> Try Half Wigs - Human Hair
> 
> or even browse Amazon.com


 
Of course!
It was either you or JJamiah...and since I don't see her around these parts too often the lucky spot went to you automatically lol...and guess what? I officially ordain you my certified "Wig" consultant (if you don't mind, that is ) What do ya say? lol.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 2, 2010)

I shall gladly accept that title lol. I have 8 coming in on Monday anyway


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I shall gladly accept that title lol. I have 8 coming in on Monday anyway


 
Lol 8, huh? 
One day I might get to that leve....ONE DAY ....that one day might be coming along sooner than I think, i'm seeing ALOT of wigs on this site that i'm feeling .....I also have to admit wig shopping can prove to be pretty addictive...I can barely get any work done for gawking at these things!


----------



## afrochique (Dec 4, 2010)

Peeks in......
Hey ladies! Hope you have been well. I am 25 wks post today. Wigging it to the New Yr then see what happens (hopefully APL).
Happy Hair Growing!!
DLisha, you're so pweety.


----------



## ImpatientlyWaiting (Dec 4, 2010)

D.Lisha, you said you're taking Biotin & B-Complex together. Does that help with controlling the unwanted growth of body hair while still providing growth to the hair on your head?


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 5, 2010)

Okay, I don't think I will take my starting pics until Dec. 31....no reason in particular.  

Here is my regimen:

Once a week overnight dc with EVOO, dry hair.
Protective style
Try my best not to wear my hair loose 
S&D as needed

As to the products:
EVOO
Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo
Tresemme Moisture Rich Conditioner
Organics Texture My Way Lotion
Hot Six Oil


I'm pretty nervous about protective styling all the time.  I'm not the best styling person.  This will be the year that I learn how to braid my hair.  I am going to start practicing now.


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 5, 2010)

@Shaunie: The only proven method I know of reducing the growth of body hair would be to take a multivitamin.  I say this because the multivitamin contains a lower percentage of Biotin (usually about 10%)...therefore the unwanted "body hair"growth shouldn't be too outta hand . And the reason I take B-complex with the Biotin is to help the Biotin do it's job more effectively; since Biotin is a component of B-Complex, I wanted to experiment to see how well the two would work if taken together.  I haven't been taking the two long enough to see what results are yield...but only time will tell


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 5, 2010)

MaxJones said:


> Okay, I don't think I will take my starting pics until Dec. 31....no reason in particular.
> 
> Here is my regimen:
> 
> ...



Again I welcome you to the challenge MaxJones  (Hey! My last name is Jones as well.....are you kinfolk? lol) 
I wanted to know your views on the products in* bold...*I'm looking for a heavier conditioner for my co-washes since the start of the colder months.....


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 7, 2010)

Where are all my WSL 2012 ladies? How are yall holding up during these colds months?


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 7, 2010)

Still rockin my wigs and keeping my hair hidden away. Moisturize every morning before work and after I shower. Gonna DC today since I'm gonna be WAY too busy to do it this weekend(we're moving).


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 9, 2010)

Wake up ladies!!! 3 weeks left. Any plans for holiday hair??


----------



## sunbubbles (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey Ladies! Im officially texlaxed and 7 weeks post. LOVING it!! Sorry I havent been around much, but Im back now. As soon as I get settled, Ill upload pics of the texlax that I did on my Natural hair in October. Im gonna try and stretch for at least 12 weeks. Since October, I havent been doing too many different things with my hair, almost the same as when I was natural: Chunky twists & chunky braids 90% of the time. I have made the switch to using alot of ayurvedic powders in my regime. I also recently hennaed my hair. Funny Story: I added coffee to the henna to make it browner............long story short.........Ive been washing coffee out of my hair for the last 2 weeks!!!  DEFINITELY a lesson learned! However, I LOVE the color it left me with. (a rich, chocolately, brown) I should really be slapping my wrist, because I have NOT been on my strict regime game like I wanted to be. I gotta get on track, especially since its winter and Im relaxed now. Sooooo what are my plans  for my hair to help me with stretching??............ twist extensions, weaves, braid outs, chunky twists and flexirod sets. How does this sound?

@NikkiQ- Im thinking I wanna try a flexirod set next week, we'll see how it comes out! I havent curled my own hair in like 4 years, since I started going natural, so dont be suprised if I come out looking like a jacked up, black Shirley Temple!


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 12, 2010)

Braids or two strand flat twists for me into some up do. I am stepping up my workouts so I don't want to worry about anything more than keeping up my reggie. I can't wait to see your pictures ladies!


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello everyone.  

Just a small update (sorry, no pics yet).  My sister flatironed a small section of  my hair, and the back is just about barely two inches from apl.  My bang is a little bit past my chin.  Both my mother and sister said they've never seen my hair this long (my mother:"...since I've been taking care of it").  I'm just happy to see some progress, and I'm actually confident I can make WL by the end of 2012.

I will do a thorough length check at the end of the month and post pictures.


----------



## Drtondalia (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey eveybody!! I can't keep my hands out of my hair...somebody stop me lol!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 15, 2010)

I hate moving. Kept me away from the forum(no internet) but I'm up and running again. What did I miss??


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh we're all just anxious to see progress pic's and such. I have been so busy at work it's insane and my pc got a little sic so I haven't been able to post pictures of my newest protective style. I am working on really learning to braid and 2 strand flat twist.


----------



## Naturallista (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey yall!

Finals are over, so I am freeeeeeee!  Time to give a little tlc to my hair. A henna treatment and dc are way over due.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 16, 2010)

^^A good DC does sound good right about now!


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 17, 2010)

Welcome back Naturallista!

I am getting really excited to see all of the progress pictures. I want to cheer and do the happy dance with my sister's in this thread.


----------



## tricie (Dec 20, 2010)

MaxJones said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Just a small update (sorry, no pics yet).  My sister flatironed a small section of  my hair, and the back is just about barely two inches from apl.  My bang is a little bit past my chin.  Both my mother and sister said they've never seen my hair this long (my mother:"...since I've been taking care of it").  I'm just happy to see some progress, and I'm actually confident I can make WL by the end of 2012.
> 
> I will do a thorough length check at the end of the month and post pictures.



Hey, @MaxJones! Congrats on your growth..my hair is about the same length as yours. Hopefully we can both reach waist length at the same time!


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 20, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Braids or two strand flat twists for me into some up do. *I am stepping up my workouts* so I don't want to worry about anything more than keeping up my reggie. I can't wait to see your pictures ladies!


 
Hey Bigmommah!
Tell me, what kind of workout are you doing?
Also, if I remember correctly, you workout EVERYMORNING before heading out to work. How do you DO it? When I try..seems like I can only get through about two days out of the week with working out early in the morning..
Please enlighten me


----------



## Danniquin (Dec 21, 2010)

I never understood hair anorexia until now lol. I am positive that when I relax my hair I will be BSL but it doesn't seem long. I remember before my HHJ I used to always say I want my hair to go to my bra strap (before I even knew about hair boards) but now that it's there it's not enough! Now watch I'm not gonna stop stressing until I'm hip length hahaha.

I'll post pictures when I relax and straighten my hair on like sometime later this week probably after Christmas because I'm 99.9% sure that I am getting a sedu!


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 21, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> Hey Bigmommah!
> Tell me, what kind of workout are you doing?
> Also, if I remember correctly, you workout EVERYMORNING before heading out to work. How do you DO it? When I try..seems like I can only get through about two days out of the week with working out early in the morning..
> Please enlighten me


 
D.Lisha part of it is that I am a morning person so getting up in the morning at 4:45 doesn't really bother me all that much. It sets the tone for my day.

If you're not a morning person don't work out in the morning.  It seems simple but you are more likely to work out consistently when the schedule agrees with your inner clock.

As far as the daily part goes I made a commitment to myself to be healthier. I have several health issues that could put a hamper on my life and I just decided to not let that happen. I made it a goal that I tracked/track every day and it gets easier the longer I do it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 21, 2010)

3 days til flat iron time for me ladies! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 22, 2010)

I can't wait either NikkiQ!

Gah I'm starting to dream that my hair has shrunk into my scalp so I'm losing progress. My ng is serious now at 21 weeks post so if my hair isn't stretched in some manner I look a bit like a Who that escaped from Whoville. I am looking forward to flat ironing my hair on the 1st to see what I'm working with.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 22, 2010)

Did my Aphogee 2min Keratin Treatment tonight along with a nice and long DC. My hair feels very soft even though it's in braids to help detangling go a little smoother.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 23, 2010)

Okay it's official. That 2min treatment is now gonna be one of my staples. My hair felt AMAZING afterwards! I can't wait to flat iron it tomorrow. It's braided and hidden under my wig today to make detangling easier tomorrow


----------



## afrochique (Dec 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay it's official. That 2min treatment is now gonna be one of my staples. My hair felt AMAZING afterwards! I can't wait to flat iron it tomorrow. It's braided and hidden under my wig today to make detangling easier tomorrow




My hair loves that Aphogee 2 min. Soft, soft hair after 30 min.

Here's my end of year pics. June 2010 vs Dec 2010. I am 6 mths post.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 23, 2010)

^^Great progress!!


----------



## MrsIQ (Dec 25, 2010)

Here's my update:

12/22/09


12/24/10


I got alot of thickness and a wee bit of growth, but I'm satisfied.  You could have never convinced me that my hair would ever be this length a few years ago.

PS: these pics show me that I need to get back on my workout grind.  My waist brought some cousins over to play this year and they moved in permanently.  Starting 1/1/11 , It's crunch time, literally!

Now that the bulk of my hair has caught up to the lead hairs, its time to get mo' length.  I'm looking forward to MBL in 2011. Maybe even some lead hairs grazing waist. _*Pours hair fairy dust on her own head and leaves the bottle half full.*  Grab it ladies!!!_


----------



## LouLou1355 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello ladies!

Man, I have been away for awhile.  I need to catch up!  Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 25, 2010)

Just dropping in to say, congrats on the updates, ladies 
I will be back with mines in a jiffy!


----------



## Qtee (Dec 25, 2010)

Starting pic..





Regime 

Wash and DC weekly
braid outs and WNG (depending on the season)
Vasoline to seal
homemade DC mixture nightly
Protein as needed..


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 27, 2010)

*Count me in!! Grazing BSL now..*


----------



## Naturallista (Dec 28, 2010)

MrsIQ said:


> Here's my update:
> 
> 12/22/09
> View attachment 103411
> ...



You look like you are already MBL to me!  Way to grow!


----------



## Naturallista (Dec 28, 2010)

afrochique said:


> My hair loves that Aphogee 2 min. Soft, soft hair after 30 min.
> 
> Here's my end of year pics. June 2010 vs Dec 2010. I am 6 mths post.



You got lots of growth- Congrats!


----------



## Naturallista (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Happy Holidays, welcome new members, and welcome back to those who have been m.i.a.

So glad to see the progress pics roll in...but, I need more!!!!  Come on ladies! ics:


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 28, 2010)

So ladies I flat ironed my hair on Christmas Eve but the results were rather disappointing. While the progress my hair has made is great, my flat iron didn't even make it through to the end. By the time I was half way done, it started to revert immediately. I did take pics during the process, but none when I was done. On Christmas morning, I did a sorry flat iron on just the back just to have some sort of comparison shot. I've decided I'm going in for a good trim and start the new year off fresh.


----------



## Lilpaw (Dec 29, 2010)

New entry ladies. I'm at MBL now but I'm trimming to BSL in January and three more times during 2011 so it may take me a minute to get to WL.  Going for the thick even ends and all that. Happy growing to us all!!

Regimen  

Moisturize twice daily.

Wear hair up (in bun or plastic clips) most of the time.

Once per week - Pre-poo w/conditioner or oil, shampoo, deep condition (moisture or protein as needed) and air dry. 

Once per week - Pre-poo w/conditioner or oil, co-wash, roller set and bonnet dry 

 (Clarify once a month)

Relax every 10-12 weeks with Design Essentials Time Release Relaxer

Please forgive the lack of products. I am currently experimenting with various organic products and I have not yet found my staples. I will report my experiences in my updates.

Thanks!!


----------



## Naturallista (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^^^^^Cut???  NOOOOOO!    Well, I guess you have to do what you have to do....your hair is lovely, though.  Welcome!

NikkiQ, so no pics???  I was ready to see your progress.  I'm sorry the flat ironing didn't go well for you, but I'm glad to hear that your hair is coming along 

I guess I'll just have to be patient and wait for yours and Bigmommah's pics in January.  *le sigh*

Still waiting on the rest of you guys   Ok, I'll stop now.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 29, 2010)

Okay here's my pics. Don't laugh 

The first shows how long my hair is freshly after flat iron
Second is the comparison shot using a crappy flat iron picture. Dark shrinkage


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 29, 2010)

Welp, here's my end of the year update:
This was my hair in March:



June:


Fast Forward to November:


Wow, time sure flies when you're growing hair, huh? lol


----------



## afrochique (Dec 29, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay here's my pics. Don't laugh
> 
> The first shows how long my hair is freshly after flat iron
> Second is the comparison shot using a crappy flat iron picture. Dark shrinkage




Nikki, you have made progress!!!! and that is good, that is the most important thing. I know you wanted to trim, but I (afrochique) feel that you should just do away with the  split ends or dust and keep wigging it to the next goal. 
Please don't do a major trim. Sometimes all the hair needs is to catch up to the faster growing areas, and as long as it is not damaged or split, my opinion is that you are good to go.


----------



## afrochique (Dec 29, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> Welp, here's my end of the year update:
> This was my hair in March:
> View attachment 104101
> 
> ...



Congrats DLisha!!! BSL is at your bra tip!


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 29, 2010)

So yeah my progress pics will have to go up tomorrow night... I'll be taking down some of the twists that I have now. So it won't be straight (I can't do my own flat ironing, but it'll still show length.

Mind you I had a 3 inch cut in November 

BUT I"M ON MY WAY!


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 29, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Congrats DLisha!!! BSL is at your bra tip!



Thanks afrochique 
Im currently suffering frm hair anorexia so I still feel stuck at SL

Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Naturallista (Dec 30, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay here's my pics. Don't laugh
> 
> The first shows how long my hair is freshly after flat iron
> Second is the comparison shot using a crappy flat iron picture. Dark shrinkage



Girl, what are you talking about "don't laugh"????  You have made great progress!!:woohoo:  I agree with afrochique- please do not do a major trim unless the ends are truly damaged!!!



D.Lisha said:


> Welp, here's my end of the year update:
> This was my hair in March:
> View attachment 104101
> 
> ...




Sure does!  Great progress- you are beating down bsl's door 

Lovely hair ladies!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Danniquin (Dec 30, 2010)

next stop MBL!
My goal for 2011 is to get thicker hair.


----------



## PearlyCurly (Dec 30, 2010)

I want to join. WL has always been my ultimate goal, but now i am looking at TBL Anyway i have never been past APL and now that i am, hopefully WL is the future.

My regimen is fairly simple...


Shampoo- once a week
Deep Condition- once a week. But now that it is winter and i am currently transitioning back to natural hair i will have to step up my DC game. Also, i just invested in a Steamer..So every time i DC i always steam my hair.
Moisturize- once a week..yup once a week
Protective style- I am usually in a protective style, like twist, mini braids(my own hair), or just a simple bun.
Trim- When ever i feel raggedy ends. AKA 2-3x a year.
I would like to work on my moisture & protein balance this year. I know i will have to step my game back to be successful at transitioning & getting to WL.

Starting Pic..


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 30, 2010)

You girls have made wonderful progress. my progress is on my siggy. I will be updating my new regime plus im still hoping to be close to WL come dec 2012.


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 30, 2010)

Danniquin said:


> next stop MBL!
> My goal for 2011 is to get thicker hair.



Woot!
Nice progress girl. 

Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 30, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay here's my pics. Don't laugh
> 
> The first shows how long my hair is freshly after flat iron
> Second is the comparison shot using a crappy flat iron picture. Dark shrinkage



Uh-oh, I c u miss NikkiQ 
Congrats on the progress!
Ya hair looks lovely.


Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. Still feeling blah about my progress, but I'll take what I can get these days. I'm just gonna do a little dusting on my ends. I haven't had my ends trimmed since April so I think it may be time.


----------



## Naturallista (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok, I had to go to page 14 to find this thread! 


Welcome PearlyCurly and Rossy2010!

Danniquinn, great progress!!!  Your hair is looking lovely   See you at mbl!



So here is my update...it's not very exciting since I already updated at the end of november, but I thought I would be official....

After cut in Oct 09






Slightly stretched Dec. 09






Slightly stretched Dec. 10






I did NOT feel like flat ironing...just. too. lazy.  So, these pics are stretched










I'm knocking on mbl's door!  I'm ready for it!

Hope to see some more updates soon:wink2:, but I'm already looking forward to the next one!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 3, 2011)

Everyone has wonderfull progress!! Congrats!!! 

I attended a red carpet gala on Dec 16th so I wound up going to the hairdresser for an updo. I was thinking that it wouldn't hurt one time and there would be no need for her to "trim" anything. But I was wrong. First she fussed me out about my hair shedding too too much. I explained that I only comb on wash and DC days so thats why it seemed like more than a normal amount. But she told me I hadn't a clue what I was talking about. erplexed

My hair looked wonderful but she said was in bad need of a trim after she did it. She said she didn't take out much but I know her, (she is one of my best girlfriends). I wore the updo for a week then took all the pins down and wore it curly for a week. When I tell yall I'm on week three and I still have the same curls; I have brushed my hair with my denman, wrapped it both ways but the curls are still there. 

I've had so many events to attend with the DH that between that and work  I haven't had a chance to DC or anything. 

I've been on here looking at everyones year end reveals and I can honestly say I'm scared to wash the curls out and see the damage. But I'm going to break down and do it tonight. I'll post the pics then.

I honestly can see progress in everyones pics and I'm rooting for you all in 2011. I may start wigging it like @NikkiQ.  But where do you start???


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 3, 2011)

How was everyone's New Year?? Any hair stories to share???


----------



## Naturallista (Jan 3, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> Everyone has wonderfull progress!! Congrats!!!
> 
> I attended a red carpet gala on Dec 16th so I wound up going to the hairdresser for an updo. I was thinking that it wouldn't hurt one time and there would be no need for her to "trim" anything. But I was wrong. First she fussed me out about my hair shedding too too much. I explained that I only comb on wash and DC days so thats why it seemed like more than a normal amount. But she told me I hadn't a clue what I was talking about. erplexed
> 
> ...



Thanks for the words of encouragement Drtondalia!

Sorry to hear about your hairdresser.  I'm crossing my fingers for you that you don't have any damage!

Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## Danniquin (Jan 3, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> How was everyone's New Year?? Any hair stories to share???



I have a hair story a short one. I'm in high-school so you know how those boys act lol. Anyway I walked past this one boy that I knew and he grabbed a piece of my hair and said "Dang girl your hair got long over the vacation, Ch-Ch-Ch-Chia." I just wanted to smack him. Not because he grabbed my hair, but because come on man, a chia pet. Really?

1 more year and high-school is over, tank the Lord!


----------



## Naturallista (Jan 3, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> How was everyone's New Year?? Any hair stories to share???



My New Year was nice.  Just stayed home and watched a movie.  I beat the crowds and went out the night before and had many beers and lots of sweet potato fries.  It was great.  As for my hair, it stayed in a bun all weekend...just how I like it.

How was yours Nikki?


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 4, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> How was everyone's New Year?? Any hair stories to share???


 

Happy New Years!

My hair story...Well one of my flat twists came out of my beehive so i decided to take the whole thing down.

When I did, I had a really nice looking twist out (even though my mom wasn't fond of it), but I loved it.  I ended up wearing it for 3 days.  So I think that will be my plan from now on.  Wear the beehive w/ wig and then wear the twist out for a few days so my hair can breathe.

Also learned how to do a 3 strand twist


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 4, 2011)

Went out for sushi with the fiance and friends then watched the fireworks show over the river. All in all, a good NYE. Now I'm in hectic wedding planning mode. Engaged on Christmas Eve and wedding in September. Shoot me now please!


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 4, 2011)

Woot Woot 
Congrats on the engagement NikkiQ!
Now you know you HAVE to spill the story of HOW he proposed to you! 
*anxiously waits for NikkiQ to come back in here with details***


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 4, 2011)

lol Thanks D.

Well it's a tradition in my fam for everyone to open all their gifts on Christmas Eve so Christmas Day can just be a day of spending time together and eating. I usually play Santa and hand out the gifts to everyone. Jason (fiance) told me that I had to wait until after everyone opened their gifts before I could have mine. So after everyone finished opening their gifts, I asked if I could finally have mine. He looks at my mom and asks her if I should have it. She said yeah so he tells me "okay well you have to sit so I can go get it". While I'm sitting, my mom and step dad are telling everyone to be quiet and pay attention. He digs in his coat pocket and pulls out a box. It still didn't click. When he opened the box and I saw the ring, I just started crying instantly. So he gets down on one knee in front of the whole family and asked me to marry him. I screamed yes and cried more lmao.


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 4, 2011)

Awww, now how sweet is that? 
I could imagine the look on your face when you opened up the box lol.
You sound like you got a keeper girl.....so um...does Jason have a brother? 
 nah jk
But i'm happy for you! What a way to bring in the New year, eh?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 4, 2011)

he does have 2 brothers, but they're married lol


----------



## Naturallista (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow wow wow, NikkiQ!  Congratulations to you and your fiance!  What a great story!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 5, 2011)

That's awesome Nikki!!! Congratulation girl!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 5, 2011)

I almost forgot I was in this challenge! You ladies have made beautiful  progress.  Congratulations! I see I have reggie written beside my name so here goes. It's pretty simple. I will be using pretty much all Ayurveda products. I use the oils on a daily. In the morning I use Shikakai/Brahmi/and Amla. At night I use Brhingraj because it puts me to sleep. 

I will be using the powders to tea rinse once a week, If I'm lazy I'll use my Shikakai poo bar. I haven't used regular poo in 2 years. I cowash when I feel like it. Some weeks more than others. In the summer it's almost everyday. 

I relax every 10 weeks with Hawaiian Silky lye relaxer in mild. As far as style, it's usually up in a clip unless it's the first few weeks of my relaxer. Uhhm I that's it. My progress pic thus far is below. 








I'm praying for full BSL by this summer and MBL by Dec. HHG ladies!


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice progress Flowinlocks !


----------



## Naturallista (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't see your pic, flowinlocks, but welcome back!


----------



## MrsIQ (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats, NikkiQ!!!!  I've been married almost 15 years and its been the happiest time of my life!  I wish you lots of love and remember to practice patience!


----------



## sunbubbles (Jan 7, 2011)

Well My camera broke in October so I dont have my December Updates, BUT I do have the pics from my Texlax at the end of October! Its been 11 weeks already!!   Hopefully, Ill be able to texlax withtin the next few weeks. I put in some twist extensions and there is no way that Im taking them out this soon!!  I wanted to wait at least 6 weeks before I take them out. After that I think Imma start visiting weaves again. Now all I gotta do is find a place thats not gonna go crazy tight with braiding my hair for the weave! Hhhhmmm. Im in Atlanta, any of you ladies have any suggestions on places that do good weaves (without ripping your hair out?!)


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, sunbubbles. Your hair is gawgeus. Your curls look so moisturized. I hope to be there one day...soon.

I have just been cowashing, just been lurking since nothing exciting is going on. A flat iron and hair dryer managed to find its way into my hands 3x's this week, lol, big mistake.  I'd better learn the skill and the patience first.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 7, 2011)

I think this weekend I'm going to use my Tangle Teezer again and enjoy my curls. I can't wait to be natural, but I have another year to go before I chop.


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi ladies !
So here is my big update/reveal.
I strated my HHJ at the end of Sept. First are my starter pics from then followed by the pics I took Saturday. I DC'd with EVOO, Garnier Frutics, Honey, Noni Juice, and Mayo in the third pic. Fourth pic shows my hair after rinsing the DC out. Fifth pic is shrinkage. Gonna have to start another post for the flat iron pics. Its only letting me upload 5 pics.


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 12, 2011)

Here are my flat iron pics. I think that it looks lke a little progress but it may have been more if I never went to the salon. All in all I think my hair looks good. I'm going to wig it till June.


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 12, 2011)

Side by side; then and now.


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey ladies!! Where's everybody at??? What ya been doing???


----------



## tricie (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, ladies! 

Sorry I'm late with this, but I just took out all my braids, so I'm just able to post this pic.  This is about where my starting length will be; it'll be a little bit shorter since I had to trim off about an inch to get the last of the relaxer hair off; all natural now!   



HHJ!


----------



## afrochique (Jan 18, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> Side by side; then and now.



Your hair is growing *DrT*!! 

Keep up the good work, ladies!

My pic is attached: 2nd pic is my new growth at 6.5 mths post.


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 18, 2011)

afrochique said:


> Your hair is growing *DrT*!!
> 
> Keep up the good work, ladies!
> 
> My pic is attached: 2nd pic is my new growth at 6.5 mths post.


 

Now that is serious growth!!


----------



## sunbubbles (Jan 18, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I think this weekend I'm going to use my Tangle Teezer again and enjoy my curls. I can't wait to be natural, but I have another year to go before I chop.


 Giiiiiirrrrrllll!!!................ Ive been wanting one so bad, i guess Ill have to just break down and get one. How often are you using yours? Everytime you detangle, or like once a month?




MsSonya said:


> Wow, sunbubbles. Your hair is gawgeus. Your curls look so moisturized. I hope to be there one day...soon.
> 
> I have just been cowashing, just been lurking since nothing exciting is going on. A flat iron and hair dryer managed to find its way into my hands 3x's this week, lol, big mistake. I'd better learn the skill and the patience first.


 
Hey lady, Thanks! I need to get back on my moisturizing game, Ive been such a slacker. You'll be there before you know it!   (im not even "there" yet, lol!) and your siggy reminded me that Im supposed to be exploring buns more this year! 



Drtondalia said:


> Side by side; then and now.


Great growth! Its coming along nicely!



afrochique said:


> Your hair is growing *DrT*!!
> 
> Keep up the good work, ladies!
> 
> My pic is attached: 2nd pic is my new growth at 6.5 mths post.


 
WOW! 6.5 months!? Thats a ton of growth! Are you transitioning or just stretching?



Keep up the good work ladies!! Lets keep the Momentum going! woo hoo!


----------



## Naturallista (Jan 18, 2011)

Loving the update, ladies!!!  Looks like everyone is on the grow!  Beautiful hair!  I'd write more, but my allergies are killing me today *sad face*

Keep up the good work!

Sidebar, tricie, I love your nails!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^I use it everytime I detangle which is once a week. I keep my hair in individual braids and redo them weekly so after I shampoo and DC, i take them down, use the TT and then braid them back up.


----------



## afrochique (Jan 18, 2011)

sunbubbles said:


> WOW! 6.5 months!? Thats a ton of growth! Are you transitioning or just stretching?


Right now, I am stretching. If I decide to transition, it will be next year.


----------



## lisajames96 (Jan 18, 2011)

*subscribing* and lurking...Love reading the updates.
Hope to be there too one day. Happy Hair Growing Ladies!


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, I agree the updates are nice. I love a little hair porn. I just wanted to compliment everyone if thats ok. I live through you all.
*Drtondalia *- You did a great job. You make me want to grab that flat iron again and give it another shot. But I know my hair wouldnt cooperate. 
*Tricie*- Your hair is lovely, now I am thinking about going natural for the third time. Failed miserably each time. So I will stay relaxed for now.
*Afrochique*- Your hair is thick and healthy. I have enjoyed my six months stretches in the past. But I have decided to relax every 12wks. You have given me inspiration to maybe try stretching that long again.erplexed

Well, I am just trying to nurse my hair back to health after this last trim and underprocessed Naiorbi relaxer. On a good note it is getting a bit thicker, I believe.
HHG!


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 19, 2011)

MsSonya said:


> *Drtondalia *- You did a great job. You make me want to grab that flat iron again and give it another shot. But I know my hair wouldnt cooperate.


 

I use this thingy that I saw someone using on youtube to flat iron their hair using the chase method, I had never saw one till then but sure enough my local BSS had it for like 4 bucks...behind the counter no less. It really works!!   

I was never able to flat iron my hair like this before.

Just to show an example of what it looks like:

Amazon.com: Jilbere Vented Straightening/Cutting Comb: Beauty

ETA: I also used a mini flat iron, cost me like 10 bucks from the same BSS. The cashier said it was better than the CHI so I gave it a try.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 19, 2011)

Naturallista said:


> I can't see your pic, flowinlocks, but welcome back!




 Awww not sure why.  

Anyhoo congats on your progress ladies! Keep up the good work!


----------



## tdc1978 (Jan 26, 2011)

just checking in, no pix to post. Had a setback last year and lost 2 inches erplexed. I will post pix in April.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 26, 2011)

tdc1978 said:


> just checking in, no pix to post. Had a setback last year and lost 2 inches erplexed. I will post pix in April.




So sorry to hear about your setback. I hope your hair is recovering well.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey ladies!!! How is everyone doing??


----------



## Danniquin (Jan 30, 2011)

Checking in 

Just decided that I'm going to go back to the Ateyaaa regimen for about a month. I'm not gonna heat my hair up, I'm just gonna use all Aphogee products. My hair is entirely too weak right now. Plus Aphogee makes my hair feel really strong and healthy.

And soon I'm gonna get my hair cut into layers to reward myself for getting to bsl, I can't wait!


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 30, 2011)

My hair feels SO SO soft! I know Joico Chelating shampoo was the culprit. I chelated for the first time on friday and loveee the results!!!

I have about 6 inches until waist length. So I should be there late this year or early 2012!


----------



## Drtondalia (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

Just checking in. I have been protective styling with a half wig and so far so good.. I bought my first LF wig yesterday. Her name is Lauren and she is full of cascading curls. I am going to wash and DC this weekend. I only wash once a month. I have had the same set of flat twists for three weeks. I've been co-washing over them and moisturizing and sealing every two days. I feel like I have so much new growth. How's eveybody doing?


----------



## wish4length (Feb 4, 2011)

Checking in and a little discouraged, but glad this challenge ends in 2012


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 7, 2011)

Checkin in
Jst recently suffered my FIRST official set bck ...I have a thread about it running around here, somewhere.......when I finally get to WL, what a glorious day it will be! Because right now...I dnt c it happening in 2012 @ all 

Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Drtondalia (Feb 7, 2011)

D.Lisha said:


> Checkin in
> Jst recently suffered my FIRST official set bck ...I have a thread about it running around here, somewhere.......when I finally get to WL, what a glorious day it will be! Because right now...I dnt c it happening in 2012 @ all
> 
> Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
So sorry to hear this.....what happened???


----------



## ThickLongLush (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello Ladies!

I am new to this site (less than a week) and I would like to get onboard with this challenge. I am currently at shoulder length but confident that I will reach my goal by Dec 31, 2012.

I currently wear my hair pressed and pin-curled (no heat in between). Loose pin-up dos most often.

Hairfinity, Gro Aut, Multi Vitamins, Fish Oil
Water / Exercise
Mixed Chicks Tea Conditioner & VO5


----------



## MrsIQ (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome, ThickLongLush!  

Glad to have you here!


----------



## GreenD (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Ladies,

I haven't been on here to update, so I thought now would be a good time. I just measured my hair and I have about 6-7 inches to go to reach WL. I'm hoping by this time next year, no later than June 2012 I'll be WL....(fingers crossed and hair braided!!).


----------



## Danniquin (Feb 16, 2011)

I just co-washed my hair in a ponytail, best decision ever! My hair has been feeling really good thanks to Honey Dew and shea butter, hopefully aphogee stops the breakage! How about you ladies?


----------



## afrochique (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey ladies! I am full APL now and still stretching my relaxer (out of laziness). I am wearing wigs and hope to relax in June. I am 8 inches away from WL so I am hoping to be there by summer of next year.
Happy Hair Growing!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing???


----------



## Danniquin (Mar 1, 2011)

Trying to get this shedding/breakage under control erplexed


----------



## MsSonya (Mar 2, 2011)

I have been cowashing the past few days. If I can keep up with my moisturizing, I should be able to retain some length.


----------



## D.Lisha (Mar 2, 2011)

This is the first week that i'm using my sulfur mix; so far so good. Im excited to see how much growth I will get by my next relaxer! 

Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Drtondalia (Mar 2, 2011)

I am wigging it till June. My hair is braided under the wig. I rebraid them every three weeks. I DC once a week, moisterize and seal every night and sometimes in the am if it feels like I need it. I only wash on the day I take the braids out. 

I feel so much new growth by week three...that makes me happy!! I can't bring myself to flat iron even a piece just to check my length. I'll wait.....

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy to hear from everyone. I may have to drop out of this challenge. I chopped on 2/25 so I'm more than sure I won't make WL by Dec 2012. There's not enough hair fairy dust in the world to take me from NL to WL lmao. But I'll stay in to keep up with everyone.


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 2, 2011)

Cowashing every few days. Just air drying and binning. Hoping for thicker strands this year!


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 7, 2011)

Finally straightened my hair (heat-free since November)  I MADE BSL!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 7, 2011)

congrats allicat. you hair is really pretty and shiny (looks very healthy).


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 7, 2011)

Gorgeous hair AlliCat!


----------



## SunshineStell (Mar 11, 2011)

My ultimate hair goal is to reach waist length. My current regimen is planned  around my two babies, a 2yr old and 2 month old. 
I wash/co-wash once a week.
 I deep condition with oils.
use a medium protein treatment once a month
stretch my relaxers 10-13 wks with light dusting of hair ends
use jamaican black castor oil 2-3  a week
Bunning and no heat
Use aloe vera juice to help with shedding.


----------



## Danniquin (Mar 13, 2011)

So I straightened my hair to ward off the tangles I had been getting, it came out good but it didn't feel like it use to. Friday, my mom got me some coconut oil so I put some in my hair and put my hair in two buns. When I woke up my hair was wavy and sooooooo moisturized. Coconut oil is being added back into my regimen! I'm gonna try DC-ing with it next weekend.

P.S I'm relaxing this week, will post pics when I do


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 30, 2011)

LADIES!!!! Where is everyone??? How is everyone doing??? This thread has been totally forgotten. Yes...I'm guilty


----------



## tdc1978 (Apr 2, 2011)

Gorgeous Growth Ladies!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm still in! I just haven't been on the forum much lately.


----------



## Drtondalia (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

I am still hiding my hair under a wig for my PS. This week it's under my new LF Sensationall Jasmine.
She is so so long, waist length at the longest point (shaped like a V in the back).

I love her because it's giving me practice for what my own hair will be like when I get to WL which is my ultimate goal. :crossfingers:
I know my co-workers think I'm crazy because everytime my style changes it keeps getting longer and longer. 

Sunday I took out my braids, pre-pooed with my blend of oils, washed my hair with Giovanni organic something or another (I won't use this again because it felt like it stripped my hair and made it feel hard), then followed up with a 6 hour DC. 

I did a light flatiron on my hair to make it easier to braid and I think I'm at a little past shoulder length!!!!

I'm so happy because now I can see for sure that all the work I'm putting in is really paying off!!!

Im posting some pics but please don't tell the ladies in the Hide Your Hair Challenge. 

Also remember this is just a light flatiron so its kinda puffy.


----------



## Drtondalia (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey there ladies! Where is everybody? What have you all been up to?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 9, 2011)

I think I will definitely make it to WL by Dec 2012. My longest layers are already almost full MBL. I'm giving myself til Dec though because I have a very deep U cut and I want it more blunt. So those shorter APL sides need time to catch up. 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Miss*Tress (Apr 9, 2011)

sunbubbles said:


> Well My camera broke in October so I dont have my December Updates, BUT I do have the pics from my Texlax at the end of October! Its been 11 weeks already!!   Hopefully, Ill be able to texlax withtin the next few weeks. I put in some twist extensions and there is no way that Im taking them out this soon!!  I wanted to wait at least 6 weeks before I take them out. After that I think Imma start visiting weaves again. Now all I gotta do is find a place thats not gonna go crazy tight with braiding my hair for the weave! Hhhhmmm. Im in Atlanta, any of you ladies have any suggestions on places that do good weaves (without ripping your hair out?!)


Love your bun - the texture and color are so pretty. Until I read your post, I thought you were natural.


----------



## MrsIQ (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey ladies!  Still on track to be WL in 2012. My longest layer is MBL, but my nape is recovering from some breakage so I'm nursing it back to health. Washing and rollersetting today.


----------



## D.Lisha (Apr 9, 2011)

I was just thinking about this thread the other day. Anyone know what's going on with BigMommah? I PM'd her sometime in January and I haven't gotten a response yet...I'm beginning to get alittle worried.

Anywho,
I'm proud to say that I've picked up a new method of PSing, I'm currently wiggin it and I think I'm in love.
As of today I'm 9 weeks post, and let me tell you, the wigs are making the stretch sooooooo much easier for me 
I love being able to rock a cute style, while still having access to my real hair at night (for moisturizing and sealing purposes) I've already made plans to purchase another one next week 

Quick Question: Is there another alternative to using the standard stocking wig cap? I feel like the material of the stocking cap is making my hair loose some moisture throughtout the day.  I'm tempted to try the baggy method, but I'm nervous that while i'm at work, my head will be making that notiaceable "baggy" sound with every turn of my head lol.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 9, 2011)

^^^Try a satin bonnet or a men's do-rag.


----------



## Naturallista (Apr 20, 2011)

Okay, I'm really late, but congrats AlliCat for making bsl! Your hair looks great 

Welcome to the new joiners.  Glad to see people are still checking in and making progress.  Sorry I've been m.i.a., but I've really been neglecting my hair (just don't have time because of school) and I've been hanging out in other forums.  I've wondered about Bigmommah, too...hope she is alright.

Only a few more weeks and I'll be back with an update!

D.Lisha, your new siggy is amazing!  That wig is really working for you!


----------



## Drtondalia (Apr 22, 2011)

D.Lisha
What is the name of the wig you're wearing?


----------



## D.Lisha (Apr 22, 2011)

@Naturallista: Thanks chick  I feel like this is the beginning of a new addiction [wiggin to WL] 

@Drtondalia: Here she is . The color I have is 1b/30.


----------



## memee1978 (Apr 22, 2011)

everyone is off to a great start.


----------



## joyandfaith (Apr 22, 2011)

I think I'm still on track to make WL by Dec 2012, but I'm starting to get worried because my DCing has slacked off considerably and I am too done with wet bunning. Has anyone else been able to maintain good growth by flat ironing once every 2-4 weeks?


----------



## sunbubbles (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Ladies, just checking in! I hope everyones doing ok! Ive been having an internal mind battle as regards what to do with my hair . I dont know if I want to just become a long term transitioner (cause I REFUSE to do another BC), or just a long term stretcher (relax every 6 mths) Im thinking about leaning toward the stretcher, only because I just dont feel like being natural again so soon. (I just texlaxed 5 mths ago, after being natural for 3 yrs) I dont have time for the 5 hr detangling sessions in my life right now. I want to enjoy my texlaxed hair.........but I MISS my natural hair!!! :-( *SIGH* decisions, decisions. If I go back natural, I have to be prepared to just keep it in stretched styles, ALL the time, because the longer it gets the easier it tangles! *Kanye Shrug* I guess I'll sit on my decision a bit more, since Im only 8 weeks post. I guess the good news would be that if I DID decide to go back to natural hair, that it wouldnt be too much of a shock for my hair, since my texlaxed hair still has MOST of its texture!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 22, 2011)

Just wanted to sprinkle some positiveness in the thread    Happy Friday WL 2012 Divas!


----------



## Naturallista (Apr 23, 2011)

Ahh, thanks Janet'!  Your hair is looking fab, by the way


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 23, 2011)

I literally had a dream last night that I had waist length hair lol. 

I need to step up my protective style game and make sure I'm taking care of my hair if I want to make my dreams a reality!


----------



## Masters2013 (Apr 23, 2011)

Im in but I'm late....  I just cut off the rest of the perm around six inches.  I'm currently chin length.


----------



## ojemba (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi ladies, How did I miss this?
I'm definetly in this. I'll come back with my regimen. 
This is my starting pic. I have about 6' to wl.


----------



## CrissieD (May 3, 2011)

I always join these challenges and then never post LOL
Anyway I guess I can say I am MBL now which puts me WAAYYY ahead of schedule. I am pretty sure I will have to trim back to BSL but I'm alot more confident now than when I fisrt joined this challenge. I am sure I will make it to WL before the end of 2012 
I will try to remember to post pics.


----------



## CrissieD (May 3, 2011)

ImanAdero said:


> I literally had a dream last night that I had waist length hair lol.
> 
> I need to step up my protective style game and make sure I'm taking care of my hair if I want to make my dreams a reality!


 

I have that dream like once a month


----------



## ojemba (May 18, 2011)




----------



## BeautifullyBronzed (May 24, 2011)

If its not too late, I'd like to get in on this. 

I think I am just about APL in the back but the front of my hair seems to be very slow growing. I am still trying to figure out a reggie that works for me  currently I wash with shampoo and DC 1x wk. My dream is HL  but WL will work too  . My BC was 10/29/10, I think I have 4a more coarse in the front and crown than the back. I have not flat ironed or used a blowdryer since the bc. I'm not to savvy with pics but I will try to get some uploaded by this weekend.


----------



## BeautifullyBronzed (May 29, 2011)

Stlll working on getting pictures... soldierforhair am I only supposed to post on the dates you said or should I be posting more often?


----------



## Naturallista (May 31, 2011)

Welp, here is my update....a little late.

I actually went to the salon because I had an event to go to, so my hair is straighter than I would do at home.  The stylist cut off about an inch. She wanted to cut about 4", but I was not having it.  I went in with my hair mbl and inching towards wsl, but came out with it barely scraping mbl.  It's all good though.


----------



## Drtondalia (Jun 7, 2011)

Where's everybody??? What's going on with your hair???


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 7, 2011)

^^^Growing VERY slowly. At least to me it is. Chopped in Feb and approaching SL within the next month or so. Not gonna make it to WL next year but it's a great way to motivate me to keep up my reggie.


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 7, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Growing VERY slowly. At least to me it is. Chopped in Feb and approaching SL within the next month or so. Not gonna make it to WL next year but it's a great way to motivate me to keep up my reggie.



Sounds like progress to me!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 7, 2011)

Naturallista said:


> Sounds like progress to me!


 
I would like to think so, but I don't see it. There's that hairorexia again


----------



## afrochique (Jun 7, 2011)

I am about 6 inches away from WL. My hair has been growing slowly (still APL) so I am leaving it alone for now.


----------



## keepithealthy (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello ladies I would like to join. Is it too late for me?

I have about 7 inches to get to wl. I grow about 1/2 inch per month normally. So I think I can make it by the end of 2012. 

As my hair is growing my reggie is changing but this is what I am doing now. 
Warm Weather
Co wash 1-3x's a week 
DC 1-2x's a week alternating between protein and moisture
(Just added) Scalp massage 3x's a week (Peppermint, Rosemary, Vit E, Castor Oil Mix)
Clarify at least 1x a month (Suave or V05 Clarifying Shampoo)
Wash with Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo 1x a week
Will be wearing wng's and buns in the summer. No heat

Cold Weather
I usually alternate between twists and straight hair in the winter. 
I usually leave my hair straight for two weeks then wash and wear twists for 3 weeks. Then I may bun for a week and press again. I don't have a real schedule it's how I feel and what I have time for. I try to wash and DC my hair every other week or every 3 weeks. I might step that up.

Oh and I also trim my hair every 3 months. I only trim about .25 of an inch. I haven't had any real breakage or splits. I did have a mini battle with ssk  But I've found that keeping my hair moisturized, stretching my hair, sealing my ends and air drying in twists has dramatically reduced them. 

Here is my starting pic as of May 2011


----------



## D.Lisha (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey ladies, jst dropping in to say, that I doubt I will reach my goal by December 2012.  During my last relaxer I realized that my hair has suffered considerable damage from split ends that has pretty much brought my process to an uneven halt:





Sometime this month I plan on going back to my stylist and getting my hair cut back to this:





From here on out I'm focusing on HEALTH first, THEN length. *sigh* I count this as a lesson learned!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 8, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> Hello ladies I would like to join. Is it too late for me?
> 
> I have about 7 inches to get to wl. I grow about 1/2 inch per month normally. So I think I can make it by the end of 2012.
> 
> ...


 
Not at all! Welcome keepithealthy!!!


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcomekeepithealthy !


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 8, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I would like to think so, but I don't see it. There's that hairorexia again



That darn hairorexia will get you everytime....


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 8, 2011)

^^^There needs to be a support group for it


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 8, 2011)

D.Lisha said:


> Hey ladies, jst dropping in to say, that I doubt I will reach my goal by December 2012.  During my last relaxer I realized that my hair has suffered considerable damage from split ends that has pretty much brought my process to an uneven halt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no[USER=238014]D.Lisha[/USER][/email][/email]!  Sorry to hear about this.  How do you think you got your splits?  Just curious because I ended up with some splits after using the Tangle Teazer thingy.  

Well, health first is definitely the way to go.  It won't take you long to get back in the game


----------



## keepithealthy (Jun 8, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Not at all! Welcome keepithealthy!!!





Naturallista said:


> Welcomekeepithealthy !



Thank you!! I'm happy to join you on this journey. #waistlength2012orbust


----------



## SingBrina (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmmm wondering if I should go back to co-washing again... my hair is irritating me, and I need to stop trimming it so much...


----------



## D.Lisha (Jun 8, 2011)

@Naturallista: I believe my splits came from me not trimming/dusting the way I should. In all honesty, I haven't had a real good trim since Last June (when my stylist gave me the cut) and my dusting is absolutely TERRIBLE since I was trying to hang on to every inch I could get! lol.   I can't say that I'm familiar with the Tangle Teazer first-hand, but between here and youtube I've heard some pretty mixed-reviews on it. They actually have me kinda scared to even consider it lol. 

But this time around I plan to be ON IT when it comes to my trims. I'm talking the trims will be done every 6 months, and in between time I will dust after every relaxer with the Split-Ender. I feel like that's a fail-proof plan to help me stay on top of these ends.


----------



## umesbelle (Jun 9, 2011)

I want to try! We can all get there together. My goal is to have WL hair, I think I can do it by December 2012.  I'm ready!


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 9, 2011)

D.Lisha said:


> @Naturallista: I believe my splits came from me not trimming/dusting the way I should. In all honesty, I haven't had a real good trim since Last June (when my stylist gave me the cut) and my dusting is absolutely TERRIBLE since I was trying to hang on to every inch I could get! lol.   I can't say that I'm familiar with the Tangle Teazer first-hand, but between here and youtube I've heard some pretty mixed-reviews on it. They actually have me kinda scared to even consider it lol.
> 
> But this time around I plan to be ON IT when it comes to my trims. I'm talking the trims will be done every 6 months, and in between time I will dust after every relaxer with the Split-Ender. I feel like that's a fail-proof plan to help me stay on top of these ends.



D.Lisha I feel yah, I need to do better with my trimmings too.

Don't forget to post pics after your cut.... you know, hair porn is hair porn


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 9, 2011)

SingBrina said:


> Hmmm wondering if I should go back to co-washing again... my hair is irritating me, and I need to stop trimming it so much...



Ok, me and D.lisha need to trim more and you need to PUT THE SCISSORS DOWN! Back away girl


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 9, 2011)

So I think I'm still on track to reach wl by dec 2012 judging by my past progress. I should be apl by the end of august (hoping and praying) so I just need to develop a Reggie to ensure that I retain all my growth. This summer, I'm cowashing daily and wearing my phony ponies and half wigs. Depending on the weather in my new city, I'll probably continue this regimen until Christmas, when I get a trim.


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome umesbelle!

Wow LaFemmeNaturelle I didn't know you chopped!  Congrats on being newly natural!


----------



## CrissieD (Jun 19, 2011)

I think I may have had a set back 
My hair is exactly the same length it was the last time I posted + now I have a bunch of SSK and splits. I think I am going to trim back to BSL or slightly shorter and baggy like mad. 



Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 19, 2011)

CrissieD said:


> I think I may have had a set back
> My hair is exactly the same length it was the last time I posted + now I have a bunch of SSK and splits. I think I am going to trim back to BSL or slightly shorter and baggy like mad.
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh, sorry to hear this CrissieD

Here is some  to get you back on track


----------



## CrissieD (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanx Naturallista 



Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Drtondalia (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Ladies! 
Just stopping by with an update. I did a length check yesterday and I'm progressing nicely.
Here are some pics:



























I flat ironed with heat tamer using the chase method. No other product is on this hair. it kinda puffed up but I'm loving all the length and thickness I've gained.


----------



## Naturallista (Jul 2, 2011)

Looking good Drtondalia!!!


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd like to join this Challenge. I had joined myself to the 2013 one but after straightening I was quite surprised so I'm come on over here if  yall dont mind. 

My regimen and starting pic are in this thread. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=555931

Happy Hair Growing. I hope everybody reaches their goals.

ETA: starting pic July 7 2011


----------



## WyrdWay (Jul 16, 2011)

Why did the updates stop?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 16, 2011)

I haven't been here in a while but I'm still in! I'll post and update next month after I relax. Congrats on everyone's progress.


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm keeping up with my weekly DC. My hair loves it. This week I added some honey and olive oil to my DC. Smelled good. I swear I still smell honey now and its been 3 days. I've been bunning probably will for a few weeks or so. I don't feel much like braiding after I snagged my nail! I just went and cut them all short.....ugh. Plus bunning gives me a sorta staright look without the heat. HHG ladies!


----------



## beccaBeccaBECCA (Jul 18, 2011)

This is my first post and I'm definitely joining this challenge! _Sorry in advance for ALL THE PICS!! I couldn't figure out how to attach them as thumbnails...
_
 I'm currently APL in the front, BSL in the back because of some old layers. Hopefully by SOMETIME in 2012, I'll reach my goal of BSL in the front and WL in the back. I have about 4.5 inches to go, so 2012 seems feasible.

And I've been natural for 10 years - since I was 14. I had a MAJOR setback a little over 3 years ago after some home coloring and had to BC all over again, but I've got my length back now and would like to have EVEN MORE LENGTH, so this challenge is perfect.

I don't have any very recent straight pics, but these are from earlier this year - maybe Jan or Feb:
















It's a bit longer than that now.

And I just washed my hair and took these with my webcam - kind of dark, but you can see that I'm APL in the front and GRAZING  BSL in the back:











My bangs have grown out, but I kind of want to keep them at jaw length even once my I reach WL:





This one is from last year - October 2010. I just like it because it's a half and half and shows what kind of wash-and-go shrinkage I'm dealing with. I rarely straighten; 3-4 times a year at the absolute most. I plan to straighten again either at Christmas or my birthday which is right after the New Year.






And these are both from mid 2010:











Last but not least - my progress pics from 2008 when I did my second big chop:





My thing is that I have an ISSUE with breakage and retaining length, but my hair grows fairly quickly. If I could hold on to the length I get, I'd be in business!

Now I'm deep conditioning at least every 3 weeks and experimenting with sealing my ends with Vaseline. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa (Jul 18, 2011)

beccaBeccaBECCA welcome. I just joined myself too. 10 years natural that's amazing! Deep condituoning weekly has worked wonders for me! Sealing my ends has also helped tremendously with preventing breakage. Experiment with what your ends like the best. I've never used vaseline but I hope it works for you. Lol at the fish face. Your hair is beautiful that shrinkage is crazy! I hope you reach your goal. I'm also growing out layers and bangs.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi ladies 

I'm going to go ahead and bow out of this challenge. I mean let's be realistic. No way in high holy hell am I gonna make it to WL by next year lmao. Not enough months in a year for that to be able to happen. Good luck ladies and KUTGW!!


----------



## classiecutie (Jul 19, 2011)

Is it too late to join? I need a hair challenge. I just had my baby so its like im starting over. I didnt take care of my hair while pregnant. So Im in need of a challenge.


----------



## belldandy (Jul 21, 2011)

Guys I think I was in this challenge... I have hit waist length...just stopping in to say hi since I renewed my subscription.  Good luck ladies and happy hair growing.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jul 24, 2011)

prettybyrd said:


> This is my first length challenge - seems like it will be the only one!  I am NL and WL is my goal, and this time frame seems about right.
> 
> My regimen:
> Co-wash 2-3 days per week
> ...



Congratulations, belldandy!!   Very pretty hair, and great progress. 

I've been so busy with school, I neglected my hair mission for a while!   My regimen has changed.  

Updated regimen:

Co-wash 2-3 times per week - (maybe more through the end of summer)
Daily PS of french braids or bun
DC once a week
Seal ends nightly with light oil 


I had a little set back with heat.  Well, a major setback  - but since my hair isn't breaking (thank goodness) and isn't hard, I'm not going to cut it.  

In the front I have 8 inches of bone straight hair, and 4a hair throughout my head.  Not a good way to move into WSL!   lol!


----------



## ojemba (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi ladies, 
Well things are coming slowly but surely. I just removed extension braids that I taught I would keep in until next month. They were messy and I had a weeding to attend last Saturday. Anyways I relaxed and got a trim on 7/22. I'm in the HYH challenge so this is my last length update until Dec. 
Moving forward I think I'll stick to bunning and wigs and relax every 10-12 weeks. The tangles really gave me a hard time after removing the braids.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 26, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Hi ladies,
> Well things are coming slowly but surely. I just removed extension braids that I taught I would keep in until next month. They were messy and I had a weeding to attend last Saturday. Anyways I relaxed and got a trim on 7/22. I'm in the HYH challenge so this is my last length update until Dec.
> Moving forward I think I'll stick to bunning and wigs and relax every 10-12 weeks. The tangles really gave me a hard time after removing the braids.




Beautiful progress!! I love the thickness!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 26, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and bow out of this challenge. I mean let's be realistic. No way in high holy hell am I gonna make it to WL by next year lmao. Not enough months in a year for that to be able to happen. Good luck ladies and KUTGW!!




NikkiQ Don't leave.. I thought we were going until the end of 2012. We better be that's when my goal is by Dec. 2012.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jul 26, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Hi ladies,
> Well things are coming slowly but surely. I just removed extension braids that I taught I would keep in until next month. They were messy and I had a weeding to attend last Saturday. Anyways I relaxed and got a trim on 7/22. I'm in the HYH challenge so this is my last length update until Dec.
> Moving forward I think I'll stick to bunning and wigs and relax every 10-12 weeks. The tangles really gave me a hard time after removing the braids.



Beautiful!  Your thick hair gives me hope that as mine gets longer it will thicken up too!   Congrats on the progress thus far!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> @NikkiQ Don't leave.. I thought we were going until the end of 2012. We better be that's when my goal is by Dec. 2012.


 
 I chopped in February and I'm at SL now. Unless a miracle happens, I'm not hittin WL anytime in 2012.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 26, 2011)

lol Nikkiq im in this challenge and im sl girl please im trying my best to keep braids in and sulfur sulfur sulfur girl oiling everyday and hiding my hair until the end of next year suppose to get me some good growth keeping my fingers crossed. i need a miracle so im following Njoys mix and taking my vitamins if i can grow an inch or more every month im in business


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 7, 2011)

Imma join this challenge and hope for the best -count me in-I will post pics and reg. later!


----------



## WyrdWay (Aug 19, 2011)

How is everyone doing?
This thread has been pretty silent D:


----------



## prettybyrd (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm finally long enough to bun!  I keep my hair stretched most of the time now, and either in plaits or a bun.  Seeing this much of my face is a new experience!  I haven't worn a bun regularly since...1997.


----------



## Lexsmarie (Aug 23, 2011)

I want in!!! I am currently grazing BSL and I would like to hit WL in 2012.... can I join? Can I join? LOL Pic below...Leggo!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 28, 2011)

Still in weave will update in one more month... Hopefully ill grow 1 1/ 2 inches.....


----------



## CrissieD (Sep 10, 2011)

I finally have an update photo 

I think I'm close  I might even make full WL by Dec 2012
The rolls let you know where my waist is :-(
Time to join one of those work out challenges


----------



## My Friend (Sep 10, 2011)

I would like to join. Between now and Dec. 2012 I should have 8 inches 

Eta: guess I'm already in it  lawd my mind....I needed a reminder 

Imma do better.


----------



## afrochique (Sep 10, 2011)

Closing in on BSL. Trying to do better with protective styling.


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 25, 2011)

I think I am going to be ps'ing for real over the next few months to make it to mbl and wl by next year....


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 26, 2011)

If I do REALLY well, I'll make it to waist length by December 2012. Depending on the bra I'm wearing i'm between an inch and an inch and a half from BSL. Once I reach BSL definitively, I'll be able to tell how my hair is looking and if I'm on track to WL.


----------



## Drtondalia (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies 

I flat ironed yesterday and I think I'll make just past APL by the end of the year. I have been slacking on my PS'ing. I hid my hair from Jan- Jun and gained & retained 3 inches. I had a 1/2 inch trim in July. I am also taking Nioxin vitamins and they are giving me hair everywhere.  

After this week I'm going back to Hiding my hair full time. 

Hope your journeys are comming along well.


----------



## ojemba (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm in the wl 2013 but I'm going to try my luck n see if I can make wl by dec 2012. I'm currently scraping bsl with hopes to be full bsl by dec.


----------



## ojemba (Oct 17, 2011)

My Friend said:


> I would like to join. Between now and Dec. 2012 I should have 8 inches
> 
> Eta: guess I'm already in it  lawd my mind....I needed a reminder
> 
> Imma do better.



I have about 8 inches also loll


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm in, I'm mbl now, will be wigging it until wsl.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm close. My longest layers are MBL, or a little past that. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Drtondalia (Oct 18, 2011)

I need like 10 more inches. I'm gonna push hard and try to keep my PS'ing up


----------



## beccaBeccaBECCA (Oct 22, 2011)

Had to get my ends lobbed off today. Hoping I'll still make waist length by the end of next year!












I think I'm still around BSL in the back, but my ultimate goal is to grow out my layers and be fully at WL.


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 23, 2011)

add me, i need 3 more in.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 23, 2011)

CrissieD said:


> I finally have an update photo
> 
> I think I'm close  I might even make full WL by Dec 2012
> The rolls let you know where my waist is :-(
> Time to join one of those work out challenges



Oh yeah. You got this, it looks like you will make WL before even.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 24, 2011)

I took out my weave. I only lasted 2 weeks with it in because the hair was breaking me out. 

So now it's still in a bee hive, but I might only wig it a few more days. My hair is begging for freedom lol.

Btw: I WISH I could wear my BAA all time time. I styled it like below a few weeks ago... Nobody could tell me nothin! I felt so [email protected]! Please excuse how big the pic might be.


----------



## ojemba (Oct 24, 2011)

ImFree27 said:


> I'm in, I'm mbl now, will be wigging it until wsl.
> View attachment 126683


 

I'll be wigging it with you until WL. I've done braids, weaves, and buns and wigs are by far my favorite ps. I've learnt how to make 3/4 wigs so I'll be making a few to take me on this journey. 

Best wishes to you.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 25, 2011)

:alcoholic Hum, I just pulled a chunk of hair down and it was about two inches from BSL. Thinking I might join this challenge as my stretch goal for next year. I am about nine inches from waist lenght.


----------



## sunbubbles (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey ladies! Just a quick check in. I plan on doing C&G for an extended period of time. Im about 7 inches from waist length! That's what's up! Everyone's update pics looks fab!!


----------



## TurquoizBlue (Oct 25, 2011)

I'd like to join this.  I'm between BSL and MBL so I think I can reach WL in 2012.  I have a long back.


----------



## keepithealthy (Oct 31, 2011)

I think I'm still on target for wl 2012 if I retain almost every inch. I've got about 6 inches till wl.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 5, 2011)

HI EVERYONE! I HAVE OFFICIALLY SUBSCRIBED THIS MORNING! yyaaay me!

Please add me to this challenge. Would love to see if this is possible. I will post a starting pic in Dec. 

Since I'm fairly new...Here are my hair updates as of April 2011 and Aug 2011. Pleaaaasseee forgive me in advance if they show up so big. I'm still learning the threads. 

Mimi 






stretched when deep conditioning pic below makes BSL as of Aug 2011


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 5, 2011)

I laugh at myself for even having the nerve to be on the post,  most of my hair is SL, and I got the nerve to be in the waist length challenge. I recall the date, I saw all these waist length challenges, said to myself these black women done lost it up in the LHCF, I am just trying to grow my bangs to SL. Now that my bangs are SL  Here I am.

Oh well, I paid my membership dues, and I am going to try like everybody else in between glover's greasing my scalp, emu oiling my hair and sealing with coconut oil for a pre poo hot oil treatment hoping for the best.  If nothing else hope everyone will post a lot of pictures, I think maybe I can do it too, whenever I see ya'll make it. :reddancer:


----------



## CrissieD (Nov 5, 2011)

Checking in w/and update. I think I am MBL but I am a slow grower so I dont think full WL is in the cards for next year. I know I'll make WL though 



Sent from my Super Kewl EVO... Please blame the phone for the typos


----------



## CrissieD (Nov 5, 2011)

Forgot the darn pick lol



Sent from my Super Kewl EVO... Please blame the phone for the typos


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 5, 2011)

You're pretty close! Stay in the challenge, I'll bet you make it and maybe even before!


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Nov 5, 2011)

I can't believe I should be WL next year. Even when I'm WL I probably won't feel like I am because of the shrinkage. I wonder how my hair will look when I straighten it in December.


----------



## Qtee (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow..I forgot I joined this challenge...but needless to say I'm hoping to make WSL by dec 2012..my hair is BSL (hopefully full BSL)..I will take a pic within the next couple weeks..


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 8, 2011)

*I'm SO IN!!!*

I figure I can realistically reach waist again by December 31, 2012!! 

I'll be back with info soon.

PS: Next time I mention cutting my hair...for the love of God someone please stop me!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 8, 2011)

In August I was 6 inches away from WL. I'm hoping my length check next month will make me 4 inches away if I maintained a good 2 inches these last 4 months. If so, my faith in WL will be stronger & I can see full WL by Dec 2012. Yayyy!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 8, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> In August I was 6 inches away from WL. I'm hoping my length check next month will make me 4 inches away if I maintained a good 2 inches these last 4 months. If so, my faith in WL will be stronger & I can see full WL by Dec 2012. Yayyy!
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690



Before that even!!! good luck!


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 8, 2011)

OK HERE'S MY ENTRY!

Hair goals: Waist Length by December 31, 2012. 

I'm currently about 7 inches away.  I should be able to do this!!

My regimen for winter is weekly washing and DC, followed by moisturizing, sealing and airdrying.  Then either flat iron and wear in a variety of updos or twist and wear in a variety of twisted styles for the week.
On lazy weeks I may let the flat ironed hair last 2 weeks unless my scalp is itching like crazy.
This is what works for me in the cold months.

Starting point photo right now is: (October 17th)





I'll post my "official" starting point photo on December 31, 2011!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 8, 2011)

That's too funny...I'm in WL 2012, WHip Length 2012, and HL 2012...Heck, I'll reach one of em--love those odds  

Hair goals: Waist Length by March 2012 


My regimen: Wash and go pony...Deep wash once a month--leave it be...deep condition every other wash

I'll be back to post a starting pic Jan 2012


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 8, 2011)

Whimsy OMG I hope so! How long did it take you to get to HL the first time? How tall are you? I'm 5'9. 

janet You are soooo funny but you're right though!  You're going to hit one or the other if not all now that you've colored your hair. Which is gaaawwwgouuss by the way!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 8, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @Whimsy OMG I hope so! How long did it take you to get to HL the first time? How tall are you? I'm 5'9.
> 
> @janet You are soooo funny but you're right though!  You're going to hit one or the other if not all now that you've colored your hair. Which is gaaawwwgouuss by the way!
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690



It took me 3.5 almost 4 years to go from "bald" to hipgrazing!!! (w/ some trims/cuts) Felt like FOREVERRRR

I'm considering bald being when I started my transition, last perm-*August 2007*
2 year transition (almost)
Cut off relaxed ends and a bit more, was around APL. -* June 09*
Hit waist length last year - *August 2010*
Hit Hip (almost) this year - *March 2011*

Then I lost my mind and started cuttin 

I'm 5'4 allegedly (Though my doc says i'm 5'5 now and credited yoga! lol)


----------



## Janet' (Nov 8, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz Thanks!!! I'm 5'7.5" but I think that my torso is average...there are some shorties with longer torsos and it takes them just as long, if not longer to reach those goal lengths...What's your torso like?


----------



## cocoma (Nov 8, 2011)

I am claiming WL for Dec. 2012.  I am somewhere between APL and BSL won't know for sure until 12-31-11!  Starting pic will be posted then.  Happy hair growing ladies!  See ya at WL!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 8, 2011)

LOL!!! Whimsy OK that is actually good though! No more cutting cause you're hurting my feelings. LOL!!!!

janet okay. Hmmmm I don't know if my torso is long or average.  I have to ask someone and get back to you. I just know that i am tall. LOL!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Janet' (Nov 8, 2011)

PRE_medicinerulz FYI...I'm not janet  I'm Janet'--

When you're trying to summon me,


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 8, 2011)

i saw this thread and subscribed! 

I'm only armpit length tho  I really wanna go hardcore this year. Is it do-able or am I just being too naive?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 8, 2011)

Ohhh man! Sorry! I knew that but I made that silly mistake from my phone. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Janet' (Nov 8, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ohhh man! Sorry! I knew that but I made that silly mistake from my phone.
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690



Not a problem!!! I just wanted to make sure that if you summoned me, I responded


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 8, 2011)

Spongebob said:


> i saw this thread and subscribed!
> 
> I'm only armpit length tho  I really wanna go hardcore this year. Is it do-able or am I just being too naive?



DO IT!!!!!  That's an order.


----------



## ImFree27 (Nov 9, 2011)

my WSL Regimen
Wash and Deep Condition Weekly - Wash with castille soap or Shampoo/Condition Bar Condition with Jiovanni Deeper Moisture Conditioner and Castor Oil

Rinse and then do an ACV rinse

Moisturize with - Organics Leave in Conditioner or Jiovanni Direct Leave in - Shea Butter, seal with coconut oil.

Braid hair and put wig on..

Repeat Repeat Repeat until WSL

I'm also working out, drinking protein shakes, taking multi vitamins, flax seed oil

I'm thinking about doing a sulur growth oil..depends on how I feel.


----------



## csmith4204 (Nov 10, 2011)

I would like to unofficially join this challenge. I'm currently in the MBL 2011 challenge and hope to conquer that by Dec.

I'm currently taking Hairfinity (x2) in the morning and Nioxin (x1) at night.

99.9% PSing in a bun and no heat.

I stretch my relaxers to every 6 mos. I'm due for my next one in Jan.

In the morning, I use SSI Marshmallow cream and Seyani HB. At night, I spray Scurl at the roots and middle of my hair (a section of my hair was underprocessed and dries out more than my relaxed hair), then seal with coconut oil, concentrating on the ends.

I DC x1 a week with AO HS and SSI Banana Brulee, although I bought a few new DCs I haven't tried before. Excited to try those.

I will try to get a pic but I will have to stretch my hair since I have so much NG right now and I don't use heat.

Happy Growing!


----------



## cocoma (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok.  I snuck a little stretch test and my longest layer is at BSB.  My shortest layer is officially SL and I have some random layers in between the two.  I am certain now that my growth occurs in the late summer through the beginning of the winter.  After that it begins to fill in and thicken.  I was conviced earlier that my hair was not growing AT ALL!  Chiccoro summed it upped perfectly,  length then thicken.  My thickening is winter through beginning of summer.  I am still claiming WSL 12-31-2012 now there! 

WSL you are mine!!!!!


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Nov 14, 2011)

BahamaMama said:


> Ok- this sounds do-able. I'm around shoulder-length/APL right now, and barring total disasters or drastic cuts, can be at BSL by mid-2011, so WL by Dec 2012 seems pretty reasonable!
> I haven't taken a hair photo in a while and don't want to straighten it just for a pic, but I'll take one in it's "natural" state and pull down a section to get an idea of starting length...
> *be back w/ pic and regimen...*
> ETA:



Hmmm...well I did make BSL by August 2011 but got a haircut 2 weeks later and lost a few inches. It has set back all my goals, but I'm not sure I'm going to pull out of this challenge just yet although I recently signed up for the 2013 WL challenge. 
I'll have to see where things stand by June 2012 methinks; WL by 12/31/12 might still be possible (although that means growing like 9 inches between now and then )!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in WL is my next goal then on to whip HL. 
my reggie is in my blog or my fotki. 
only change is I'm baggying nightly now cause it's cold out and I'm serious about retention


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 15, 2011)

Sigh.....IM sooooo ready for a length check next month so I can see where I'm officially starting from in this challenge.  I had so much breakage at the demarcation line these last 3 months.  I'm hoping it doesnt do any noticeable damage and thin my ends out. Oh well. Guess I will wait and see. Just ranting ladies LOL! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 15, 2011)

Hair is currently braided into a braid hawk. I REALLY like it. I'm also spraying m braids at night with stasofro  I doubt I'll make it to waist length by the end of next year, but whatever!

Still in this!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey ladies!! I was in WL 2011, but I don't think I'll be quite there by December (due to some trimming throughout the year).  I want my hair to fall at full WL by April 2012.

Edit: My siggy pic is my starting pic! 2in til WL


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm going to join this challenge just in case I change my mind about having blunt ends and I decide to keep my layers.


----------



## eocceas (Nov 16, 2011)

Would like to officially stake my claim in the WL Challenge of 2012 babybaaabay! So glad and honored to be here amongst all you long-haired beauties. However I will be back the first week in Jan. to post so that I could gather my new game-plan/reggie going into 2012 and post my graduation pics from the 2011 MBL challenge.:Copy of 2cool:


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 18, 2011)

I did a little trim. My 2nd trim this year since April. Why? I was bored.  I never wear my hair out so I know for a fact that I didn't need one. Oh well...I'm just so tired of PS'ing 100% of the time. Yet too lazy on the weekends to wash & set to enjoy my hair out. Just venting. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 19, 2011)

eocceas said:


> Would like to officially stake my claim in the WL Challenge of 2012 babybaaabay! So glad and honored to be here amongst all you long-haired beauties. However I will be back the first week in Jan. to post so that I could gather my new game-plan/reggie going into 2012 and post my graduation pics from the 2011 MBL challenge.:Copy of 2cool:



Your hair looks gorgeous and I was looking at your dates and I am so afraid to put dates on the time I will hit this or this. I would really like to same I will hit mbl at this date and wl at this date...


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 19, 2011)

Had a dream I had hip length twist out hair... 

::sigh::

I gotta get on better with doing my hair! It's currently in braids and probably will be until I straighten and trim near Christmas.


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm joining since I won't make WL by the end of this year.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## eocceas (Nov 21, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> Your hair looks gorgeous and I was looking at your dates and I am so afraid to put dates on the time I will hit this or this. I would really like to same I will hit mbl at this date and wl at this date...


 
Thnx Shadiyah, I would not dare put dates before but I have learned over the course what my hair growth rate is (round about) so I figure if I can keep it up those will be the timelines I'm projecting or at best putting it out there into the universe

Since my official BC in Feb. 10 I have managed to grow around on avg. 7-8" a year. So so far I will be looking at reaching MBL in 2 years and HL in 3 years at this rate...hope I'm right. But I am jumping ahead I still have to officially get another inch next mo. and officially claim MBL. We shall see...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 21, 2011)

Let's gooooooooooooo!! I'm excited to start this challenge! I know by August 2012 I'm gonna make it!!! 

Come oooooooon 16 weeks post cause I'm so ready to relax this hair for a length check!! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## eocceas (Nov 22, 2011)

I've decided that my new plan will be to stick with the old plan/regimen...hey if it aint broke why fix it. I have been doing the Crown & Glory method without even knowing it, with thremendous results. For the past 20mos. since my BC my hair has grown from 3" twa(necklength) to brushing MBL. I am excited to see what 2012 will bring...hopefully long luxurious hip length hair.

MY REGGIE...
I twist my hair 100% of the time even underneath my Betsy(wig's name)
sometimes I cover the twist with her, often times I don't.
I prepoo before I do anything with Tresseme Naturals or GVP Matrix Biolage and EVOO. (mostly overnight)
I wash with Terressential on or about the 1st of each mo, detangle and retwist immediately.
I co-wash the middle of the mo. in twist.
Dc when I co-wash and wash, with Alter Ego or GVP Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm(under steamer)
Leave-in with Kimmaytube recipe
Protein w/Aphogee 2 min. or Moroccan Oil Restorative Mask
Oil my scalp 2x/week with oil mix-1oz. Sublime sulfur to 8oz. JBCO 
I spray my hair with spritz mixed w/water, lil vegetable glycerin or aloe vera and seal ends 2-3x a week or when needed.

miscallaneouses
I will do a weave install at least 1x cuz I'm bound to get sick of my hair.
I will trim 1x in the middle of the year.
I will do the baggy/GHE method every now and then nightly for a whole mo.(did that last mo. and retained an inch)
Will experiment with more styling of my twist now that they're longer, may even try mini twist.


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 29, 2011)

Joining.  Hoping for WL in 2012.  Currently MBL.  Wearing braids under my wigs.

Will post pic when my new Sedu comes in the mail.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 29, 2011)

starting pic coming up this weekend.  

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 1, 2011)

joining this challenge!


----------



## ojemba (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

All this week I’ve been having the Natural Hair crave, thus I've been looking a lots of utube videos and reading up on long term transitions. 

I'm not 100% sure yet but I will be making a mental note to really try to hold off from a relaxer long enough to see if I would like to make that plunge. I'll just take it 1 week at a time. 

I don't want to just make this change because it's "in" now. So I’m really searching within myself for the answer. I have a 1 year old DD and I love her hair. I’ve promised myself that I will NEVER add any chemicals to it. 

I haven't had natural hair since I was in the 6th grade - 26 years ago. I always told myself I wanted to cut my hair for my 40th (which is next year), I don’t think I'll be cutting but going natural is looking allot more promising.

I know I will find lots of info and support if I do make that ultimate jump. 

Thanks for letting my ramble for a min. HHJ.


----------



## dyamonds10 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am joining this challenge! I will post specs and a pic later on


----------



## WyrdWay (Dec 2, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> All this week I’ve been having the Natural Hair crave, thus I've been looking a lots of utube videos and reading up on long term transitions.
> .................................................................
> ...




Just remember to do what is best for you! Taking it one week at a time sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 2, 2011)

im joining this thread with barely arm pit length. dont ask where i got the nerve from


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm in.  Unless something miraculous happens, I'm not going to make it by 12/31. I should be there by spring time though.


----------



## niqu92 (Dec 2, 2011)

im joining
i'll post pics later on

im starting at  BSL im not too far from MBL so i think i can make it to WL by Dec2012


----------



## blksndrlla (Dec 3, 2011)

I am joining. I hope to make WL in the next 8-10 months.

Starting pic:


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2011)

alright!! alright!! alriiiiight!!

Here is my starting pic for this challenge. I have 4 inches to WL.
LADIES 2012 IS OUR YEAR!! 

I'm just going to continue to wear wigs all day, every day. 
Protein and Moisture balance are my friends.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 4, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz

Nice progress, keep it up you'll be WL fast.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you Lucia


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 6, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> starting pic coming up this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690



@ pre_medicalrulz your aug to dec pictures are a good example of "lead hairs" and makes me even more of a believer that it'll work for me.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 6, 2011)

MrsHouston said:


> @ pre_medicalrulz your aug to dec pictures are a good example of "lead hairs" and makes me even more of a believer that it'll work for me.  Thanks for posting.



Glad I could help!   

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## QueenAmaka (Dec 6, 2011)

After much pondering, I have decided that I am going to join this challenge 

I only need 7-8 inches to make waist length .  I finally "get" my hair and plan to shoot for the stars.

My next relaxer is in January and I will post a starting pic then.

My Plan of Attack: Protective styles using wigs and buns.  Sulfur mix daily. Biotin and MSM daily.


Goal Month: 12/2012


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm grazing APL should b there by dec bt we'l see  I'm joining to push myself bc I know thru hard wrk I can achieve WL duno if I can do it by dec but I'm giving myself til thn to giv it all I got lol - will post a pic in Jan when I'm sure of my length 

I don't hav a strict Reggie just try to listen to my hair n keep it simple, takr my vits every day well try as best, regular excercise and eat healthy-ish 

Goal date= dec 2012


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 7, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> All this week I’ve been having the Natural Hair crave, thus I've been looking a lots of utube videos and reading up on long term transitions.
> 
> ...



One of the reasons I'm natural was because when I get older like say 50 or 60, I didn't want to still be putting chemicals in my hair.  Oh no


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 7, 2011)

Cheering you ladies on!!!

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 9, 2011)

Starting pic. for 2012


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 9, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> Starting pic. for 2012



I just saw your pic on another site in the WL group. You don't have much to go if your not grazing it already. Can't tell b/c of the angle of your pic


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 9, 2011)

blksndrlla, my hair wants to be like yours when it grows up.


----------



## blksndrlla (Dec 9, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly: Aw, thanks!!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm going to straighten my hair next week to see where I am. I should still be BSB. 

But in all honesty, I've been thinking of cutting my hair. 

Back in February I highlighted my hair a honey blonde... It was absolutely beautiful and I lived it!  But now I feel like the highlights REALLY ruined my hair. I have 5 inches of new growth/dark hair and it just FEELS so much better than the highlighted portion. 

So right now I'm going to see where I am in this hair care journey. I might grow out my hair for another year to see how long it gets and how much more growth I can get. But if by say, June of 2012, my hair is still a mess, I'll have to join the SL thread :-(

Okay I'm some venting. Sorry for all that folks.


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I just saw your pic on another site in the WL group. You don't have much to go if your not grazing it already. Can't tell b/c of the angle of your pic


 
I'm @ #8 on shirt, I'll claim wl @ #11 last line on shirt.


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Dec 13, 2011)

I would like to join unofficially too! I think I can get there in 2012.



Austro-Afrikana said:


> I can't believe I should be WL next year. Even when I'm WL I probably won't feel like I am because of the shrinkage. I wonder how my hair will look when I straighten it in December.



Omgoodness I feel the same way! My shrinkage go up to about ear level at times lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 13, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> I'm @ #8 on shirt, I'll claim wl @ #11 last line on shirt.



Girl #8 looks like your waist & #11 would be your hips.  Are congrats in order?!?!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 14, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Girl #8 looks like your waist & #11 would be your hips.  Are congrats in order?!?!
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


 
Thanks, it might be the angle that i took the pic. I'm not waist yet.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 15, 2011)

^^^^ Oh ok gotcha!! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm in...I want to be full waist length by my wedding in October 2012. Please add me. I will post my reggie later this evening.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 15, 2011)

^^^^ Congrats on your upcoming wedding!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 15, 2011)

I think I'll be dropping out of this challenge. I just got my hair straightened yesterday night, and my trim put me a little higher than BSB. I need a whole 8-9 inches to be WL, so I'm just going to focus on making it to MBL in 2012.

Good luck to everyone in here reaching their goal.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 16, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ^^^^ Congrats on your upcoming wedding!
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690



Thank you so much 

Loving your hair...it's so lush.


----------



## ojemba (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm droping out of this challenge - I've decided to transition to natural and trimed about 2inches last night.  I'm hoping i can transition as long as my relaxed ends let let me. I'm not to concerned with lenght right now.

I hope to one day be wl with natural hair. 

Good luck ladies.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 16, 2011)

ChasingBliss said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> Loving your hair...it's so lush.



awww thanks! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 16, 2011)

ojemba said:


> I'm droping out of this challenge - I've decided to transition to natural and trimed about 2inches last night.  I'm hoping i can transition as long as my relaxed ends let let me. I'm not to concerned with lenght right now.
> 
> I hope to one day be wl with natural hair.
> 
> Good luck ladies.



Good luck transitioning ojemba

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 17, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> Starting pic. for 2012



Ummm.... aa9746 you need to take your waistlength arse over to the hip length thread and stop teasing us!


----------



## belleza (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm in - I need to update my pics.  I'm at the top of brastrap length.


----------



## WyrdWay (Dec 22, 2011)

I should have made it this year but I cut the rest of my bleached and colored hair off early this year. So... I need about 3 inches to get to waist. So I will go ahead and join up ^_^
I use henna and indigo every 3 months or so now, I wash with shampoo at least one time a week and cowash 2-3 times a week. I only straighten maybe once every 3 months and I hope to cut that down to maybe two times next year. I bun most of the time and don't use very many products any more.
Here are my starting pics, these are right after a quick trim, I took off about an inch all around. excuse the back fat, the green dots are WL on me. This is a 3 day out flat iron >_<


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 23, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Goals for each check-in date
> 
> 
> ​December 31, 2010- No goal for my natural hair but WL overall
> ...



Here's my length check. Got my hair pressed, layered, and curled today. I'm on track with my goals and to make WL by next Christmas!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 23, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle

Your hair looks amazing!!! Full, lush and delicious! Ahhh the benefits of being a natural!


----------



## marta9227 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm officially joining this challenge. I'm starting grazing BSB planning to hit WL. I relax next week so pics then. Happy New Year! 

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 1, 2012)

I took a two week hiatus cuz I was horribly upset and sad. I went to the salon for my relaxer on dec 17 and i had 2in from WL on the left and 1.5in on the right. I wanted to the stylist to simply even it up, a .5in trim. My ends were already in perfect shape, I just wanted it even cuz I had planned to wear my hair straight for the holidays. Surprise surprise, I walk out with a 2in trim. So that's it. I give stylists the benefit of the doubt time and time again but I'm officially becoming a self-trimmer (if at all). I threw away my shears and i'm not buying any til 2013. I should have been at WL sooo long ago but those trims...

Enough venting, a setback is a comeback right ladies? And this gives me a fresh start so I can see exactly how much growth I can attain on a monthly and year basis. I'm PSing 100% this year. I'm doing the 6month stretch that I've always wanted to do. I'm measuring and taking pics monthly to personally track my progress. I won't post a pic until my 6month relaxer. 2012 is my year.

A) List your Reggie: 100% PS (mostly buns), Joico shampoo and conditioner, GPB protein deep conditioning 1x/month, Argan oil and NTM leave-in

B) # of inches til whip or hip length: 4in to WL, 6in to WHIP


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 1, 2012)

bigbrowneyez

Sorry to hear that you were upset. This year you'll make it for sure! 

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 2, 2012)

I want to join this challenge. 

My longest layers are mbl and the rest is bsl. I know I'm not full mbl yet, but I still hope to make waist length this year.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jan 2, 2012)

Thinking about joining this challenge...lol...waist length scares me though

Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## TurquoizBlue (Jan 2, 2012)

my regimen:

I don't have a strict regi.

co-wash weekly or bi-weekly (sometimes more or less often).  My hair likes Tresemme or Pantene.
Deep condition on dry hair overnight.  No particular brand.
Leave-in spray (water, Infusium23, cheap conditioner, EOs).  Oil with whatever I have on hand.  Moisturize with Shea Moisture daily.
Use sulfur and megatek a few times a week.
PS most of time time - buns, plaits under wig or hat, twists.  I use heat a few times a year.  GHE at night.

My plan is to start doing henna again.  Increase usage of sulfur.  Stay away from heat as much as possible.  Trim in March.  

This will have to do as a starting photo.  I'll get a better one next month.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll join... but I'm being ambitious. 


Regimen: 
Pre-poo with a warm oil. Wash and deep condition under steamer once a week or every two weeks, depending on style. [Alternate using shampoo and conditioner for washing; alternate protein conditioner and moisturizing conditioner for steaming.] Air dry and style. Moisturize and seal as needed during the week, concentrating on the ends of hair. Massage scalp with sulfur oil or pomade 3-4x a week. Trim every 3-4 months (may change to a dusting every other month) using the lunar cycle provided at Luna Tips-Heavenly Hair Care.

Goal: Grazing WSL in Dec


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 2, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> OK HERE'S MY ENTRY!
> 
> Hair goals: Waist Length by December 31, 2012.
> 
> ...





So here's my real starting point as of today: 





When I pull it taught/fully straight it looks to be about BSL and about 6 inches from my waist..... (though you can't see my waist anymore since I'm preggo lol)





This pic from Dec 23 2011


In addition to what I mentioned in my initial post, I'll be using all natural products on my hair, hopefully that'll have a health difference.  I'm also hoping being preggo gives me a growth spurt....though I hear after baby comes it all falls out soooo..... we'll see if WL is even possible for me this year.
*
Good luck to everyone in this challenge!*


----------



## marta9227 (Jan 8, 2012)

My starting point: BSB and 6 inches from WL!  

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm ready to be WL already. That is all. 

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 8, 2012)

It might be wishful thinking but I hope I can hit WL by my birthday in July. I'm tired of chasing this goal.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 8, 2012)

cocosweet My bday is in July also!  I hope to be WL by then as well. We can do it!!!

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Jan 9, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I'll join... but I'm being ambitious.
> 
> 
> Regimen:
> ...


 
gurl i think you can do it if u set ur mind to it 
as for ambitious iv not even hit APL yet but i might just sit on the sidelines for the moment


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jan 9, 2012)

Hola!

Please count me in!

My siggle will be my starting pic.  

Regimem:

My hair loves ALL things Argan oil.  I recently purchased a bottle of pure argan oil to add to my deep conditioners and apply to my ends mid week.

I rotate Morrocan oil brandl and Cream of Natural Argan oil shampoo and conditioners.  I also on occasion use Kerastase Oleo Relax slim(using up remains in my stash) and Sllicon Mix (Bamboo).  Leave-ins:  One & Only Argan oil treatment and Morrocan oil Hydrating styling cream and/or CON Argan Oil Wrap lotion.

I prepoo overnight with a light protein conditoner.  Currently rotate Aphogee 2 minute and Silicon Mix Perla Protein.  Some weeks I will add oil to the conditioner.  Usually coconut or Amla.

I shampoo and deep condition once a week.  I roller set and flat iron (mainly the roots) Then I either pin curl, wrap or use my goody spin pens to secure 2-3 buns/bantu knots to main a curl/wave in my straightened hair.

On the daily when I leave home I wear my hair down.  I also will wear it up in a clip or a pony tail.  If the weather is bad it's in a bun usually covered in a pretty scarf until I reach my destination.

Keeping my curly hair stretched with roller sets has been a god send for me.  I see a significant reduction in single strand knots.  I was able to retain a lot more length last year.  Those knots were impeding my length goals.

I plan to stay the course and hopefully reach waist length this year!

Happy Hair growing ladies!


----------



## ItsMeFre (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello All! 
I would like to join this challenge because I'm hoping to get to waist length by my birthday, which is August 19th! As of December 2011 I am bra-strap length! 
It's an ambitious goal, but I've seen it happen on this forum (bra-strap to waist length in 8 months) and I believe it CAN and WILL be done.

Waist length 2012 wooohooo!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 15, 2012)

ItsMeFre

WELCOME!! 

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 22, 2012)

I did a length check on wet hair for no reason at all today. (I'm at 8 weeks post relaxer). And it shows that I am 2 inches from WL. I don't trust those wet hair length checks though so I'm just going to wait until my next relaxer to do real length check as usual.


----------



## candy626 (Jan 22, 2012)

I think I would like to join (though I am in the Waist Length 2013 challenge). I believe I can definitely get there. If I retain 6 inches I can be in the waist range for sure. I am aiming to get as much growth as possible this year. At least 6 inches! 

My regimen right now is wearing wash n' go's, banded styles, rollersets, and wigs. I am limiting flat ironing, and trying to keep my hair mostly in stretched states and moisturized. I also dust once a month now.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been lurking here for months and finally subscribed today, I know it might be too late but I've want to join this challenge as well.
I will be do shampooing 2x a month cowashing every week, protein once a month and using my shea moisture leave in and sealing with safflower/sunflower oil. Here's my starting pic from December


----------



## Drtondalia (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Ladies! 
I never got a chance to post my end of the year update pics so here they are. I didnt quite hit my year end goal of APL but I'm still going to push on. 
The first pic is Jan 2011 the second is Jan 2012


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm excited! Did an unofficial length check last night & I'm 3.5" from wl. I have to re-wash & flatiron tonight will post my official starting pic, finally.


----------



## WyrdWay (Feb 4, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> I'm excited! Did an unofficial length check last night & I'm 3.5" from wl. I have to re-wash & flatiron tonight will post my official starting pic, finally.



I can't wait for the picture!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 15, 2012)

This thread is quiet.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 15, 2012)

Glad you bumped it. I was going to have to look for it this evening after I finished the back of my hair


----------



## growinstrong (Feb 15, 2012)

I concur. So..... what's the game plan. I'm doing vitamins, H2O, protein shakes and exercise  to reach my WL goal by Dec 2012.



pre_medicalrulz said:


> This thread is quiet.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm getting pretty impatient with my hair. Scissors look awfully enticing these days.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 15, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> I'm getting pretty impatient with my hair. Scissors look awfully enticing these days.



Back away from the scissors!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 15, 2012)

^^^^ LMBO!!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 15, 2012)

Ladies, I'm going to have to duck out on posting my pic. I had to use one of my old bras for contrast and the fat rolls that resulted are not cute.


----------



## eocceas (Feb 18, 2012)

Just a few update style photos. This is primarily how I wear my hair 95% of the time if I don't have it covered with a wig.


----------



## WyrdWay (Feb 19, 2012)

eocceas that is really cute!


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 19, 2012)

eocceas I LOVE your twist up-do! 

Your twists just look so fluffy and I love that look!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Feb 19, 2012)

Just saw that I joined this challenge like...years ago.
lmaaaaooo.

I've got to get it together.
Hi ladies.


----------



## spellinto (Feb 19, 2012)

I would like to join ! I am a newbie to LHCF (although I've been trolling for more or less two years  ) and I am currently MBL.  I hope to make WL by the beginning or end of summer.  

I've recently been playing around with products, but my regimen is basically:

wash 1x a week (currently using Shea Moisture sulfate-free shampoo)
DC at least 1x a week with ORS Replenishing Conditioner (staple light protein)
dust every 6-8 weeks
M&S with water, NTM Leave In, and fractionated coconut oil at least 1x a day
protective style 90% of time
cowash every so often (in the colder months it's whenever i feel like it, but in the really hot months i end up cowashing almost every day)

oh, and i'm 4b/c relaxed.  my longest stretch has been 18 weeks.  hope that's everything!


----------



## ItsMeFre (Feb 20, 2012)

I had a baby 3 months ago and now the post baby shed has hit :-(. This shouldn't effect my length or progress getting to WL but I'm hoping it doesn't totally destroy my thickness. I will be doing a length check either today or tomorrow so I'll update my signature picture when I do.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Feb 21, 2012)

My bangs seem to be splitting, I dont know why there is a resurgence of split ends. I did a dusting last night as well as an amla, brahmi treatment and cowashed with Shea Moisture Restorative conditioner and then left some in and sealed with Safflower oil. I'm thinking the last two months when I was on the beach and not taking care of my hair must have really damaged my ends. I hope to take a progress pic in March and see some growth.. le siggh


----------



## ItsMeFre (Feb 22, 2012)

I updated my siggy with my 2 month length check. Surprisingly it looks like its thicker but I think that's because I only straightened on 342 degrees this time instead of my usual 400+, so my strands aren't bone straight. This is why I asked my hubby to pull it to show the true length.

Anyway I'm right on target with where I wanted to be so I'm happy. Hopefully by April I'll be an inch past BSL.

HHJ everyone!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 26, 2012)

Just an update ladies!  I'm 10weeks post right now and I've gotten a good amount of growth.  I blow-dried and flat-ironed as best I could.  I wore it out for the weekend and now its cornrowed up again.  I'm planning a 6month relaxer stretch.  I've been wearing cornrows (no extensions) since Jan 1 and washing and redoing them every week.


1st pic: now
2nd pic: late dec


----------



## eocceas (Mar 11, 2012)

March length check @15. Also forgot to mention, this month is my 3 yr naptural anniversary as well as 2 yr BC.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 13, 2012)

I wanna do a length check the first week of april but I need someone to help me. My cousin really frustrates me because she measures my waist by my jeans. I'm tired of correcting her. I know damn well I don't have 5 1/2 more inches to go.


----------



## eocceas (Mar 20, 2012)

Phony pony with a long time kinky curly wig of mine. It can no longer fit over my entire head so I've found a new purpose for it.
Hair is in a twisted bun...


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 20, 2012)

eocceas said:
			
		

> Phony pony with a long time kinky curly wig of mine. It can no longer fit over my entire head so I've found a new purpose for it.
> Hair is in a twisted bun...



Love!!!! I need something like this in my life! It looks like its yours!


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm still protective styling and using sulfur to get some strands to WL by the end of the year. I have my eye on the prize!


----------



## rabs77 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm hoping to be waist length by the summer if I don't get too scissor happy.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 21, 2012)

So I did another trim like 2 days ago to even some hair up and I'm hoping I didnt cut off to much progress. I'll be taking a pic at the end of this month.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 27, 2012)

This year is going by pretty fast. Almost April. Can't wait to do a length check in June. Finally controlled my breakage from my last relaxer. Hopefully I can retain something by June. Then I can tell if WL will happen this year for me or not. HHG!!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Apr 2, 2012)

Just updating briefly. I'm 4months post relaxer. Still have my hair in braids. I'm relaxing at the end of the month. Can't wait!!! My hair has grown a lot in 4months. I'll do an official length check after my relaxer. But I was redoing my braids last night and was pleasantly surprised at my length.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## keepithealthy (Apr 10, 2012)

I've reached bsl. I don't know if I'm going to make it to wl by Dec but I'm going to try to get as close as possible.


----------



## WyrdWay (Apr 12, 2012)

I was going to maintain at WL to even up my W shaped hem line but as my hair gets closer to WL I am leaning towards evening it up later... I just stretched and the points of my W are about 1 inch from WL. 

Yes I think that's what I'm going to do, I might get a good trim at the end of the year. 

I actually tried to take pictures last week but I dropped my camera and now its a paper weight 

I hope you ladies are haveing a good end of the week!


----------



## TurquoizBlue (Apr 12, 2012)

I did a trim last month.  I can't tell if there is lots of growth because I'm avoiding heat.  I got heat damage from a salon visit back in November so now my twists and twistouts look like crap.  I have to keep babying my hair, gradually grow it out, and trim away the damage.

I'll do an update photo in June.  For now, it's lots of deep conditioning and protective styling.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Apr 19, 2012)

Relaxer update!!! I got a relaxer today after 18weeks (4.5 months) and i'm so excited about the progress. 3inches in 4.5months. I went from the 9 to the 12. I'll take straight pics next time i wash, but i got it curled after the relaxer. I'm exactly 1in from WL (the 13 on the shirt). Can't wait!


----------



## marta9227 (Apr 19, 2012)

bigbrowneyez yay!  REGGIE! REGGIE!

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Apr 20, 2012)

Well my new years resolution was to stry taking a multivitamin daily. Just a regular adult one a day vitamin. Additionally, I kept my hair cornrowed (no extensions) for 90% of the 4.5 months. I just redid them weekly one by one. So minimal manipulation because I didn't have to comb thru my hair in mass when I redid them. So I think the vitamins helped with the growth and the braids helped with the retention. I noticed in the first month of taking the vitamins, my new growth was more than the usual month. They aren't even hair vitamins. Maybe I was deficient is something lol. As far as products, I stuck with Joico moisture recovery shampoo and conditioner, Aubrey organic GBP for protein dc, Neutrogena Triple moisture leave in mixed with one and only Argan oil. And lots of praying! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ItsMeFre (Apr 20, 2012)

I was supposed to do a length check on the 19th but I put it off until this Sunday frankly because I'm dreading it. This post-natal pregnancy shed has been terrible.....coming out by the handfuls! More than ever in my life. 

I'm really hoping I didn't have a set back and I don't have to do a major trim. I'll update my signature picture after my length check on Sunday.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 24, 2012)

just posted updates in fotki


----------



## ItsMeFre (Apr 26, 2012)

I didn't update my signature because I didn't retain much length this time. I've had severe post pregnancy shed and when I straightened, my ends were VERY thin. Sooo, I had to trim about 1 inch to full BSL.

I'm pushing my goal of waist length to December instead of August. I should be full waist length by then if I don't have anymore set backs,


----------



## blksndrlla (Apr 26, 2012)

I hit WL but I am getting cut back to MBL in a few days to clean things up. My ends aren't in the best shape.


----------



## WyrdWay (Apr 27, 2012)

blksndrlla said:
			
		

> I hit WL but I am getting cut back to MBL in a few days to clean things up. My ends aren't in the best shape.



You gotta do what you gotta do, you will be back at WL soon!


----------



## Qtee (Apr 27, 2012)

Forgot I'm in this challenge..this is my progress so far..



I'm BSL (again)..hoping to make MBL in a cpl months..don't think I will hit WSL this year but I'm still in this challenge..


----------



## NowIAmNappy (May 4, 2012)

Bumping, I'm going to updates this weekend. Anyone else have any updates?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 4, 2012)

I might be getting close. Should be there by the end of the year. Here is an air dried pic at the end of March of my progress. Sigh...I need WL in my life! <3


----------



## WyrdWay (May 9, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> I might be getting close. Should be there by the end of the year. Here is an air dried pic at the end of March of my progress. Sigh...I need WL in my life! <3



 I think you'll make it! Esp since this is just air dried


----------



## Jewell (May 9, 2012)

I made WL stretched on 3/30/12, then flat-ironed 4/8/12 to verify. Had 1/2" trimmed allover professionally due to horrid SSKs and wanted it blunt cut.

Hope to make WL shrunken by late 2013, and TBL by Dec. 2012.


----------



## WyrdWay (May 10, 2012)

Jewell said:
			
		

> I made WL stretched on 3/30/12, then flat-ironed 4/8/12 to verify. Had 1/2" trimmed allover professionally due to horrid SSKs and wanted it blunt cut.
> 
> Hope to make WL shrunken by late 2013, and TBL by Dec. 2012.



Congrats!!!!


----------



## MrsIQ (May 28, 2012)

Dropping out of the challenge, ladies. I've decided that I miss my pixie cut too much. If I don't get it chopped at the end if summer, it will definitely be chopped off by Christmas. 

I'm sure I'll be on the grow in a few years!!!


----------



## Whimsy (May 28, 2012)

I'm getting there slowly but surely.  I trimmed last month. Not trimming again til holiday time.  This pregnancy is not having the effect on my hair that everyone said it would. It's EXTRA dry and brittle and I'm getting breakage, plus I've been too lazy to baby it like I should, but it's still doing ok for the most part!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 28, 2012)

Whimsy

You're doing great! I didn't even know that was you! Nice curls chica!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 29, 2012)

I did a co-wash yesterday and gave myself a sneak peak since I haven't seen my hair stretch since December - only air dried. I'm 12 weeks post relaxer. Since the JUNE HYH2012 challenge is almost over, I'll go ahead and show a little progress since my Dec siggy.


----------



## Whimsy (May 29, 2012)

^^^omg you're riiiiightthere


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 29, 2012)

^^^^^^LOL!!


----------



## Whimsy (May 29, 2012)

it looks like you grow faster than the average 1/2 inch per month


----------



## NappyNelle (May 29, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz Go girl! You will be there after you touch up!  You've had awesome growth since last year.

Whimsy Your hair is so full and pretty; it's almost like you never had that cut!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 29, 2012)

Whimsy You think so? I'm sure it's 1/2 an inch though. I think. LOL

NappyNelle LOL Thanks!

I agree about Whimsy hair! Looks like you never had a cut. That's why I didn't know that was her! LOL!


----------



## candy626 (Jun 3, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I did a co-wash yesterday and gave myself a sneak peak since I haven't seen my hair stretch since December - only air dried. I'm 12 weeks post relaxer. Since the JUNE HYH2012 challenge is almost over, I'll go ahead and show a little progress since my Dec siggy.



Nice you are pretty much there. Congrats.


----------



## candy626 (Jun 3, 2012)

I am hoping that my longest section will be waist by September/Octoberish. It is only 2.5 inches from waist. The other parts of my hair need about 4 inches ish as they are just now reaching brastrap.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 3, 2012)

candy626
Thanks! I'm hoping by December that I'm all the way there.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 3, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @candy626
> Thanks! I'm hoping by December that I'm all the way there.



pre_medicalrulz Girl, you will be there well before Dec. By then you will be close to WHIP with the way your hair grows.

Well ladies, I was playing with my hair last night and it looks like I might be around 1.5" away. I was hoping to make it by the end of next month but it's not going to happen. I can't wait to texlax and flatiron so I can measure and know for sure where I am. The suspense is killing me. I'm so close I can taste it!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks and congrats on having WL at your fingertips as well!
Ms. Tiki


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 3, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Thanks and congrats on having WL at your fingertips as well!
> @Ms. Tiki




Thanks! I can't wait to finally be able to wear my hair out. No one has any idea how long my hair is b/c I'm always in a bun or under a wig. When I hit full WL it's going to get ugly. I will slapping people with my long luxurious ponytail.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 3, 2012)

LMBO!!!! You go girl!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 3, 2012)

My air dried braid outs fall at full CBL. Last year at this time, my hair would fall between EL and NL in an air dried braid out. I hope that WSL will give me a very full, APL braid out.

I realized that my hair growth has slowed since getting back on my Fibromyalgia/MS medications; however, I still think my longest section will make WSL by December. I'm going to continue visualizing my hair swinging, and continue with my regimen.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 8, 2012)

So seeing as I have no identifiable waist, I'm just gonna keep growin to TBL I guess lol maybe top of jeans. I cut the pic at the top of my panties, and I wear my jeans about 1.5 inches above that. IDK how many inches that is but I think it's a good length and I'll do somethin fancy with my hair when I get to that length. Don't know what though because I got layers cut in December. Well here are my comparisons. I won't do another until the end of the summer. Hope these pics aren't too big. 
This pic is when I got layers cut December 23, 2011 at 25 months post relaxer





This one was taken today





Anyone wanna help me find where waist length is in the pic? I know where my waist is from the front because oddly enough theres a slight curve but since we don't measure from the front, I have no idea where I'd claim WL.

Sorry the pics aren't beautiful. I've only straightened my hair once since the BC and just do random length checks.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 8, 2012)

IMO, waist length for you is at the bottom of where your hand is, LaFemmeNaturelle. Looks like you got about 3 inches to go.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 9, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I did a co-wash yesterday and gave myself a sneak peak since I haven't seen my hair stretch since December - only air dried. I'm 12 weeks post relaxer. Since the JUNE HYH2012 challenge is almost over, I'll go ahead and show a little progress since my Dec siggy.



Wow great progress, congratz you're WL.  
I agree with Whimsy you'r hair has to grow faster than 1/2 inch per month to go get to WL in 6 months roughly. Just accept it, your hair grows fast.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey ladies! Update time :-D. I'm 8weeks post relaxer. I blow dried my hair last night, no flat iron.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## candy626 (Jun 15, 2012)

bigbrowneyez said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! Update time :-D. I'm 8weeks post relaxer. I blow dried my hair last night, no flat iron.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Great progress


----------



## TheMenAllPause (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello Ladies, this is my first post but I have lurked on LHCF for years! I am currently at BSL, and my goal for the year and my final goal is WL. I'm not sure if this challenge is still open but if so...I WANT IN !!!!!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies! 

I relaxed last week and am BSL finally!

I plan to do the following to get to waist length this year:

1. Stay Consistent with my hair vitamins
2. Stay consistent with sulfur oil
3. Exercise at least 3 days per week
4. Up my water intake to 80oz per day
5. Protective Style 5o% of the time

What about you, any secrets or fast hair growth regimens you'll be using to reach waist length this year?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 2, 2012)

I just realized I didn't put my update pic in this thread. Please excuse the product on my mirror.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jul 2, 2012)

^^^ Nice healthy hair


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 5, 2012)

I've been meaning to come in here and say Im probably not going to make waist length anymore because I cut my hair. I'm sure I'm about apl possibly shorter so I will be monitoring from the sidelines possibly until 2013. I hope to make BSL by the end of this year.


----------



## eocceas (Jul 10, 2012)

I pressed my hair June 19...Didn't quite make my goal of achieving WL for my b'day but I'm still pushing forward and pretty darn pleased with the results I got. I trimmed about an inch off that was long over due.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jul 11, 2012)

Bumping...


----------



## prettynatural (Jul 11, 2012)

I think I want to get in this Challenge. I didn't make it last year. I cut off a couple of inches. 
Looks like I am about 3 inches away.


----------



## candy626 (Jul 11, 2012)

This is my update. 






My longest layer is about 2-2.5 inches from waist (where my finger is). But the rest of my hair has  alot of catching up to do. Most of my hair has not reached mbl yet. Once most of it reaches mbl, I think I will only have a few months to reach waist. 

If I could only leave my hair alone and not straighten it!

Also some of it is over my shoulder in the picture, so that's why the shape looks kind of odd.


----------



## marta9227 (Jul 11, 2012)

This is my July update, next one in October. I'm claiming MBL because I'm below my bra and within a few inches of my waist. I think I'll make waist by years end, I'll definitely be grazing! 



Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## hottopic (Jul 11, 2012)

I would like to be in but it sounds like in late. Lol for some reason I'm stuck on almost mid back but I can't seem to grasp the next level waist length. 

 straight 

 braid out


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 22, 2012)

Fresh relaxer....update....plus trim. Maybe I should stop trimming in sections. It's looking a little choppy.


----------



## candy626 (Jul 22, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> Fresh relaxer....update....plus trim. Maybe I should stop trimming in sections. It's looking a little choppy.



..Gorgeous!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 22, 2012)

candy626 said:
			
		

> ..Gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## cocosweet (Aug 17, 2012)

I officially hate my hair. I've had two breakage setbacks since hitting MBL. One late last year, and one now. I've just noticed I have more short nape hair than usual.

I haven't used heat in months and my hair is usually in a bun (might be the culprit) or twists.

I get my hairline back only for my nape to show out on me. 

I have some strands creeping towards WL but I seriously thought I'd be claiming it now. Most of my hair still seems stalled at MBL. I guess I shouldn't complain much because once upon a time MBL was just a dream.

Only thing I can think to do is up my protein since I focus more on moisture than anything.


I'm sick of this. I never see it coming. Crap like this is why I have yet to make it to WL after years. Effin' years.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm doing everything I can to keep my hair healthy and full in order to scrape WSL in December. To the ladies that have already made it, congratulations! You are inspiring to the rest of us.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 25, 2012)

4 more months


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 7, 2012)

3 more months! *crickets*


----------



## WyrdWay (Sep 7, 2012)

I should have made it by now but my retention sucks... plus our hot water heater was broken for a month... which didn't help at all D: I won't make it by the end of the year, hopefully early next year.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 7, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> 3 more months! *crickets*



LOL you are silly! I came in here hoping to see some pics!


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll be straightening either this week or next to check progress.  I kinda think I'm almost at waist....but now that I have this weird post-baby body, I don't know exactly where my waist is.  
I'll straighten, take the pic, and you guys can decide for me.

pre_medicalrulz your hair is looking great!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 7, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle LOL!! My bad!

Whimsy
Woooow your curls look just like how I love to wear my wigs! Big and sexy!


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 15, 2012)

I made waist! made a video (its on yt) but will take a pic for thread purposes! I'm excited.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 18, 2012)

Even though I had crisis in my life and went to chopping my hair, my hair has grown back and Im already BSL length again. Here's my most recent pic. Im aiming to make MBL and hopefull waist length in early 2013.





Please ignore my twists. I was prepping my hair for bed and moisturizing


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 22, 2012)

Tired of waiting to hit WL.

 Was going to stop there but I guess I'll just let my hair grow until it stop on its own....


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 28, 2012)

I think I made it. I relaxed at 12 weeks my longest stretch ever with the help of half wigs. And I thought I would never be able to stretch (thanks pre_medicalrulz ur tips really helped me make it to 12 weeks)... here's my results. Might be hard to tell cuz my shirt is kinda baggy. I'm def sticking with wigs!.. the low manipulation really helped.. although I only did it for six weeks of my stretch I definitely noticed a difference in thickness.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 28, 2012)

blackberry815

Congrats!! Your hair look wonderful! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you! Lol I'll be back in my wig soon. I'm going hard! Lol


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 1, 2012)

I think I'll be grazing WL by end of 2012.  DH said I have 1.5" to go.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 2, 2012)

2 more months


----------



## Lucia (Oct 11, 2012)

Curly hair update, my hair is passing shoulder length-WOW!
I'm so happy I can't wait for apl and beyond including shrinkage


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi everyone....  I am the original poster and unfortunately I turned to Facebook and not LHCF which has guided me in the total wrong direction.  Needless to say I had a set back from a Dominican blowout who turned a trim into a cut.  She cut off about 2 inches of my hair.  Seems like me hair has been at a stand still.  I haven't been taking any pictures and I am weaved up until the end of the year.  Aiming to get the most growth I possibly can.

You guys are doing great.  Keep up the great work guys.  Congrats to everyone that made it already.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 24, 2012)

Well I don't think I'm going to make it to WSL.  I'm keeping my hair weaved up until the new year. I'm taking a 1 1/2 week break in November.  Wishful thinking but I think I'm only at apl and maybe scraping bsl.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 24, 2012)

When I take out my install I will take pictures.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 24, 2012)

Airdried. Fingers crossed that when I straighten I will be grazing WL.


----------



## cbanks67 (Oct 24, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz your hair looks super long. You must be tall bc on another person I think you would have already hit WL.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 24, 2012)

cbanks67 said:
			
		

> pre_medicalrulz your hair looks super long. You must be tall bc on another person I think you would have already hit WL.



I agree.  That's a lot of hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 24, 2012)

cbanks67

Lol yes ma'am I'm tall; 5'9.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 24, 2012)

This is my last length check pic.  I'm way behind.  Long way to go.


----------



## BGT (Oct 25, 2012)

BGT said:


> I want to join! Here's my pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know I joined this challenge.  Anyways, I won't be making WL this year. Maybe next year.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 25, 2012)

BGT said:
			
		

> I didn't know I joined this challenge.  Anyways, I won't be making WL this year. Maybe next year.



I think I'm write there with you BGT.


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 25, 2012)

i m a couple of  inches away from WL


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 25, 2012)

Kindheart said:
			
		

> i m a couple of  inches away from WL



Congrats OP


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 27, 2012)

HL 2013 thread is now up & going! Are ya'll ready? See ya there!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 29, 2012)

I measured last night & looks to be an inch away or less...I'll keep going until new years though. I want to be certain.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah so I don't think I'm going to make it sniff sniff.  I have no idea where I am.  Will look when I get home though.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 31, 2012)

soldier4hair said:
			
		

> Yeah so I don't think I'm going to make it sniff sniff.  I have no idea where I am.  Will look when I get home though.


 
Oh wow.  A little excited before and after is definitely motivating.....


----------



## Solila (Oct 31, 2012)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Even though I had crisis in my life and went to chopping my hair, my hair has grown back and Im already BSL length again. Here's my most recent pic. Im aiming to make MBL and hopefull waist length in early 2013.
> 
> Please ignore my twists. I was prepping my hair for bed and moisturizing



Wow you've got serious shrinkage like me. I love it.! Definitely include the stretching if you aren't already doing it. 
I've done it for some time and its a miracle in terms of length. LOL


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 31, 2012)

I know I'm crowding the thread but starting pic is here and ending pic.  Although I probably won't make it I'm excited considering my scissor happy stylist incident.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 2, 2012)

November!!!! The end is near! Gonna kick up the TLC for my hair for that extra inch.


----------



## cherishlove (Nov 4, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> HL 2013 thread is now up & going! Are ya'll ready? See ya there!



I'm tempted but I think I will definitely make waist if not this year next year.  Hip bone?  I dont know.  My hair does not look long from the front though.   I'm still reaching.  I'm thinking in order to be full waist length I will have to grow it to hip length and maybe cut it back.  I have a personal goal of full waist by next summer.  So I plan on weaving it up until then.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 5, 2012)

updates:
http://public.fotki.com/Lucia3k/lucias_progress/hair-updates-2012-2013/

if link stops working use fotki link in my siggy then go to album named updates 2012-2013.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 13, 2012)

I've reached WL...Pics coming the end of next month. Gonna get a trim but I'm sure I will still graze WL.


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 13, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> I've reached WL...Pics coming the end of next month. Gonna get a trim but I'm sure I will still graze WL.



CONGRATULATIONS!,!! I wish I had your discipline


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 13, 2012)

Whohoo!  Congrats on making WL!  I bet that's a wonderful feeling.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Nov 13, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I've reached WL...Pics coming the end of next month. Gonna get a trim but I'm sure I will still graze WL.



Congratulations on making WL! Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 28, 2012)

Gonna relax next weekend & post update pic....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 25, 2012)

Dec 2011 





Dec 2012


----------



## beauti (Dec 25, 2012)

*pre_medicalrulz your progress is simply astounding! great job mama! *


----------



## marta9227 (Dec 25, 2012)

Gorgeous! You made it!

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 25, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Dec 2011
> 
> Dec 2012



I'm so wigging it because of your retention!! Got a Shorty 'do coming in the mail by end of the week. Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 25, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm so wigging it because of your retention!! Got a Shorty 'do coming in the mail by end of the week. Your hair is beautiful!



LOL Thank you!


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 31, 2012)

I need someone to tell me if some strands are grazing or scraping WL. I think so, but I don't trust my lying eyes. I want to delay trimming until spring if I can.


----------



## Pinky65 (Dec 31, 2012)

cocosweet said:


> I need someone to tell me if some strands are grazing or scraping WL. I think so, but I don't trust my lying eyes. I want to delay trimming until spring if I can.



I vote "yes". Your eyes are telling the true!


----------



## marta9227 (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay Y'all. I know I'm late with the update. And I know I'm only grazing. I had to cut some thin ends as I'm going on 15 months post. But I claim it when I'm grazing! On to HL 2013!

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## marta9227 (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol forgot the pic! 



Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## eocceas (Mar 3, 2013)

Had to close out this challenge before proceeding to the Hip length challenge. So sry for the delay. I did make it to WL but was in loc extensions for 4 mo. til the endof Jan. I wanted to thank the WL support team and show some end results.

THIS MONTH MARKS MY 3 YEAR BC ANNIVERSARY


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 3, 2013)

Lucia said:


> updates:
> http://public.fotki.com/Lucia3k/lucias_progress/hair-updates-2012-2013/
> 
> if link stops working use fotki link in my siggy then go to album named updates 2012-2013.



Where is the gif in your sig from?


----------



## eocceas (Mar 3, 2013)

My loc extensions...MOST BEAUTIFUL protective styling to date


----------

